# knitting tea party friday 15 december '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 15 December '17

Little snow flurries off and on today. We got around 4" of snow earlier in the week. A two hour delay - even so the back roads were still very icy. Our driveway is partially melted but the snow is still around.

Lucy has never seen snow being she is only six months old. She and Blanco had great fun running and tumbling through the snow. Actually it was Lucy doing most of the tumbling.

To be a high of 26° with a wind chill of 15°. The first of the week it is to be in the low 40's - that should see the snow pretty well disappear.

Make-ahead Christmas Casserole

Serves: 8-10

Ingredients
2 boxes stuffing mix (or homemade stuffing from 5 cups bread cubes)
1 Tablespoon poultry seasoning 
5 cups cooked turkey, cut into bite-sized pieces*
2 cans condensed cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1/2 cup roasted turkey drippings
6 medium potatoes, peeled and cut into chunks (or 5 1/2 cups mashed potatoes) 
3/4 cup sour cream, divided
4 oz softened cream cheese (herb and garlic flavour)
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Directions
1. Mix stuffing mix as per box directions, but with an additional 1 tablespoon poultry seasoning added to liquids. Spread in greased 9x13 pan. 
2. In a large bowl, combine turkey, chicken soup, drippings and 1/4 cup sour cream. Spoon over stuffing mixture.
3. Boil potatoes in a Dutch oven or large pot until tender. Drain potatoes. Mash in a large bowl, beating in the cream cheese, pepper, salt and remaining sour cream. (Add 1/4 cup milk if the mixture seems too thick.) Spread over turkey mixture. 
4, Sprinkle with cheese. 
5. Bake uncovered at 350°F for about 45 minutes (or until thermometer inserted in center reaches 160°).

*Turkey can be cooked and carved well in advance. Be sure to save drippings for the sauce.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/12/make-ahead-christmas-casserole.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

SNICKERDOODLE FUDGE RECIPE

Snickerdoodle Fudge! Five ingredients, 10 minutes, and all of the wonderful flavors of snickerdoodle cookies. A perfect addition to holiday cookie trays. Snickerdoodle fudge only takes 10 minutes to make and has all of the wonderful flavors of snickerdoodle cookies!

THIS RECIPE IS SPONSORED BY EAGLE BRAND SWEETENED CONDENSED MILK

YIELD: 36 pieces / 2 pounds
PREP: 25 minutes
COOK: 5 minutes
TOTAL: 2 hours 30 minutes

INGREDIENTS:
3 cups (510 grams) white chocolate chips
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
Pinch of salt
1½ teaspoons vanilla extract
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1½ teaspoons ground cinnamon

DIRECTIONS:
1. Line an 8-inch square pan with foil, allowing excess to hang over the sides. In a small bowl, stir together the sugar and cinnamon.
2. Combine the white chocolate chips, sweetened condensed milk, and salt in a medium saucepan over low heat. 
3. Stir frequently until melted and smooth (the mixture will be on the stiff side), then remove from the heat and stir in the vanilla extract.
4. Transfer the mixture to the prepared pan and smooth into an even layer.
5. Sprinkle the cinnamon-sugar mixture evenly over the fudge. Refrigerate for at least two hours.
5. Using the aluminum foil, lift the fudge from the pan, then cut into squares.

Note: The fudge can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to two weeks. Alternately, you can store the fudge in the refrigerator for up to 1 month, or in the freeze for up to 2 months.

NOTE: You can use a 9-inch square pan, but your fudge will be a little shorter.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/snickerdoodle-fudge/

Fleisch Perishky Recipe (Meat / Sauerkraut Buns)

Make ahead tip: The meat filling is easier to work with if it is cold, I usually prepare the meat a day or two in advance and refrigerate it. The dough can be made a day in advance as well and kept in the refrigerator for a couple of days as well.

Yields about 75 Perishky

Ingredients

Pastry:
1/2 cup warm water
1 1/2 tablespoons sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons dry active yeast (you may use instant or quick rise yeast, adding it in directly with the flour without dissolving the yeast in the water. Add the water in with the egg and sour cream. )
1 egg
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup butter or hard margarine, melted and cooled a bit. 
1 tablespoon salt
4-1/2/5 cups flour or as needed to make a soft dough.

DIRECTIONS
1. Dissolve the yeast and the sugar in the water for 10 minutes until it proofs. 
2.In a large bowl add 4 cups flour, salt yeast mixture, egg, melted butter and sour cream. 
3. Stir until it is too difficult with a spoon. Turn the dough onto a floured board adding enough of the remaining flour to make a soft dough. 
4. Place the dough in a large lightly greased bowl cover with plastic wrap and a tea towel and let the dough rise in a warm place until double in size which is about an hour or so.

Ingredients

Filling:
2 pounds ground beef
1 pound ground pork
2 large onions finely diced (I used 5 medium onions)
1 cup of mashed potatoes ( I used about 3 medium potatoes, or use left overs if you have it)
generous amount of salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. Peel and dice the potatoes add salt to taste and boil until soft. Drain and mash, with out adding milk or butter. 
2. Brown the beef with the pork and onions in a very large pan. If you don't have a pan big enough divide the meat up and brown in batches. 
3. Season the meat generously with salt and pepper.
4. Add the mashed potatoes, combine well and allow the mixture to cool.

Note: I usually prepare the meat a day in advance and refrigerate it until I am ready to make the meat buns.

5. Divide the dough in 4. Roll out each piece to a 1/8" thick. Cut with 2 1/2 - 3 inch circles. 
6. Place a heaping teaspoon of filling into the center. Pinch the dough around the filling to close. 
7. Place the perishky seam side down on a parchment line baking pan. 
8. Let rise a 1/2 hour and bake at 375 for 15-20 minutes or until golden brown.

Sauerkraut Filling:

Ingredients
4 cups of your favorite sauerkraut, drained and rinsed 
1 lb bacon, diced and browned
1 large or medium onion, minced

Directions
1. Brown the diced bacon and drain the fat, and bacon removed to paper towel to drain. 
2. In a bit of the bacon fat cook the onion until soft. Add the drained and rinsed sauerkraut to the softened onion. 
3. Brown until it is lightly browned. 
4. Add the diced bacon back in and cool mixture before making the perishky.
5. Follow above directions for filling and baking. 
Note: *We also did a batch with half whole wheat flour mixed with white. It also works well. I find with using whole wheat that less flour was needed.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/12/yet-another-fleisch-perishky-recipe.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

HOMEMADE GOURMET CRACKERS WITH CRANBERRIES AND SUNFLOWER SEEDS

These Homemade Gourmet Crackers are a revelation. Simple to make, keeps for weeks, costs less than 20% of store bought and taste so much better, you'll be amazed (I was!). Spectacular with cheeses and spreads, and for gifting!

Prep Time: 15 mins
Cook Time: 1 hrs 15 mins
Total Time: 1 hrs 30 mins
Servings: 40 pieces
Author: Nagi

Ingredients
1 cup / 250 ml milk (any fat % cow's milk)
¼ cup / 50g brown sugar , packed
¼ cup plain unsweetened yoghurt (I used Greek)
½ cup / 75g plain flour (all purpose)
½ cup / 75g whole wheat / wholemeal flour
½ cup dried cranberries (or other dried fruit of choice)
1 tsp baking soda / bi-carb (or 3 tsp baking powder)
½ cup rolled oats (or 1/3 cup more nuts of choice)
¼ cup sunflower seeds (or other seeds or nuts of choice)

Spices:
½ tsp ground turmeric (can omit)
½ tsp cinnamon
¼ tsp nutmeg (or All Spice or 1/8 tsp cloves)
¼ tsp dried thyme
1 tsp dried rosemary (or ½ tsp more thyme)
¼ tsp salt
1/8 tsp black pepper

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 180C/350F (all oven types). Grease and line a small loaf tin with baking paper (mine is 21 x 11 x 7 cm / 8.5 x 4.5 x 3") (Note 1).
2. Whisk the milk, sugar and yoghurt in a bowl.
3.In a separate bowl, add plain flour, wholemeal flour and cranberries. Stir - use fingers to break up cranberries if required.
4. Add remaining ingredients, including Spices. It should be a thick batter, like muffin batter (see video).
5. Scrape into tin. Bake for 25 minutes or until a skewer inserted into the middle comes out clean.
6. Cool on rack, then wrap in cling wrap and freeze for at least 2 hours, up to 3 months. (Note 2)
7. Unwrap loaf and allow to thaw partially so the outside is not rock hard frozen (around 20 minutes).
8. Preheat oven to 120C/250F (all oven types). Place one shelf in the middle, and another shelf beneath it.
9. Use a serrated bread knife to slice thinly - around 2 mm / 1/12" thick (see video). 
10 Place biscuits on 2 large baking trays, you can squeeze them in as they won't expand or stick.
11. Bake for 50 minutes or until they are a light brown, swapping trays halfway.
12 Leave biscuits on tray to cool - they will harden so they snap when you break them. (Note 3)
13. Store in an airtight container for 4 weeks (probably ok for longer, I've only done 4 weeks).

Note: Brilliant served with creamy cheeses like brie, camembert, but soft, creamy blue cheeses is the ultimate pairing!

Recipe Notes
1. The size of the loaf tin determines the shape of the cracker. I like using a small one so you get more height to the loaf, so when it slices they are a nice rectangle shape.

The source recipe (see Note 3) suggests baking the batter in mason jars to make them round which looks terrific. My concern here was ensuring that the mason jar used is in fact oven proof, and because I don't even know if mine are, I opted to stay away from this technique. You can actually get baking tubes the size of crackers! However, there are no hard and fast rules about what shape gourmet crackers should be and the rectangle shape of mine are good for snapping into 2 pieces so each piece becomes about the size of a round cracker, so I'm happy with these!

2. Freezing the loaf completely through to the middle makes it far easier to slice thinly.

I haven't actually frozen mine for 3 months (I've done around 1 month) but I've researched into this based on the ingredients included and it seems that the nuts / fruit will / may start to lose flavour after around 3 months. If they aren't fully crisp, pop them back in the oven and let them cool in the still hot, closed, turned off oven.

3. This recipe is adapted from this Copycat Trader Joes Pumpkin Cranberry Gourmet Crackers by The Café Sucrefarine, great blog run by a mature husband and wife team. That's a nice way of saying they have many years of cooking experience, their recipes are reliable and they have great taste! The changes I made: I use milk instead of buttermilk because I honestly could not tell the difference, and I use yoghurt instead of 3 tbsp pumpkin puree because we don't get canned pumpkin here and even if we did, I would prefer to avoid opening a can to just use 3 tbsp. Plus yoghurt combined with milk = great buttermilk sub! I also bake mine longer at a lower temp because I find it crisps the biscuits better without colouring them too much and ensuring the cranberries don't burn.

4. Makes 40 crackers which are about 11 x 3cm / 4.5 x 2.3".

http://www.recipetineats.com/homemade-gourmet-crackers-with-cranberries/

Cocoa-Rubbed Chicken Thighs with Orange-Pomegranate Salsa

By: Julia Clancy - From: EatingWell Magazine, November/December 2017
6 servings

Ingredients 
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
2 teaspoons unsweetened cocoa powder
2 teaspoons ground coriander
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
6 large bone-in chicken thighs (about 3 pounds)
1 small shallot, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons sherry vinegar or red-wine vinegar
1 large navel orange
1 cup pomegranate seeds
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

Preparation
1. Position a rack in lower third of oven; preheat to 450°F.
2. Combine brown sugar, cocoa, coriander, paprika, ¾ teaspoon salt and cayenne in a small bowl. 
3. Rub about half of the mixture under the chicken skin, then rub the rest on the skin. 
4. Place on a baking sheet. 
5. Roast until an instant-read thermometer inserted in the thickest part of a thigh without touching bone registers 165°F, 20 to 25 minutes.
6. Meanwhile, combine shallot, vinegar and the remaining ¼ teaspoon salt in a small bowl. Let stand for 5 minutes. 
7. Zest the orange. Cut off and discard the peel and white pith; coarsely chop the fruit. 
8. Add the zest, chopped orange, pomegranate seeds, parsley and oil to the shallot and stir to combine. Serve with the chicken.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 1 thigh & ¼ cup salsa - Per serving: 406 calories; 24 g fat(6 g sat); 2 g fiber; 15 g carbohydrates; 31 g protein; 28 mcg folate; 173 mg cholesterol; 11 g sugars; 4 g added sugars; 486 IU vitamin A; 19 mg vitamin C; 37 mg calcium; 2 mg iron; 457 mg sodium; 484 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin C (32% daily value)

Carbohydrate Servings: 1

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/260918/cocoa-rubbed-chicken-thighs-with-orange-pomegranate-salsa/?did=196869&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_120117&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=196869&mid=10359147791

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 8th December, 2017* by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-511527-1.html

*Poledra's* 'adopted' DD has got a job almost as soon as she arrived at Poledra's place to stay. Marla spilled hot soup on herself and burnt her breast the other day - healing well.

*Fan* has put out her back and is struggling to do anything - aggravated an old injury.

*Tami* saw her neurologist and her blood results have improved. And he agreed that the issues recently are ocular migraines.

*Kiwifrau* has water issues in her cellar and they can't be fixed till spring when the ground softens.

After losing Tanner last week and Merlin grieving *Sorlenna* and DD went and got a new kitty Tiffany - and Merlin already seems to be happier.

PHOTOS
5 - *Kate* - Celtic knot looped scarf (+pattern link)
6 - *Pacer* - Pics from Mary's meet up with Dianna
6 - *EJS* - Tunisian crochet blanket
7 - *EJS* - Cardigan & blanket for DGD
14 - *Swedenme* - Rudolph cushion
14 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's drawing / Mug
15 - *Tami* - Microwave bowl holders
20 - *Kate* - Chunky, rustic farmer
24 - *Fan * - Cowl & scrubbie from Julie
29 - *Fan* - Snow White gardenias
31 - *Kate* - Duck feet!
31 - *Swedenme* - Funny
32 - *Swedenme* - Christmas tree
38 - *Bonnie* - Table runners
40 - *Kate * - Santa toilet set
47 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Dreamweaver
48 - *Poledra* - Christmas toilet set
51 - *Swedenme* - Latest Christmas cushion
53 - *Rookie* - Peanut brittle
55 - *Swedenme * - Squidge ( DIL's new kitten )
59 - *Pacer* - Matthew's mug/Bella/Progress on Matthew's drawing
64 - *Kate* - DH in toy construction mode!
65 - *Rookie* - Playpen
66 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Hannah
68 - *Budasha* - Candy

CRAFTS
4 - *Rookie* - Knit & Crochet episodes/Brioche cable cowl (links)
4 - *Rookie* - Stretchy cast on/Cable hat/Double knitting (links)
22 - *Rookie * - Stretchy bind off (link)
29 - *Darowil* - Microwave bowl potholders (links)
46 - *Rookie * - Christmas fair isle socks (link)
67 - *Sassafras* - How to cast on for magic loop (link)

RECIPES
3 - *Lurker* - Lemon curd (download)
11 - *Darowil* - Birthday cakes recipe book
30 - *Fan* - 3 ingredient Fruit Cake 
45 - *Fan* - Christmas Tiramisu trifle
65 - *Gwen* - Divinity (link)
65 - *Rookie* - Scotcheroos
67 - *Rookie* - Pavlova
69 - *Rookie* - Vanilla melt away cookies (link)
70 - *Sam* - Mama's divinity

OTHERS
4 - *Rookie* - Comedy routines (link)
23 - *Lurker* - Funny from MJS
32 - *Bonnie * - Muck boots (link)
40 - *Darowil* - Health & Safety funny (link)
57 - *Sam* - Duck shoes / Back pain help (links)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. The casserole recipe sounds particularly delicious.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL. 

Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks ladies and Sam for starting off Christmas week. Great recipes as usual. 
I’m feeling better today, been for a walk, and taking things easy with heat pad on back, and a coffee with a couple of chocolate squares to ease things along!????????☕


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Oh Gwen you look fabulous, as do, Hannah and boyfriend!????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Agree with Fan, you all look stunning and happy.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam and Kate thanks for the openings, have to go back and read the recipe’s again, know for sure I will be making the turkey casserole if there’s any leftovers of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


You look really wonderful Gwen- and lovely photos of DD and Amaru!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would love to share some our heat with you Sam- it is making me headachey today, but in both cases we just have to sit it out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Great pictures Gwen - and you look so slim! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Great pictures Gwen , you look fantastic ,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for starting another week. I think the Make Ahead Christmas casserole will be a Using Up Leftovers casserole in my house. Sounds delicious. 
I missed the picture of Bella posted by Mary earlier in the week so was very grateful for Kate's summary with page numbers to go back and see her. What a pretty little girl, who looks like she is really enjoying herself doing "normal things" for once.
Gwen your pictures are lovely, Hannah looks so pretty and you look gorgeous, so slim!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm diggin' that waistline gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gwen, you and DD look fabulous.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would love to share some our heat with you Sam- it is making me headachey today, but in both cases we just have to sit it out!


Sorry you are suffering from the heat, hope you can sleep well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your positive comments re Hannah's reception and pictures. The Dean of the School of Public and International Affairs (College within UGA) sat with us for about 20 minutes. Hannah has made the Dean's List several times. Wish DH could have attended but he had started a new job today and there was no way for him to break free even for a few hours. We gave DD a card and $$ together this evening. On the back of the card DH has me write "NOW GO GET A JOB!". DD thought that was pretty funny. Of course she does have a job but now the search begins for one which she will be able to hopefully use her degree .


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you once again for the recipes and the summaries. I find I missed some of the important updates so this is so helpful. 
So sorry for the heat some are experiencing. I know that humid heat can be energy depleting. Sucks the get up and go right out of you and does give headaches. Wish I could forward you some of our very cold weather, but am afraid it I tried that our nasty inversion air would come with it and that would be a disaster. Sun is shining but bottoms of the mountains are completely obscured by the smog. We are to get snow Sunday which should clean things out. Didn't know I'd so look forward to snow. 
Loved the pictures and congratulations to Hannah for her great accomplishment. You are rightly proud of her. She is a winner. 
Hoping those suffering from heat are keeping fluids up so as not to suffer more. Maybe it will cool down a bit at night. Does that happen where you live, Fan and Lurker2? Does here, but we live in a desert.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you once again for the recipes and the summaries. I find I missed some of the important updates so this is so helpful.
> So sorry for the heat some are experiencing. I know that humid heat can be energy depleting. Sucks the get up and go right out of you and does give headaches. Wish I could forward you some of our very cold weather, but am afraid it I tried that our nasty inversion air would come with it and that would be a disaster. Sun is shining but bottoms of the mountains are completely obscured by the smog. We are to get snow Sunday which should clean things out. Didn't know I'd so look forward to snow.
> Loved the pictures and congratulations to Hannah for her great accomplishment. You are rightly proud of her. She is a winner.
> Hoping those suffering from heat are keeping fluids up so as not to suffer more. Maybe it will cool down a bit at night. Does that happen where you live, Fan and Lurker2? Does here, but we live in a desert.


The temperature drops from around 26C down to 17C but still really humid, need the windows open all night! Very energy draining!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, you outdid yourself with recipes. Will reread them when I have more time.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
Gwen, like our Sam I’m duigging that waste! Well done sis. Enjoyed pic of Hannah and friend. 
Well, surprise, I am on round 22! And on one circular needle. Had to redo AGAIN. But now all I have to worry about are stitches between markers. Think the best way for those with awkward hands is Emily Ochers crochet cast on. THEN switch to double point and knit one round as if you were doing I cord. That steadies stitches so you can then put them on double points and knit away til you have enough stitches to put on one circular. I stopped half way through to walk Maya and clear my head. I do love Pi shawl. Off to meeting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Thanks, Sam and ladies for another great opening.

Gwen, you look absolutely gorgeous. A lovely photo too of Hannah and her boyfriend. I hope you enjoyed the reception.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm supposed to be going to a family get-together tomorrow about an hour's drive from here but we've had so much snow, I'm not sure if my brother will want to drive. It started to snow Wed. and I thought we wouldn't get any more today but down it came. The plows have been here twice today. I have to take a ham to the do but I hope if we don't go that they won't miss it. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new start, boy was I behind, today was to be my stay home day but it didn't work out that way at all. My cousin called and asked me to go with her to take her old diabetic dog to the vet, it was time to make the hard decision as he has lost control of his bladder and would go outside or into a room and get lost, it was hard for her but she did what needed to be done. Then we ran to Hobby Lobby real quick, then to Marla's so I could pull out some paintings for cousin that were in Marla's garage, killed a black widow, then finally at long last I got home around 1pm. 

Candy pup is adorable, it's been a while since we'd seen a photo of her, and Cathy hasn't posted us an update on Oliver(?) lately either. 
HAHA! Marla got the same sweater, Sorlenna, too funny! 
My mom used to make wonderful Divinity, I may try to make some one of these days if I ever have more than 5 minutes to do anything around here, I'm sure it was the Betty Crocker recipe so I saved that link, thanks for posting it Jeanette, (I think Jeanette). 
I know there was something else I was going to comment on from last week, oh! Gwen, great work on getting down so far on the weight loss, I don't remember exactly but I think you said 169, that's fabulous!!!
Okay, off to get caught up on this week and continue knitting on Christmas gifts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


 :sm24: Y'all look amazing! Congratulations to Hannah.

Congratulations to you, too, Joy, on moving forward with your shawl.

Miss Tiffany is still mostly under the bed, but I petted and talked to her under there, and Merlin and she looked at each other a while. Haha. She's eating, drinking, and using the litter box just fine, so no worries there. She actually purred some when I was petting her. We'll get there.

We also brought Tanner's ashes home today. Emotional time, but this helps with closure. He has a small urn and they did a paw print for DD. We get a free check up for Tiffany since we adopted her, so that will be Tuesday afternoon. Bub said at breakfast that he wants his own cat, so I said go get one then! We actually might after Christmas. We'll see how Miss Tiffany goes the next couple of weeks. It's good timing for me, since I'm off work (which had me thinking all day it was Saturday!), and I will have time to work with her.

DD and I also added rice krispies treats to our goodies list because we found peppermint marshmallows at the store. I like them with chocolate krispies and regular marshmallows, too. I'm hoping to get some of that done over the weekend. We found tins at the dollar store for gifting goodies. Maybe it will feel like Christmas after all.

Off to crochet a bit. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! Forgot to say I love Matthew's latest! And Candy is adorable. My grandmother had a dog like her, a real sweetheart.

Isn't the other dog's name Oscar?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Holy wow!!! You look fabulous Gwen!!! 
So does Hannah and her BF.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Y'all look amazing! Congratulations to Hannah.
> 
> Congratulations to you, too, Joy, on moving forward with your shawl.
> 
> ...


Oh! Happy Birthday to Bub! Knew there was something else from last week I was going to say. 
Lol! That would be fun, if he picked himself a kitty. 
Oh, that's it, I knew Oliver didn't sound right but I knew it was a O name. lol Thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Have some wet cement around the drain in the basement, so praying it isn't anything to worry too much about, I'll keep an eye on it, hopefully David won't have to snake it out again, before Christmas anyway. 
Okay, on to knitting.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Great pics, Gwen. I envy your waistline???? Congratulations to Hannah!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new start, boy was I behind, today was to be my stay home day but it didn't work out that way at all. My cousin called and asked me to go with her to take her old diabetic dog to the vet, it was time to make the hard decision as he has lost control of his bladder and would go outside or into a room and get lost, it was hard for her but she did what needed to be done. Then we ran to Hobby Lobby real quick, then to Marla's so I could pull out some paintings for cousin that were in Marla's garage, killed a black widow, then finally at long last I got home around 1pm.
> 
> Candy pup is adorable, it's been a while since we'd seen a photo of her, and Cathy hasn't posted us an update on Oliver(?) lately either.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your cousin's dog. It's so hard to lose a loved pet but she did him a kindness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Y'all look amazing! Congratulations to Hannah.
> 
> Congratulations to you, too, Joy, on moving forward with your shawl.
> 
> ...


At least Merlin isn't hissing at Tiffany so that's a plus. I'm sure she'll come around when she realizes she's being loved.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh! Forgot to say I love Matthew's latest! And Candy is adorable. My grandmother had a dog like her, a real sweetheart.
> 
> Isn't the other dog's name Oscar?


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yes!!! Congrats to Hannah on her graduation! Well done!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry you are suffering from the heat, hope you can sleep well.


Not well, had a nasty nightmare last night- I will cut back on the Melatonin, and if it still happens cut it out.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the new start. You all do so much work to get us going and it doesn't go unnoticed.
Congrats to Hannah --- and to you Gwen, looking so good.
Sam, go for the purple--it'll suit you and it can be done to be temporary just in case 
I have had good news about Tina, she is being moved to a regular room after all this time in ICU. At first they had a hard time getting a response from her when sedation was stopped but turns out our brother had called and as soon as she heard his voice she responded. She will have to do some PT since she has gotten rather weak but all that is done in an area of the hospital she is in so no moving around--which is a plus in her case. Brother is headed to see her as soon as he finishes some business in Chicago so that relieves some stress.
I am finally feeling more myself, no more stuffy head and cough nearly gone. Today was extreme tiredness but I muddled through. My Georgia is here to spend the night and has way more energy then I know what to do with. She turns 5 on Sunday. Her brother will be 9 on Tuesday! Birthdays and Christmas all taken care of so stress free from here until the end of the month---Yipee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> The temperature drops from around 26C down to 17C but still really humid, need the windows open all night! Very energy draining!


And my place tends to hold the heat of the day- there is a lot of heat reflected in off the concrete and the nearby buildings. Sorry to complain, but I do find it quite exhausting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new start, boy was I behind, today was to be my stay home day but it didn't work out that way at all. My cousin called and asked me to go with her to take her old diabetic dog to the vet, it was time to make the hard decision as he has lost control of his bladder and would go outside or into a room and get lost, it was hard for her but she did what needed to be done. Then we ran to Hobby Lobby real quick, then to Marla's so I could pull out some paintings for cousin that were in Marla's garage, killed a black widow, then finally at long last I got home around 1pm.
> 
> Candy pup is adorable, it's been a while since we'd seen a photo of her, and Cathy hasn't posted us an update on Oliver(?) lately either.
> ...


Oscar


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Meant to say I like your hair KayeJo. I used to color mine red too but have given that up for the natural look. Much easier and cost effective for me----lol
Funny story, when DGD1--who is 18 now---was 5 she said I needed to color my hair. We went to the store and she helped me pick a nice auburn color. That night while she slept I colored my hair. In the morning she noticed saying "you did your hair last night huh?" Upon which I simply said yes. She looked at me a minute or so and says "I will never ask you to do that again". My hair came out looking like Strawberry Shortcake's hair---way too pink for me---LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> At least Merlin isn't hissing at Tiffany so that's a plus. I'm sure she'll come around when she realizes she's being loved.


He did hiss once, at the beginning, but she just stood there staring at him. Haha. I told him she ain't scared of his grumpy old self. I think he was just trying to be macho. He won't admit he's happy to have another kitty in the house. I just went and peeked in on her, and she was out from under the bed. She didn't run away so I stood in the doorway and talked to her a bit. Progress!

Kaye Jo, condolences to your cousin.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hope you can attend family get together.
Sorlenna, belated birthday ???? wishes for Bub.
KayeJo, glad you could support Uluru cousin. As most of us know that is a wrenching decision.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks for the new start. You all do so much work to get us going and it doesn't go unnoticed.
> Congrats to Hannah --- and to you Gwen, looking so good.
> Sam, go for the purple--it'll suit you and it can be done to be temporary just in case
> I have had good news about Tina, she is being moved to a regular room after all this time in ICU. At first they had a hard time getting a response from her when sedation was stopped but turns out our brother had called and as soon as she heard his voice she responded. She will have to do some PT since she has gotten rather weak but all that is done in an area of the hospital she is in so no moving around--which is a plus in her case. Brother is headed to see her as soon as he finishes some business in Chicago so that relieves some stress.
> I am finally feeling more myself, no more stuffy head and cough nearly gone. Today was extreme tiredness but I muddled through. My Georgia is here to spend the night and has way more energy then I know what to do with. She turns 5 on Sunday. Her brother will be 9 on Tuesday! Birthdays and Christmas all taken care of so stress free from here until the end of the month---Yipee!


Glad to hear your sister's improving and that you're feeling better. Enjoy your baking and the time with Georgia.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, great news re: Tina and glad you are feeling better.
Gwen, so taken by how beautiful you look forgot to say congratulations to Hannah. My sincere congratulations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not well, had a nasty nightmare last night- I will cut back on the Melatonin, and if it still happens cut it out.


That's no fun at all, I hope cutting back helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks for the new start. You all do so much work to get us going and it doesn't go unnoticed.
> Congrats to Hannah --- and to you Gwen, looking so good.
> Sam, go for the purple--it'll suit you and it can be done to be temporary just in case
> I have had good news about Tina, she is being moved to a regular room after all this time in ICU. At first they had a hard time getting a response from her when sedation was stopped but turns out our brother had called and as soon as she heard his voice she responded. She will have to do some PT since she has gotten rather weak but all that is done in an area of the hospital she is in so no moving around--which is a plus in her case. Brother is headed to see her as soon as he finishes some business in Chicago so that relieves some stress.
> I am finally feeling more myself, no more stuffy head and cough nearly gone. Today was extreme tiredness but I muddled through. My Georgia is here to spend the night and has way more energy then I know what to do with. She turns 5 on Sunday. Her brother will be 9 on Tuesday! Birthdays and Christmas all taken care of so stress free from here until the end of the month---Yipee!


That's wonderful news!!! Both on your sister recovering and you also, those are both Christmas presents.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oscar


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Meant to say I like your hair KayeJo. I used to color mine red too but have given that up for the natural look. Much easier and cost effective for me----lol
> Funny story, when DGD1--who is 18 now---was 5 she said I needed to color my hair. We went to the store and she helped me pick a nice auburn color. That night while she slept I colored my hair. In the morning she noticed saying "you did your hair last night huh?" Upon which I simply said yes. She looked at me a minute or so and says "I will never ask you to do that again". My hair came out looking like Strawberry Shortcake's hair---way too pink for me---LOL


Thank you. 
LOL!! Out of the mouths of babes, they do tend to be brutally honest at that age. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He did hiss once, at the beginning, but she just stood there staring at him. Haha. I told him she ain't scared of his grumpy old self. I think he was just trying to be macho. He won't admit he's happy to have another kitty in the house. I just went and peeked in on her, and she was out from under the bed. She didn't run away so I stood in the doorway and talked to her a bit. Progress!
> 
> Kaye Jo, condolences to your cousin.


Sounds like she'll be settled in in no time. :sm24: 
Thank you, I'll pass them on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hope you can attend family get together.
> Sorlenna, belated birthday ???? wishes for Bub.
> KayeJo, glad you could support Uluru cousin. As most of us know that is a wrenching decision.[/quoteM
> 
> Me too, nobody should go by themselves if it can be helped.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & the summary ladies, thanks for starting us off again. That turkey casserole sounds great, a good way to use up Christmas leftovers. I make meat/sauerkraut filled buns that we really like

Gwen, what great pictures, you look great- lovely outfit. & Hannah & her bf make a great looking couple

Evelyn, I’m glad to hear your sister is improving, a relief for you when they all live so far away.

I’m beat tonight, the GKs Christmas concert was good & I left from there & went to Lloydminster, got home at 9:30pm, except for a tool that DH will pick up for himself, we are all set. I had a coupon for Micheals & they had all their Christmas crafts on 60-70% off so I got some stocking stuffers for the kids, some stained glass ornament kits for 60 cents, can’t beat that
Tomorrow is DILs work Christmas party’s the kids will come mid afternoon & stay over so GD & I will do some baking, I’m thinking shortbread, date balls & almond bark


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & the summary ladies, thanks for starting us off again. That turkey casserole sounds great, a good way to use up Christmas leftovers. I make meat/sauerkraut filled buns that we really like
> 
> Gwen, what great pictures, you look great- lovely outfit. & Hannah & her bf make a great looking couple
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was a long but productive day. That's a great price for stocking stuffers, I need to go get mine on Friday, I think I have everything figured out, David is the hard one at this point.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, I was just reading something about people taking higher doses than needed. Evidently, most tabs are 3 it 5 mgs. This doc recommended less than 1.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Gee you are looking great Gwen. Congrats to Hannah.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not well, had a nasty nightmare last night- I will cut back on the Melatonin, and if it still happens cut it out.


Thats not good Julie hoping cutting back on the tablet helps , l hate nightmares have had them ever since I was little , hope yours was just a one off


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Thanks for the new start. You all do so much work to get us going and it doesn't go unnoticed.
> Congrats to Hannah --- and to you Gwen, looking so good.
> Sam, go for the purple--it'll suit you and it can be done to be temporary just in case
> I have had good news about Tina, she is being moved to a regular room after all this time in ICU. At first they had a hard time getting a response from her when sedation was stopped but turns out our brother had called and as soon as she heard his voice she responded. She will have to do some PT since she has gotten rather weak but all that is done in an area of the hospital she is in so no moving around--which is a plus in her case. Brother is headed to see her as soon as he finishes some business in Chicago so that relieves some stress.
> I am finally feeling more myself, no more stuffy head and cough nearly gone. Today was extreme tiredness but I muddled through. My Georgia is here to spend the night and has way more energy then I know what to do with. She turns 5 on Sunday. Her brother will be 9 on Tuesday! Birthdays and Christmas all taken care of so stress free from here until the end of the month---Yipee!


Glad to hear about your sister Evelyn, hope she now makes a speedy recovery


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Congratulations, Hannah! Gwen, you look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the pic of Candy, so cute. 
Joy, glad you are coming along on the Pi Shawl
Joy, hope the weather inversion is soon gone. I'd send you some of my snow if I could.
Evelyn, so glad your sister is improving. Enjoy your time with DD, even if she does have lots more energy than you do. 
KayeJo, sorry about your aunt's dog.
Julie, hope you sleep better tonight. I can't take Melatonin for that same reason. First night is unsettled dreams, second are getting pretty edgy, third is outright nightmares. I deal without anything. I have Flexeril for muscle relaxant for the FM so I can relax some to sleep better, otherwise, I just start saying my prayers until I fall asleep. If I get through my prayers, then I have a relaxation technique that usually works. Sometimes I get all the way through that, too, then start prayers again. Hope it cools down a bit for you.
Sam's go for the purple hair! But we want a picture!

Okay, way too late for me to be up yet, at 1:22am. DH is on midnight shift for the weekend. His immediate boss's wife passed away on Wednesday, so he is working his shift for him. We will have our family Christmas on Sunday evening, which will give him time to nap before hand. I still have a house to clean, and things to sew, and gifts to wrap. Oh well, what gets done, gets done. If the house stays in a mess, it won't be the first time. 

I think there is something I have forgotten to comment on, but can't remember. Getting tired. Oh, Liz, hope you can safely get to your family dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love the pic of Candy, so cute.
> Joy, glad you are coming along on the Pi Shawl
> Joy, hope the weather inversion is soon gone. I'd send you some of my snow if I could.
> Evelyn, so glad your sister is improving. Enjoy your time with DD, even if she does have lots more energy than you do.
> ...


I've never tried Melatonin, since I sleep pretty good on my own, but Flexeril gives me really strange and unsettling dreams, even half of one, so those are out. 
I'm so sorry for your DH's boss' loss, that is so very sad. 
I need to get the bowl cozies made this weekend if I can, and finish a shawl and pair of socks. I guess I'd better get busy. 
But for now, I'm off to bed too. Sweet dreams y'all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's no fun at all, I hope cutting back helps.


Thanks -I am sure someone on KTP has had problems with the Melatonin and dreaming- it is the only significant difference in the last week or so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, I was just reading something about people taking higher doses than needed. Evidently, most tabs are 3 it 5 mgs. This doc recommended less than 1.


The tablets I have are 3mg- but they cost an awful lot (by our standards) and if they are the culprit in the dreaming I won't be affording more!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats not good Julie hoping cutting back on the tablet helps , l hate nightmares have had them ever since I was little , hope yours was just a one off


I used to dream a lot, but not any more- really don't need the type of nightmare that won't let you wake up out of it!
Sorry that you are prone to nightmares Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love the pic of Candy, so cute.
> Joy, glad you are coming along on the Pi Shawl
> Joy, hope the weather inversion is soon gone. I'd send you some of my snow if I could.
> Evelyn, so glad your sister is improving. Enjoy your time with DD, even if she does have lots more energy than you do.
> ...


Thanks Tami- I knew someone here had bad reactions to it.
Sad time of year to lose anyone in the family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to dream a lot, but not any more- really don't need the type of nightmare that won't let you wake up out of it!
> Sorry that you are prone to nightmares Sonja!


Used to sleepwalk as well , thank goodness i grew out of that


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oops I was posting on last weeks TP forgetting that we are on a new one! Thanks Sam and ladies again for starting us off. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Congratulations to Hannah. Lovely photos and you look fabulous Gwen. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm supposed to be going to a family get-together tomorrow about an hour's drive from here but we've had so much snow, I'm not sure if my brother will want to drive. It started to snow Wed. and I thought we wouldn't get any more today but down it came. The plows have been here twice today. I have to take a ham to the do but I hope if we don't go that they won't miss it. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


I hope it is safe enough for you to travel to the family day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new start, boy was I behind, today was to be my stay home day but it didn't work out that way at all. My cousin called and asked me to go with her to take her old diabetic dog to the vet, it was time to make the hard decision as he has lost control of his bladder and would go outside or into a room and get lost, it was hard for her but she did what needed to be done. Then we ran to Hobby Lobby real quick, then to Marla's so I could pull out some paintings for cousin that were in Marla's garage, killed a black widow, then finally at long last I got home around 1pm.
> 
> Candy pup is adorable, it's been a while since we'd seen a photo of her, and Cathy hasn't posted us an update on Oliver(?) lately either.
> ...


I need to take a recent photo then I will post it just for you... of Oscar. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh! Forgot to say I love Matthew's latest! And Candy is adorable. My grandmother had a dog like her, a real sweetheart.
> 
> Isn't the other dog's name Oscar?


Yes... you have a good memory. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not well, had a nasty nightmare last night- I will cut back on the Melatonin, and if it still happens cut it out.


Ugh sorry to hear you had such a bad nightmare. I hope you sleep peacefully tonight. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Thanks for the new start. You all do so much work to get us going and it doesn't go unnoticed.
> Congrats to Hannah --- and to you Gwen, looking so good.
> Sam, go for the purple--it'll suit you and it can be done to be temporary just in case
> I have had good news about Tina, she is being moved to a regular room after all this time in ICU. At first they had a hard time getting a response from her when sedation was stopped but turns out our brother had called and as soon as she heard his voice she responded. She will have to do some PT since she has gotten rather weak but all that is done in an area of the hospital she is in so no moving around--which is a plus in her case. Brother is headed to see her as soon as he finishes some business in Chicago so that relieves some stress.
> I am finally feeling more myself, no more stuffy head and cough nearly gone. Today was extreme tiredness but I muddled through. My Georgia is here to spend the night and has way more energy then I know what to do with. She turns 5 on Sunday. Her brother will be 9 on Tuesday! Birthdays and Christmas all taken care of so stress free from here until the end of the month---Yipee!


Great news about Tina, so glad she will be ok. And glad to hear that you are feeling better also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And my place tends to hold the heat of the day- there is a lot of heat reflected in off the concrete and the nearby buildings. Sorry to complain, but I do find it quite exhausting.


I understand that, my house gets pretty hot too being an old weatherboard. I am glad we dont get the humidity every day here. It does make it so much worse.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The tablets I have are 3mg- but they cost an awful lot (by our standards) and if they are the culprit in the dreaming I won't be affording more!


Can you cut them in half and try just half a tablet?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am late here but I have been in the kitchen making bread and pastry for mince pies and an apple pie. That is in the oven. Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. That casserole sounds good. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Those are lovely. Such happiness there. Congratulations to her!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> Thanks for the new start. You all do so much work to get us going and it doesn't go unnoticed.
> Congrats to Hannah --- and to you Gwen, looking so good.
> Sam, go for the purple--it'll suit you and it can be done to be temporary just in case
> I have had good news about Tina, she is being moved to a regular room after all this time in ICU. At first they had a hard time getting a response from her when sedation was stopped but turns out our brother had called and as soon as she heard his voice she responded. She will have to do some PT since she has gotten rather weak but all that is done in an area of the hospital she is in so no moving around--which is a plus in her case. Brother is headed to see her as soon as he finishes some business in Chicago so that relieves some stress.
> I am finally feeling more myself, no more stuffy head and cough nearly gone. Today was extreme tiredness but I muddled through. My Georgia is here to spend the night and has way more energy then I know what to do with. She turns 5 on Sunday. Her brother will be 9 on Tuesday! Birthdays and Christmas all taken care of so stress free from here until the end of the month---Yipee!


I am so pleased Tina is responding.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can you cut them in half and try just half a tablet?


I wondered about that too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am late here but I have been in the kitchen making bread and pastry for mince pies and an apple pie. That is in the oven. Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. That casserole sounds good. :sm24:


I miss mince pies (assuming they are the same as minced meat pies). I saw a British Bsking Show with Mary Berry and Paul making them. They added cut up apple and tangerine zest and fruit to the mince mixture. I swear I could smell them baking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've not seen peppermint marshmallows; will need to look for them.


Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Y'all look amazing! Congratulations to Hannah.
> 
> Congratulations to you, too, Joy, on moving forward with your shawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Evelyn will keep praying for Tina. So good she will not have to be moved elsewhere for PT and that your brother will be able to go see her soon.
Happy Birthday to Georgia and also to her brother.


EJS said:


> Thanks for the new start. You all do so much work to get us going and it doesn't go unnoticed.
> Congrats to Hannah --- and to you Gwen, looking so good.
> Sam, go for the purple--it'll suit you and it can be done to be temporary just in case
> I have had good news about Tina, she is being moved to a regular room after all this time in ICU. At first they had a hard time getting a response from her when sedation was stopped but turns out our brother had called and as soon as she heard his voice she responded. She will have to do some PT since she has gotten rather weak but all that is done in an area of the hospital she is in so no moving around--which is a plus in her case. Brother is headed to see her as soon as he finishes some business in Chicago so that relieves some stress.
> I am finally feeling more myself, no more stuffy head and cough nearly gone. Today was extreme tiredness but I muddled through. My Georgia is here to spend the night and has way more energy then I know what to do with. She turns 5 on Sunday. Her brother will be 9 on Tuesday! Birthdays and Christmas all taken care of so stress free from here until the end of the month---Yipee!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love mincemeat pies but I'm the only one here that does so won't be making them. I have a jar of mincemeat so need to figure out what to do with it that maybe others will eat! I plan to do some baking this week; have found some wonderful sounding paleo dessert recipes I want to try out. Our family get together is Christmas day at 2 and will only have fingerfoods/snacks since oldest DD is having a dinner at 6 with her family and fiance's children. I've pretty much decided to not even cook the turkey but then may change my mind. If I do cook it,
it won't be until sometime later the week after Christmas. Hannah leaves for NYC on the 28th so just may do it as a send off dinner for her.
She will return home on Jan. 2nd. Amaru, her boyfriend, is heading on up to his parents on the 18th. Next year, hopefully,
his parents will have sold their home in NYC and be living down here. I took his mom out looking at neighborhoods when she was down last and she really liked the area where my oldest DD lives and wants to find something in that area.


RookieRetiree said:


> I miss mince pies (assuming they are the same as minced meat pies). I saw a British Bsking Show with Mary Berry and Paul making them. They added cut up apple and tangerine zest and fruit to the mince mixture. I swear I could smell them baking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am late here but I have been in the kitchen making bread and pastry for mince pies and an apple pie. That is in the oven. Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. That casserole sounds good. :sm24:


I wondered what the lovely smell was ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Used to sleepwalk as well , thank goodness i grew out of that


Done that too, as a youngster. Glad you did grow out of it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh sorry to hear you had such a bad nightmare. I hope you sleep peacefully tonight. :sm19:


Despite my new fan it is over 25C in my room- not the best for sleeping in my book. But thanks for the thought, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I understand that, my house gets pretty hot too being an old weatherboard. I am glad we dont get the humidity every day here. It does make it so much worse.


Old weatherboard, and no wall insulation! I think 50% is low humidity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Can you cut them in half and try just half a tablet?


I have one of those patent pill cutters, so good idea Cathy- just had not thought the problem right through.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss mince pies (assuming they are the same as minced meat pies). I saw a British Bsking Show with Mary Berry and Paul making them. They added cut up apple and tangerine zest and fruit to the mince mixture. I swear I could smell them baking.


Possibly but there is no meat in them just a mixture of sultanas, raisins and apples with sugar. I use vegetarian suet and orange zest all mixed with brandy. All the usual Christmas spices are mix together and left to mature. Wonderful :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have one of those patent pill cutters, so good idea Cathy- just had not thought the problem right through.


The nightmares sound nasty. I hope taking less of the melatonin helps. I was often plagued by them when I was younger. Horrible things :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Possibly but there is no meat in them just a mixture of sultanas, raisins and apples with sugar. I use vegetarian suet and orange zest all mixed with brandy. All the usual Christmas spices are mix together and left to mature. Wonderful :sm24: :sm01:


My Mom made her own mince. I remember a high clove smell.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom made her own mince. I remember a high clove smell.


I do, too. I love the smell of cloves too so I have been heavy handed with them. I have also put them in the apple pie. It is nearly Christmas :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen...you look fantastic. Daughter and BF are very sweet together.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've not seen peppermint marshmallows; will need to look for them.


We got them at Walmart. Seeing them was a surprise, as we found them once before, at Christmas time two or three years ago, but not again until now. So picked up three bags! They were in the baking display in the middle aisles. DD loves them with cocoa, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks -I am sure someone on KTP has had problems with the Melatonin and dreaming- it is the only significant difference in the last week or so.


I certainly did. Horrible dreams, even at a low dose. I avoid it now for sure. The only other times I had such awful nightmares were when pregnant and in the first few months after husband died. Both times the doc said it was anxiety about the future, which makes sense, but I'm not sure how melatonin connects in that way. I just know I need to avoid it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for a great start. Of course I probably gained 5 lbs from just reading those wonderful recipes Sam! LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of Hannah and me and one of Hannah and her boyfriend Amaru at the reception today.


Congratulations toHannah! Lovely pics


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would love to share some our heat with you Sam- it is making me headachey today, but in both cases we just have to sit it out!


Sorry the heat is making you feel off. Yes, we both have to sit it out! It's cold and gray here. They keep promising the sun will come out but so far no sign of it. My first grade keeps track of the weather. Yesterday the one in charge of changing the calendar asked if she could put the winter sun card under the cloudy card as she was thinking there must be a sun somewhere up there! They came in from recess totally stoked as it had hailed/ sleeted a tiny bit. What with the Christmas program the previous evening, the possibility of snow ( which didn't materialize) and their class party in the afternoon, they were all beside themselves with excitement as well as sugary treats! Phew, teaching first grade is not for the faint of heart.... I'm glad Im only a sub. Hate to admit it, but I'm getting too old for this!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And my place tends to hold the heat of the day- there is a lot of heat reflected in off the concrete and the nearby buildings. Sorry to complain, but I do find it quite exhausting.


So sorry the heat is making you ill and uncomfortable. It's hard to not feel cranky when it's so hot. Hopefully the heat will dissipate a bit soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Was hoping to catch up, but the ad grinch is having other ideas....yup 2x now in the last few pages after nothing at all yesterday. So annoying. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Used to sleepwalk as well , thank goodness i grew out of that


Good you outgrew that, you see terrible stories of people getting themselves into danger by going outside.
My brother is the only person I know who sleep walked. When we were kids, I woke up one night to banging, he was at the end of his bed kicking it & swearing????????we had spent all day doing cattle & he was kicking away telling them to get in there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am late here but I have been in the kitchen making bread and pastry for mince pies and an apple pie. That is in the oven. Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. That casserole sounds good. :sm24:


I bet your house smells wonderful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom made her own mince. I remember a high clove smell.


I make my own too, it's so much better than the commercial stuff. I never liked mincemeat until I had home made


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.historylink.org/File/5722

Here is an interesting link to a LIFE magazine cover circa 1941 re knitting for the war effort.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just realized I posted on last week's, so copying over to here. 

I've been in to visit with Miss Tiff. She actually licked my hand and I've found her favorite scritch spot...she even leaned into it. She peeked out when she smelled the wet food. I left her to it. Not bad for only 36 hours or so. It's just a matter of time until my nefarious plot to love her dearly and give her a fabulous life comes together. Hahaha. Merlin even played with a toy this morning! It really is a miracle.

I'm getting started on some goodies today and need to do some cleaning, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, another night of not much sleep, DH coughed something terrible again. Unlike Julie, humidity is at the other extreme here, I’m going to get the humidifier running in hopes that will help.
We are getting snow this morning & now that everything is slick with ice, we are to get back to more normal temperatures by Tuesday


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized I posted on last week's, so copying over to here.
> 
> I've been in to visit with Miss Tiff. She actually licked my hand and I've found her favorite scritch spot...she even leaned into it. She peeked out when she smelled the wet food. I left her to it. Not bad for only 36 hours or so. It's just a matter of time until my nefarious plot to love her dearly and give her a fabulous life comes together. Hahaha. Merlin even played with a toy this morning! It really is a miracle.
> 
> I'm getting started on some goodies today and need to do some cleaning, too.


So glad to know this. Wonderful. I think Miss Tiff will be very happy in her permanent, loving home. Thinking this is what Merlin needed as well. Very astute you were in this situation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good you outgrew that, you see terrible stories of people getting themselves into danger by going outside.
> My brother is the only person I know who sleep walked. When we were kids, I woke up one night to banging, he was at the end of his bed kicking it & swearing????????we had spent all day doing cattle & he was kicking away telling them to get in there


Kicking and swearing bet that was funny to see ????
I managed to get out a couple of times but not far , and once ended up in hospital after i got into the laundry cupboard and was found eating laundry powder


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry the heat is making you feel off. Yes, we both have to sit it out! It's cold and gray here. They keep promising the sun will come out but so far no sign of it. My first grade keeps track of the weather. Yesterday the one in charge of changing the calendar asked if she could put the winter sun card under the cloudy card as she was thinking there must be a sun somewhere up there! They came in from recess totally stoked as it had hailed/ sleeted a tiny bit. What with the Christmas program the previous evening, the possibility of snow ( which didn't materialize) and their class party in the afternoon, they were all beside themselves with excitement as well as sugary treats! Phew, teaching first grade is not for the faint of heart.... I'm glad Im only a sub. Hate to admit it, but I'm getting too old for this!


We used to say that if you were over 40 you were too old to keep up with infants! (Age 5 - 7) :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized I posted on last week's, so copying over to here.
> 
> I've been in to visit with Miss Tiff. She actually licked my hand and I've found her favorite scritch spot...she even leaned into it. She peeked out when she smelled the wet food. I left her to it. Not bad for only 36 hours or so. It's just a matter of time until my nefarious plot to love her dearly and give her a fabulous life comes together. Hahaha. Merlin even played with a toy this morning! It really is a miracle.
> 
> I'm getting started on some goodies today and need to do some cleaning, too.


That is good news Sorlenna . I think Miss Tiff is exactly where she should be . Definitely a Christmas miracle ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, another night of not much sleep, DH coughed something terrible again. Unlike Julie, humidity is at the other extreme here, I'm going to get the humidifier running in hopes that will help.
> We are getting snow this morning & now that everything is slick with ice, we are to get back to more normal temperatures by Tuesday


Sounds like DH has a nasty cough, hope he feels better soon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, wonderful news re: Miss Tiff and Merlin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The nightmares sound nasty. I hope taking less of the melatonin helps. I was often plagued by them when I was younger. Horrible things :sm25:


I was a bit late last night so took none at all- no problems- thank goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I certainly did. Horrible dreams, even at a low dose. I avoid it now for sure. The only other times I had such awful nightmares were when pregnant and in the first few months after husband died. Both times the doc said it was anxiety about the future, which makes sense, but I'm not sure how melatonin connects in that way. I just know I need to avoid it!


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Shouldn't be anxiety- no more than normal at any rate! I am finding the heat hard this year if that could have anything to do with it. I will try one tablet tonight, and if the problem persists cut it in half next time- and probably that will be the end of the experiment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry the heat is making you feel off. Yes, we both have to sit it out! It's cold and gray here. They keep promising the sun will come out but so far no sign of it. My first grade keeps track of the weather. Yesterday the one in charge of changing the calendar asked if she could put the winter sun card under the cloudy card as she was thinking there must be a sun somewhere up there! They came in from recess totally stoked as it had hailed/ sleeted a tiny bit. What with the Christmas program the previous evening, the possibility of snow ( which didn't materialize) and their class party in the afternoon, they were all beside themselves with excitement as well as sugary treats! Phew, teaching first grade is not for the faint of heart.... I'm glad Im only a sub. Hate to admit it, but I'm getting too old for this!


The thought of teaching Infants (I think we used to call them in the first year) fills me with horror now- their energy is phenomenal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So sorry the heat is making you ill and uncomfortable. It's hard to not feel cranky when it's so hot. Hopefully the heat will dissipate a bit soon.


Thank you Maatje- I am going to have to work out what is going on- my heart is playing up this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, another night of not much sleep, DH coughed something terrible again. Unlike Julie, humidity is at the other extreme here, I'm going to get the humidifier running in hopes that will help.
> We are getting snow this morning & now that everything is slick with ice, we are to get back to more normal temperatures by Tuesday


I do hope the humidifier helps!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized I posted on last week's, so copying over to here.
> 
> I've been in to visit with Miss Tiff. She actually licked my hand and I've found her favorite scritch spot...she even leaned into it. She peeked out when she smelled the wet food. I left her to it. Not bad for only 36 hours or so. It's just a matter of time until my nefarious plot to love her dearly and give her a fabulous life comes together. Hahaha. Merlin even played with a toy this morning! It really is a miracle.
> 
> I'm getting started on some goodies today and need to do some cleaning, too.


I think your cat tales sound like a book for children.????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized I posted on last week's, so copying over to here.
> 
> I've been in to visit with Miss Tiff. She actually licked my hand and I've found her favorite scritch spot...she even leaned into it. She peeked out when she smelled the wet food. I left her to it. Not bad for only 36 hours or so. It's just a matter of time until my nefarious plot to love her dearly and give her a fabulous life comes together. Hahaha. Merlin even played with a toy this morning! It really is a miracle.
> 
> I'm getting started on some goodies today and need to do some cleaning, too.


I hope that you and Miss Tiff have a long and happy life together! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again. Now to make a list of ingredients I have on hand and those I need to get for baking this next week. I know I will have the two youngest grands (14 and 12) here all day Tuesday to bake with me and then perhaps the older two girls (18 and almost 17) later in the week to bake some. I want to make sure I've got everything on hand so I can focus on baking and knitting and sewing. I go Monday to have my finished crown inserted which is why I'm not starting the baking until Tuesday. I'm looking forward to the grands being here. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i answered right under yours "that sounds wonderful sorlenna - you are going to have a cuddle kitty before you know it. --- sam"



Sorlenna said:


> I just realized I posted on last week's, so copying over to here.
> 
> I've been in to visit with Miss Tiff. She actually licked my hand and I've found her favorite scritch spot...she even leaned into it. She peeked out when she smelled the wet food. I left her to it. Not bad for only 36 hours or so. It's just a matter of time until my nefarious plot to love her dearly and give her a fabulous life comes together. Hahaha. Merlin even played with a toy this morning! It really is a miracle.
> 
> I'm getting started on some goodies today and need to do some cleaning, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try vicks on dh's feet when he goes to bed. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, another night of not much sleep, DH coughed something terrible again. Unlike Julie, humidity is at the other extreme here, I'm going to get the humidifier running in hopes that will help.
> We are getting snow this morning & now that everything is slick with ice, we are to get back to more normal temperatures by Tuesday


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> try vicks on dh's feet when he goes to bed. --- sam


There is a good cold remedy I know, you cut up an onion and put in a dish, add some sugar, let it stand overnight then drink the juice it makes.
Rather an acquired taste but it's very good for easing coughs, or good old lemon juice and honey in a hot drink.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized I posted on last week's, so copying over to here.
> 
> I've been in to visit with Miss Tiff. She actually licked my hand and I've found her favorite scritch spot...she even leaned into it. She peeked out when she smelled the wet food. I left her to it. Not bad for only 36 hours or so. It's just a matter of time until my nefarious plot to love her dearly and give her a fabulous life comes together. Hahaha. Merlin even played with a toy this morning! It really is a miracle.
> 
> I'm getting started on some goodies today and need to do some cleaning, too.


That is good to hear :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope you are feeling better.
Gwen, know you will enjoy baking with grands, pix please.
Maya and I had our walk, showered, ready for nap as I slept little last night.


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love mincemeat pies but I'm the only one here that does so won't be making them. I have a jar of mincemeat so need to figure out what to do with it that maybe others will eat! I plan to do some baking this week; have found some wonderful sounding paleo dessert recipes I want to try out. Our family get together is Christmas day at 2 and will only have fingerfoods/snacks since oldest DD is having a dinner at 6 with her family and fiance's children. I've pretty much decided to not even cook the turkey but then may change my mind. If I do cook it,
> it won't be until sometime later the week after Christmas. Hannah leaves for NYC on the 28th so just may do it as a send off dinner for her.
> She will return home on Jan. 2nd. Amaru, her boyfriend, is heading on up to his parents on the 18th. Next year, hopefully,
> his parents will have sold their home in NYC and be living down here. I took his mom out looking at neighborhoods when she was down last and she really liked the area where my oldest DD lives and wants to find something in that area.


Ive made minced meat tarts then freeze them so my dad can eat them all winter since he is the only one that eats it


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just caught up with this week's start-up. Thanks, Sam and summary divas. You're great!!

Don and I are off to his company Christmas party shortly. Will check in later or tomorrow afternoon.

Have a lovely day/evening whatever your plans/

Ohio Joy :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope you are feeling better.
> Gwen, know you will enjoy baking with grands, pix please.
> Maya and I had our walk, showered, ready for nap as I slept little last night.


Thanks Joy! it is another very hot day, but there is a bit of cloud bringing a little cool, and maybe even a shower or two. The best I can do a lot of it is just rest. Fan walked over earlier with some roses and Gardenias, and picked up her gift from the swap we had at Seniors.
Hope you are having a good nap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


That must have been very scary for you Julie. Glad you and Ringo are both ok.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kicking and swearing bet that was funny to see ????
> I managed to get out a couple of times but not far , and once ended up in hospital after i got into the laundry cupboard and was found eating laundry powder


That's scary, lucky they found you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Maatje- I am going to have to work out what is going on- my heart is playing up this morning.


Maybe you should see your doctor. Do you have thyroid problems? When the thyroid acts up it can cause heart flutter, sleep disruption & your body's thermostat to go haywire, maybe that's what's going on? Better to be checked out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> try vicks on dh's feet when he goes to bed. --- sam


I've done that 2 nights already, I'm about ready to get out the onions


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great start, Sam. Kept turkey casserole recipe for leftovers after Christmas.

Thanks to the Summary ladies as well.

Gwen you look great, as do Hannah and her BF. Congratulations to her.

Good to hear Tina is improving, Evelyn.

It sounds like Miss Tiff is gradually making herself at home, and glad to hear Merlin is back to himself.

Sorry you are having problems with sleep, hopefully decreasing melatonin will help. Also, very glad to hear you found Ringo not to far from home.

Peppermint marshmallows sound yummy, especially in hot chocolate. Haven't seen them up here in Canada but will have to lool.

Hugs and prayers to all!

Sherry


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done that 2 nights already, I'm about ready to get out the onions


My husbands been in the spare room for the last week. Both of us have been coughing at night. So one of us had to volunteer to go to the other room. Dh did as he can sleep anywhere. It's been nice cause then one can cough away and know you aren't bothering the other one. Just about ready to get back together though. The proof in the pudding will be tonight. We are at DD's making sure that new grandson is growing ???? and we will be sharing sleeping space again. I keep forgetting about the Vicks on the feet tho. Need to try that sometime. 
I took my cough syrup bottle to school, but had no spoon so everytime I had a coughing fit I'd turn around and take a swig. I wonder what anyone peeking in would have thought! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you should see your doctor. Do you have thyroid problems? When the thyroid acts up it can cause heart flutter, sleep disruption & your body's thermostat to go haywire, maybe that's what's going on? Better to be checked out


Hmmm good thought Bonnie


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


Wow scary for you glad he's safe!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I’m glad you found Ringo close to home 

Maatje, hope both you & your DH get rid of the cough soon. I can’t imagine teaching grade one, my GD wears me out all on her own some days. I had hoped to do some baking with her but she was determined today was a crafting day, we made 10 penguin ornaments & then attempted to make slime but since I substituted some things it was a bit of a failure ????
I did finally finish the Moccasins for DN& put the finge on the cowl for my sister.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I need to take a recent photo then I will post it just for you... of Oscar. LOL


Lol!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you should see your doctor. Do you have thyroid problems? When the thyroid acts up it can cause heart flutter, sleep disruption & your body's thermostat to go haywire, maybe that's what's going on? Better to be checked out


Glad Ringo is home safely, Julie, and agree with Bonnie. Hoping you could see your primary physician and determining what is going on with your heart. It is a concern for you I am sure, and for me also. 
Still hoping for some snow. Supposed to be some here tomorrow according to the weather report. SLC got a bit, but it failed to come south around Point of the Mountain. 
Have the fahita meat in the Hot Pot and it is starting to smell really good. Hope it will taste as good as it smells. Of course it will not be authentic as our family gets sick from onions and peppers, so ours will just have cheese and sour cream on top. It is to be tomorrow's meal as it is my turn to cook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love mincemeat pies but I'm the only one here that does so won't be making them. I have a jar of mincemeat so need to figure out what to do with it that maybe others will eat! I plan to do some baking this week; have found some wonderful sounding paleo dessert recipes I want to try out. Our family get together is Christmas day at 2 and will only have fingerfoods/snacks since oldest DD is having a dinner at 6 with her family and fiance's children. I've pretty much decided to not even cook the turkey but then may change my mind. If I do cook it,
> it won't be until sometime later the week after Christmas. Hannah leaves for NYC on the 28th so just may do it as a send off dinner for her.
> She will return home on Jan. 2nd. Amaru, her boyfriend, is heading on up to his parents on the 18th. Next year, hopefully,
> his parents will have sold their home in NYC and be living down here. I took his mom out looking at neighborhoods when she was down last and she really liked the area where my oldest DD lives and wants to find something in that area.


We're doing finger foods for Christmas day also, as going to cousin's and they are packing up their house to move in the spring. Marla and I will do prime rib for New Years, yummo. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, so happy Ringo is back home safe! We had a dog who learned to open the front door...I know exactly the feeling you described. Hope you get some relief from the heat. 

Hope all those with coughs and other ills are soon back in the pink.

I got the walnut pralines, krispies treats, and spritz cookies made--half the batch of cookies sugar free! And he likes them! By the time I got done with all those, it was time to fix supper. So I ended up being in the kitchen all day. I was going to make the divinity too, but I'm too tired, so I'm sitting and knitting.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


Wow, you are so lucky he didn't venture far from home, or not that you are aware of. Ringo of course is one smart dog, he knows he's loved and well cared for by you so why would he want to go anywhere else..... ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kicking and swearing bet that was funny to see ????
> I managed to get out a couple of times but not far , and once ended up in hospital after i got into the laundry cupboard and was found eating laundry powder


Oh my!! I wonder what you're sleeping mind thought that the powder was. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Maatje- I am going to have to work out what is going on- my heart is playing up this morning.


That's not good, I sure hope it's not anything that needs worrying about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Now to make a list of ingredients I have on hand and those I need to get for baking this next week. I know I will have the two youngest grands (14 and 12) here all day Tuesday to bake with me and then perhaps the older two girls (18 and almost 17) later in the week to bake some. I want to make sure I've got everything on hand so I can focus on baking and knitting and sewing. I go Monday to have my finished crown inserted which is why I'm not starting the baking until Tuesday. I'm looking forward to the grands being here. TTYL


I need to do that, make a baking list. 
Wonderful that the grands will be over to bake with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


That's very scary, very glad he didn't go far, or at least came home quickly enough to not get lost, or picked up by animal control. I sure hope they get your fence back up soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So enjoyed seeing the photo of Bella. She is so beautiful!!!!

My goodness, every day I think I am good and then at night my throat gets so sore and wakes me up for the rest of the night. Hope tonight goes better. One good thing is I should be over the sick part by Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Done that too, as a youngster. Glad you did grow out of it!


Me too. My dad was ready to tie me down in bed as he was afraid what I would do to him, occasionally acting out my workday assisting in oral surgery. He said he already had false teeth and was afraid what I would do. :sm06: Think I outgrew it as DH has never said anything.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, you look absolutely gorgeous. Such a beautiful daughter too. 

Julie, so glad Ringo was found out front. Phew, but hope he doesn't get any splinters off any of those bones and only has fun.

Well, back to the couch to lie around waiting to get over this cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That must have been very scary for you Julie. Glad you and Ringo are both ok.


Thanks, Mary!
It was a nasty feeling when I saw the backdoor wide open- still have no idea how that could have happened.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you should see your doctor. Do you have thyroid problems? When the thyroid acts up it can cause heart flutter, sleep disruption & your body's thermostat to go haywire, maybe that's what's going on? Better to be checked out


Thyroid has passed all tests so far- I have just been putting it down to the prolonged heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Thanks for the great start, Sam. Kept turkey casserole recipe for leftovers after Christmas.
> 
> Thanks to the Summary ladies as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sherry, it was such a relief when I could see he was on the front doorstep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow scary for you glad he's safe!


Thanks, Maatje!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you found Ringo close to home
> 
> Maatje, hope both you & your DH get rid of the cough soon. I can't imagine teaching grade one, my GD wears me out all on her own some days. I had hoped to do some baking with her but she was determined today was a crafting day, we made 10 penguin ornaments & then attempted to make slime but since I substituted some things it was a bit of a failure ????
> I did finally finish the Moccasins for DN& put the finge on the cowl for my sister.


Thanks, Bonnie!
Had a few moments of panic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad Ringo is home safely, Julie, and agree with Bonnie. Hoping you could see your primary physician and determining what is going on with your heart. It is a concern for you I am sure, and for me also.
> Still hoping for some snow. Supposed to be some here tomorrow according to the weather report. SLC got a bit, but it failed to come south around Point of the Mountain.
> Have the fahita meat in the Hot Pot and it is starting to smell really good. Hope it will taste as good as it smells. Of course it will not be authentic as our family gets sick from onions and peppers, so ours will just have cheese and sour cream on top. It is to be tomorrow's meal as it is my turn to cook.


I am pretty sure the prolonged heat is the culprit. I do now have an invitation for Christmas Eve- I will go to Alastair's for the evening meal (I think). Have to wait to hear from Lisa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, so happy Ringo is back home safe! We had a dog who learned to open the front door...I know exactly the feeling you described. Hope you get some relief from the heat.
> 
> Hope all those with coughs and other ills are soon back in the pink.
> 
> I got the walnut pralines, krispies treats, and spritz cookies made--half the batch of cookies sugar free! And he likes them! By the time I got done with all those, it was time to fix supper. So I ended up being in the kitchen all day. I was going to make the divinity too, but I'm too tired, so I'm sitting and knitting.


Thanks Sorlenna! That must have been a real problem- he's too little to have manipulated the lock- still puzzled as to how it could have happened.
It is cloudy, but now just warm and muggy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wow, you are so lucky he didn't venture far from home, or not that you are aware of. Ringo of course is one smart dog, he knows he's loved and well cared for by you so why would he want to go anywhere else..... ????


Thank you , Lynnette! I am so lucky that he is so concerned to be good. I saw something on the Corgi Facebook page I belong to, that the going rate for Corgis in Australia is between $6,000 to $8,000, cuts out my hopes of another Corgi down the line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's not good, I sure hope it's not anything that needs worrying about.


Thanks Kaye Jo, so do I!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation linwoodknitter. we hope you had a good time and will join us again when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



linwoodknitter said:


> Ive made minced meat tarts then freeze them so my dad can eat them all winter since he is the only one that eats it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's very scary, very glad he didn't go far, or at least came home quickly enough to not get lost, or picked up by animal control. I sure hope they get your fence back up soon.


Thanks, they need to get the building finished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too. My dad was ready to tie me down in bed as he was afraid what I would do to him, occasionally acting out my workday assisting in oral surgery. He said he already had false teeth and was afraid what I would do. :sm06: Think I outgrew it as DH has never said anything.


Golly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would have been a scare julie - so glad he is home safe and sound. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you look absolutely gorgeous. Such a beautiful daughter too.
> 
> Julie, so glad Ringo was found out front. Phew, but hope he doesn't get any splinters off any of those bones and only has fun.
> 
> Well, back to the couch to lie around waiting to get over this cold.


That is why I don't like them doing it- I don't trust them not to put out chicken bones.
Hoping you recover quickly, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that would have been a scare julie - so glad he is home safe and sound. --- sam


Thanks Sam! You can imagine I am checking to make sure I can see him!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss mince pies (assuming they are the same as minced meat pies). I saw a British Bsking Show with Mary Berry and Paul making them. They added cut up apple and tangerine zest and fruit to the mince mixture. I swear I could smell them baking.


Mince Pies are sweet made with fruit mince. 
Meat pies are made with mince meat, usually beef.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you , Lynnette! I am so lucky that he is so concerned to be good. I saw something on the Corgi Facebook page I belong to, that the going rate for Corgis in Australia is between $6,000 to $8,000, cuts out my hopes of another Corgi down the line.


No way are you going to be able to find that sort of money. Hopefully you will have him for a long time still. At least he stayed put and didn't wander off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure the prolonged heat is the culprit. I do now have an invitation for Christmas Eve- I will go to Alastair's for the evening meal (I think). Have to wait to hear from Lisa.


That's great, that you have an invite to your brothers(maybe), not the heat/heart thing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, OM MY what a scare. So glad Ringo is fine.
Maatje, healing energy for you and your DH.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gwen, fabulous photos. You are looking great! Well done on the weight loss. I hope you are feeling better for the loss - less painful to move now I hope. Hannah is also looking great - that is one very attractive daughter you have there!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, I'm so tired that I'm shaking, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Gwen, fabulous photos. You are looking great! Well done on the weight loss. I hope you are feeling better for the loss - less painful to move now I hope. Hannah is also looking great - that is one very attractive daughter you have there!


Hi Denise. How are you and whereabouts are you? In Canada yet?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi Denise. How are you and whereabouts are you? In Canada yet?


Hi Margaret, not in Canada yet. Still working. Well, we have had no kids at school since last Tuesday but have had plenty of professional development sessions (not me but all other staff) and lots of tidying up type jobs, so have been fully occupied, still working, just not teaching. Tomorrow is officially the last day - liturgical service first, followed by staff farewells and lunch. Then I can start organising for Canada. Crazy to be digging out thermals and ski gear in heat wave temperatures - high 30's - 40's expected in the coming week. We fly out next Saturday - can't come soon enough!

I'm feeling good, apart from feeling very tired. Fortunately not too much back and leg pain. Hope you and all the family are well. Wishing you a very Happy Christmas,
Denise


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I successfully slept most of the day away today. I slept 11 hours last night and got up to eat and take my medication. After about an hour I started feeling poorly so I went back to sleep for another 4 hours. I feel better now. I'm just glad that I didn't get sick.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, I'm so tired that I'm shaking, see you all tomorrow.


I know that feeling. Rest up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


So glad all was OK. You must have had quite a shock.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Maatje- I am going to have to work out what is going on- my heart is playing up this morning.


The heat and humidity can't help. Does it affect your blood pressure? Hope you are feeling a lot more comfortable by now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> I hope that you and Miss Tiff have a long and happy life together! :sm24:


Purrrrrr, purrrrr, purrr, Zzzzzzzz....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, enjoy Cañada trip.
Mary, hope you feel better you must nave needed the sleep.
KayeJo, pleasant dreams.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hi Margaret, not in Canada yet. Still working. Well, we have had no kids at school since last Tuesday but have had plenty of professional development sessions (not me but all other staff) and lots of tidying up type jobs, so have been fully occupied, still working, just not teaching. Tomorrow is officially the last day - liturgical service first, followed by staff farewells and lunch. Then I can start organising for Canada. Crazy to be digging out thermals and ski gear in heat wave temperatures - high 30's - 40's expected in the coming week. We fly out next Saturday - can't come soon enough!
> 
> I'm feeling good, apart from feeling very tired. Fortunately not too much back and leg pain. Hope you and all the family are well. Wishing you a very Happy Christmas,
> Denise


You certainly will deserve that wonderful holiday in Canada!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami- I knew someone here had bad reactions to it.
> Sad time of year to lose anyone in the family.


Yes, it was me. And maybe someone else. I don't remember for sure. We are finding out that DS also has the same issue with it.

Sad any time, but especially now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi Margaret, not in Canada yet. Still working. Well, we have had no kids at school since last Tuesday but have had plenty of professional development sessions (not me but all other staff) and lots of tidying up type jobs, so have been fully occupied, still working, just not teaching. Tomorrow is officially the last day - liturgical service first, followed by staff farewells and lunch. Then I can start organising for Canada. Crazy to be digging out thermals and ski gear in heat wave temperatures - high 30's - 40's expected in the coming week. We fly out next Saturday - can't come soon enough!
> 
> I'm feeling good, apart from feeling very tired. Fortunately not too much back and leg pain. Hope you and all the family are well. Wishing you a very Happy Christmas,
> Denise


Hope you have nice weather while you're in Canada, the last couple of weeks have been very warm.
It's great your back & leg are doing better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I successfully slept most of the day away today. I slept 11 hours last night and got up to eat and take my medication. After about an hour I started feeling poorly so I went back to sleep for another 4 hours. I feel better now. I'm just glad that I didn't get sick.


It's not surprising you needed a big sleep with the hours you keep, hope you are back to normal tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No way are you going to be able to find that sort of money. Hopefully you will have him for a long time still. At least he stayed put and didn't wander off.


He is rising 7 so could easily be half way through his life span. Yes, thank goodness he stayed near the house (I think).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, that you have an invite to your brothers(maybe), not the heat/heart thing.


Lisa is kindly coming early to help me clip Ringo's nails- be good to get that task accomplished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, OM MY what a scare. So glad Ringo is fine.
> Maatje, healing energy for you and your DH.


It was a very nasty feeling until I located him, Joy! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> So glad all was OK. You must have had quite a shock.


It sure was! Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> The heat and humidity can't help. Does it affect your blood pressure? Hope you are feeling a lot more comfortable by now.


I am sure they don't help- I am having consciously to drink to keep my fluids up. Trying to keep awake a little longer, to take the night pills at a sensible time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Just caught up with this week's start-up. Thanks, Sam and summary divas. You're great!!
> 
> Don and I are off to his company Christmas party shortly. Will check in later or tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a wonderful time at the company Christmas party Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


Oh my that must have been a shock thank goodness he is home safe ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> My husbands been in the spare room for the last week. Both of us have been coughing at night. So one of us had to volunteer to go to the other room. Dh did as he can sleep anywhere. It's been nice cause then one can cough away and know you aren't bothering the other one. Just about ready to get back together though. The proof in the pudding will be tonight. We are at DD's making sure that new grandson is growing ???? and we will be sharing sleeping space again. I keep forgetting about the Vicks on the feet tho. Need to try that sometime.
> I took my cough syrup bottle to school, but had no spoon so everytime I had a coughing fit I'd turn around and take a swig. I wonder what anyone peeking in would have thought! ????


Thats funny Lol , I envy you being with the young ones , i was a nursery teacher and really miss it , especially this time of year


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my that must have been a shock thank goodness he is home safe ,


It was, Sonja! I am a bit edgy with him at the moment, in case he does take off!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was, Sonja! I am a bit edgy with him at the moment, in case he does take off!


I was going to say the fright might have learned him a lesson but if he was only on the front garden he wouldnt have been frightened 
I remember Mishka getting loose from my son while out on a walk , she took off for the streams which she loved to run through , poor son was worried sick as no amount of calling brought her back , both sons went looking for her , she came home herself and you could see she had been frightened


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Cathy hope you had a lovely day as i think you would have already celebrated ????????????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


Glad he hadn't gone far and no harm done. What a relief.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Sorry the heat is making you feel off. Yes, we both have to sit it out! It's cold and gray here. They keep promising the sun will come out but so far no sign of it. My first grade keeps track of the weather. Yesterday the one in charge of changing the calendar asked if she could put the winter sun card under the cloudy card as she was thinking there must be a sun somewhere up there! They came in from recess totally stoked as it had hailed/ sleeted a tiny bit. What with the Christmas program the previous evening, the possibility of snow ( which didn't materialize) and their class party in the afternoon, they were all beside themselves with excitement as well as sugary treats! Phew, teaching first grade is not for the faint of heart.... I'm glad Im only a sub. Hate to admit it, but I'm getting too old for this!


LOL. I can imagine it would be exhausting. I am tired after only having my 3 year old GD for a day. LOL :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just realized I posted on last week's, so copying over to here.
> 
> I've been in to visit with Miss Tiff. She actually licked my hand and I've found her favorite scritch spot...she even leaned into it. She peeked out when she smelled the wet food. I left her to it. Not bad for only 36 hours or so. It's just a matter of time until my nefarious plot to love her dearly and give her a fabulous life comes together. Hahaha. Merlin even played with a toy this morning! It really is a miracle.
> 
> I'm getting started on some goodies today and need to do some cleaning, too.


Good to hear that Miss Tiff is starting to settle in a bit. Well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi Margaret, not in Canada yet. Still working. Well, we have had no kids at school since last Tuesday but have had plenty of professional development sessions (not me but all other staff) and lots of tidying up type jobs, so have been fully occupied, still working, just not teaching. Tomorrow is officially the last day - liturgical service first, followed by staff farewells and lunch. Then I can start organising for Canada. Crazy to be digging out thermals and ski gear in heat wave temperatures - high 30's - 40's expected in the coming week. We fly out next Saturday - can't come soon enough!
> 
> I'm feeling good, apart from feeling very tired. Fortunately not too much back and leg pain. Hope you and all the family are well. Wishing you a very Happy Christmas,
> Denise


Good to hear. You have been having some really hot weather in recent years that's for sure. 
If you get offered another contract are you going to take it?
My sister has just retired from teaching and says she won't go back. Changes coming again and she is sick of changes coming, learning them and then going back again. Her head is pushing for no writing right from junior primary saying that it is not needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I successfully slept most of the day away today. I slept 11 hours last night and got up to eat and take my medication. After about an hour I started feeling poorly so I went back to sleep for another 4 hours. I feel better now. I'm just glad that I didn't get sick.


That's a huge amount of sleep for someone well. Sounds like you have been doing too much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure they don't help- I am having consciously to drink to keep my fluids up. Trying to keep awake a little longer, to take the night pills at a sensible time.


And I am fighting sleep too. Then in a while when I can go I guess I will have woken up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


That is a real scare. I do hope that you and Ringo are none the worse for his experience.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Cathy. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you , Lynnette! I am so lucky that he is so concerned to be good. I saw something on the Corgi Facebook page I belong to, that the going rate for Corgis in Australia is between $6,000 to $8,000, cuts out my hopes of another Corgi down the line.


Crowd funding?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Kicking and swearing bet that was funny to see ????
> I managed to get out a couple of times but not far , and once ended up in hospital after i got into the laundry cupboard and was found eating laundry powder


 :sm06: Good heavens!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear. You have been having some really hot weather in recent years that's for sure.
> If you get offered another contract are you going to take it?
> My sister has just retired from teaching and says she won't go back. Changes coming again and she is sick of changes coming, learning them and then going back again. Her head is pushing for no writing right from junior primary saying that it is not needed.


Heat already this summer has been unbelievable, with more 40+ days in the coming week. I do hate this extreme heat, and so does our garden! Many plants were badly burnt in last week's scorchers. I'll have to hang out in shopping centres for a few days as our air con is still not fixed (a very major source of aggro in this household as you can imagine!) so that means fighting Christmas shoppers for parking spots. Not my idea of fun, but at least I have got some good books to read.

No more full time work for me. The school was very keen for me to continue the job full time next year, but that is out of the question. I have said I will do casual teaching for them but no blocks, just days here and there. Having said that, I have just received information about teacher accreditation. What with the fees you have to pay for the privilege of maintaining your accreditation and all the professional development that is required, I am thinking I could not be bothered with any of it, so my second career as a casual teacher may be very short lived!

What, no writing in primary school? Bit short sighted! I don't think any state education department is ready to abandon hand written exams yet in favour of everything online. I think that is still some time in the future. But it will come at some stage.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> That must have been very scary for you Julie. Glad you and Ringo are both ok.


 :sm06: Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thyroid has passed all tests so far- I have just been putting it down to the prolonged heat.


Dont forget to drink plenty extra water. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you , Lynnette! I am so lucky that he is so concerned to be good. I saw something on the Corgi Facebook page I belong to, that the going rate for Corgis in Australia is between $6,000 to $8,000, cuts out my hopes of another Corgi down the line.


Good heavens, that is a crazy amount of money!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hi Margaret, not in Canada yet. Still working. Well, we have had no kids at school since last Tuesday but have had plenty of professional development sessions (not me but all other staff) and lots of tidying up type jobs, so have been fully occupied, still working, just not teaching. Tomorrow is officially the last day - liturgical service first, followed by staff farewells and lunch. Then I can start organising for Canada. Crazy to be digging out thermals and ski gear in heat wave temperatures - high 30's - 40's expected in the coming week. We fly out next Saturday - can't come soon enough!
> 
> I'm feeling good, apart from feeling very tired. Fortunately not too much back and leg pain. Hope you and all the family are well. Wishing you a very Happy Christmas,
> Denise


Have a wonderful trip, boy what a difference in temperatures you will have! There have been a few extreme temps already, 40's is just too hot!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Heat already this summer has been unbelievable, with more 40+ days in the coming week. I do hate this extreme heat, and so does our garden! Many plants were badly burnt in last week's scorchers. I'll have to hang out in shopping centres for a few days as our air con is still not fixed (a very major source of aggro in this household as you can imagine!) so that means fighting Christmas shoppers for parking spots. Not my idea of fun, but at least I have got some good books to read.
> 
> No more full time work for me. The school was very keen for me to continue the job full time next year, but that is out of the question. I have said I will do casual teaching for them but no blocks, just days here and there. Having said that, I have just received information about teacher accreditation. What with the fees you have to pay for the privilege of maintaining your accreditation and all the professional development that is required, I am thinking I could not be bothered with any of it, so my second career as a casual teacher may be very short lived!
> 
> What, no writing in primary school? Bit short sighted! I don't think any state education department is ready to abandon hand written exams yet in favour of everything online. I think that is still some time in the future. But it will come at some stage.


So why isn't it fixed. At lest we do now have air conditioning. And not quite made 40 yet. You didn't use to get these high temperatures did you.
And a kitchen bench with sink and dishwasher as of a couple of days agoBut no drawers shelves etc in the cupboards so not sure how useful the benches etc will be just yet. But I'm at my brothers currently (here in Adelaide) so will decide when I get home. But with extra cooking for Christmas sure I will use the dishwasher. But having to carry everything through part of the house may make it too much hassle. But then I do hate washing up.
Sounds a good reason to stop working altogether for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Cathy hope you had a lovely day as i think you would have already celebrated ????????????????


Thankyou. I had a great day, with the kids and GD's. It was about 23c so just lovely. DS cooked on bbq and bought a lemon meringue cheesecake from The Cheesecake Shop....yummo. Lovely presents from my children and good fun. Will post some photos shortly, I know you have seen some on FB also. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy birthday Cathy. Hope you had a good day.


Thanks Margaret, it was a lovely day. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar)


Thanks Kate, I love the card. Not quite belated in my time yet... 10.50pm and hour to go. LOL :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Cathy. I hope you have/having a wonderful day????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday, Cathy. I hope you have/having a wonderful day????????????


Thankyou, it was a fun day. Am off to bed shortly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Saw the photo on FB; lovely lady and plant looks great. Happy Birthday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saw the photo on FB; lovely lady and plant looks great. Happy Birthday.


Thankyou. :sm11:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Cathy????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar)


Happy Birthday from me too Cathy. Hope you've had a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's a good idea! I may need to do that when the grands are here this coming week. Thanks for the suggestion Linwoodknitter!


linwoodknitter said:


> Ive made minced meat tarts then freeze them so my dad can eat them all winter since he is the only one that eats it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my Julie! I can only imagine the fright that gave you. So good that Ringo loves you so much and is well heeled and came in when called. I wouldn't even want to imagine how horrible that could have turned out.


Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, another night of not much sleep, DH coughed something terrible again. Unlike Julie, humidity is at the other extreme here, I'm going to get the humidifier running in hopes that will help.
> We are getting snow this morning & now that everything is slick with ice, we are to get back to more normal temperatures by Tuesday


Hope the humidifier helps, the coughs are soon gone, and you can get some sleep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Shouldn't be anxiety- no more than normal at any rate! I am finding the heat hard this year if that could have anything to do with it. I will try one tablet tonight, and if the problem persists cut it in half next time- and probably that will be the end of the experiment.


The heat would make it difficult to sleep, but I don't know that it would cause the nightmares. Hope you don't have anymore.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Maatje- I am going to have to work out what is going on- my heart is playing up this morning.


That's not good. Do you need to go get it checked?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> Ive made minced meat tarts then freeze them so my dad can eat them all winter since he is the only one that eats it


Hello Lael! Nice to see you. Hope mom and dad are doing well. The cross stitch Santa is sitting on my mantle! I love him! You did a fabulous job on him. Thank you so much, again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cathy! Hope you have a fantastic day and year! Sorry I missed it on the actual day; wasn't on much yesterday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hope you can attend family get together.
> Sorlenna, belated birthday ???? wishes for Bub.
> KayeJo, glad you could support Uluru cousin. As most of us know that is a wrenching decision.


Unfortunately, I didn't go. My brother called to say that his wife had been sick for the last 3 days so wasn't going anywhere. I'm not a fan of driving at night so that meant I wasn't going either. I had just put a ham in the oven to take too. I guess I'll just share it with brother and SIL.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love the pic of Candy, so cute.
> Joy, glad you are coming along on the Pi Shawl
> Joy, hope the weather inversion is soon gone. I'd send you some of my snow if I could.
> Evelyn, so glad your sister is improving. Enjoy your time with DD, even if she does have lots more energy than you do.
> ...


That is sad news about your DH's boss's wife. I have taken melatonin and it hasn't had an effect on me other than to help me sleep. I don't take it every night though. I was awake at 4 a.m., read for a while and then dropped back to sleep around 6. Finally got out of bed at 8.30.

I hope your dinner tonight is very enjoyable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I successfully slept most of the day away today. I slept 11 hours last night and got up to eat and take my medication. After about an hour I started feeling poorly so I went back to sleep for another 4 hours. I feel better now. I'm just glad that I didn't get sick.


I'm sure you needed it and glad you feel better!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Purrrrrr, purrrrr, purrr, Zzzzzzzz....


 :sm04: Our visit this morning involved pats and scratches and purrs. She wouldn't come out to eat in front of me but I am not discouraged.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear. You have been having some really hot weather in recent years that's for sure.
> If you get offered another contract are you going to take it?
> My sister has just retired from teaching and says she won't go back. Changes coming again and she is sick of changes coming, learning them and then going back again. Her head is pushing for no writing right from junior primary saying that it is not needed.


No writing at younger ages makes life harder as they grow up and makes my job harder. But I won't get started on that...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo just gave me a near heart attack- I had been resting, and got up to discover the back door was wide open- no idea how that happened, as I am so careful to lock the doors. I called and called but no response at the back, so I want to check the front door, and could see his silhouette through the glass- he was eating something- one of the neighbours has a bad habit of putting out bones which attracts the stray cats. (possibly it was one of those), but he was welcomed home with great relief- he had been there for some time, because he was very hot, and made straight for his water pot- but thank God he had not gone far, or if he did, at least he came home again.


I'm glad Ringo didn't go far but eating some unknown thing can be a worry. I always worry when I see Candy pick something up at the park.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No writing at younger ages makes life harder as they grow up and makes my job harder. But I won't get started on that...


I just heard about a new school in Silicon Valley that is teaching pencil and paper writing. I am so sorry cursive writing is not being taught in many schools. Does no one remember written signatures needed on deeds and other legal documents? Rant, rant!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My husbands been in the spare room for the last week. Both of us have been coughing at night. So one of us had to volunteer to go to the other room. Dh did as he can sleep anywhere. It's been nice cause then one can cough away and know you aren't bothering the other one. Just about ready to get back together though. The proof in the pudding will be tonight. We are at DD's making sure that new grandson is growing ???? and we will be sharing sleeping space again. I keep forgetting about the Vicks on the feet tho. Need to try that sometime.
> I took my cough syrup bottle to school, but had no spoon so everytime I had a coughing fit I'd turn around and take a swig. I wonder what anyone peeking in would have thought! ????


I hope you and your DH get over the coughing soon. That can be so miserable. My sister-in-law has it now so I won't be visiting there for a few days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just caught up with this week's start-up. Thanks, Sam and summary divas. You're great!!
> 
> Don and I are off to his company Christmas party shortly. Will check in later or tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoyed the party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy! it is another very hot day, but there is a bit of cloud bringing a little cool, and maybe even a shower or two. The best I can do a lot of it is just rest. Fan walked over earlier with some roses and Gardenias, and picked up her gift from the swap we had at Seniors.
> Hope you are having a good nap!


That was nice of Fan to bring you some flowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad Ringo is home safely, Julie, and agree with Bonnie. Hoping you could see your primary physician and determining what is going on with your heart. It is a concern for you I am sure, and for me also.
> Still hoping for some snow. Supposed to be some here tomorrow according to the weather report. SLC got a bit, but it failed to come south around Point of the Mountain.
> Have the fahita meat in the Hot Pot and it is starting to smell really good. Hope it will taste as good as it smells. Of course it will not be authentic as our family gets sick from onions and peppers, so ours will just have cheese and sour cream on top. It is to be tomorrow's meal as it is my turn to cook.


How did the meal turn out? The Hot Pot seems to be the in thing right now. There was an article in our paper about it. Maybe I should look into it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thyroid has passed all tests so far- I have just been putting it down to the prolonged heat.


How are you feeling today?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you , Lynnette! I am so lucky that he is so concerned to be good. I saw something on the Corgi Facebook page I belong to, that the going rate for Corgis in Australia is between $6,000 to $8,000, cuts out my hopes of another Corgi down the line.


That is amazing. I had no idea. Are they considered a rare breed in Australia?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I successfully slept most of the day away today. I slept 11 hours last night and got up to eat and take my medication. After about an hour I started feeling poorly so I went back to sleep for another 4 hours. I feel better now. I'm just glad that I didn't get sick.


The sleep must have been what you needed. Glad you are feeling a little better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear. You have been having some really hot weather in recent years that's for sure.
> If you get offered another contract are you going to take it?
> My sister has just retired from teaching and says she won't go back. Changes coming again and she is sick of changes coming, learning them and then going back again. Her head is pushing for no writing right from junior primary saying that it is not needed.


What about when signatures are needed? How would they sign legal documents, or how would they read something that has been written?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> How did the meal turn out? The Hot Pot seems to be the in thing right now. There was an article in our paper about it. Maybe I should look into it.


Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, sorry you missed your family gathering, hope your SIL is better soon & you don’t catch it.

Nicho, I can well imagine getting cross having no A/C in such temperatures, it would be like having no heat here in winter, a necessity 

I think it’s crazy not to teach kids how to write, not everything is done on computer 

Another grey morning, still not cold, but it will be back to reality later in the week. We are to get a little snow today, it think that might be a good thing as maybe it will stick to the ice & things won’t be so slick. DH used the tractor & bucket to scrape a wide path from the steps to where we park when we had company the other night & it was better for that night but we got sleet after & now you can hardly stand up out there. There a bit of a slope where we park & I could hardly keep upright while unloading the car after my trip to Lloydminster 
Well, better get moving & do some cookies with GD


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Cathy! (Sugarsugar)


And from me too. I missed your birthday yesterday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


You don't need to share any with me; we certainly have had enough. That is a beautiful photo of the mountains.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> And from me too. I missed your birthday yesterday.


And me.


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

We'll let you have some of 9" of snow we have gotten here in WI since Monday night. Seems like it snowed all week long! An inch here, there, then finally we got 5" on Wednesday and I could fire up the snow blower and get it out of the driveway. Looks like more on the way this next week and they say it could hamper people from visiting relatives for Christmas. Glad we are staying home this Christmas. The kids are going to go skiing, have reservations at a condo in CO and that is just fine with us! haha! I don't say much, as a rule, but Best of the Holiday season to you and everyone here on KP!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you , Lynnette! I am so lucky that he is so concerned to be good. I saw something on the Corgi Facebook page I belong to, that the going rate for Corgis in Australia is between $6,000 to $8,000, cuts out my hopes of another Corgi down the line.


Julie, when I read this last night I was dumbfounded. Actually couldn't think of what to say and honestly still can't.
Know we all love our pets and most are treated like royalty. Some people could buy an auto for that amount of money.

When I had to put our dearest "Strolch" (cat) to sleep I knew that he was to be my last as I cannot afford the costs, would get to a point where who would be fed, me or ????
Had thought of adopting one from a shelter but they have expenses and charge nearly $200 for a cat or kitten, that was the end of that thought. Besides being alone I am now able to take off whenever and wherever when it suits me. I do miss the company though.

Hope you are also feeling better and that the humidity disappears. Had -21 cel early this morning so a little cold, no plans to venture out as I have 3 or 4 loads of laundry to finish.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


That looks chilly!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie, when I read this last night I was dumbfounded. Actually couldn't think of what to say and honestly still can't.
> Know we all love our pets and most are treated like royalty. Some people could buy an auto for that amount of money.
> 
> When I had to put our dearest "Strolch" (cat) to sleep I knew that he was to be my last as I cannot afford the costs, would get to a point where who would be fed, me or ????
> ...


It was only $20 for adopting Miss Tiff. You'd think as many animals need homes that it would be more reasonable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful snow. I'm sure y'all needed the moisture as much as we do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


Beautiful picture Joyce . You have a beautiful view from your front step , hopefully you have a lovely seat so you can enjoy it


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely photo Joyce you live in a very pretty area.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> It was only $20 for adopting Miss Tiff. You'd think as many animals need homes that it would be more reasonable.


I would've thought so too but they explained they needed to make sure they were healthy, most needed injections and of course food whilst in there. They have rent and all other overhead costs which add up, etc., etc. Most of those helping the animals are volunteers to keep costs as low as possible.

At one time they were free to good homes but times have changed that's for sure. Besides being a logical person, in my age it wouldn't be kind to adopt then the poor thing would probably have to be put down as most don't want an aging animal. 
Bad enough when I read many seniors are finding it very difficult to afford rent, food and medication, so much for governments helping our seniors. In BC (British Columbia, Canada) I was reading rents have increased 45% and pensions only by 9%, makes me feel so sad for these folk. It's probably the same situation in other provinces as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, sorry you missed your family gathering, hope your SIL is better soon & you don't catch it.
> 
> Nicho, I can well imagine getting cross having no A/C in such temperatures, it would be like having no heat here in winter, a necessity
> 
> ...


Oh my, stay safe. So dangerous when it is icy and sleeting with falls or in the car with not being able to steer or stop.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I would've thought so too but they explained they needed to make sure they were healthy, most needed injections and of course food whilst in there. They have rent and all other overhead costs which add up, etc., etc. Most of those helping the animals are volunteers to keep costs as low as possible.
> 
> At one time they were free to good homes but times have changed that's for sure. Besides being a logical person, in my age it wouldn't be kind to adopt then the poor thing would probably have to be put down as most don't want an aging animal.
> Bad enough when I read many seniors are finding it very difficult to afford rent, food and medication, so much for governments helping our seniors. In BC (British Columbia, Canada) I was reading rents have increased 45% and pensions only by 9%, makes me feel so sad for these folk. It's probably the same situation in other provinces as well.


So sad about that high rent increase. I learned that in the past the property taxes in the FingerLakes were increased so high as people from NYC were coming in and buying for building mansions, that people who had inherited property had to give it up as they couldn't afford the taxes. They homes were gifted to their ancestors by a winery that they had worked at but sadly, lost through taxes. Very sad when things like this happen with high rents and taxes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

SugarSugar, Happy Birthday although belated, it is flying across the ocean to you and hope it was a very special day for you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It was only $20 for adopting Miss Tiff. You'd think as many animals need homes that it would be more reasonable.


That's great. Costs way more here but so glad it was more reasonable for you!!! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Cathy! Hope you have a fantastic day and year! Sorry I missed it on the actual day; wasn't on much yesterday.


Happy Birthday Cathy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting about nightmares and melatonin. I was having awful nightmares and little sis mentioned to me about melatonin and nightmares. Stopped taking it and so far dreams are much better. Phew. Was getting to the point where I didn't want to sleep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is sad news about your DH's boss's wife. I have taken melatonin and it hasn't had an effect on me other than to help me sleep. I don't take it every night though. I was awake at 4 a.m., read for a while and then dropped back to sleep around 6. Finally got out of bed at 8.30.
> 
> I hope your dinner tonight is very enjoyable.


The kids are with in 15 miles of us, 20 minutes with traffic. We will enjoy the meal and Arriana's excitement. The boys are getting a fleece blanket and $. One will get cookbooks. He loves to cook. They all like to curl up with a blanket.

Would you believe, Chris and DH will actually get their quilts! They weren't supposed to be ready until Thursday! DD got the call yesterday to come get them! I will post pics later!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, Happy belated birthday. It sounds as if you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> No writing at younger ages makes life harder as they grow up and makes my job harder. But I won't get started on that...


Oh dear. Darowil, that is a revelation and not a good one and Sorlenna, I can sure see why. So what do we do when the computers are down. DH says writing skills are going down every year from the students he gets in college. Occasionally he gets someone with very good skills, but very seldom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sure you needed it and glad you feel better!


I missed that post. Glad you are feeling better, Mary. You needed the rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm04: Our visit this morning involved pats and scratches and purrs. She wouldn't come out to eat in front of me but I am not discouraged.


Yay! It won't be long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, sorry you couldn’t make family get together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad Ringo didn't go far but eating some unknown thing can be a worry. I always worry when I see Candy pick something up at the park.


Oh no! I'm glad he is safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I just heard about a new school in Silicon Valley that is teaching pencil and paper writing. I am so sorry cursive writing is not being taught in many schools. Does no one remember written signatures needed on deeds and other legal documents? Rant, rant!!!!!


Keep ranting! I'll join you. Look at the history lost if they can't read it! If you aren't taught to write it, you can't read it. ....... Or maybe that's what the powers that be want.......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


Beautiful! Hope the air quality has improved.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Progress on the drawing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Shouldn't be anxiety- no more than normal at any rate! I am finding the heat hard this year if that could have anything to do with it. I will try one tablet tonight, and if the problem persists cut it in half next time- and probably that will be the end of the experiment.


Did you get a free standing fan? You could try hanging a damp sheet in front of it to cool the air.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just caught up with this week's start-up. Thanks, Sam and summary divas. You're great!!
> 
> Don and I are off to his company Christmas party shortly. Will check in later or tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


Have fun!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did you get a free standing fan? You could try hanging a damp sheet in front of it to cool the air.


Tami, my mom did that and it works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you , Lynnette! I am so lucky that he is so concerned to be good. I saw something on the Corgi Facebook page I belong to, that the going rate for Corgis in Australia is between $6,000 to $8,000, cuts out my hopes of another Corgi down the line.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Gwen, fabulous photos. You are looking great! Well done on the weight loss. I hope you are feeling better for the loss - less painful to move now I hope. Hannah is also looking great - that is one very attractive daughter you have there!


Hello Denise! Good to see you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, I'm so tired that I'm shaking, see you all tomorrow.


Hope you had a good sleep!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Wonderful! Mary, sounds like you really needed a good sleep. Glad you got it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, my mom did that and it works.


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Matthew, great progress on your drawing. Looks very real. 
Oh Julie, had no idea that Corgis were so expensive. I am hoping for a very long life for Ringo. I would expect that shelters have few to none up for adoption. Here the going rate to adopt is $80 for a cat and 120 for a dog. My Penny cost me $1.00 as that was all the prior owner would take. He was just happy to find someone who would care for his beloved dog. She is just like Molly in that she went out and was trying to eat the snow on the steps. She has now discovered it is not very tasty. It is clearing up just in time for me go go to church. Predicted more snow tomorrow, and I am hoping that is real even though I have my rheumatologist appointment in the morning. Am off the rest of the day to finish the last dozen flies for the Christmas box. Sis took all the rest and I will take these over as soon as they are finished. Sis does the setup of the little boxes for me as I have no real sense of what is good with what nor how they best look boxed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Excellent work, Matthew.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I would've thought so too but they explained they needed to make sure they were healthy, most needed injections and of course food whilst in there. They have rent and all other overhead costs which add up, etc., etc. Most of those helping the animals are volunteers to keep costs as low as possible.
> 
> At one time they were free to good homes but times have changed that's for sure. Besides being a logical person, in my age it wouldn't be kind to adopt then the poor thing would probably have to be put down as most don't want an aging animal.
> Bad enough when I read many seniors are finding it very difficult to afford rent, food and medication, so much for governments helping our seniors. In BC (British Columbia, Canada) I was reading rents have increased 45% and pensions only by 9%, makes me feel so sad for these folk. It's probably the same situation in other provinces as well.


There lots on the news about high housing prices in BC due to Asians buying houses & leaving them vacant, they have now put a big tax on these uninhabited houses. Almost no one can afford to buy houses near Vancouver. I'm so glad it isn't so bad here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sad about that high rent increase. I learned that in the past the property taxes in the FingerLakes were increased so high as people from NYC were coming in and buying for building mansions, that people who had inherited property had to give it up as they couldn't afford the taxes. They homes were gifted to their ancestors by a winery that they had worked at but sadly, lost through taxes. Very sad when things like this happen with high rents and taxes.


So sad when the rich move in & make it unaffordable for the average people, seems there will soon be no middle class


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce, lovely view from your house

Mary, what a great drawing

The GKs have just left, off to a hockey game & then to decorate the cabin where they are having Christmas with DILs family.
DH has gone fishing so I need to rise up & do some wrapping & baking


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to say the fright might have learned him a lesson but if he was only on the front garden he wouldnt have been frightened
> I remember Mishka getting loose from my son while out on a walk , she took off for the streams which she loved to run through , poor son was worried sick as no amount of calling brought her back , both sons went looking for her , she came home herself and you could see she had been frightened


I suspect so! Mishka's adventure took her very much further I am sure- I can understand your sons being worried!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I successfully slept most of the day away today. I slept 11 hours last night and got up to eat and take my medication. After about an hour I started feeling poorly so I went back to sleep for another 4 hours. I feel better now. I'm just glad that I didn't get sick.


Your body definitely needed the rest, and even better that you didn't get sick and are feeling fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Cathy hope you had a lovely day as i think you would have already celebrated ????????????????


I was late getting to the Digest, Cathy is in 'tomorrow' but happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad he hadn't gone far and no harm done. What a relief.


Thank you, Angela!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I am fighting sleep too. Then in a while when I can go I guess I will have woken up.


I wonder if you did sleep?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a real scare. I do hope that you and Ringo are none the worse for his experience.


Thanks Norma!
I am a little on edge when he is outside- but so far no further problems, and the door has stayed closed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Crowd funding?


Scarcity value, but it leads to puppy farming, which is a real menace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Dont forget to drink plenty extra water. Hope you are feeling better today.


I am attempting to keep the fluids up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens, that is a crazy amount of money!


It sure is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my Julie! I can only imagine the fright that gave you. So good that Ringo loves you so much and is well heeled and came in when called. I wouldn't even want to imagine how horrible that could have turned out.


You can imagine how scared I was till I spotted him at the front door.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The heat would make it difficult to sleep, but I don't know that it would cause the nightmares. Hope you don't have anymore.


So far ok, I cut the pill in half last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's not good. Do you need to go get it checked?


The AF is well documented, has been the case for quite a number of years- things are ok today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad Ringo didn't go far but eating some unknown thing can be a worry. I always worry when I see Candy pick something up at the park.


As do I- it is a major reason I don't take him up the drive, because he is like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was nice of Fan to bring you some flowers.


It was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How are you feeling today?


Pretty good, thanks Liz.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is amazing. I had no idea. Are they considered a rare breed in Australia?


Sadly yes- they are on several lists as endangered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


Thanks Joyce! Forecast rain today- very cloudy possible thunder later. Still warm and muggy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie, when I read this last night I was dumbfounded. Actually couldn't think of what to say and honestly still can't.
> Know we all love our pets and most are treated like royalty. Some people could buy an auto for that amount of money.
> 
> When I had to put our dearest "Strolch" (cat) to sleep I knew that he was to be my last as I cannot afford the costs, would get to a point where who would be fed, me or ????
> ...


It is pretty staggering- and very bad for the breed.
There's always pro's and con's!
That was cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did you get a free standing fan? You could try hanging a damp sheet in front of it to cool the air.


Yes- I would have a problem supporting the towel.(Sheet)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Just darling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Matthew, great progress on your drawing. Looks very real.
> Oh Julie, had no idea that Corgis were so expensive. I am hoping for a very long life for Ringo. I would expect that shelters have few to none up for adoption. Here the going rate to adopt is $80 for a cat and 120 for a dog. My Penny cost me $1.00 as that was all the prior owner would take. He was just happy to find someone who would care for his beloved dog. She is just like Molly in that she went out and was trying to eat the snow on the steps. She has now discovered it is not very tasty. It is clearing up just in time for me go go to church. Predicted more snow tomorrow, and I am hoping that is real even though I have my rheumatologist appointment in the morning. Am off the rest of the day to finish the last dozen flies for the Christmas box. Sis took all the rest and I will take these over as soon as they are finished. Sis does the setup of the little boxes for me as I have no real sense of what is good with what nor how they best look boxed.


Ringo cost me $900- but his breeder had looked after him while I was in Scotland. 
Glad you have nearly finished the fly tying!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Oh what a sweetheart and so life like. Brilliant Mathew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY!!!!!! 
I think I somehow missed that yesterday, but this way the celebrations is prolonged a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa is kindly coming early to help me clip Ringo's nails- be good to get that task accomplished!


 :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There lots on the news about high housing prices in BC due to Asians buying houses & leaving them vacant, they have now put a big tax on these uninhabited houses. Almost no one can afford to buy houses near Vancouver. I'm so glad it isn't so bad here.


Seems senseless that they buy and then leave them vacant, wonder if they maintain the outside and inside of these properties, sure wouldn't like to live next door to an empty house.

It's just as bad in Toronto as well, way out of my affordability ???? the area where my DD lives the houses sell for $4 to $8 million. Absolutely crazy even though it's a truly beautiful area.
????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


That looks beautiful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


That is looking really good. Does the pup belong to someone Matthew knows?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


Such beautiful scenery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

annieb5191 said:


> We'll let you have some of 9" of snow we have gotten here in WI since Monday night. Seems like it snowed all week long! An inch here, there, then finally we got 5" on Wednesday and I could fire up the snow blower and get it out of the driveway. Looks like more on the way this next week and they say it could hamper people from visiting relatives for Christmas. Glad we are staying home this Christmas. The kids are going to go skiing, have reservations at a condo in CO and that is just fine with us! haha! I don't say much, as a rule, but Best of the Holiday season to you and everyone here on KP!


Merry Christmas too you also. Sounds like it will be a very nice quiet one for you. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Great progress,too :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I just heard about a new school in Silicon Valley that is teaching pencil and paper writing. I am so sorry cursive writing is not being taught in many schools. Does no one remember written signatures needed on deeds and other legal documents? Rant, rant!!!!!


And I guess they don't expect people to go read the actual Declaration of Independence or Magna Carta, or Constitution of the US... And the list goes on and on and on... but as I've said before and will continue to say, if people can't read it, they won't know what their rights really are or anything else, so can't complain about it. SAD!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


AWE!!!! So cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keep ranting! I'll join you. Look at the history lost if they can't read it! If you aren't taught to write it, you can't read it. ....... Or maybe that's what the powers that be want.......


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, have been to work and got the monthly bills done so all finished for 2017. May not need too much food on Friday for party, as family members may not come due to work schedules etc. 
Belated happy birthday to you Cathy! 
This warm humid weather sure makes it hard to sleep at night, might need a nap later zzzzzzzz.????
My back is feeling better, no swinging on the chandelier for me lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad when the rich move in & make it unaffordable for the average people, seems there will soon be no middle class


Think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

So adorable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you had a good sleep!


Thank you, I sure did, feel better than I have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday cathy - hope it was a great day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Cathy hope you had a lovely day as i think you would have already celebrated ????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had writting exams up through eighth grade. here they don't teach it at all (north eastern lacal school district). my grandchildren can not read cursive writing nor can they do it. guess the powers that be think everything is done on your computer or phone you don't need to know how to write. very sad in my mind. --- sam



nicho said:


> Heat already this summer has been unbelievable, with more 40+ days in the coming week. I do hate this extreme heat, and so does our garden! Many plants were badly burnt in last week's scorchers. I'll have to hang out in shopping centres for a few days as our air con is still not fixed (a very major source of aggro in this household as you can imagine!) so that means fighting Christmas shoppers for parking spots. Not my idea of fun, but at least I have got some good books to read.
> 
> No more full time work for me. The school was very keen for me to continue the job full time next year, but that is out of the question. I have said I will do casual teaching for them but no blocks, just days here and there. Having said that, I have just received information about teacher accreditation. What with the fees you have to pay for the privilege of maintaining your accreditation and all the professional development that is required, I am thinking I could not be bothered with any of it, so my second career as a casual teacher may be very short lived!
> 
> What, no writing in primary school? Bit short sighted! I don't think any state education department is ready to abandon hand written exams yet in favour of everything online. I think that is still some time in the future. But it will come at some stage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely of you to stop for a cuppa and conversation annieb5191 - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



annieb5191 said:


> We'll let you have some of 9" of snow we have gotten here in WI since Monday night. Seems like it snowed all week long! An inch here, there, then finally we got 5" on Wednesday and I could fire up the snow blower and get it out of the driveway. Looks like more on the way this next week and they say it could hamper people from visiting relatives for Christmas. Glad we are staying home this Christmas. The kids are going to go skiing, have reservations at a condo in CO and that is just fine with us! haha! I don't say much, as a rule, but Best of the Holiday season to you and everyone here on KP!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to our knitting group vislandgirl54. we hope you had a good time and will return very soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



vislandgirl54 said:


> So adorable!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly yes- they are on several lists as endangered.


I had no idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.

the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.

time for 60 minutes. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


With your B/P that low, a diuretic is the last thing you need. You are correct, time to check with another doctor. I believe in second opinions. Find that often you find that the original doctor was on the right track, but sometimes, that is not so and a new doctor has a different and better slant on what is going on. So sorry you are so miserable. Hoping that that goes away quicker than we think.
Our valley snow is already melted. Even the benches of the mountains have melted. We need lots of snow and we need it to stick around.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> That is looking really good. Does the pup belong to someone Matthew knows?


The drawing is a commission for a lady he knows. It will be a Christmas gift to her mother.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


I hope the drug doesn't take too long to go away, not good when side effects cause more trouble than what the med was to fix


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing is a commission for a lady he knows. It will be a Christmas gift to her mother.


I'm sure the recipient will be thrilled


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


Wow, I think I would be more than a little upset with what your doctor did without your knowledge. A friend of mine had a similar situation, took months for the doctor to understand that the new medication wasn't working and causing a lot of pain. Now at least the medication was changed and things have slowly made life liveable once more.

Often feel that we are the generation that they are experimenting on, unfortunately for some of us.
????☹????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> The drawing is a commission for a lady he knows. It will be a Christmas gift to her mother.


What a beautiful Christmas present to be receiving, lucky Mother.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


So lifelike!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far ok, I cut the pill in half last night.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The AF is well documented, has been the case for quite a number of years- things are ok today.


I'm so glad you are okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


Sam, how awful for you. I do hope it won't take long to get another doctor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing is a commission for a lady he knows. It will be a Christmas gift to her mother.


She is a lucky lady to get that drawing. It's exceptional, Matthew.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I guess they don't expect people to go read the actual Declaration of Independence or Magna Carta, or Constitution of the US... And the list goes on and on and on... but as I've said before and will continue to say, if people can't read it, they won't know what their rights really are or anything else, so can't complain about it. SAD!


Exactly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


Oh no, that's not good, I hope that it doesn't take too very long for it to start to get better.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> Well I successfully slept most of the day away today. I slept 11 hours last night and got up to eat and take my medication. After about an hour I started feeling poorly so I went back to sleep for another 4 hours. I feel better now. I'm just glad that I didn't get sick.


Yes, good you didn't get sick, not fun at this time of year, really no fun anytime, but especially now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I sure did, feel better than I have.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


Please be very careful with stoptge diuretic. Do call and talk to the dr about it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thats funny Lol , I envy you being with the young ones , i was a nursery teacher and really miss it , especially this time of year


They are awfully cute but I'm glad it's temporary. I think if was younger I'd teach again for a while. Of course that's easy to say now that I'm almost done again. I taught 3rd grade all last year and was mighty glad to come to the end of the year. Teaching is one thing, but all the grading and planning is hard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can tell you first hand many of the students couldn't read cursive when I was teaching and I retired 7 1/2 years ago.
I agree that they need to be able to read and write cursive. It is a rant of mine for sure!


budasha said:


> What about when signatures are needed? How would they sign legal documents, or how would they read something that has been written?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks beautiful and your description of listening to it falling was idyllic .


flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome annie5191. Good to have new folks joining in the chatter. Your report of snow in WI makes me think I need to call my DB who lives near Milwaukee.


annieb5191 said:


> We'll let you have some of 9" of snow we have gotten here in WI since Monday night. Seems like it snowed all week long! An inch here, there, then finally we got 5" on Wednesday and I could fire up the snow blower and get it out of the driveway. Looks like more on the way this next week and they say it could hamper people from visiting relatives for Christmas. Glad we are staying home this Christmas. The kids are going to go skiing, have reservations at a condo in CO and that is just fine with us! haha! I don't say much, as a rule, but Best of the Holiday season to you and everyone here on KP!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> I just heard about a new school in Silicon Valley that is teaching pencil and paper writing. I am so sorry cursive writing is not being taught in many schools. Does no one remember written signatures needed on deeds and other legal documents? Rant, rant!!!!![/quote
> 
> I know, right? Im not sure who makes up all these rules. Some very short sighted people I'm afraid.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very expressive eyes!


pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I hope the side effects go away quickly, but I agree you should contact the doctor about it. We don't want you to have to go back to the "health spa"!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


Lovely picture. We had no snow, although my daughter to the north of us did. We visited them this weekend - dh hadn't seen the new grandbaby yet so off we went. It was miserable driving there as part way there the roads were very slushy with snow on the sides. But as we were halfway we didn't feel like going back. The way home was fine. We did come home in the dark tho which we never try to do. The hwy is a two lane and cuts through cattle range country and also has lots of deer. Thankfully we didn't see any deer and the cattle were all nicely behind their fences!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> And from me too. I missed your birthday yesterday.


And me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit....STILL haven't finished DD's cowl.....have finished some really small items (scrubbies, gift bags) TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/12/13/a-very-special-meeting/

Dianna featured Matthew in a recent blog. If you are able to see her blog, it is quite well written and several pictures of the get together are shared. She says very few people comment on her blog anymore so if you could read it and leave a message, she would be so delighted to hear from so many of June's friends.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There lots on the news about high housing prices in BC due to Asians buying houses & leaving them vacant, they have now put a big tax on these uninhabited houses. Almost no one can afford to buy houses near Vancouver. I'm so glad it isn't so bad here.


My daughter lives on the Sunshine Coast which is across the water from Vancouver. She and her husband moved in with the in laws to pay lower rent so they can eventually buy their own home. She said a lot of Chinese come over buy up desirable property as "investment" which is driving up the cost. My sil's family have lived there for generations, yet he and his siblings and many others who would like to continue to live there are finding it difficult to find affordable housing. Very sad and aggravating.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I missed that post. Glad you are feeling better, Mary. You needed the rest.


Thanks. Still felt a bit off today. I haven't felt well in months. I see my doctor in a few weeks so we will figure out what is going on.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems senseless that they buy and then leave them vacant, wonder if they maintain the outside and inside of these properties, sure wouldn't like to live next door to an empty house.
> 
> It's just as bad in Toronto as well, way out of my affordability ???? the area where my DD lives the houses sell for $4 to $8 million. Absolutely crazy even though it's a truly beautiful area.
> ????????


True! My dad and sister live in Toronto. My sister bought her house years ago. It's tiny but the lot is large. She said if she sold the house would be torn down and the builder would put in 2 new ones. That's what they're doing all around her. And the yards are minute! With humongous houses on them and seemingly no one ever home. So strange. She's not selling cause then what?!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> True! My dad and sister live in Toronto. My sister bought her house years ago. It's tiny but the lot is large. She said if she sold the house would be torn down and the builder would put in 2 new ones. That's what they're doing all around her. And the yards are minute! With humongous houses on them and seemingly no one ever home. So strange. She's not selling cause then what?!


That's the problem when one sells, it's always where to now!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Not sure if I'd mentioned way back in the summer that I was thinking of moving into a beautiful development down in Aurora which is about 30 to 45 min's north of Toronto. We had registered to buy a Seniors Condo in a new development, I'll attach the site at the end for anyone who wants to look. Would have been fabulous but just wasn't meant to be. Would've needed a $10,000.00 down payment then a further 30% deposit when they started the building.
Was to be ready in 2020. 
The condo I wanted was close to a million, yes made me gasp as well when we were told. The 1st building(s) phase 1A & 1B were about $300,000.00 less. Same square footage, newer ones will have 2 full bathrooms and a newer style kitchen. Induction cooktop which I thought was a fantastic idea for seniors. Anyway won't ramble on, would've been lovely but like I said wasn't meant to be.

http://www.themeadowsofaurora.com

I'm only mentioning the above as I so dearly wanted to plan my later years to be in a development like this, but I haven't given up I will find something else with the time that I can afford, lol! If not at least I am thankful to have a roof over my head and not like some seniors who don't.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you feel better soo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keep ranting! I'll join you. Look at the history lost if they can't read it! If you aren't taught to write it, you can't read it. ....... Or maybe that's what the powers that be want.......


I'm not bothered whether they learn cursive-those who want to read old documents in the original can learn it. Just like to read old English it needs to be learnt. And most things we read are some form of printing so that is the important thing. 
But it seems that basic writing skills are needed and my sisters head is telling them that no kids are to be taught to write. And she taught Junior Primary (first 3 years of school, 5-8 year olds). For a few years now 3 days a week only.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


He looks sad the poor thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Not sure if I'd mentioned way back in the summer that I was thinking of moving into a beautiful development down in Aurora which is about 30 to 45 min's north of Toronto. We had registered to buy a Seniors Condo in a new development, I'll attach the site at the end for anyone who wants to look. Would have been fabulous but just wasn't meant to be. Would've needed a $10,000.00 down payment then a further 30% deposit when they started the building.
> Was to be ready in 2020.
> The condo I wanted was close to a million, yes made me gasp as well when we were told. The 1st building(s) phase 1A & 1B were about $300,000.00 less. Same square footage, newer ones will have 2 full bathrooms and a newer style kitchen. Induction cooktop which I thought was a fantastic idea for seniors. Anyway won't ramble on, would've been lovely but like I said wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry that it wasn't meant to be, but that just means that there is someplace even better yet to come.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if you did sleep?


Well I took lessons from you. 4 good hours then woke up. Decided to get up after a while and then back to sleep later for 3 more so overall did well.

Saw my GP Today. She is really pleased and has halved one of my BP meds. Thrilled with my weight loss, only a few more kilos to get to healthy BMI. maximum of 5 kilos to get to my goal weight (11 pounds). Waist in a healthy range. 
Going off the low FODMAP diet today. See if any that came off in the last month goes back on, especially if bloating returns. If symptoms return then will go back onto it and look at eliminating things to see what the problems are.
Kept the 5:2 up as well. Think I have convinced Maryanne to start it again. Told her the next month while we are together loads is a good time for here to start it and hopefully get a habit developed. Those who have seen her know how she needs to lose weight. Weighs more than I ever have and is a couple of inches shorter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I took lessons from you. 4 good hours then woke up. Decided to get up after a while and then back to sleep later for 3 more so overall did well.
> 
> Saw my GP Today. She is really pleased and has halved one of my BP meds. Thrilled with my weight loss, only a few more kilos to get to healthy BMI. maximum of 5 kilos to get to my goal weight (11 pounds). Waist in a healthy range.
> Going off the low FODMAP diet today. See if any that came off in the last month goes back on, especially if bloating returns. If symptoms return then will go back onto it and look at eliminating things to see what the problems are.
> Kept the 5:2 up as well. Think I have convinced Maryanne to start it again. Told her the next month while we are together loads is a good time for here to start it and hopefully get a habit developed. Those who have seen her know how she needs to lose weight. Weighs more than I ever have and is a couple of inches shorter.


That's not bad sleep when counted all together, great that your doc is happy with the way things are going and even better that she was able to reduce meds. 
Hopefully it will work well for Maryanne and she'll get down to a healthier weight for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I guess they don't expect people to go read the actual Declaration of Independence or Magna Carta, or Constitution of the US... And the list goes on and on and on... but as I've said before and will continue to say, if people can't read it, they won't know what their rights really are or anything else, so can't complain about it. SAD!


But surely the Declaration of Independence is available printed and not just in the original cursive. And how much has cursive changed in the time?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But surely the Declaration of Independence is available printed and not just in the original cursive. And how much has cursive changed in the time?


But if you can't read the original, how do you know that the copy you are reading is correct, not that many of us and read the actual original, but have read photo's of it, I hope real photo's of it. I guess it's a catch 22, 6 of one half dozen of another, it just all depends on the point of view.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


Why are you on a diuretic? Clearly not needed for BP control but it could be for other reasons and it may be important to keep taking a diuretic. So I would go and at least check why you on a diuretic and ask for a different one if for another reason than to Control your BP. 
By all means look for another doctor but until you do keep seeing this one. You haven't really been happy with this new one but you MUST have a doctor.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/12/13/a-very-special-meeting/
> 
> Dianna featured Matthew in a recent blog. If you are able to see her blog, it is quite well written and several pictures of the get together are shared. She says very few people comment on her blog anymore so if you could read it and leave a message, she would be so delighted to hear from so many of June's friends.


What a great blog.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. Still felt a bit off today. I haven't felt well in months. I see my doctor in a few weeks so we will figure out what is going on.


That's not good. Sounds like a check is well overdue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Not sure if I'd mentioned way back in the summer that I was thinking of moving into a beautiful development down in Aurora which is about 30 to 45 min's north of Toronto. We had registered to buy a Seniors Condo in a new development, I'll attach the site at the end for anyone who wants to look. Would have been fabulous but just wasn't meant to be. Would've needed a $10,000.00 down payment then a further 30% deposit when they started the building.
> Was to be ready in 2020.
> The condo I wanted was close to a million, yes made me gasp as well when we were told. The 1st building(s) phase 1A & 1B were about $300,000.00 less. Same square footage, newer ones will have 2 full bathrooms and a newer style kitchen. Induction cooktop which I thought was a fantastic idea for seniors. Anyway won't ramble on, would've been lovely but like I said wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great place. But sure is a lot. And a lot to put forward so long before you move in. Would have to stop a lot of people moving there. 
We are having an induction stove top in our new kitchen. One day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But if you can't read the original, how do you know that the copy you are reading is correct, not that many of us and read the actual original, but have read photo's of it, I hope real photo's of it. I guess it's a catch 22, 6 of one half dozen of another, it just all depends on the point of view.


If you are smart enough to know it could have been altered you are likely smart enough to check other sources to see if they agree. And yes today with photoshopping what you are looking at could still be wrong. 
I've seen many original documents and much more knowledge than cursive is needed to read them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/12/13/a-very-special-meeting/
> 
> Dianna featured Matthew in a recent blog. If you are able to see her blog, it is quite well written and several pictures of the get together are shared. She says very few people comment on her blog anymore so if you could read it and leave a message, she would be so delighted to hear from so many of June's friends.


I saw that post, it was really great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My daughter lives on the Sunshine Coast which is across the water from Vancouver. She and her husband moved in with the in laws to pay lower rent so they can eventually buy their own home. She said a lot of Chinese come over buy up desirable property as "investment" which is driving up the cost. My sil's family have lived there for generations, yet he and his siblings and many others who would like to continue to live there are finding it difficult to find affordable housing. Very sad and aggravating.


That's so right.
DH & I travelled down the Sunshine Coast a few years ago on the Harley, beautiful country.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> True! My dad and sister live in Toronto. My sister bought her house years ago. It's tiny but the lot is large. She said if she sold the house would be torn down and the builder would put in 2 new ones. That's what they're doing all around her. And the yards are minute! With humongous houses on them and seemingly no one ever home. So strange. She's not selling cause then what?!


We have relatives who have a house on a huge lot Just near Buchart Gardens in Victoria BC, & they've both just went into a nursing home at 100 & 101 so the house will be up for sale & they are sure it will be torn down too
My cousin lives about an hour northwest of Toronto & she said the house costs are going up so fast that it's insane & as you said, if you sell, then what? Rents are getting crazy too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Not sure if I'd mentioned way back in the summer that I was thinking of moving into a beautiful development down in Aurora which is about 30 to 45 min's north of Toronto. We had registered to buy a Seniors Condo in a new development, I'll attach the site at the end for anyone who wants to look. Would have been fabulous but just wasn't meant to be. Would've needed a $10,000.00 down payment then a further 30% deposit when they started the building.
> Was to be ready in 2020.
> The condo I wanted was close to a million, yes made me gasp as well when we were told. The 1st building(s) phase 1A & 1B were about $300,000.00 less. Same square footage, newer ones will have 2 full bathrooms and a newer style kitchen. Induction cooktop which I thought was a fantastic idea for seniors. Anyway won't ramble on, would've been lovely but like I said wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ...


Sorry it didn't work out but what crazy prices ! I hope you find what you are looking for but I'm sure it will be a challenge especially if you want to be closer to Toronto. My cousin said there were bidding wars on houses in Shelburne & they went for $200,000 over asking price, how crazy is that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why are you on a diuretic? Clearly not needed for BP control but it could be for other reasons and it may be important to keep taking a diuretic. So I would go and at least check why you on a diuretic and ask for a different one if for another reason than to Control your BP.
> By all means look for another doctor but until you do keep seeing this one. You haven't really been happy with this new one but you MUST have a doctor.


I agree, Sam, you need to get to the doctor. Maybe you need the diuretic to keep your lungs from filling with fluid? Better be checked before you go off it or you might be in trouble


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like a great place. But sure is a lot. And a lot to put forward so long before you move in. Would have to stop a lot of people moving there.
> We are having an induction stove top in our new kitchen. One day.


Having to put up so much ahead of time isn't good as sometimes the places don't ever get built & some crook walks off with the deposit. There was a news story about that Just last week


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got shortbreads, date balls & almond bark made this afternoon. I was going to do Cuban Lunch, my oldest sons favorited but DH apparently liked the peanuts I bought for them & 1/2the bag is missing????so will have to get some more????& im going to do Turtles yet too, I make up trays to give to friends & family.
I finished up the second hat I wanted to done, they are going to my nephew & oldest son, DH got his name in the family draw, who are both getting gift cards & I wanted a little something to put in the bag too.
If I can find the time, I think I will make a cowl to add to my sisters gift, I have her name & what do you know, I may have enough extra yarn????????she said she wanted a necklace or bracelet that you put essential oils on, I’d never heard of such a thing before but found one online & ordered it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Joy ( sassafrass123) hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The drawing is a commission for a lady he knows. It will be a Christmas gift to her mother.


It will make a wonderful gift


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Why are you on a diuretic? Clearly not needed for BP control but it could be for other reasons and it may be important to keep taking a diuretic. So I would go and at least check why you on a diuretic and ask for a different one if for another reason than to Control your BP.
> By all means look for another doctor but until you do keep seeing this one. You haven't really been happy with this new one but you MUST have a doctor.


My husband has low blood pressure but he is also on a diuretic, its to do with his heart problem and retaìning fluid . When he nearly died it was be cause his heart was only functioning at 7% and his body including his lungs were filling up with fluid , if he hadnt got to the hospital in time he would have drowned 
He take the diuretic and we have to keep a check on his weight and swelling round the ankles


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Joy. Have the most wonderful day.????????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


Hope you feel better very soon Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure the recipient will be thrilled


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Iâm not bothered whether they learn cursive-those who want to read old documents in the original can learn it. Just like to read old English it needs to be learnt. And most things we read are some form of printing so that is the important thing.
> But it seems that basic writing skills are needed and my sisters head is telling them that no kids are to be taught to write. And she taught Junior Primary (first 3 years of school, 5-8 year olds). For a few years now 3 days a week only.


Over here they are still taught to join up their letters although it's not the very 'loopy' cursive I was taught, but much more like joined up printing - but at least it is writing! Both my boys were taught this way, but both have very childish (awful!) handwriting as they very rarely write anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Over here they are still taught to join up their letters although it's not the very 'loopy' cursive I was taught, but much more like joined up printing - but at least it is writing! Both my boys were taught this way, but both have very childish (awful!) handwriting as they very rarely write anything.


I always got top marks for handwriting at school , I think if the teachers saw my handwriting now they would say its not the same person ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


Sorry to hear your new medication is causing all these problems and not good that the doctor changed them without discussing them with you. I think you're right in looking for a new doctor. I hope all this clears up and you are back to your old self before too long but you're right, it wont happen overnight.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> The drawing is a commission for a lady he knows. It will be a Christmas gift to her mother.


That is going to be a lovely gift, and I'm sure will be well appreciated.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I took lessons from you. 4 good hours then woke up. Decided to get up after a while and then back to sleep later for 3 more so overall did well.
> 
> Saw my GP Today. She is really pleased and has halved one of my BP meds. Thrilled with my weight loss, only a few more kilos to get to healthy BMI. maximum of 5 kilos to get to my goal weight (11 pounds). Waist in a healthy range.
> Going off the low FODMAP diet today. See if any that came off in the last month goes back on, especially if bloating returns. If symptoms return then will go back onto it and look at eliminating things to see what the problems are.
> Kept the 5:2 up as well. Think I have convinced Maryanne to start it again. Told her the next month while we are together loads is a good time for here to start it and hopefully get a habit developed. Those who have seen her know how she needs to lose weight. Weighs more than I ever have and is a couple of inches shorter.


Well done you! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband has low blood pressure but he is also on a diuretic, its to do with his heart problem and retaìning fluid . When he nearly died it was be cause his heart was only functioning at 7% and his body including his lungs were filling up with fluid , if he hadnt got to the hospital in time he would have drowned
> He take the diuretic and we have to keep a check on his weight and swelling round the ankles


My DM was the same and I had to weigh her every day to check that she wasn't retaining fluid. The diuretic she was on could also affect the kidneys so she was put on another tablet for that! It seems that you take one tablet then you need another to counterbalance that one and so on!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Not sure if I'd mentioned way back in the summer that I was thinking of moving into a beautiful development down in Aurora which is about 30 to 45 min's north of Toronto. We had registered to buy a Seniors Condo in a new development, I'll attach the site at the end for anyone who wants to look. Would have been fabulous but just wasn't meant to be. Would've needed a $10,000.00 down payment then a further 30% deposit when they started the building.
> Was to be ready in 2020.
> The condo I wanted was close to a million, yes made me gasp as well when we were told. The 1st building(s) phase 1A & 1B were about $300,000.00 less. Same square footage, newer ones will have 2 full bathrooms and a newer style kitchen. Induction cooktop which I thought was a fantastic idea for seniors. Anyway won't ramble on, would've been lovely but like I said wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ...


That looks like a beautiful development. We have similar ones around here too but, as you say, very expensive. Even if you can afford the initial outlay the ongoing costs for maintenance etc are extremely high. My SILs mother who was widowed earlier this year has just bought one and all she does is complain about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Having to put up so much ahead of time isn't good as sometimes the places don't ever get built & some crook walks off with the deposit. There was a news story about that Just last week


But with the rate at which prices seem to be rising there getting something at today's prices may not be so silly- assuming you can the money back if they collapse.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Joy ( sassafrass123) hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


Happy Birthday from me too Joy. I hope you and Maya have a lovely walk to celebrate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband has low blood pressure but he is also on a diuretic, its to do with his heart problem and retaìning fluid . When he nearly died it was be cause his heart was only functioning at 7% and his body including his lungs were filling up with fluid , if he hadnt got to the hospital in time he would have drowned
> He take the diuretic and we have to keep a check on his weight and swelling round the ankles


Yes- in fact usually used these days for things other than BP control. Very important that your DH takes his- and likely that similar reason for Sam which is why He really should get himself to the doctor before stopping it. 
7% heart working it's a wonder he is still with you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Cathy????


Thankyou and also Angelam. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here they are still taught to join up their letters although it's not the very 'loopy' cursive I was taught, but much more like joined up printing - but at least it is writing! Both my boys were taught this way, but both have very childish (awful!) handwriting as they very rarely write anything.


I was taught like you, but similar to your now now as well. Never use the cursive I was taught. Some of the letters don't even look the same as printed. 
The girls did one more like your sons (I assume over here rather than England). A way that makes most sense to me. Quicker than printing but still looks much the same.
But I'm not a teacher. Maybe should ask my sister her opinion of cursive versus linked or just printing. I know her attitude to no writing


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Cathy! Hope you have a fantastic day and year! Sorry I missed it on the actual day; wasn't on much yesterday.


Thankyou and dont be sorry.... with the time difference I would be in bed again by the time you get up to start my birthday! :sm17: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


Oooh thankyou. We got to 32.5c today and 36c tomorrow. It is now 26c at 9pm still. But at least I can have doors and windows tonight till I go to bed. It helps. So far our forecast for Christmas day is to be around 24c , I hope they right and it doesnt change to high 30s or worse.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> several months ago for some unknown reason and without checking with me the doctor changed my diuretic medication. since then my muscles and joints and gotten more sore and stiff. i'm angry at my self for waiting so long. i can barely walk - my fingers won't close in the morning - sometimes i wonder if i am going to be able to stand up and move. to say the least i have been really miserable. i stopped taking them today. this will take as long to leave as it do to get this bad. so it isn't going to leave over night. it was also to help lower high blood pressure - most of the time my blood pressure is under 100 - i don't need help getting it lower. lol i need to start looking for another doctor. so i you hear me moan and groan getting up - it will stop eventually.
> 
> the snow we got the first of the week is almost all gone. yesterday it was really warm and you could almost watch it melt.
> 
> time for 60 minutes. --- sam


Sam, so sorry your medication has caused more problems. Often getting a new doctor can help since they know someone else just did it wrong and they look at things with a fresh perspective, which is difficult when you have a chronic problem. Hope you feel better once things get back in balance.

We are still covered in thick snow but I know it is warming up tomorrow, so we will see. Almost 2 ft. of accumulation but roads are pretty clear. It actually looked like being in a beautiful snow globe on Saturday with lovely huge snowflakes coming down. DH was driving though and it wasn't so beautiful out on the highway.

Here's to your health improving!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like a great place. But sure is a lot. And a lot to put forward so long before you move in. Would have to stop a lot of people moving there.
> We are having an induction stove top in our new kitchen. One day.


I'm planning on that also. Saw an induction cook plate also that might be a good addition to my current kitchen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It was only $20 for adopting Miss Tiff. You'd think as many animals need homes that it would be more reasonable.


I just copied this from our local animal welfare here...... Dog adoption prices
Adult large breed - $295

Adult small breed - $395

Puppies (any dog under 6 months old) - $495

Senior (any dog over 7 years old) - $100

ADOPT A DOG

Cat adoption prices
Adult cat (any cat over 6 months) - $100

Kitten (any cat under 6months) - $200

Special breed (e.g. Siamese, Burmese, Ragdoll) - $200

Senior (any cat over 7 years old) - $50

ADOPT A CAT


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> SugarSugar, Happy Birthday although belated, it is flying across the ocean to you and hope it was a very special day for you!


Thankyou, it was. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Cathy!


Thanks! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, Happy belated birthday. It sounds as if you had a wonderful day.


Thankyou. :sm11: And I just finished the last of the Lemon Meringue cheesecake...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Wow that is excellent! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was late getting to the Digest, Cathy is in 'tomorrow' but happy belated Birthday!


Thankyou... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far ok, I cut the pill in half last night.


 :sm24: And I am glad the AF has settled today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I took lessons from you. 4 good hours then woke up. Decided to get up after a while and then back to sleep later for 3 more so overall did well.
> 
> Saw my GP Today. She is really pleased and has halved one of my BP meds. Thrilled with my weight loss, only a few more kilos to get to healthy BMI. maximum of 5 kilos to get to my goal weight (11 pounds). Waist in a healthy range.
> Going off the low FODMAP diet today. See if any that came off in the last month goes back on, especially if bloating returns. If symptoms return then will go back onto it and look at eliminating things to see what the problems are.
> Kept the 5:2 up as well. Think I have convinced Maryanne to start it again. Told her the next month while we are together loads is a good time for here to start it and hopefully get a habit developed. Those who have seen her know how she needs to lose weight. Weighs more than I ever have and is a couple of inches shorter.


 :sm24: I seem to recall Maryanne has a bit of a sweet tooth, which I am sure does not help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday from me too Joy. I hope you and Maya have a lovely walk to celebrate.


And from me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY!!!!!!
> I think I somehow missed that yesterday, but this way the celebrations is prolonged a bit.


Thankyou, I am liking the extended birthday! LOL. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes- in fact usually used these days for things other than BP control. Very important that your DH takes his- and likely that similar reason for Sam which is why He really should get himself to the doctor before stopping it.
> 7% heart working it's a wonder he is still with you.


Thats what the doctors and nurses say, apparently they have never had anyone at our hospital survive from that , not that we knew that at the time , but its mentioned a lot between the nurses when he goes for his check ups


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what the doctors and nurses say, apparently they have never had anyone at our hospital survive from that , not that we knew that at the time , but its mentioned a lot between the nurses when he goes for his check ups


Hopefully this means you have really quality time together, as it is such a blessing that he survived.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Did my meal for today, that is the fahita meat, in the hot pot. It will be just fine for lunch.
> We finally got snow. Wish I could share it with you in the southern hemisphere. Got the drive and sidewalk shoveled, only about an inch on the valley floor, and stood for a minute or two to listen to the soft whisper of it gently falling. Took a picture of the mountains as it looks from my front step to cool you all off.


What a gorgeous view! Love that you stood for a minute or two to listen "to the soft whisper of it gently falling." I can feel that moment just reading your words. These are the perfect moments when it is snowing and that fresh, moist, cool air invigorates one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, must catch up on what you are saying about your heart. I know the heat can be quite bothersome and you seem to be getting too hot. Oh dear. Is it palpitations? I know you will check with the doctor and let him/her know. I see it is the AF. Will they do a procedure to correct this? I know it is tricky timing to do anything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have been to work and got the monthly bills done so all finished for 2017. May not need too much food on Friday for party, as family members may not come due to work schedules etc.
> Belated happy birthday to you Cathy!
> This warm humid weather sure makes it hard to sleep at night, might need a nap later zzzzzzzz.????
> My back is feeling better, no swinging on the chandelier for me lol!


Thanks. :sm11: Even though it is still 26c outside now at 9.30pm it is only around 50% so bearable, more or less.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> happy birthday cathy - hope it was a great day. --- sam


It was thanks Sam. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My husband has low blood pressure but he is also on a diuretic, its to do with his heart problem and retaìning fluid . When he nearly died it was be cause his heart was only functioning at 7% and his body including his lungs were filling up with fluid , if he hadnt got to the hospital in time he would have drowned
> He take the diuretic and we have to keep a check on his weight and swelling round the ankles


He sounds like a miracle. Praying you continue to enjoy many years to come.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I should be going to sleep soon. With being sick I don't even have wrapping paper and still have birthdays to prepare for. Missed 2 relatives Bdays in Ohio. Oh dear....Have to get things for Christmas meal yet and here I am not sleeping so tomorrow I will have to go in a daze. 

Night all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I don't like them doing it- I don't trust them not to put out chicken bones.
> Hoping you recover quickly, Daralene!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, healing energy sent your way.


Thank you. It's arrived and it's working. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras,

Happy Birthday to YOU! :sm02: :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, that's not good, I hope that it doesn't take too very long for it to start to get better.


RE Sam.... ditto :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm not bothered whether they learn cursive-those who want to read old documents in the original can learn it. Just like to read old English it needs to be learnt. And most things we read are some form of printing so that is the important thing.
> But it seems that basic writing skills are needed and my sisters head is telling them that no kids are to be taught to write. And she taught Junior Primary (first 3 years of school, 5-8 year olds). For a few years now 3 days a week only.


 :sm06: That's not good at all. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I took lessons from you. 4 good hours then woke up. Decided to get up after a while and then back to sleep later for 3 more so overall did well.
> 
> Saw my GP Today. She is really pleased and has halved one of my BP meds. Thrilled with my weight loss, only a few more kilos to get to healthy BMI. maximum of 5 kilos to get to my goal weight (11 pounds). Waist in a healthy range.
> Going off the low FODMAP diet today. See if any that came off in the last month goes back on, especially if bloating returns. If symptoms return then will go back onto it and look at eliminating things to see what the problems are.
> Kept the 5:2 up as well. Think I have convinced Maryanne to start it again. Told her the next month while we are together loads is a good time for here to start it and hopefully get a habit developed. Those who have seen her know how she needs to lose weight. Weighs more than I ever have and is a couple of inches shorter.


You are doing great! And good luck to Maryanne with the diet also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Joy ( sassafrass123) hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


And Happy Birthday from me... :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Desert Joy. Have a great day- hope all your various ailments are settled enough for to enjoy the day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry, Sam you are feeling so ill. Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sassaafras and Desert Joy.
Prayers for Sam that he will feel better and hoping that he will get back to his current or another doctor asap.
Cashmeregrandma, hoping that you will have gotten a good night's rest and be feeling better this morning.
Welcome to the new members. This is an enjoyable bunch.
Julie and Fan, hoping that it cooled down enough that you got a full night of sleep. Running on less sleep is a bad thing for physical and mental health, as you well already know. 
I read and enjoyed Diana's blog and her pictures of Matthew and mother. She writes very well. 
I am glad that I know both cursive and printing. Because we are not yet computerized on our anesthesia machines as to our charting, recording what is happening, it is important that we can very quickly record the situation without taking time away from our patient. Anesthesia is one of those situations that require that we do and record what we do all at the same time, so to speak. Thus readable cursive is very important as we must write quickly but very clearly. Of course, there are approved abbreviations which help make it quicker and easier. I expect that over time there will be some children who will, on their own if need be, choose to learn cursive as well. For those who do family history, cursive is a must to be able to read the old records.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Joy????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A belated Happy Birthday to you Cathy. I hope you enjoyed it and had a good celebration.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday from me too Joy. I hope you and Maya have a lovely walk to celebrate.


And from Guernsey!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news and congratulations on your weight loss and medical report/cutting down on BP meds. So when do we get to see a picture?


darowil said:


> Well I took lessons from you. 4 good hours then woke up. Decided to get up after a while and then back to sleep later for 3 more so overall did well.
> 
> Saw my GP Today. She is really pleased and has halved one of my BP meds. Thrilled with my weight loss, only a few more kilos to get to healthy BMI. maximum of 5 kilos to get to my goal weight (11 pounds). Waist in a healthy range.
> Going off the low FODMAP diet today. See if any that came off in the last month goes back on, especially if bloating returns. If symptoms return then will go back onto it and look at eliminating things to see what the problems are.
> Kept the 5:2 up as well. Think I have convinced Maryanne to start it again. Told her the next month while we are together loads is a good time for here to start it and hopefully get a habit developed. Those who have seen her know how she needs to lose weight. Weighs more than I ever have and is a couple of inches shorter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto and I now have subscribed. June was such a delightful person.


darowil said:


> What a great blog.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a couple of those aromatherapy necklaces and love them.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got shortbreads, date balls & almond bark made this afternoon. I was going to do Cuban Lunch, my oldest sons favorited but DH apparently liked the peanuts I bought for them & 1/2the bag is missing????so will have to get some more????& im going to do Turtles yet too, I make up trays to give to friends & family.
> I finished up the second hat I wanted to done, they are going to my nephew & oldest son, DH got his name in the family draw, who are both getting gift cards & I wanted a little something to put in the bag too.
> If I can find the time, I think I will make a cowl to add to my sisters gift, I have her name & what do you know, I may have enough extra yarn????????she said she wanted a necklace or bracelet that you put essential oils on, I'd never heard of such a thing before but found one online & ordered it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOY/SASSAFRAS!!! Sending you lots of hugs and well wishes for a spectacular birthday!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I took lessons from you. 4 good hours then woke up. Decided to get up after a while and then back to sleep later for 3 more so overall did well.
> 
> Saw my GP Today. She is really pleased and has halved one of my BP meds. Thrilled with my weight loss, only a few more kilos to get to healthy BMI. maximum of 5 kilos to get to my goal weight (11 pounds). Waist in a healthy range.
> Going off the low FODMAP diet today. See if any that came off in the last month goes back on, especially if bloating returns. If symptoms return then will go back onto it and look at eliminating things to see what the problems are.
> Kept the 5:2 up as well. Think I have convinced Maryanne to start it again. Told her the next month while we are together loads is a good time for here to start it and hopefully get a habit developed. Those who have seen her know how she needs to lose weight. Weighs more than I ever have and is a couple of inches shorter.


Good for you! Nice Doctor is happy with your progress.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Why are you on a diuretic? Clearly not needed for BP control but it could be for other reasons and it may be important to keep taking a diuretic. So I would go and at least check why you on a diuretic and ask for a different one if for another reason than to Control your BP.
> By all means look for another doctor but until you do keep seeing this one. You haven't really been happy with this new one but you MUST have a doctor.


Yes! So often doctors prescribe medications for us which are harder to tolerate as we age.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Looks like a great place. But sure is a lot. And a lot to put forward so long before you move in. Would have to stop a lot of people moving there.
> We are having an induction stove top in our new kitchen. One day.


Every air b&b we stayed in, in Spain, had an induction stove. Didn't matter whether it was a newer place or not. The only problem is we found not all pans worked on them. We wanted to have a cheaper way to make coffee as they all had a type of Kuerig, though no two had the same type, and the pods were so expensive - we do drink a lot of coffee! My daughter decided they wanted a larger bialetti anyway, so she bought one only to discover it didn't work on the induction stove!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Joy ( sassafrass123) hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


And me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Over here they are still taught to join up their letters although it's not the very 'loopy' cursive I was taught, but much more like joined up printing - but at least it is writing! Both my boys were taught this way, but both have very childish (awful!) handwriting as they very rarely write anything.


My kids all learned, and the grandchildren will, too, because their parents will teach them if school doesn't. We depend too much on technology. My opinion, of course, but I wonder how many important records and how much knowledge have been lost and what has been altered in translation because people could not read a language.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations on your weight loss and being able to cut B/P med in half.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was taught like you, but similar to your now now as well. Never use the cursive I was taught. Some of the letters don't even look the same as printed.
> The girls did one more like your sons (I assume over here rather than England). A way that makes most sense to me. Quicker than printing but still looks much the same.
> But I'm not a teacher. Maybe should ask my sister her opinion of cursive versus linked or just printing. I know her attitude to no writing


It's also important to reading and comprehension, as well as communication. We retain information better through the physical act of writing it down, and it can help form thoughts when composing ideas. The younger we learn the better we can think critically and analyze content. It's worrisome that the schools are moving away from that. I'll get off the soapbox now...have a feeling I'm preaching to the choir here anyhow... :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you for bd wishes.
Norma, thank you for bd wishes.
I just got up and made coffee and brought it back to bed, House is cold. Opened KTP and had lovely birthday pm from Cashmere! Nice way to wake up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, wow, those are expensive adoption fees.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, Congrats on doing so well!!!! :sm24: It's quite a journey losing weight and keeping it off and having the choices we make, allow us to enjoy better health. Hats off to you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for bd wishes.
Cashmere, love that my healing energy arrived and is working.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just copied this from our local animal welfare here...... Dog adoption prices
> Adult large breed - $295
> 
> Adult small breed - $395
> ...


 :sm06: Some of the private adoption agencies are that high, which is one reason I can't adopt from the dachshund rescue. I understand they want to be sure the adopter is serious about caring for the animal, but making it prohibitive for those who need and want furbuddies doesn't make sense either. The city and county help fund the shelters here, so that helps keep fees down.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations, Margaret, on the weight loss, and I will cheer Maryanne on as well.

Happy birthday, Joy! I'm glad you were born so I could know you!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Every air b&b we stayed in, in Spain, had an induction stove. Didn't matter whether it was a newer place or not. The only problem is we found not all pans worked on them. We wanted to have a cheaper way to make coffee as they all had a type of Kuerig, though no two had the same type, and the pods were so expensive - we do drink a lot of coffee! My daughter decided they wanted a larger bialetti anyway, so she bought one only to discover it didn't work on the induction stove!


I have an induction hotplate and was able to purchase on Amazon a slide in metal plate that made every pot work on the induction stove. That way all my ones that weren't able to support a magnet worked. You can find it here:

https://www.amazon.com/VonShef-Induction-Diffuser-Stainless-Medium/dp/B00DOZXK4Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513608468&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=induction+cooktop+plate+to+make+regular+pots+work

I really like using the induction hotplate but also like having a regular stove.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm seeing the real drawbacks on online ordering for Christmas. Last year went fine but this year, not so good. All my presents are fine but I got a good deal on sheets for DS and us and only got 2 sets instead of the 3 ordered. Problem is, how does one prove they only got 2 and not 3. We will see how it is resolved and I will let you know if they don't resolve it well so you will be wary of this company too. Then I also had ordered 2 tops for myself from another place and they arrived but don't fit. Now I got a mailing label from them and sent them both back with 2 packing slips and got notice that they are processing 1. What I foresee happening is once they have managed to do away with all the stores that we can actually go to they will do away with their customer service for the online places and we will be stuck with things that don't work or fit. I love the online choices but am seeing the plusses of actual stores. Rant over...sure hope I am not out my money.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DM was the same and I had to weigh her every day to check that she wasn't retaining fluid. The diuretic she was on could also affect the kidneys so she was put on another tablet for that! It seems that you take one tablet then you need another to counterbalance that one and so on!


My FIL was the same, the diuretic to keep his kidneys working made his potassium go up so it was a careful balancing act


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/12/13/a-very-special-meeting/
> 
> Dianna featured Matthew in a recent blog. If you are able to see her blog, it is quite well written and several pictures of the get together are shared. She says very few people comment on her blog anymore so if you could read it and leave a message, she would be so delighted to hear from so many of June's friends.


Thank you, Mary. I just subscribed to Dianne's blog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But with the rate at which prices seem to be rising there getting something at today's prices may not be so silly- assuming you can the money back if they collapse.


I'm sure there will be a big crash here at some point like there was in the US a few years ago, housing can't keep going up when wages aren't & I sure wouldn't want to be one caught with a mortgage much bigger than the value. I'm so glad my house is long paid for but what really gets to me is now a vehicle costs more than what we spent building our house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm planning on that also. Saw an induction cook plate also that might be a good addition to my current kitchen.


Don't you have to have special pots for Them?
Edit, I see you can buy a special thing to make all pots work, I hadn't seen one of those before. Learn something new every day on KTP????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But surely the Declaration of Independence is available printed and not just in the original cursive. And how much has cursive changed in the time?


Of course it's available in printed form. The point being that the original is not. Yes, we can learn any time if we want to read the old documents, and the style of the writing is different, and still needs to be learned, but if you don't have a basis to work from to begin with, it makes it so much more difficult. Besides, what about the letters that we find from our grandparents? It's the same style of cursive we learned as children, not the old style that the historic documents are in, so how are they to be able to read those? Are the children to loose interest in such things because they can't read them? And what is next? Will they not be taught to print, or even read in the future?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But if you can't read the original, how do you know that the copy you are reading is correct, not that many of us and read the actual original, but have read photo's of it, I hope real photo's of it. I guess it's a catch 22, 6 of one half dozen of another, it just all depends on the point of view.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I should be going to sleep soon. With being sick I don't even have wrapping paper and still have birthdays to prepare for. Missed 2 relatives Bdays in Ohio. Oh dear....Have to get things for Christmas meal yet and here I am not sleeping so tomorrow I will have to go in a daze.
> 
> Night all.


I'm sure everyone will understand that you've been sick & wont worry about things being perfect. I have quite a stash of gift bags that I save from year to year, that sure speeds up the wrapping & saves burning mountains of paper too. I still use paper for the GKs & for the big odd shaped packages I have $$ Store plastic tablecloths with flannel on the back that work great, they don't rip the first time someone touches them & last for many years. My kids roll their eyes at me for keeping nice tags & wrappings to reuse but I hate throwing them out if they aren't ratty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Joy ( sassafrass123) hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


Happy Birthday, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Every air b&b we stayed in, in Spain, had an induction stove. Didn't matter whether it was a newer place or not. The only problem is we found not all pans worked on them. We wanted to have a cheaper way to make coffee as they all had a type of Kuerig, though no two had the same type, and the pods were so expensive - we do drink a lot of coffee! My daughter decided they wanted a larger bialetti anyway, so she bought one only to discover it didn't work on the induction stove!


I think those Kurigs are an expensive way to have coffee but I guess OK if only one person.
We can't use drip coffee makers here, there's so much iron in our water that they plug up in no time & cleaning them is a hassle. I don't drink coffee so we only make it occasionally so have a French press.
Older son& family bought younger son a Kurig last year for Christmas & he was telling me yesterday he thinks he needs to clean it, he's away a week at a time & said he wonders if something is growing in the water tank from it sitting a week as he made coffee when he came home this time & felt sick to his stomach after.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's also important to reading and comprehension, as well as communication. We retain information better through the physical act of writing it down, and it can help form thoughts when composing ideas. The younger we learn the better we can think critically and analyze content. It's worrisome that the schools are moving away from that. I'll get off the soapbox now...have a feeling I'm preaching to the choir here anyhow... :sm23:


It's not only writing, I've heard people say as long as you can get close to spelling a word, that's OK as the spell check will fix it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm seeing the real drawbacks on online ordering for Christmas. Last year went fine but this year, not so good. All my presents are fine but I got a good deal on sheets for DS and us and only got 2 sets instead of the 3 ordered. Problem is, how does one prove they only got 2 and not 3. We will see how it is resolved and I will let you know if they don't resolve it well so you will be wary of this company too. Then I also had ordered 2 tops for myself from another place and they arrived but don't fit. Now I got a mailing label from them and sent them both back with 2 packing slips and got notice that they are processing 1. What I foresee happening is once they have managed to do away with all the stores that we can actually go to they will do away with their customer service for the online places and we will be stuck with things that don't work or fit. I love the online choices but am seeing the plusses of actual stores. Rant over...sure hope I am not out my money.


I hope you get things resolved with the sheets.
I also worry about returning things if they don't fit, Mail is so very expensive if you have to send something back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, hope you have a great birthday.

Margaret, congratulations on the weight loss & lowering the BP meds.

Sonja, I’m so glad your DH was the miracle to have survived but what a scary time for you & your family.i know he’s not great now but hope he keeps on ticking for many more years.

DH is really down & out this morning, I made him a doctors appointment, there must have been a cancellation as he got in at noon. The last time he was like this they gave him a puffer & he improved quickly so I hope that’s the case this time. He has “farmers lung” from too much grain dust & has had more problems since being on the ventilator after his accident 17 years ago. I hope the doctor gets him fixed up & I don’t catch it.????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have to have special pots for Them?
> Edit, I see you can buy a special thing to make all pots work, I hadn't seen one of those before. Learn something new every day on KTP????


My very old Lifetime stainless will work just fine for induction.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2017/12/13/a-very-special-meeting/
> 
> Dianna featured Matthew in a recent blog. If you are able to see her blog, it is quite well written and several pictures of the get together are shared. She says very few people comment on her blog anymore so if you could read it and leave a message, she would be so delighted to hear from so many of June's friends.


Thanks for Dianna's link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> True! My dad and sister live in Toronto. My sister bought her house years ago. It's tiny but the lot is large. She said if she sold the house would be torn down and the builder would put in 2 new ones. That's what they're doing all around her. And the yards are minute! With humongous houses on them and seemingly no one ever home. So strange. She's not selling cause then what?!


My MIL had a house in the Beaches south of Danforth Ave. She sold it for about $240,000 and it's now selling in the $800,000's. It was a duplex with a 1 car garage. The backyard was hardly big enough for a picnic table. That area is very desirable. I don't really know why because it is quite old. Your dad and sister would have to look for a condo or move to the suburbs. I know a lot of Toronto people are selling and moving to my area because it's less expensive to buy here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Not sure if I'd mentioned way back in the summer that I was thinking of moving into a beautiful development down in Aurora which is about 30 to 45 min's north of Toronto. We had registered to buy a Seniors Condo in a new development, I'll attach the site at the end for anyone who wants to look. Would have been fabulous but just wasn't meant to be. Would've needed a $10,000.00 down payment then a further 30% deposit when they started the building.
> Was to be ready in 2020.
> The condo I wanted was close to a million, yes made me gasp as well when we were told. The 1st building(s) phase 1A & 1B were about $300,000.00 less. Same square footage, newer ones will have 2 full bathrooms and a newer style kitchen. Induction cooktop which I thought was a fantastic idea for seniors. Anyway won't ramble on, would've been lovely but like I said wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ...


That does look like a lovely development. I was fortunate enough to sell my home before purchase prices skyrocketed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I took lessons from you. 4 good hours then woke up. Decided to get up after a while and then back to sleep later for 3 more so overall did well.
> 
> Saw my GP Today. She is really pleased and has halved one of my BP meds. Thrilled with my weight loss, only a few more kilos to get to healthy BMI. maximum of 5 kilos to get to my goal weight (11 pounds). Waist in a healthy range.
> Going off the low FODMAP diet today. See if any that came off in the last month goes back on, especially if bloating returns. If symptoms return then will go back onto it and look at eliminating things to see what the problems are.
> Kept the 5:2 up as well. Think I have convinced Maryanne to start it again. Told her the next month while we are together loads is a good time for here to start it and hopefully get a habit developed. Those who have seen her know how she needs to lose weight. Weighs more than I ever have and is a couple of inches shorter.


Congratulations on your weight loss.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always got top marks for handwriting at school , I think if the teachers saw my handwriting now they would say its not the same person ????


My DH's nana had the most beautiful handwriting. She was brought up in England.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I should be going to sleep soon. With being sick I don't even have wrapping paper and still have birthdays to prepare for. Missed 2 relatives Bdays in Ohio. Oh dear....Have to get things for Christmas meal yet and here I am not sleeping so tomorrow I will have to go in a daze.
> 
> Night all.


Daralene, it sounds like you're overdoing it. Can you get someone in to help you? Maybe granddaughters?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joy. Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, must catch up on what you are saying about your heart. I know the heat can be quite bothersome and you seem to be getting too hot. Oh dear. Is it palpitations? I know you will check with the doctor and let him/her know. I see it is the AF. Will they do a procedure to correct this? I know it is tricky timing to do anything.


I am ok, today, thanks Daralene. You learn not to panic with A Fib.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Sassaafras and Desert Joy.
> Prayers for Sam that he will feel better and hoping that he will get back to his current or another doctor asap.
> Cashmeregrandma, hoping that you will have gotten a good night's rest and be feeling better this morning.
> Welcome to the new members. This is an enjoyable bunch.
> ...


It is forecast a little cooler today, thank goodness, and thanks, Joyce.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm seeing the real drawbacks on online ordering for Christmas. Last year went fine but this year, not so good. All my presents are fine but I got a good deal on sheets for DS and us and only got 2 sets instead of the 3 ordered. Problem is, how does one prove they only got 2 and not 3. We will see how it is resolved and I will let you know if they don't resolve it well so you will be wary of this company too. Then I also had ordered 2 tops for myself from another place and they arrived but don't fit. Now I got a mailing label from them and sent them both back with 2 packing slips and got notice that they are processing 1. What I foresee happening is once they have managed to do away with all the stores that we can actually go to they will do away with their customer service for the online places and we will be stuck with things that don't work or fit. I love the online choices but am seeing the plusses of actual stores. Rant over...sure hope I am not out my money.


Totally agree with you , here they are closing all the small local branches of the big banks , and basically forcing people into online banking but if you have a problem its a real person at the bank you want to talk to


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was taught like you, but similar to your now now as well. Never use the cursive I was taught. Some of the letters don't even look the same as printed.
> The girls did one more like your sons (I assume over here rather than England). A way that makes most sense to me. Quicker than printing but still looks much the same.
> But I'm not a teacher. Maybe should ask my sister her opinion of cursive versus linked or just printing. I know her attitude to no writing


They say dyslexic children respond better to being taught cursive writing rather than printing, but I can't say I saw any particular evidence of that when I was teaching. My main bugbear is children not being taught to form individual letters properly at the start (eg. writing a d by making an o first then adding a line) which hinders them when they do come to join up letters, but I need to get off my soapbox before I really start to rant! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not only writing, I've heard people say as long as you can get close to spelling a word, that's OK as the spell check will fix it????


Not always!!

Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

Eye strike a quay and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its really ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect in it's weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.

(Sauce unknown)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Joy! (Sassafras)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


Lol! Love it, the spell checker is a right pain at times! Spelling is one of my all time bug bears. I loved spelling at school and always got top marks for it, and find it very frustrating when I see bad spelling!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Lol! Love it, the spell checker is a right pain at times! Spelling is one of my all time bug bears. I loved spelling at school and always got top marks for it, and find it very frustrating when I see bad spelling!


I feel the same as you Fan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> I feel the same as you Fan.


Thank you! Today's world is vastly different from what we grew up with. I have had our family children thinking we are dinosaurs because our "tablet" for writing on was a piece of slate framed in wood with little skinny pencils which you wrote with. Then we graduated to nib pens and inkwells. This was the 1950s!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our snow is also gone except for one lonely snowman in the back yard. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> With your B/P that low, a diuretic is the last thing you need. You are correct, time to check with another doctor. I believe in second opinions. Find that often you find that the original doctor was on the right track, but sometimes, that is not so and a new doctor has a different and better slant on what is going on. So sorry you are so miserable. Hoping that that goes away quicker than we think.
> Our valley snow is already melted. Even the benches of the mountains have melted. We need lots of snow and we need it to stick around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> our snow is also gone except for one lonely snowman in the back yard. --- sam


And in a couple of days we will have reached the Solstice! shorter days for us, and lengthening ones for you- you will know then spring will happen eventually, and we will be looking forward to autumn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness joy - your birthday again - they sure to come around faster these day. lol hope you are having a wonderful day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Joy ( sassafrass123) hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, thank you so much for loving bd wish. Feel the same about you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

every once in a while there is an advertisement for the "luxury rental apartment for retirees. the picture looks like something out of 'gone with the wind'. they are very nice but nothing like the advertisement. so you should always go see before buying. --- sam

quote=angelam]That looks like a beautiful development. We have similar ones around here too but, as you say, very expensive. Even if you can afford the initial outlay the ongoing costs for maintenance etc are extremely high. My SILs mother who was widowed earlier this year has just bought one and all she does is complain about it.[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.
Bonnie, thank you.
Sonja, I’m so glad your DH survived and wish him many more years of living.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


Brilliant. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness joy - your birthday again - they sure to come around faster these day. lol hope you are having a wonderful day. --- sam


Sam, thank you and agree, they roll around too quickly. Infact I gave this years Birthday to my twin. 75 is plenty old enough, let her be 76! Incidentally I spoke with her today and had the best talk in decades. She actually spoke for 5 minutes and told me how Jim, my nephew, wants to be captain of a boat, that June, bought her new shoes as she was having trouble with her feet. Usually she talks 1 minute and if I say How's June she'll say fine. In fact, her own kids call each other if they can keep her on the phone more than a minute.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.

Thanks again, Jackie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny kate - and oh so true. --- sam



KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so pretty jackie - well done. granddaughter is going to look real spiffy in it. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am not at all familiar with induction stoves. What is special about them? I have an electric stove/oven and sure would love to have a gas range instead. Have wanted to replace with a gas range ever since we married; had gas in my house.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have to have special pots for Them?
> Edit, I see you can buy a special thing to make all pots work, I hadn't seen one of those before. Learn something new every day on KTP????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Lol! Love it, the spell checker is a right pain at times! Spelling is one of my all time bug bears. I loved spelling at school and always got top marks for it, and find it very frustrating when I see bad spelling!


My phone not only has spell checker it has pictures ,if i start to type the word home it will come up along the bottom along with a little picture of a pretty house , keep telling it I want to send a message not paint a picture ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it!


KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautifully executed Jacklou! Love the stitch pattern and color of yarn you chose too.


Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


You are welcome Jackie, the vest looks lovely


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My phone not only has spell checker it has pictures ,if i start to type the word home it will come up along the bottom along with a little picture of a pretty house , keep telling it I want to send a message not paint a picture ????


Bingo! So does mine, technology gone nuts! ???? but it's quite good fun painting pictures when you want to embellish your words.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


Wow that is adorable!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope your DH is better soon, Bonnie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


That turned out beautiful! Do you agree that Sonja should sell her designs?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am not at all familiar with induction stoves. What is special about them? I have an electric stove/oven and sure would love to have a gas range instead. Have wanted to replace with a gas range ever since we married; had gas in my house.


The cooking surface stays cool.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautifully executed Jacklou! Love the stitch pattern and color of yarn you chose too.


 :sm24: Agreed!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She is beautiful Sorlenna . Shevlooks very soft and cuddly


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She's gorgeous can see why you chose her! ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She's beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She's so beautiful. She looks like my Tiger who crossed the Rainbow Bridge last year.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry that it wasn't meant to be, but that just means that there is someplace even better yet to come.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She is beautiful and it looks like she is "taming" you to her needs. Good for both of you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Looks like a great place. But sure is a lot. And a lot to put forward so long before you move in. Would have to stop a lot of people moving there.
> We are having an induction stove top in our new kitchen. One day.


I have a single induction hot plate and absolutely love it, use it whenever I can. Especially fantastic in those hot summer days, lol! No hot kitchen. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have relatives who have a house on a huge lot Just near Buchart Gardens in Victoria BC, & they've both just went into a nursing home at 100 & 101 so the house will be up for sale & they are sure it will be torn down too
> My cousin lives about an hour northwest of Toronto & she said the house costs are going up so fast that it's insane & as you said, if you sell, then what? Rents are getting crazy too


Oh, isn't that fantastic that they have both lived to 100+ even more amazing that they have been able to live in their own home for so long.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That turned out beautiful! Do you agree that Sonja should sell her designs?


Yes, she is very good.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry it didn't work out but what crazy prices ! I hope you find what you are looking for but I'm sure it will be a challenge especially if you want to be closer to Toronto. My cousin said there were bidding wars on houses in Shelburne & they went for $200,000 over asking price, how crazy is that


Yes all so unreal with housing in today's market. Was very scary when the agent gave us the price sheet and that we would have to pay 30% up front when they started to build in the Spring of 2018. That would've been close to $250,000.00 with NO interest for 2 years. I just felt sick in my stomach, lol! Maybe I was chicken but I sure didn't feel comfortable handing that kind of money over to anyone, lol!
I have always said one has to listen to ones inner feelings and if it doesn't feel right walk away.
Still have to say it's a beautiful development and would have been honoured to have lived there but out of my comfort zone that's for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is beautiful Sorlenna . Shevlooks very soft and cuddly


Agreed.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> That looks like a beautiful development. We have similar ones around here too but, as you say, very expensive. Even if you can afford the initial outlay the ongoing costs for maintenance etc are extremely high. My SILs mother who was widowed earlier this year has just bought one and all she does is complain about it.


Oh I'm sorry your SILs Mother isn't happy where she is, I do hope things change for her or that she could move somewhere else and be happy.
Perhaps with just becoming a widow she hasn't adjusted to life without her DH. So difficult making moves into new homes etc when our loved one passes. 
Family and friends tell us to wait a year or so to make changes, I myself sold and moved all within 6months. I have no regrets, was the best thing to do for myself, but not for so many others. 
No one can tell or suggest what someone should do even if they mean well, it has to be a personal decision. 
No one to blame if it was a wrong move. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I just copied this from our local animal welfare here...... Dog adoption prices
> Adult large breed - $295
> 
> Adult small breed - $395
> ...


WOW! How much to adopt a 75 year old lady, lol!

Oh sorry I just couldn't resist...????????????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I have a single induction hot plate and absolutely love it, use it whenever I can. Especially fantastic in those hot summer days, lol! No hot kitchen. ????


I agree. I really like mine and with the stainless steel insert, I can use all the pots and pans I already have. Do have some Swiss Diamond that are already induction ready, but all my cast iron and copper bottom ones work as well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I have an induction hotplate and was able to purchase on Amazon a slide in metal plate that made every pot work on the induction stove. That way all my ones that weren't able to support a magnet worked. You can find it here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VonShef-Induction-Diffuser-Stainless-Medium/dp/B00DOZXK4Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513608468&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=induction+cooktop+plate+to+make+regular+pots+work
> 
> I really like using the induction hotplate but also like having a regular stove.


Thanks for the attachment as I need a frying pan for my induction hot plate. Yes you are right you do need special pots and pans to use the induction stoves.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> That does look like a lovely development. I was fortunate enough to sell my home before purchase prices skyrocketed.


I was able to sell high and buy low, lol! Mind you I've completely redone my townhouse so honestly would say sold high bought at a medium price or less as I downsized. Whichever,whatever a lovely smaller home and that's what counts.

Will say could probably sell my old house for a couple hundred more but would pay at least that or more for this one. A few of my friends cry at what they could have sold their old homes for now but I tell them be happy with what you have now as you wouldn't be able to buy it today for yesterday's price.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:



> our snow is also gone except for one lonely snowman in the back yard. --- sam


????????. Lucky you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> every once in a while there is an advertisement for the "luxury rental apartment for retirees. the picture looks like something out of 'gone with the wind'. they are very nice but nothing like the advertisement. so you should always go see before buying. --- sam
> 
> Absolutely and especially with how they build in today's World.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am not at all familiar with induction stoves. What is special about them? I have an electric stove/oven and sure would love to have a gas range instead. Have wanted to replace with a gas range ever since we married; had gas in my house.


I would love a gas stove too.

Induction stove tops or stoves generate no heat and yet you can boil water within seconds.






Hopefully this will give you an idea.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


Oh Miss Tiff you are adorable.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Ladies and Sam! There's someone asking how to get to this weeks tea party on last weeks last page. I'm so dumb with my iPad I can't send a link and besides, when I do get to last week I get the wonderful ad popping up. Maybe one of you kind folks will hop over there and help em out.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. I really like mine and with the stainless steel insert, I can use all the pots and pans I already have. Do have some Swiss Diamond that are already induction ready, but all my cast iron and copper bottom ones work as well.


Oh I never knew there was such a thing as a stainless steel insert, shall have to google that as most of my older pots don't work on it. I do have a set that I bought a couple of years back and they work on any stove top. Just need a frypan.
Never would've dared to try the cast iron or copper on mine. Off to google to read more, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Day to ALL I’ve missed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


Exactly????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you! Today's world is vastly different from what we grew up with. I have had our family children thinking we are dinosaurs because our "tablet" for writing on was a piece of slate framed in wood with little skinny pencils which you wrote with. Then we graduated to nib pens and inkwells. This was the 1950s!


I never used a slate but started school in the same country school my dad attended. No indoor plumbing & a big wood stove in the back of the room ( like on Little House on the Prairie ????). There were 14 kids in grade 1 to 8, 7 from one family & I loved it. The older kids helped the little ones & even taught us to skate on the slough in a field nearby. I went to a country school until 1/2 way through grade 4 when they started bussing us into town


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


That looks great & what a pretty color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My phone not only has spell checker it has pictures ,if i start to type the word home it will come up along the bottom along with a little picture of a pretty house , keep telling it I want to send a message not paint a picture ????


My iPad does that too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, lovely vest hoodie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She's cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes all so unreal with housing in today's market. Was very scary when the agent gave us the price sheet and that we would have to pay 30% up front when they started to build in the Spring of 2018. That would've been close to $250,000.00 with NO interest for 2 years. I just felt sick in my stomach, lol! Maybe I was chicken but I sure didn't feel comfortable handing that kind of money over to anyone, lol!
> I have always said one has to listen to ones inner feelings and if it doesn't feel right walk away.
> Still have to say it's a beautiful development and would have been honoured to have lived there but out of my comfort zone that's for sure.


I think you are wise to back away
My sisters DH was telling us about a fancy condo development in BC that people were to make a deposit & after those were collected they declared bankruptcy & everyone lost their money. I wouldn't be handing over $$ until I get something


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, thank you.
KayeJo, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > every once in a while there is an advertisement for the "luxury rental apartment for retirees. the picture looks like something out of 'gone with the wind'. they are very nice but nothing like the advertisement. so you should always go see before buying. --- sam
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ladies and Sam! There's someone asking how to get to this weeks tea party on last weeks last page. I'm so dumb with my iPad I can't send a link and besides, when I do get to last week I get the wonderful ad popping up. Maybe one of you kind folks will hop over there and help em out.


I gave her the link


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you are wise to back away
> My sisters DH was telling us about a fancy condo development in BC that people were to make a deposit & after those were collected they declared bankruptcy & everyone lost their money. I wouldn't be handing over $$ until I get something


Exactly how I felt. Must say this development is run and owned by the church and is a nonprofit organization. Also the board members are doing all the planning and well absolutely everything. The financial statements are all absolutely spot on. But...... I just wasn't comfortable handing money over and waiting for 2plus years. Who knows if I'll still be alive, well I would like to think I will be but at 75 I'd rather be able to move in tomorrow not in 2 years.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never used a slate but started school in the same country school my dad attended. No indoor plumbing & a big wood stove in the back of the room. There were 14 kids in grade 1 to 8, 7 from one family & I loved it. The older kids helped the little ones & even taught us to skate on the slough in a field nearby. I went to a country school until 1/2 way through grade 4 when they started bussing us into town


I, also, went to a country school, 4 miles away and in the winter Daddy used the team and sled to get us to and from. Even bundled up it was a long journey, but when the snow started to melt, we got to talk with Daddy a lot. School was very important and only when we were snowbound and the snow too deep for the horses to break the road and travel all that way, did we stay home. As mother was a teacher and my oldest sister loved to play school, we played school a lot even when home using the free demo books mother had gotten. The country school had a big wood/coal burner at first, then fuel oil and we would put our foil wrapped potatoes or cheese sandwiches on top of the stove and have a hot lunch. Outhouses, one for boys, one for girls, all 8 grades and 13 kids. It was a great school with my aunt Anna as teacher, but we called her Mrs. Ripley when in school. She was an aunt by marriage. I went on to get my degrees and never had any problems with school with my humble beginning school. Like Bonnie, never used a slate, but like her, the big kids helped to teach the little ones. We could watch and learn as each of the grades learned at the blackboard and recited and even do the work of the higher grades as long as we had our own schoolwork done. Never took any homework home.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You made me smile, no neighbors for 200 or 300 feet????????my nearest, except for DS is about 1.5 Miles


Ha, ha! Could you even imagine finding a little cottage near a lake with neighbors only 200ft away, I think they would mostly be 500 or more feet away unless it's in a newer development. I was trying to be smart, lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost

DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep

HereÃ¢ÂÂs the Moccasins I made for DN. I thought I would try to get fancy & do beaded dragonflies, I should have stuck with diamonds or flowersÃ°ÂÂÂ


Edit. OK, why does KP sometimes lose its mind & add weird A’s in place of smilies & apostrophes?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I, also, went to a country school, 4 miles away and in the winter Daddy used the team and sled to get us to and from. Even bundled up it was a long journey, but when the snow started to melt, we got to talk with Daddy a lot. School was very important and only when we were snowbound and the snow too deep for the horses to break the road and travel all that way, did we stay home. As mother was a teacher and my oldest sister loved to play school, we played school a lot even when home using the free demo books mother had gotten. The country school had a big wood/coal burner at first, then fuel oil and we would put our foil wrapped potatoes or cheese sandwiches on top of the stove and have a hot lunch. Outhouses, one for boys, one for girls, all 8 grades and 13 kids. It was a great school with my aunt Anna as teacher, but we called her Mrs. Ripley when in school. She was an aunt by marriage. I went on to get my degrees and never had any problems with school with my humble beginning school. Like Bonnie, never used a slate, but like her, the big kids helped to teach the little ones. We could watch and learn as each of the grades learned at the blackboard and recited and even do the work of the higher grades as long as we had our own schoolwork done. Never took any homework home.


WOW what beautiful memories. So many of the small one room schools are now homes, same for the small churches in the villages around here. Often wonder what they look like inside.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> HereÃ¢ÂÂs the Moccasins I made for DN. I thought I would try to get fancy & do beaded dragonflies, I should have stuck with diamonds or flowersÃ°ÂÂÂ


Oh dear sure hope he's feeling much better tomorrow, sometimes really have to wonder what planet some of the doctors are on when we go in there not well and they till you to come back in a week or so.
Moccasins sound lovely, was actually looking at some this morning but didn't buy.

Edit: just see the photo's, oh they look so lovely and soft, she's going to really love those.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Night ALL, suddenly tired hopefully will have a restful sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think those Kurigs are an expensive way to have coffee but I guess OK if only one person.
> We can't use drip coffee makers here, there's so much iron in our water that they plug up in no time & cleaning them is a hassle. I don't drink coffee so we only make it occasionally so have a French press.
> Older son& family bought younger son a Kurig last year for Christmas & he was telling me yesterday he thinks he needs to clean it, he's away a week at a time & said he wonders if something is growing in the water tank from it sitting a week as he made coffee when he came home this time & felt sick to his stomach after.


He should empty the water carafe if he's going to be gone, I empty mine before leaving on vacation so that the water isn't just sitting there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Margaret, congratulations on the weight loss & lowering the BP meds.
> 
> ...


I hope that they were able to get him fixed up and back at it, I hope you don't catch anything either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Margaret, congratulations on the weight loss & lowering the BP meds.
> 
> ...


Hope he's soon on the mend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


Lol! That's about right, not write. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie those moccasins are super, lovely job done. Yours and Flytyin memories of school are very Little house on the Prairie sounding.
We lived in a small town which had lots of farms and is still today a big horse breeding area. The farm children would ride their horses to school and the horses were free to roam around the school grounds which were grassed. Great memories of those times of childhood. 
I just got home from the physio therapy session again, feels really nice and loosened up back muscles. I have some stretches to do and keep up the daily walks and things should be ok hopefully.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She is so cute. She knows she has a good home now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. I really like mine and with the stainless steel insert, I can use all the pots and pans I already have. Do have some Swiss Diamond that are already induction ready, but all my cast iron and copper bottom ones work as well.


Your cast iron should work on the induction without the special plate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


Hope your DH is soon better. Does he still have his puffer from last year? And can you get Mucinex at a pharmacy there? That would help. And don't forget the 1/4 tsp cinnamon mixed well with 1 T of honey!

Moccasins look great! DGD will love her sewing machine and carry bag. It isn't KP, it's an Apple update causing the issues. There have been a lot of complaints about it in the past week. They were talking about it on the news last week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never used a slate but started school in the same country school my dad attended. No indoor plumbing & a big wood stove in the back of the room ( like on Little House on the Prairie ????). There were 14 kids in grade 1 to 8, 7 from one family & I loved it. The older kids helped the little ones & even taught us to skate on the slough in a field nearby. I went to a country school until 1/2 way through grade 4 when they started bussing us into town


we had slates in Scotland in the Infants class


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I used to have that spell check poem on my office wall. 

Thank you all for the comments on Miss Tiff. She went back to her hidey hole when I put her back in her safe room (DD's room), but she was very interested in looking around when I gave her the tour. I'm hoping we can let her explore on her own soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


Lol????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> we had slates in Scotland in the Infants class


We did too in Lancashire till I changed schools at age 7.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


I love this!!!!! Great job!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you and agree, they roll around too quickly. Infact I gave this years Birthday to my twin. 75 is plenty old enough, let her be 76! Incidentally I spoke with her today and had the best talk in decades. She actually spoke for 5 minutes and told me how Jim, my nephew, wants to be captain of a boat, that June, bought her new shoes as she was having trouble with her feet. Usually she talks 1 minute and if I say How's June she'll say fine. In fact, her own kids call each other if they can keep her on the phone more than a minute.


Great that you had a good conversation with your twin sister. :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


What a cutie! Looks like she has longish hair?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I gave her the link


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone trying to catch up again. Happy belated biirthday Gwen! You look terrific! I'm so sorry about your lost kitty Sorelena. My daughter has such a tender heart for cats she cries and is sad for along time when one s lost no matter whose kitty it is. I'm like that with dogs
Ohio Joy I hope the move to the new facility goes ok. Desert Joy I'm glad you surgery went well and hope you will feel well soon.
Looks like we:ll have christmas spread out over a few days but that's fine forgive the mixd up letters my computer is acting up again. Will continue to catch up later.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


Beautiful moccasins.....and why does it lose its mind? No idea, like when are those super annoying ads going to quit?!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


That came out beautifully!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My phone not only has spell checker it has pictures ,if i start to type the word home it will come up along the bottom along with a little picture of a pretty house , keep telling it I want to send a message not paint a picture ????


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


Oh she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you are wise to back away
> My sisters DH was telling us about a fancy condo development in BC that people were to make a deposit & after those were collected they declared bankruptcy & everyone lost their money. I wouldn't be handing over $$ until I get something


 :sm06: 
That would be awful!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Think I will go to bed soon. Slept very poorly last night. Sure seems this cold is hanging on, at least for dh! I'm better but it seems his is returning. Bonnie, how odd the dr would tell your dh to come back in a few days, especially when he's feeling so badly. But it seems more and more doctors are being careful about dispensing antibiotics and such due to previous over use. Makes it hard for the truly ill ones tho. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


Great idea for DG, I need to get a carry case for my sewing machine. 
Love the moccasins, those are great and I love the dragonflies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Night ALL, suddenly tired hopefully will have a restful sleep.


Hope you had lovely dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to have that spell check poem on my office wall.
> 
> Thank you all for the comments on Miss Tiff. She went back to her hidey hole when I put her back in her safe room (DD's room), but she was very interested in looking around when I gave her the tour. I'm hoping we can let her explore on her own soon.


How is she and DD bonding?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


Oh, she is lovely!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, moccasins are exquisite.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

knittergma, thank you. Have right eye done Thursday and I’m so happy. Merry Christmas. What are you knitting?
KayeJo, thank you. It was so uplifting to have Carol talk like the old Carol.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He should empty the water carafe if he's going to be gone, I empty mine before leaving on vacation so that the water isn't just sitting there.


I'll tell him that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Think I will go to bed soon. Slept very poorly last night. Sure seems this cold is hanging on, at least for dh! I'm better but it seems his is returning. Bonnie, how odd the dr would tell your dh to come back in a few days, especially when he's feeling so badly. But it seems more and more doctors are being careful about dispensing antibiotics and such due to previous over use. Makes it hard for the truly ill ones tho. Hope he feels better soon.


Yes, if the doctor would only realize for him to give in & go, he's feeling really bad. He didn't ask for antibiotics, just the steroid puffer that helped him get rid of it when he was last really sick 3 years ago.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, must catch up on what you are saying about your heart. I know the heat can be quite bothersome and you seem to be getting too hot. Oh dear. Is it palpitations? I know you will check with the doctor and let him/her know. I see it is the AF. Will they do a procedure to correct this? I know it is tricky timing to do anything.


I also have afib, have had it for about two years. The procedure they do to bring your heart into normal rhythm is a cardioversion, commonly called shocking the heart. I have had it done three times, but none of them held for very long. I take a blood thinner and a medication for rate control. There are medications that are supposed to bring your heart back to normal rhythm, but they have so many bad side effects and contraindications. I did take one for a short time, but ended up in the ER with a heart rate of 180! I don't wish to try any other of those medications.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What a cutie! Looks like she has longish hair?


Oh yes, she is very fluffy!

Great vest pattern. Bonnie, love the mocs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How is she and DD bonding?


DD is taking care of her, but it looks like she'll be my cat. DD will still adopt her own when she feels ready.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She's lovely and it's so good that she has settled so well. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


Wow, I am in awe of your talents! Those moccasins are fabulous! Hope DH feels better today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


She is going to look lovely in that. Beautiful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And in a couple of days we will have reached the Solstice! shorter days for us, and lengthening ones for you- you will know then spring will happen eventually, and we will be looking forward to autumn.


Can't wait!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


That looks great Jackie. Another little girl with a Christmassy jacket.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


What a pretty cat :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She is adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


Beautiful moccasins Bonnie I like the dragonflies. .
Sorry to hear that husband didnt get the help at the doctors hope he feels better soon . 
The smilies seem to change to jumbled letters when the message is left for a while especially when pictures are being added


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


They are wonderful moccasins. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Bonnie those moccasins are super, lovely job done. Yours and Flytyin memories of school are very Little house on the Prairie sounding.
> We lived in a small town which had lots of farms and is still today a big horse breeding area. The farm children would ride their horses to school and the horses were free to roam around the school grounds which were grassed. Great memories of those times of childhood.
> I just got home from the physio therapy session again, feels really nice and loosened up back muscles. I have some stretches to do and keep up the daily walks and things should be ok hopefully.


That sounds good and positive :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I'm sorry your SILs Mother isn't happy where she is, I do hope things change for her or that she could move somewhere else and be happy.
> Perhaps with just becoming a widow she hasn't adjusted to life without her DH. So difficult making moves into new homes etc when our loved one passes.
> Family and friends tell us to wait a year or so to make changes, I myself sold and moved all within 6months. I have no regrets, was the best thing to do for myself, but not for so many others.
> No one can tell or suggest what someone should do even if they mean well, it has to be a personal decision.
> No one to blame if it was a wrong move. ????


I think you're right. She's only been there a few weeks so we're hoping she will settle. It was her idea to move as she said her old house was too big (it was) but she wanted to stay near her friends. To be honest, she has been leading her three children a merry dance since she was widowed. Whether it's grief or she's just a very selfish lady I'm not sure. She certainly would be better off there as she is not really fit enough physically to live totally on her own and is much better off with people around to keep an eye on her and someone to call if she had a fall.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


They look great Bonnie. Please can I put my order in? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all

Being quiet here due to work and some other stresses, including a real bad storm. Never seen rain that hard.

Traffic Control work is a little up and down, up at the moment as construction companies try to meet Christmas deadlines. Did 10 hour shift today and feet very sore. Will have time to do some geocaching over Christmas and keep up here.

Killed another phone, it fell from pants picket and went swimming.

The heat is really annoying, not as hot as last summer, but humid all the time. Big concern for me with heart failure so watch forecast regularly. Being alright so far, had a nice breeze come up at the right time today. 

Time to zap a pie and have dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Every air b&b we stayed in, in Spain, had an induction stove. Didn't matter whether it was a newer place or not. The only problem is we found not all pans worked on them. We wanted to have a cheaper way to make coffee as they all had a type of Kuerig, though no two had the same type, and the pods were so expensive - we do drink a lot of coffee! My daughter decided they wanted a larger bialetti anyway, so she bought one only to discover it didn't work on the induction stove!


Yes they must be metallic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I have an induction hotplate and was able to purchase on Amazon a slide in metal plate that made every pot work on the induction stove. That way all my ones that weren't able to support a magnet worked. You can find it here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VonShef-Induction-Diffuser-Stainless-Medium/dp/B00DOZXK4Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513608468&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=induction+cooktop+plate+to+make+regular+pots+work
> 
> I really like using the induction hotplate but also like having a regular stove.


That could be useful once I have the rest of my saucepans out as I suspect some won't work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not always!!
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> ...


I love this. 
Spelling has always been a problem for me and it is amazing how often spell check can't give me the right spelling. I'm a failure of the system we are extolling. Having said that I have no doubt that spelling does need to be taught.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am not at all familiar with induction stoves. What is special about them? I have an electric stove/oven and sure would love to have a gas range instead. Have wanted to replace with a gas range ever since we married; had gas in my house.


They have the instant response of gas. No flame so things can't catch alight. Turn off if no pan on them or left on for a long period. I have a single one for now and it has a timer on it as well. 
As has been mentioned they only work with metal pans. If a magnet attaches it will work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


That's sounding really positive. She lovely


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I have a single induction hot plate and absolutely love it, use it whenever I can. Especially fantastic in those hot summer days, lol! No hot kitchen. ????


The single one I have now confirmed our thinking of getting one. We were going to have gas because I like the instant response but then realised that it would be very expensive for just a hot plate with a minimum connection charge unrelated to how much you use. And the induction hot plates are now a reasonable price as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He should empty the water carafe if he's going to be gone, I empty mine before leaving on vacation so that the water isn't just sitting there.


I second this. Water does grow bacteria especially when it is stagnant such as in the tanks which aren't being used. so could well upset his stomach.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie those moccasins are super, lovely job done. Yours and Flytyin memories of school are very Little house on the Prairie sounding.
> We lived in a small town which had lots of farms and is still today a big horse breeding area. The farm children would ride their horses to school and the horses were free to roam around the school grounds which were grassed. Great memories of those times of childhood.
> I just got home from the physio therapy session again, feels really nice and loosened up back muscles. I have some stretches to do and keep up the daily walks and things should be ok hopefully.


Great that the back is settling without too many hassles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Took E on a different train line today. It uses different trains and she was very excited to go on a yellow train. 
The other week I commented on her excitement at getting to Bunnings. Well today on the train we passed one backing onto the train line. What shop is that I asked? Bunnings she instantly told me. I laughed at this 2 year old recognising a hardware store before the frequently learnt McDonald’s or Coca-Cola. 
At one point David and I were the other end of the house and we heard sounds of delightband giggling coming from her. Went to see what such great fun and she was coming back to us. I said what were you doing that was such fun. So she turned round and went back into her room and started spinning around, stamping her feet and waving her arms around. You were dancing I said. Yes dancing. No music but clearly something started her. She does love dancing but usually when music on. And her delight was just so wonderfu even without seeing her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We did too in Lancashire till I changed schools at age 7.


I know we went on to paper and pencil when we went into Miss Stewart's class, I think that was at 7 years old, and cursive writing. I really did not like my new teacher- she was very strict. I remember girls with work worn hands from scrubbing out the Dairy before school, and how they knitted socks on DPN's. Life for many was very hard in post war Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, moccasins are exquisite.


I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I also have afib, have had it for about two years. The procedure they do to bring your heart into normal rhythm is a cardioversion, commonly called shocking the heart. I have had it done three times, but none of them held for very long. I take a blood thinner and a medication for rate control. There are medications that are supposed to bring your heart back to normal rhythm, but they have so many bad side effects and contraindications. I did take one for a short time, but ended up in the ER with a heart rate of 180! I don't wish to try any other of those medications.


That does not sound good at all. I am taking Pradaxa not the Coumadin now (Warfarin) as a blood thinner, a _beta_ blocker, and various other things that I have got a bit vague as to why they were prescribed- I must double check that when I see the doctor again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful moccasins Bonnie I like the dragonflies. .
> Sorry to hear that husband didnt get the help at the doctors hope he feels better soon .
> The smilies seem to change to jumbled letters when the message is left for a while especially when pictures are being added


Happened to me once when I was standing in for Sam- it was almost unintelligible!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I love this.
> Spelling has always been a problem for me and it is amazing how often spell check can't give me the right spelling. I'm a failure of the system we are extolling. Having said that I have no doubt that spelling does need to be taught.


Through working with less able kids I have come to the conclusion that you are either a good 'speller' and have no real need to learn rules of spelling, or you are not good at spelling and a lot of the rules don't help! I fall into the latter category but I by now would make a great proof reader as I can look at a word and know that it's not the right spelling, just not necessarily be able to immediately spell it correctly! Still hear words in my head too...Wednesday - I'm saying Wed-Ness-Day, February...Feb-roo-ary, etc!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> I think you're right. She's only been there a few weeks so we're hoping she will settle. It was her idea to move as she said her old house was too big (it was) but she wanted to stay near her friends. To be honest, she has been leading her three children a merry dance since she was widowed. Whether it's grief or she's just a very selfish lady I'm not sure. She certainly would be better off there as she is not really fit enough physically to live totally on her own and is much better off with people around to keep an eye on her and someone to call if she had a fall.


Often read that a parent or in law can be very demanding or selfish when their loved one passes on. Don't know if it's from sadness, loneliness or selfishness or that's just who they are. Sad for everyone.  
One positive thing is that she's in a place where help will be there if she needs it. 
I'm sure it's a huge adjustment for someone who didn't want to move from their home, but in today's World there are some really fantastic Lifestyle places to live.

Life is what one makes of it oneself is one of my mottos.

????????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> The single one I have now confirmed our thinking of getting one. We were going to have gas because I like the instant response but then realised that it would be very expensive for just a hot plate with a minimum connection charge unrelated to how much you use. And the induction hot plates are now a reasonable price as well.


Yes I've also noticed prices are going down on the Induction hot plates, stove tops etc. My dream was to one day own a gas stove too, never happened though, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> I second this. Water does grow bacteria especially when it is stagnant such as in the tanks which aren't being used. so could well upset his stomach.


Talking about stagnant water..... I was wondering/thinking.... I leave my filtered water on my countertop don't put it in the fridge as I don't like to drink cold water. Do you think the water is still good after 2days??? Just wondering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Miss Tiff is beautiful!


Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Through working with less able kids I have come to the conclusion that you are either a good 'speller' and have no real need to learn rules of spelling, or you are not good at spelling and a lot of the rules don't help! I fall into the latter category but I by now would make a great proof reader as I can look at a word and know that it's not the right spelling, just not necessarily be able to immediately spell it correctly! Still hear words in my head too...Wednesday - I'm saying Wed-Ness-Day, February...Feb-roo-ary, etc!


I suspect also that the age one learns to read may influence that. I've always been a good speller (my first grownup job was proofreader, at 19, and I always find typos and grammar errors in published books), but I learned to read at 3 while others in my first grade class could not yet read. I also find it is not a matter of intelligence, either; some of the smartest people I've ever known were atrocious spellers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for that link. That is facinating.


kiwifrau said:


> I would love a gas stove too.
> 
> Induction stove tops or stoves generate no heat and yet you can boil water within seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't you just love hearing E's giggles and delight. I imagine this Christmas will be very special with her.


darowil said:


> Took E on a different train line today. It uses different trains and she was very excited to go on a yellow train.
> The other week I commented on her excitement at getting to Bunnings. Well today on the train we passed one backing onto the train line. What shop is that I asked? Bunnings she instantly told me. I laughed at this 2 year old recognising a hardware store before the frequently learnt McDonald's or Coca-Cola.
> At one point David and I were the other end of the house and we heard sounds of delightband giggling coming from her. Went to see what such great fun and she was coming back to us. I said what were you doing that was such fun. So she turned round and went back into her room and started spinning around, stamping her feet and waving her arms around. You were dancing I said. Yes dancing. No music but clearly something started her. She does love dancing but usually when music on. And her delight was just so wonderfu even without seeing her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do go over ALL your meds with the doctor next time you go. They can somewhat predict how 2 or 3 may interact but beyond that taking something else doctors can't be sure how they will interact. Because I do take several different meds my doctors have me classified as a "high drug risk" patient. I'm still hopeful that some of the meds will be discontinued as I finish losing weight.
And speaking of medications I am a little ticked at one of the pharmacies that I have to use. Usually, I get a reminder from the one that has to ship in my prescriptions but didn't this time; I get 3 months worth of meds at a time. I called because I noted that I would need a refill before Christmas. Called the pharmacy and they have no record of the prescription! Just ridiculous. I've now got a call into the doctor's office to see if he can fax in a new prescription. Hoping to hear back from them asap so that this can be taken care of;
because it is mail ordered/sent it takes about a week to get it!


Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound good at all. I am taking Pradaxa not the Coumadin now (Warfarin) as a blood thinner, a _beta_ blocker, and various other things that I have got a bit vague as to why they were prescribed- I must double check that when I see the doctor again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


They're lovely mocs, Bonnie. I wondered what was happening to you with all those A's.

Did the doctor suggest a chest xray? I'd be concerned if he's coughing up a lot of crud.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Grandmapaula lately? I'm missing her posts on sewing the grands Christmas jammies and such.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just had a message come up saying this page is "unresponsive". I've never had that happen before. I had to get out of here and come back in to read more.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the compliments on the vest. It was a fun project.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Talking about stagnant water..... I was wondering/thinking.... I leave my filtered water on my countertop don't put it in the fridge as I don't like to drink cold water. Do you think the water is still good after 2days??? Just wondering.


I have been told to keep filtered water in the fridge and not on the counter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kate I would just like to say a big thank you , I've been struggling with a big ball of multi coloured wool in what I would describe as autumnal colours , its been on my needles supposedly going to be a wrap for over a year now . It just wasnt talking to me. Last week I made myself either finish it or frog the whole thing , knitting away for a couple of days when I said no just frog and be done with it so I did , then i saw your lovely scarf and yes the talking started . Ive got the last 6 rows to do and its finished , really happy with it , so thank you very much for showing yours ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Being quiet here due to work and some other stresses, including a real bad storm. Never seen rain that hard.
> 
> ...


Glad you are doing okay other than sore feet, but a real bummer that you killed your phone. 
Great that you'll be able to enjoy some geocaching though, that's always a good plus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do go over ALL your meds with the doctor next time you go. They can somewhat predict how 2 or 3 may interact but beyond that taking something else doctors can't be sure how they will interact. Because I do take several different meds my doctors have me classified as a "high drug risk" patient. I'm still hopeful that some of the meds will be discontinued as I finish losing weight.
> And speaking of medications I am a little ticked at one of the pharmacies that I have to use. Usually, I get a reminder from the one that has to ship in my prescriptions but didn't this time; I get 3 months worth of meds at a time. I called because I noted that I would need a refill before Christmas. Called the pharmacy and they have no record of the prescription! Just ridiculous. I've now got a call into the doctor's office to see if he can fax in a new prescription. Hoping to hear back from them asap so that this can be taken care of;
> because it is mail ordered/sent it takes about a week to get it!


I am lucky that the pharmacist is really clued up, and will tell me if there are any potential problems with what has been prescribed- it is just some drugs were first prescribed 7 or 8 years ago, and I have forgotten exactly why.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate I would just like to say a big thank you , I've been struggling with a big ball of multi coloured wool in what I would describe as autumnal colours , its been on my needles supposedly going to be a wrap for over a year now . It just wasnt talking to me. Last week I made myself either finish it or frog the whole thing , knitting away for a couple of days when I said no just frog and be done with it so I did , then i saw your lovely scarf and yes the talking started . Ive got the last 6 rows to do and its finished , really happy with it , so thank you very much for showing yours ????


That is great! Some times it can take such a long time for the yarn to 'declare' it'self.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD is taking care of her, but it looks like she'll be my cat. DD will still adopt her own when she feels ready.


It's good that she likes her, but great that she'll be able to pick hers when she is ready for it and the right one comes along.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll tell him that


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I've also noticed prices are going down on the Induction hot plates, stove tops etc. My dream was to one day own a gas stove too, never happened though, lol!


That's one thing I never want. I know they are much improved but when growing up, I babysat for a family with a gas stove, stayed with them a week at a time as the wife worked 4-12 shift at hospital every other week, I had singed hair the whole time I worked for them ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do go over ALL your meds with the doctor next time you go. They can somewhat predict how 2 or 3 may interact but beyond that taking something else doctors can't be sure how they will interact. Because I do take several different meds my doctors have me classified as a "high drug risk" patient. I'm still hopeful that some of the meds will be discontinued as I finish losing weight.
> And speaking of medications I am a little ticked at one of the pharmacies that I have to use. Usually, I get a reminder from the one that has to ship in my prescriptions but didn't this time; I get 3 months worth of meds at a time. I called because I noted that I would need a refill before Christmas. Called the pharmacy and they have no record of the prescription! Just ridiculous. I've now got a call into the doctor's office to see if he can fax in a new prescription. Hoping to hear back from them asap so that this can be taken care of;
> because it is mail ordered/sent it takes about a week to get it!


Do you get the drugs by mail because you get a better price?
You must soon stop losing weight or you will be a skeleton ????you look amazing now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> They're lovely mocs, Bonnie. I wondered what was happening to you with all those A's.
> 
> Did the doctor suggest a chest xray? I'd be concerned if he's coughing up a lot of crud.


No chest X-ray yet, I suspect if he's not better by Friday they will do that. He seems a little better this morning, at least he's off the couch at the moment, that's an improvement over yesterday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate I would just like to say a big thank you , I've been struggling with a big ball of multi coloured wool in what I would describe as autumnal colours , its been on my needles supposedly going to be a wrap for over a year now . It just wasnt talking to me. Last week I made myself either finish it or frog the whole thing , knitting away for a couple of days when I said no just frog and be done with it so I did , then i saw your lovely scarf and yes the talking started . Ive got the last 6 rows to do and its finished , really happy with it , so thank you very much for showing yours ????


Be sure to post a photo please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took E on a different train line today. It uses different trains and she was very excited to go on a yellow train.
> The other week I commented on her excitement at getting to Bunnings. Well today on the train we passed one backing onto the train line. What shop is that I asked? Bunnings she instantly told me. I laughed at this 2 year old recognising a hardware store before the frequently learnt McDonald's or Coca-Cola.
> At one point David and I were the other end of the house and we heard sounds of delightband giggling coming from her. Went to see what such great fun and she was coming back to us. I said what were you doing that was such fun. So she turned round and went back into her room and started spinning around, stamping her feet and waving her arms around. You were dancing I said. Yes dancing. No music but clearly something started her. She does love dancing but usually when music on. And her delight was just so wonderfu even without seeing her.


Lol! She is so much fun, just to hear the stories of her escapades, I imagine it's a ton better being there in person. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Through working with less able kids I have come to the conclusion that you are either a good 'speller' and have no real need to learn rules of spelling, or you are not good at spelling and a lot of the rules don't help! I fall into the latter category but I by now would make a great proof reader as I can look at a word and know that it's not the right spelling, just not necessarily be able to immediately spell it correctly! Still hear words in my head too...Wednesday - I'm saying Wed-Ness-Day, February...Feb-roo-ary, etc!


Haha, I before E except after C and in words like neighbor and weigh, I still sound words out in my head too when spelling certain words. I figure if it worked when I was 5, it'll work when I'm 95. :sm04:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Grandmapaula lately? I'm missing her posts on sewing the grands Christmas jammies and such.


She is busy making 14 sets of pajamas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Grandmapaula lately? I'm missing her posts on sewing the grands Christmas jammies and such.


I've only talked to her through Facebook. She and Bob are doing fine and she was just finishing up upteen pairs of Christmas pajamas. She's been very busy with grandkids and being family chauffer and says she's hope to be back on here in early 2018.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate I would just like to say a big thank you , I've been struggling with a big ball of multi coloured wool in what I would describe as autumnal colours , its been on my needles supposedly going to be a wrap for over a year now . It just wasnt talking to me. Last week I made myself either finish it or frog the whole thing , knitting away for a couple of days when I said no just frog and be done with it so I did , then i saw your lovely scarf and yes the talking started . Ive got the last 6 rows to do and its finished , really happy with it , so thank you very much for showing yours ????


Photo please! Sounds like the perfect project for that yarn. Though between the yarn talking to you and Margaret talking to downspouts, it could be a tie of who will see the men in white coats first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> She is busy making 14 sets of pajamas.


Lol, I knew there would be a lot of them. :sm04: 
Thank you for letting us know, I really miss seeing her post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've only talked to her through Facebook. She and Bob are doing fine and she was just finishing up upteen pairs of Christmas pajamas. She's been very busy with grandkids and being family chauffer and says she's hope to be back on here in early 2018.


That's good, better busy than anything else, it will be good to have her back too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's been a very busy week with making Christmas candy and doing the cookies today. I'll be glad when they're all out of the house to the neighbors and sent home with my kids. I way overate on the last batch of peanut brittle and divinity. The caramels will be next, I'm sure. I'm glad that I'm not that into chocolate fudge, but the neighbors will love it. Cookies on deck for today are pecan crescents, snickerdoodle and spritz and probably some sugar cut out cookies ready for decorating by the DGC. They arrive Friday and will be here through Sunday night to spend Christmas morning at their own house. It works out well for us. By Tuesday, I'll be exhausted, I'm sure. I'm doing a little better in the sleep department, but still nothing over 5 hours per night.

I have the menus all made out and will do the shopping tomorrow morning and get some of the items pre-made including: traditional lasagna and egg plant lasagna (no dairy), lemon pepper chicken with capers, tri-color potato frittata, tortellini pesto salad, Middle Eastern chick pea salad (with za'atar), gyros platter, and 2 different breakfast casseroles. Lunches will be leftovers and sandwiches along with some minestrone soup. I always like to have everything made up ahead of time so that I can spend time making and decorating popcorn ball snowmen, Christmas cutout cookies, tree decorations, board games, etc. I'm going to try to make my own homemade pita bread - wish me luck.

Sam and everyone else feeling poorly - I hope you return to good health quickly. I'm praying for all of those affected in the train crash in Washington state. How very tragic and sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a very busy week with making Christmas candy and doing the cookies today. I'll be glad when they're all out of the house to the neighbors and sent home with my kids. I way overate on the last batch of peanut brittle and divinity. The caramels will be next, I'm sure. I'm glad that I'm not that into chocolate fudge, but the neighbors will love it. Cookies on deck for today are pecan crescents, snickerdoodle and spritz and probably some sugar cut out cookies ready for decorating by the DGC. They arrive Friday and will be here through Sunday night to spend Christmas morning at their own house. It works out well for us. By Tuesday, I'll be exhausted, I'm sure. I'm doing a little better in the sleep department, but still nothing over 5 hours per night.
> 
> I have the menus all made out and will do the shopping tomorrow morning and get some of the items pre-made including: traditional lasagna and egg plant lasagna (no dairy), lemon pepper chicken with capers, tri-color potato frittata, tortellini pesto salad, Middle Eastern chick pea salad (with za'atar), gyros platter, and 2 different breakfast casseroles. Lunches will be leftovers and sandwiches along with some minestrone soup. I always like to have everything made up ahead of time so that I can spend time making and decorating popcorn ball snowmen, Christmas cutout cookies, tree decorations, board games, etc. I'm going to try to make my own homemade pita bread - wish me luck.
> 
> Sam and everyone else feeling poorly - I hope you return to good health quickly. I'm praying for all of those affected in the train crash in Washington state. How very tragic and sad.


Wow! The military could use you for planning and strategy. :sm23: 
You seriously have it all planned out so well, does make for less stress though, are you sure you don't want to go into party planning?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a very busy week with making Christmas candy and doing the cookies today. I'll be glad when they're all out of the house to the neighbors and sent home with my kids. I way overate on the last batch of peanut brittle and divinity. The caramels will be next, I'm sure. I'm glad that I'm not that into chocolate fudge, but the neighbors will love it. Cookies on deck for today are pecan crescents, snickerdoodle and spritz and probably some sugar cut out cookies ready for decorating by the DGC. They arrive Friday and will be here through Sunday night to spend Christmas morning at their own house. It works out well for us. By Tuesday, I'll be exhausted, I'm sure. I'm doing a little better in the sleep department, but still nothing over 5 hours per night.
> 
> I have the menus all made out and will do the shopping tomorrow morning and get some of the items pre-made including: traditional lasagna and egg plant lasagna (no dairy), lemon pepper chicken with capers, tri-color potato frittata, tortellini pesto salad, Middle Eastern chick pea salad (with za'atar), gyros platter, and 2 different breakfast casseroles. Lunches will be leftovers and sandwiches along with some minestrone soup. I always like to have everything made up ahead of time so that I can spend time making and decorating popcorn ball snowmen, Christmas cutout cookies, tree decorations, board games, etc. I'm going to try to make my own homemade pita bread - wish me luck.
> 
> Sam and everyone else feeling poorly - I hope you return to good health quickly. I'm praying for all of those affected in the train crash in Washington state. How very tragic and sad.


Your menu sounds fantastic. Everyone will be well fed. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Photo please! Sounds like the perfect project for that yarn. Though between the yarn talking to you and Margaret talking to downspouts, it could be a tie of who will see the men in white coats first.


I have the best conversations with me, myself and yarn :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Be sure to post a photo please.


I will tomorrow its dark dark here now and the light just makes it a weird colour


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! The military could use you for planning and strategy. :sm23:
> You seriously have it all planned out so well, does make for less stress though, are you sure you don't want to go into party planning?


I'm sure! I get my fair share without being a professional. My sister and I were talking about things for 2019 family reunion and working with a HS classmate for 50th reunion also in 2019. I'll be starting KAP planning in January also so start feeding me your ideas-should we do the charity silent auction again?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your menu sounds fantastic. Everyone will be well fed. :sm24:


I try! You'll note that I'm not making any desserts; they'll have to make do with the candy and cookies.

I will miss having some of the traditional mince pies, date filled cookies, and jelly rolls but need to cut the amount of things somewhere.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, sorry you lost your phone. Hope you don’t have any more 10 hour shifts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love E dancing. What fun to be with her for for Christmas.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a very busy week with making Christmas candy and doing the cookies today. I'll be glad when they're all out of the house to the neighbors and sent home with my kids. I way overate on the last batch of peanut brittle and divinity. The caramels will be next, I'm sure. I'm glad that I'm not that into chocolate fudge, but the neighbors will love it. Cookies on deck for today are pecan crescents, snickerdoodle and spritz and probably some sugar cut out cookies ready for decorating by the DGC. They arrive Friday and will be here through Sunday night to spend Christmas morning at their own house. It works out well for us. By Tuesday, I'll be exhausted, I'm sure. I'm doing a little better in the sleep department, but still nothing over 5 hours per night.
> 
> I have the menus all made out and will do the shopping tomorrow morning and get some of the items pre-made including: traditional lasagna and egg plant lasagna (no dairy), lemon pepper chicken with capers, tri-color potato frittata, tortellini pesto salad, Middle Eastern chick pea salad (with za'atar), gyros platter, and 2 different breakfast casseroles. Lunches will be leftovers and sandwiches along with some minestrone soup. I always like to have everything made up ahead of time so that I can spend time making and decorating popcorn ball snowmen, Christmas cutout cookies, tree decorations, board games, etc. I'm going to try to make my own homemade pita bread - wish me luck.
> 
> Sam and everyone else feeling poorly - I hope you return to good health quickly. I'm praying for all of those affected in the train crash in Washington state. How very tragic and sad.


Wow you have been busy and going to be more busy over the next couple of days , I like to prepare in advance too but i have a lot less cooking to do than you thank goodness , hope you havea wonderful time with your family Jeanette


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's Grandmapaula's birthday today - many happy returns. I hope you get a chance to celebrate in between all those pj's.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I try! You'll note that I'm not making any desserts; they'll have to make do with the candy and cookies.
> 
> I will miss having some of the traditional mince pies, date filled cookies, and jelly rolls but need to cut the amount of things somewhere.


Candy and cookies are good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have the best conversations with me, myself and yarn :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: You are not alone in that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure! I get my fair share without being a professional. My sister and I were talking about things for 2019 family reunion and working with a HS classmate for 50th reunion also in 2019. I'll be starting KAP planning in January also so start feeding me your ideas-should we do the charity silent auction again?


 :sm23: You certainly do get plenty of planning in. 
Oh yes! Marla and I have been discussing what we should put in the silent auction, I think it is a great idea, I can't speak for anyone else though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I try! You'll note that I'm not making any desserts; they'll have to make do with the candy and cookies.
> 
> I will miss having some of the traditional mince pies, date filled cookies, and jelly rolls but need to cut the amount of things somewhere.


I need to find my recipe for Mince Meat Cookies, I think David would eat them in cookie form, pie, probably not. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANDMAPAULA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I broke my candy thermometer while washing it, so probably no divinity this year after all. Bother. I don't trust myself with the water test for the right temperature. I could go buy a new one, I guess, but I really don't want to be in a crowded store.

We're taking Miss Tiff for her checkup this afternoon. ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just when we thought everything had been laid to rest re our SILs estate a year on from her passing, things have taken a twist.
Her nephew called to tell me he can’t contact the beneficiary of her Will to find out what happened to the Danish heritage items.
Our SIL promised verbally, to hand them on to her niece and nephew. So he’s going for a copy of the Will, then possibly contest it.
We haven’t had any contact either apart from an email on anniversary of SILs passing. I replied to email for contact details but no reply forthcoming. Have discovered that the beneficiary, and her parents have all sold their homes, plus SILs and have disappeared somewhere! Could be costly to hire a PI to find them, so a tricky situation all round. ⁉


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look at those eyes - what a precious kitty. she is definitely a winner. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wow you have been busy and going to be more busy over the next couple of days , I like to prepare in advance too but i have a lot less cooking to do than you thank goodness , hope you havea wonderful time with your family Jeanette


Rookie, can I come? Your dinner sounds amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought everything had been laid to rest re our SILs estate a year on from her passing, things have taken a twist.
> Her nephew called to tell me he can't contact the beneficiary of her Will to find out what happened to the Danish heritage items.
> Our SIL promised verbally, to hand them on to her niece and nephew. So he's going for a copy of the Will, then possibly contest it.
> We haven't had any contact either apart from an email on anniversary of SILs passing. I replied to email for contact details but no reply forthcoming. Have discovered that the beneficiary, and her parents have all sold their homes, plus SILs and have disappeared somewhere! Could be costly to hire a PI to find them, so a tricky situation all round. ⁉


Oh dear- does not sound very hopeful for the nephew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought everything had been laid to rest re our SILs estate a year on from her passing, things have taken a twist.
> Her nephew called to tell me he can't contact the beneficiary of her Will to find out what happened to the Danish heritage items.
> Our SIL promised verbally, to hand them on to her niece and nephew. So he's going for a copy of the Will, then possibly contest it.
> We haven't had any contact either apart from an email on anniversary of SILs passing. I replied to email for contact details but no reply forthcoming. Have discovered that the beneficiary, and her parents have all sold their homes, plus SILs and have disappeared somewhere! Could be costly to hire a PI to find them, so a tricky situation all round. ⁉


It will be tricky. Was the beneficiary a close blood relative? Promises not written aren't worth much. My DH's nana had an antique desk that she gave verbally to my DH. In the meantime, my MIL kept the desk and said DH would get it when she died. In her will, she gave it to her granddaughter. Needless to say, my DH was shocked but he let it go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought everything had been laid to rest re our SILs estate a year on from her passing, things have taken a twist.
> Her nephew called to tell me he can't contact the beneficiary of her Will to find out what happened to the Danish heritage items.
> Our SIL promised verbally, to hand them on to her niece and nephew. So he's going for a copy of the Will, then possibly contest it.
> We haven't had any contact either apart from an email on anniversary of SILs passing. I replied to email for contact details but no reply forthcoming. Have discovered that the beneficiary, and her parents have all sold their homes, plus SILs and have disappeared somewhere! Could be costly to hire a PI to find them, so a tricky situation all round. ⁉


Oh dear, that is sad. I'm thinking they got what they wanted and then made sure they left. Really sad when someone promised something and then it isn't carried out. I'm sure the sentimental value means so much to them. Not a nice time of year to have to think of all this turmoil but it does tend to come up on the Holidays when we are thinking of those we love.

My grandfather promised me their silverware but I know my aunt took it. I never said anything as I was pretty young then. I never did get any nice silverware, however, I did get myself a very good set of Christophle stainless steel service from France while living in Germany. The sales ladies there all said the stainless steel would be so much more economical and no cleaning. Love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I broke my candy thermometer while washing it, so probably no divinity this year after all. Bother. I don't trust myself with the water test for the right temperature. I could go buy a new one, I guess, but I really don't want to be in a crowded store.
> 
> We're taking Miss Tiff for her checkup this afternoon. ????


That's no fun, a thermometer makes it much easier, I'm not good without one. 
Fingers crossed for a very good health report.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just found out that a friend of mine in Canada from Kindergarten lost her DH last January. I wish I had known so I could have sent a card. Thankfully my sister is on Facebook and Heather sent Christmas wishes to me through her and signed off "In nicer times." I asked my sister to check and see what she meant by that and if I had the correct address and she responded with the message to me that her DH has passed. My heart goes out to her. They both had cancer almost at the same time and seemed to be doing so well. Heartbreaking. Thank goodness she is living with her DD and grandchildren. It won't take away the heartbreak but it will keep her from being alone with her grief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> It will be tricky. Was the beneficiary a close blood relative? Promises not written aren't worth much. My DH's nana had an antique desk that she gave verbally to my DH. In the meantime, my MIL kept the desk and said DH would get it when she died. In her will, she gave it to her granddaughter. Needless to say, my DH was shocked but he let it go.


Awww, sad, but glad he was able to let it go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought everything had been laid to rest re our SILs estate a year on from her passing, things have taken a twist.
> Her nephew called to tell me he can't contact the beneficiary of her Will to find out what happened to the Danish heritage items.
> Our SIL promised verbally, to hand them on to her niece and nephew. So he's going for a copy of the Will, then possibly contest it.
> We haven't had any contact either apart from an email on anniversary of SILs passing. I replied to email for contact details but no reply forthcoming. Have discovered that the beneficiary, and her parents have all sold their homes, plus SILs and have disappeared somewhere! Could be costly to hire a PI to find them, so a tricky situation all round. ⁉


Oh no! I hope he has some recourse and is able to get the heirlooms, the money if she sold them but the heirlooms would be better. 
I'd imagine that unless they've left the country, they'll be easy enough for a good PI to locate, one can't disappear easily, even internationally, the way they once could, and they are probably all together. Pretty shabby of her though to not pass on the heirlooms.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

GrandmaPaula, if you are reading today:

Happy Birthday to YOU!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just found out that a friend of mine in Canada from Kindergarten lost her DH last January. I wish I had known so I could have sent a card. Thankfully my sister is on Facebook and Heather sent Christmas wishes to me through her and signed off "In nicer times." I asked my sister to check and see what she meant by that and if I had the correct address and she responded with the message to me that her DH has passed. My heart goes out to her. They both had cancer almost at the same time and seemed to be doing so well. Heartbreaking. Thank goodness she is living with her DD and grandchildren. It won't take away the heartbreak but it will keep her from being alone with her grief.


That is sad. I'm sure she would be pleased to hear from you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful bonnie - love the dragonfly. dn is going to love them. sending tons of healing energy to your husband. hope he is feeling better after his nap. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all but 3 of the gifts wrapped - the one for my sister came in the mail todayÃ°ÂÂÂ & IÃ¢ÂÂve been sewing a carry bag for GDs little sewing machine, I would be done but cut the zipper too short & have picked that out & have to redo it. I made the bag like the purse I sent to KAP, Just larger, I think it should work well. IÃ¢ÂÂm sure she will be hauling it here & to the other grandparents house & this way the power cord & other gadgets shouldnÃ¢ÂÂt get lost
> 
> DH went to the doctor this morning, he was hoping they would give him a new puffer like he had the last time he was sick but didnÃ¢ÂÂt & Just told him to come back Friday if heÃ¢ÂÂs not better. HeÃ¢ÂÂs not happy, has hardly been off he couch all day & is coughing up buckets full of stuff ( I know TMIÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ)heÃ¢ÂÂs now wrapped in his down filled sleeping bag asleep
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate I would just like to say a big thank you , I've been struggling with a big ball of multi coloured wool in what I would describe as autumnal colours , its been on my needles supposedly going to be a wrap for over a year now . It just wasnt talking to me. Last week I made myself either finish it or frog the whole thing , knitting away for a couple of days when I said no just frog and be done with it so I did , then i saw your lovely scarf and yes the talking started . Ive got the last 6 rows to do and its finished , really happy with it , so thank you very much for showing yours ????


You are more than welcome! Make sure you let us see a photo when you're done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just found out that a friend of mine in Canada from Kindergarten lost her DH last January. I wish I had known so I could have sent a card. Thankfully my sister is on Facebook and Heather sent Christmas wishes to me through her and signed off "In nicer times." I asked my sister to check and see what she meant by that and if I had the correct address and she responded with the message to me that her DH has passed. My heart goes out to her. They both had cancer almost at the same time and seemed to be doing so well. Heartbreaking. Thank goodness she is living with her DD and grandchildren. It won't take away the heartbreak but it will keep her from being alone with her grief.


I'm so sorry for your friends loss, but it is good that she has the grands to keep her mind busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry for your friends loss, but it is good that she has the grands to keep her mind busy.


From me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Photo please! Sounds like the perfect project for that yarn. Though between the yarn talking to you and Margaret talking to downspouts, it could be a tie of who will see the men in white coats first.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I hope he has some recourse and is able to get the heirlooms, the money if she sold them but the heirlooms would be better.
> I'd imagine that unless they've left the country, they'll be easy enough for a good PI to locate, one can't disappear easily, even internationally, the way they once could, and they are probably all together. Pretty shabby of her though to not pass on the heirlooms.


Unfortunately the beneficiary who is just a close friend, not a blood relative, had no idea SIL meant for heirlooms to go to her niece and nephew.
But in saying that, she should have contacted us when she inherited so could find out who was to get what. All done in secrecy before we found out, so a bit disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo. 
See you all laters!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


Love ???? it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


We get the idea, though!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> It will be tricky. Was the beneficiary a close blood relative? Promises not written aren't worth much. My DH's nana had an antique desk that she gave verbally to my DH. In the meantime, my MIL kept the desk and said DH would get it when she died. In her will, she gave it to her granddaughter. Needless to say, my DH was shocked but he let it go.


No the beneficiary is a close friend, which makes it very difficult. The nephew is seriously thinking of contesting the Will, which will cause huge upset.
He's contacting the lawyer to get a copy, and then take it further. The court might overturn it in their favour, meaning the beneficiary could lose out big time.
A very awkward situation!???? Hopefully once contact is made, she will give him the heritage items and all will be well, unless she gave them to Salvation Army.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


HO-HO-HO very cool outfit lol!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Unfortunately the beneficiary who is just a close friend, not a blood relative, had no idea SIL meant for heirlooms to go to her niece and nephew.
> But in saying that, she should have contacted us when she inherited so could find out who was to get what. All done in secrecy before we found out, so a bit disappointing to say the least.


It's so sad that people don't put exactly what they want to happen in writing, it makes it so much harder when people don't have concrete instructions. 
Have to wonder about the secrecy though, sounds like she probably had a half an idea that somethings should have gone elsewhere, or why the secrecy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow you have been busy and going to be more busy over the next couple of days , I like to prepare in advance too but i have a lot less cooking to do than you thank goodness , hope you havea wonderful time with your family Jeanette


It always is and I think the grandkids are at the ideal age for the Christmas spirit. DGS acts like he believes, but age 8 going on 9 and in 3rd grade, I think he's pulling our leg - I always told our kids that once you stop believing, then you become Santa to other people so I may have to dust off that conversation. The DGD's at ages almost 4 and 6 are thrilled and excited for Christmas and being together. Of course, seeing their cousin, Bryce, is top of the list. I wonder what's going to happen when he ever decides he can't be bothered by the two girls....so far, he's been very patient and accommodating even when they're invading his personal space and have to sit next to him constantly.

It's a sunny day today so perfect for candy making.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to find my recipe for Mince Meat Cookies, I think David would eat them in cookie form, pie, probably not. lol


If you want it, I'll send you my mother's filled cookies recipe - I love the cookie part even by itself. I usually fill them with a date/nut filling, but mince would be great in them also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We get the idea, though!


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love ???? it.


 :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is why they make dictionaries. --- sam



KateB said:


> Through working with less able kids I have come to the conclusion that you are either a good 'speller' and have no real need to learn rules of spelling, or you are not good at spelling and a lot of the rules don't help! I fall into the latter category but I by now would make a great proof reader as I can look at a word and know that it's not the right spelling, just not necessarily be able to immediately spell it correctly! Still hear words in my head too...Wednesday - I'm saying Wed-Ness-Day, February...Feb-roo-ary, etc!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> No the beneficiary is a close friend, which makes it very difficult. The nephew is seriously thinking of contesting the Will, which will cause huge upset.
> He's contacting the lawyer to get a copy, and then take it further. The court might overturn it in their favour, meaning the beneficiary could lose out big time.
> A very awkward situation!???? Hopefully once contact is made, she will give him the heritage items and all will be well, unless she gave them to Salvation Army.


I'm sure glad you don't have to be in the middle of that mess. Fingers crossed for an amicable agreement in the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> HO-HO-HO very cool outfit lol!!


Lol! Thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I broke my candy thermometer while washing it, so probably no divinity this year after all. Bother. I don't trust myself with the water test for the right temperature. I could go buy a new one, I guess, but I really don't want to be in a crowded store.
> 
> We're taking Miss Tiff for her checkup this afternoon. ????


I hardly ever use the candy thermometer by itself and generally trust the iced water test more; it was especially true of the peanut brittle. Once the drops turned to a texture that snapped apart, I cooked longer until I got the color I wanted. They turned out great, but the candy thermometer wasn't at the 300f degree hard crack stage as yet - it would have burnt I believe if I'd tried to cook it to that temperature via the thermometer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you want it, I'll send you my mother's filled cookies recipe - I love the cookie part even by itself. I usually fill them with a date/nut filling, but mince would be great in them also.


Sure, I'm game to try it, thanks. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Paula! (Grandmapaula)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hardly ever use the candy thermometer by itself and generally trust the iced water test more; it was especially true of the peanut brittle. Once the drops turned to a texture that snapped apart, I cooked longer until I got the color I wanted. They turned out great, but the candy thermometer wasn't at the 300f degree hard crack stage as yet - it would have burnt I believe if I'd tried to cook it to that temperature via the thermometer.


Wow, good thing you used the hard ball method too, guess I need to follow that protocol.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world. 

DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can’t use Roland’s stocking as it makes me too sad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, can I come? Your dinner sounds amazing.


Absolutely - these are three different dinners and you and Bill (and anyone else) are welcome at our table any time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another thing about induction cook tops is that when you turn it off the burner is instantly cold. you can lay your hand on it and not get burned. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for that link. That is facinating.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Sonja, here is the vest from the pattern you sent me. The hardest part was trying to figure out how to close it as I didn't want a zipper. Tried sheep buttons with the loops and decided that wasn't a good idea for my great-granddaughterl as the loop kept getting stuck on the legs of the sheep so switched to the round buttons.
> 
> Thanks again, Jackie


Love your vest pattern very nice work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now.


Ooh, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


I love the red (poinsettia?) by the chimney- looks really good, Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> another thing about induction cook tops is that when you turn it off the burner is instantly cold. you can lay your hand on it and not get burned. --- sam


Sort of true, but beware. There is heat transferred from the pot to the glass. No heat from the stove itself, but the pans get pretty hot so you still want to be careful. Not as bad as a regular burner though. I love mine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the red (poinsettia?) by the chimney- looks really good, Daralene!


You got that right. Thank you. Glad you like it :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, it's beautiful!!!


Thank you so much. Have loads of fun at the ugly sweater gathering. Lots of laughs I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely - these are three different dinners and you and Bill (and anyone else) are welcome at our table any time.


I'll see what time we can leave. Don't I wish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday paula - hope you have a good day. you are missed - hurry back. --- sam



budasha said:


> It's Grandmapaula's birthday today - many happy returns. I hope you get a chance to celebrate in between all those pj's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You got that right. Thank you. Glad you like it :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, meant to tell you earlier that the moccasins are fantastic.

Daralene, love your decorating and I'm always glad to see the carousel when it comes out each Christmas.

Fan, so sorry about the way your SIL's estate was distributed, but doubt that your nephew has any legal recourse especially this long after the death. If the beneficiary didn't know that the heirlooms were to go to the nephew and niece, they're not really at fault. If the items do exist, then I hope that they are gracious and send them to the nephew and niece, but believe things are relying on their sense of fair play and good will. Sad state of affairs. I'm not sure what's the best way to determine who gets what. I think the way we "auctioned" off my Mom's things that had any value worked well and the proceeds were divided among all of us. My brother created an "ebay" type of website where we all saw the items and put bids in on them. There was some "horsetrading" later; for instance, I had the winning bid on one of Mom's jewelry boxes. I found items in there that I know came from several different brothers, so those were sent back to them. The jewelry box itself went to the oldest granddaughter. I ended up with some pearl earrings, some opal earrings and a sapphire ring along with costume jewelry necklaces and broaches. Wonderful rememberance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much snow do you have daralene? i see through the window there is some on the ground. he house is looking good. love the merry-go-round. do you have a new puppy. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Took E on a different train line today. It uses different trains and she was very excited to go on a yellow train.
> The other week I commented on her excitement at getting to Bunnings. Well today on the train we passed one backing onto the train line. What shop is that I asked? Bunnings she instantly told me. I laughed at this 2 year old recognising a hardware store before the frequently learnt McDonald's or Coca-Cola.
> At one point David and I were the other end of the house and we heard sounds of delightband giggling coming from her. Went to see what such great fun and she was coming back to us. I said what were you doing that was such fun. So she turned round and went back into her room and started spinning around, stamping her feet and waving her arms around. You were dancing I said. Yes dancing. No music but clearly something started her. She does love dancing but usually when music on. And her delight was just so wonderfu even without seeing her.


I just told DH about E and he smiled and said "That's the way to live." So cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


Your house looks beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie, meant to tell you earlier that the moccasins are fantastic.
> 
> Daralene, love your decorating and I'm always glad to see the carousel when it comes out each Christmas.
> 
> Fan, so sorry about the way your SIL's estate was distributed, but doubt that your nephew has any legal recourse especially this long after the death. If the beneficiary didn't know that the heirlooms were to go to the nephew and niece, they're not really at fault. If the items do exist, then I hope that they are gracious and send them to the nephew and niece, but believe things are relying on their sense of fair play and good will. Sad state of affairs. I'm not sure what's the best way to determine who gets what. I think the way we "auctioned" off my Mom's things that had any value worked well and the proceeds were divided among all of us. My brother created an "ebay" type of website where we all saw the items and put bids in on them. There was some "horsetrading" later; for instance, I had the winning bid on one of Mom's jewelry boxes. I found items in there that I know came from several different brothers, so those were sent back to them. The jewelry box itself went to the oldest granddaughter. I ended up with some pearl earrings, some opal earrings and a sapphire ring along with costume jewelry necklaces and broaches. Wonderful rememberance.


Yes it's made me think seriously about our own situation, and deciding who will inherit personal items. I was fortunate with my parents estate being a only child.
There were no arguments and the important items came to myself and I in turn gave some to family members.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene that all looks fantastic! Very festive and welcoming.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Took E on a different train line today. It uses different trains and she was very excited to go on a yellow train.
> The other week I commented on her excitement at getting to Bunnings. Well today on the train we passed one backing onto the train line. What shop is that I asked? Bunnings she instantly told me. I laughed at this 2 year old recognising a hardware store before the frequently learnt McDonald's or Coca-Cola.
> At one point David and I were the other end of the house and we heard sounds of delightband giggling coming from her. Went to see what such great fun and she was coming back to us. I said what were you doing that was such fun. So she turned round and went back into her room and started spinning around, stamping her feet and waving her arms around. You were dancing I said. Yes dancing. No music but clearly something started her. She does love dancing but usually when music on. And her delight was just so wonderfu even without seeing her.


You are so lucky Margaret. Love hearing about Elizabeth and hopefully Gordan as he gets older


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Often read that a parent or in law can be very demanding or selfish when their loved one passes on. Don't know if it's from sadness, loneliness or selfishness or that's just who they are. Sad for everyone.
> One positive thing is that she's in a place where help will be there if she needs it.
> I'm sure it's a huge adjustment for someone who didn't want to move from their home, but in today's World there are some really fantastic Lifestyle places to live.
> 
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


Great sweater Kaye Jo, dont know about ugly though looks pretty to me , hope you have fun ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Photo please! Sounds like the perfect project for that yarn. Though between the yarn talking to you and Margaret talking to downspouts, it could be a tie of who will see the men in white coats first.


????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


House looks lovely Daralene , love the carousel


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh
And speaking of medications I am a little ticked at one of the pharmacies that I have to use. Usually said:


> Gwen, this isn't Humana by any chance, is it? Because I am just going through almost exactly the same thing!!!&$##%¥£€$!! I am wishing I had never gone with them and mail order!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Unfortunately the beneficiary who is just a close friend, not a blood relative, had no idea SIL meant for heirlooms to go to her niece and nephew.
> But in saying that, she should have contacted us when she inherited so could find out who was to get what. All done in secrecy before we found out, so a bit disappointing to say the least.


I would say that's just mean as most things considered family heirlooms aren't worth much to anyone outside the family as it's usually more sentimental than $$ value. I'm sure there were family photos that would mean nothing to someone outside the family, I hope you at least got those


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


Looks like you stepped out of the Grinch movie????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you want it, I'll send you my mother's filled cookies recipe - I love the cookie part even by itself. I usually fill them with a date/nut filling, but mince would be great in them also.


Are they the rolled oat rolled cookies? My MILs recipe calls them thin oat cookies. I never thought of illing them with mincemeat, something to try


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hardly ever use the candy thermometer by itself and generally trust the iced water test more; it was especially true of the peanut brittle. Once the drops turned to a texture that snapped apart, I cooked longer until I got the color I wanted. They turned out great, but the candy thermometer wasn't at the 300f degree hard crack stage as yet - it would have burnt I believe if I'd tried to cook it to that temperature via the thermometer.


I made turtles this morning & Just drip it in cold water, usually works ok, I've never had a thermometer


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful, Daralene!

Fan, sorry to hear about the situation. It sounds fishy to me. I hope the items are located.

I've got Miss Tiff on my lap again, this time with harness and leash attached--she's still a runner. LOL She's quiet right now, but give her half a chance and she's off! I am working on getting her more used to me and may take her into the workroom later. Merlin washed her face. I guess he wants her to be clean for the doctor. Haha


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For Kaye Jo and anyone else who likes dates. Here's My Mom's recipe for date-filled cookies. If you like Fig Newtons, this comes out very similar.

If you make a double batch of the date mixture, you can also make Date Bars:

Streusel Dough:
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1-1/2 cup All Purpose Flour
1-1/4 cup Oatmeal (either regular or quick cooking works)
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. baking soda
3/4 Cup Margarine (or shortening)

Date Filling:
1 lb of pitted dates
1 cup water
1 cup sugar
1 tsp. butter/margarine

Mix the dry ingredients together and cut in the margarine to make a crumbly dough. Sprinkle 1/2 of the dough into a greased 13 x 9 pan and spoon the date filling on top. Cover with the remaining dough and bake at 350F degrees until lightly brown.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie, meant to tell you earlier that the moccasins are fantastic.
> 
> Daralene, love your decorating and I'm always glad to see the carousel when it comes out each Christmas.
> 
> Fan, so sorry about the way your SIL's estate was distributed, but doubt that your nephew has any legal recourse especially this long after the death. If the beneficiary didn't know that the heirlooms were to go to the nephew and niece, they're not really at fault. If the items do exist, then I hope that they are gracious and send them to the nephew and niece, but believe things are relying on their sense of fair play and good will. Sad state of affairs. I'm not sure what's the best way to determine who gets what. I think the way we "auctioned" off my Mom's things that had any value worked well and the proceeds were divided among all of us. My brother created an "ebay" type of website where we all saw the items and put bids in on them. There was some "horsetrading" later; for instance, I had the winning bid on one of Mom's jewelry boxes. I found items in there that I know came from several different brothers, so those were sent back to them. The jewelry box itself went to the oldest granddaughter. I ended up with some pearl earrings, some opal earrings and a sapphire ring along with costume jewelry necklaces and broaches. Wonderful rememberance.


Rather than willing personal things to our boys, DH put in the will, flip a coin to see who goes first & pick one thing at a time of the things they want, then the rest to be sold, that seems fair. I have put a sticker on a couple of plates & a China cabinet that were my mom's that if they don't want them they are to offer to my sister so if wanted they will stay in the family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would say that's just mean as most things considered family heirlooms aren't worth much to anyone outside the family as it's usually more sentimental than $$ value. I'm sure there were family photos that would mean nothing to someone outside the family, I hope you at least got those


Yes we got the photos. We think the secrecy was because of the very fact she's not a blood relation, and therefore the possibility of being contested was uppermost in their minds. The lawyer may have instructed them to keep quiet about it also? That's all guesswork on my part but could have merit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For Kaye Jo and anyone else who likes dates. If you like Fig Newtons, this comes out very similar.
> 
> If you make a double batch of the date mixture, you can also make Date Bars:
> 
> ...


I love that cake. For some reason it's called Matrimonial cake here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You are more than welcome! Make sure you let us see a photo when you're done.


Forgot the fringe so just finished , it looks like my fringe when i cut it myself ????not sure I like it with the fringe , will have to think about that one , may ask husbands opinion , hes always honest even when i dont want him to be


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love that cake. For some reason it's called Matrimonial cake here


That does sound familiar - but mostly we called it date bars. Mom would make a raisin filling (sour cream raisin pie filling) and use it in place of the dates during the year when dates were hard to find.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, you are a wonder of organization! I’m gradually getting my Make ahead stuff done. I’ve got cool whip defrosting to make Drumstick cake for Christmas Day, I’ve got crepes made to Make sneakers, I forgot to take the dry cottage cheese from the freezer last night( it’s not available in the store here so I buy & freeze it) so will get them done when that’s thawed. Turtles are setting up, just need dipped in chocolate.

Daralene, your house looks lovely, very pretty carousel.

I hope Paula is having a great birthday.

Heather, sorry you trashed your phone, so far I’ve been lucky but DH has dropped 3 in the drink over the last few years????
Talked to DHs cousin, they just spent 10days in Texas & had a great time. She invited us for supper Christmas Day as our family gathering is Christmas Eve.
I’m trying to gather enough ambition to go clean the church, has to be done today or tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One of my meds (orencia shots) has to come from a speciality pharmacy and that's why I have to get it through them and the other med (Plaquenil) i is a better price.

Re: being a skeleton...believe me I am far from that still and don't want to be skinny. Clothes and especially black (as the dress) greatly hides quite a few rolls and flab still . Before having children I stayed at 127-130 and after children stayed at 145-147;
I'm currently 169.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you get the drugs by mail because you get a better price?
> You must soon stop losing weight or you will be a skeleton ????you look amazing now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous decorations Daralene.


Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, not Humana. I heard from my doctor and he sent in a refill then call the pharmacy and they are expediting the medication.
Good ending and they were most apologetic.


machriste said:


> Gwen, this isn't Humana by any chance, is it? Because I am just going through almost exactly the same thing!!!&$##%¥£€$!! I am wishing I had never gone with them and mail order!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for any of you that are sock needle minded. these addi sock needles might be right up your alley. --- sam

http://www.thewoolshack.com/knitting-needles.htm?action=detail&ID=513


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Jeanette. I was hoping you would post this.

Grandkids cancelled coming to bake today so I've been baking away since 10-ish this morning and stopped at 4 pm.; I'm exhausted. Only made two recipes up (nutmeg stamped cookie and shortbread stamp cookie recipes) but each made quite a few batches. After several batches of them in which the "stamp" just kind of melted into the cookie I decided to just use a glass bottom to flatten the balls out and be done with it. I did some research and found out that using bread flour, because it has more gluten, will help in keeping the designs from the stamp more raised but phooey on doing it at this point. The cookies sure did taste good. (did try 2 of each recipe...sugar overload). Will do more baking tomorrow.



RookieRetiree said:


> For Kaye Jo and anyone else who likes dates. Here's My Mom's recipe for date-filled cookies. If you like Fig Newtons, this comes out very similar.
> 
> If you make a double batch of the date mixture, you can also make Date Bars:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to rest. TTYL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


You look great. Have great fun :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


That looks wonderful :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> knittergma, thank you. Have right eye done Thursday and I'm so happy. Merry Christmas. What are you knitting?
> KayeJo, thank you. It was so uplifting to have Carol talk like the old Carol.


Keeping you in my thoughts for Thursday. So glad you could have a good visit with your twin!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> They look great Bonnie. Please can I put my order in? :sm09: :sm09:


LOL! That was what I was thinking! My freezing feet would love them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Being quiet here due to work and some other stresses, including a real bad storm. Never seen rain that hard.
> 
> ...


Good to see you drop in. Sorry about the phone. Can you get a special pocket to hang you phone from your neck? I know the Otterbox and Lifeproof cases are super expensive, but they are worth every penny. Pretty much water proof, and shock proof. I have mine in a Lifeproof case and it hit rocks from over 12' up last winter, with just a slight dent mark in the screen of the case. Phone in perfect condition.

Merry Christmas


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Took E on a different train line today. It uses different trains and she was very excited to go on a yellow train.
> The other week I commented on her excitement at getting to Bunnings. Well today on the train we passed one backing onto the train line. What shop is that I asked? Bunnings she instantly told me. I laughed at this 2 year old recognising a hardware store before the frequently learnt McDonald's or Coca-Cola.
> At one point David and I were the other end of the house and we heard sounds of delightband giggling coming from her. Went to see what such great fun and she was coming back to us. I said what were you doing that was such fun. So she turned round and went back into her room and started spinning around, stamping her feet and waving her arms around. You were dancing I said. Yes dancing. No music but clearly something started her. She does love dancing but usually when music on. And her delight was just so wonderfu even without seeing her.


She is so special! I love the stories. Damien could tell us how to get to our house at a very early age. Turn by turn. It's so fun to watch them dance!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Through working with less able kids I have come to the conclusion that you are either a good 'speller' and have no real need to learn rules of spelling, or you are not good at spelling and a lot of the rules don't help! I fall into the latter category but I by now would make a great proof reader as I can look at a word and know that it's not the right spelling, just not necessarily be able to immediately spell it correctly! Still hear words in my head too...Wednesday - I'm saying Wed-Ness-Day, February...Feb-roo-ary, etc!


I am the same way, Kate. The only grade I was decent at spelling in was in grade 3. This teacher was an old lady when I had her, and not just from the stand point of my age! My 2 aunts and an uncle had had her! But she sure could teach me to spell. After that, not so well. I hear the same pronounciation for Wednesday and February in my head that you do. I have to see it spelled to know if it's correct, and even then it doesn't always work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do go over ALL your meds with the doctor next time you go. They can somewhat predict how 2 or 3 may interact but beyond that taking something else doctors can't be sure how they will interact. Because I do take several different meds my doctors have me classified as a "high drug risk" patient. I'm still hopeful that some of the meds will be discontinued as I finish losing weight.
> And speaking of medications I am a little ticked at one of the pharmacies that I have to use. Usually, I get a reminder from the one that has to ship in my prescriptions but didn't this time; I get 3 months worth of meds at a time. I called because I noted that I would need a refill before Christmas. Called the pharmacy and they have no record of the prescription! Just ridiculous. I've now got a call into the doctor's office to see if he can fax in a new prescription. Hoping to hear back from them asap so that this can be taken care of;
> because it is mail ordered/sent it takes about a week to get it!


Oh no! Check your bottle. Was it the last refill? I hope you will have enough to last until you receive it. If not, the insurance company may approve a small supply through a local pharmacy to tide you over. I know E-S will sometimes do that. I've had to do it for mom & dad before. Mine are on auto refill, at least the ones the government will allow to be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Grandmapaula lately? I'm missing her posts on sewing the grands Christmas jammies and such.


Yes. Today is her birthday. I posted Happy Birthday to her on Facebook. She has posted there a couple of times lately. She is hoping to join us again after Christmas. Sounds like everyone/thing is okay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just had a message come up saying this page is "unresponsive". I've never had that happen before. I had to get out of here and come back in to read more.


Every once in a while that happens. And not just here. I can get it on other web pages. Sometimes it's just a very busy server. And I have a couple of places that I can not access my Yahoo mail through, like Bob Evan's restaurant, and the library we knit at. I get the same message. I am usually on my phone at both places, so I just log out of the wi-fi and use my data, and it works fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate I would just like to say a big thank you , I've been struggling with a big ball of multi coloured wool in what I would describe as autumnal colours , its been on my needles supposedly going to be a wrap for over a year now . It just wasnt talking to me. Last week I made myself either finish it or frog the whole thing , knitting away for a couple of days when I said no just frog and be done with it so I did , then i saw your lovely scarf and yes the talking started . Ive got the last 6 rows to do and its finished , really happy with it , so thank you very much for showing yours ????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am lucky that the pharmacist is really clued up, and will tell me if there are any potential problems with what has been prescribed- it is just some drugs were first prescribed 7 or 8 years ago, and I have forgotten exactly why.


It would be a good idea to take notes when you ask. Or ask the pharmacist. They may be able to tell you what the most likely reason is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you get the drugs by mail because you get a better price?
> You must soon stop losing weight or you will be a skeleton ????you look amazing now.


Yes, that's the reasoning for using the mail order pharmacies. I would much rather use a local one, as they know all of the allergies and interactions of what you take. The mail orders do, too, but that doesn't help when it is a short term prescription that may interact or you be allergic to. I try to go to the same local one for those type, and they have a list of my regular meds on file, so that does help, but I react to so many things differently than most people do, and some I can't take after 30 days. I get all of those filled locally. I can't take any of the statins. I can take them for 30 days, get a refill, and within 5 days it's horrendous pain. Stop them, and the pain is gone.

And I agree re Gwen's weight loss. Gwen, you look fantastic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha, I before E except after C and in words like neighbor and weigh, I still sound words out in my head too when spelling certain words. I figure if it worked when I was 5, it'll work when I'm 95. :sm04:


 :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure! I get my fair share without being a professional. My sister and I were talking about things for 2019 family reunion and working with a HS classmate for 50th reunion also in 2019. I'll be starting KAP planning in January also so start feeding me your ideas-should we do the charity silent auction again?


YES! To the auction!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It would be a good idea to take notes when you ask. Or ask the pharmacist. They may be able to tell you what the most likely reason is.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: You certainly do get plenty of planning in.
> Oh yes! Marla and I have been discussing what we should put in the silent auction, I think it is a great idea, I can't speak for anyone else though.


I am starting to come up with some ideas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I broke my candy thermometer while washing it, so probably no divinity this year after all. Bother. I don't trust myself with the water test for the right temperature. I could go buy a new one, I guess, but I really don't want to be in a crowded store.
> 
> We're taking Miss Tiff for her checkup this afternoon. ????


Could your DD pick one up for you when she is out and about?

Edit to say that the grocery store will also probably have them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought everything had been laid to rest re our SILs estate a year on from her passing, things have taken a twist.
> Her nephew called to tell me he can't contact the beneficiary of her Will to find out what happened to the Danish heritage items.
> Our SIL promised verbally, to hand them on to her niece and nephew. So he's going for a copy of the Will, then possibly contest it.
> We haven't had any contact either apart from an email on anniversary of SILs passing. I replied to email for contact details but no reply forthcoming. Have discovered that the beneficiary, and her parents have all sold their homes, plus SILs and have disappeared somewhere! Could be costly to hire a PI to find them, so a tricky situation all round. ⁉


Oh, no!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just found out that a friend of mine in Canada from Kindergarten lost her DH last January. I wish I had known so I could have sent a card. Thankfully my sister is on Facebook and Heather sent Christmas wishes to me through her and signed off "In nicer times." I asked my sister to check and see what she meant by that and if I had the correct address and she responded with the message to me that her DH has passed. My heart goes out to her. They both had cancer almost at the same time and seemed to be doing so well. Heartbreaking. Thank goodness she is living with her DD and grandchildren. It won't take away the heartbreak but it will keep her from being alone with her grief.


I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It always is and I think the grandkids are at the ideal age for the Christmas spirit. DGS acts like he believes, but age 8 going on 9 and in 3rd grade, I think he's pulling our leg - I always told our kids that once you stop believing, then you become Santa to other people so I may have to dust off that conversation. The DGD's at ages almost 4 and 6 are thrilled and excited for Christmas and being together. Of course, seeing their cousin, Bryce, is top of the list. I wonder what's going to happen when he ever decides he can't be bothered by the two girls....so far, he's been very patient and accommodating even when they're invading his personal space and have to sit next to him constantly.
> 
> It's a sunny day today so perfect for candy making.


My kids at 30 and almost 34 will tell you they still believe. Rule here is if you don't believe in Santa, you get underwear for Christmas!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For Kaye Jo and anyone else who likes dates. Here's My Mom's recipe for date-filled cookies. If you like Fig Newtons, this comes out very similar.
> 
> If you make a double batch of the date mixture, you can also make Date Bars:
> 
> ...


What other filling might work in these? Date isn't my favorite.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, not Humana. I heard from my doctor and he sent in a refill then call the pharmacy and they are expediting the medication.
> Good ending and they were most apologetic.


I'm glad you got it handled in time


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Stu and I think we are on Santa’s naughty list this year. It’s a stressful week for us both with work pressures and my sore back making us grumpy.
He has been swearing at customers wanting stuff done at last minute, and I told a door salesman to take a hike rudely, the other day. Oops!! 
Of course we believe in Santa!!???????????? My day started off ok, but was quite sore after walk this morning, so relaxing with heat pad on it. The physio revved up things again, but she did warn me it might. Just need to take it easy looks like, until it calms down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 51 and I'm caught up. Dinner is ready to come out of hte oven so it's time to get off of here. OOps dyslexic fingers are bad tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am lucky that the pharmacist is really clued up, and will tell me if there are any potential problems with what has been prescribed- it is just some drugs were first prescribed 7 or 8 years ago, and I have forgotten exactly why.


And as pharmacists spend many years learning just about medications and there impact on the body they are often in a better position to pick up potential conflicts or less common side effects. But they don't know the health details of the individual and why they are on a certain medication.
For example while a pharmacist may be more likely to know if Sam's diuretic can cause the symptoms he has they won't know why he is on them and so can't give advice as to whether he should keep taking it or whether another one will work instead. Sometimes doctors have a reason for giving a specific medication other times one of a number may work just as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Photo please! Sounds like the perfect project for that yarn. Though between the yarn talking to you and Margaret talking to downspouts, it could be a tie of who will see the men in white coats first.


I sing to them and that makes it OK!
Did get a good giggle at your comment- but I guess I will first as my yarn talks to me as well sometimes. Funny how so often it just lets you do what you want with it but then one speaks to you. And so often when it does it is really good. Occasionally though it has it plays games and sends you astray. Oh dear- I guess I have just confirmed the men in white coats will be here before Sonya. Maybe they can take me with them when they go to collect her?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, love E dancing. What fun to be with her for for Christmas.


And looks like I will be seeing her and G later today or tomorrow as a good friend of Vicky's has just had a little girl. Vick wants to go and see them but doesn't want to take her 2. Can't imagine why she doesn't want to take E to a hospital with a new baby. She will just want to climb up to her and kiss her and pat her and give her toys to play with :sm02: Sure parents of a brand new first child won't mind at all having there precious little daughter taken control off by a 2 year old.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought everything had been laid to rest re our SILs estate a year on from her passing, things have taken a twist.
> Her nephew called to tell me he can't contact the beneficiary of her Will to find out what happened to the Danish heritage items.
> Our SIL promised verbally, to hand them on to her niece and nephew. So he's going for a copy of the Will, then possibly contest it.
> We haven't had any contact either apart from an email on anniversary of SILs passing. I replied to email for contact details but no reply forthcoming. Have discovered that the beneficiary, and her parents have all sold their homes, plus SILs and have disappeared somewhere! Could be costly to hire a PI to find them, so a tricky situation all round. ⁉


Sounds odd that they have all just disappeared. 
If the Danish heritage items aren't in the will could be hard to get anywhere as a verbal agreement is unlikely to hold up in court I would think. However a lawyer will give much better info than me! And more relevant to the country. But what a mess it has all been.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Grandmapaula if you should be reading this. Hope we can get to see you again next year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wednesday is a two syllable word - phonetically pronounced - wenz dā - long a at the end. february is a three syllable word pronounced just as it looks - feb ru ary. feb short e - ru u say oo - ary y say long e. the ar is pronounced like 'air'. the letter 'f' and 'w' have to totally different sounds. the f as in fe fi fo fum. the 'w' as the wh in whale. but they i was taught phonics through grade 8 - the only way to learn to read and spell imho. f and w really do sound different. your mouth is even held different. many times when i can't spell a word correctly i can spell it out perfectly phonitically. that's my spelling and phonics lesson for tonight. --- sam

fe


tami_ohio said:


> I am the same way, Kate. The only grade I was decent at spelling in was in grade 3. This teacher was an old lady when I had her, and not just from the stand point of my age! My 2 aunts and an uncle had had her! But she sure could teach me to spell. After that, not so well. I hear the same pronounciation for Wednesday and February in my head that you do. I have to see it spelled to know if it's correct, and even then it doesn't always work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

apricots. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> What other filling might work in these? Date isn't my favorite.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is why they make dictionaries. --- sam


But you need to have the beginning fo the word right for dictionaries to work! On-line ones more likely to help as they sometimes predict what you might be wanting.
I have a spelling book which find the most useful. As it only has words with no definitions can look through a list of them to find the right one. Have known myself use that when spell check can't get the word I want.

And I'm now left wondering if I have missed a page somewhere as I have not read Kate's post until you quoted it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Grandmapaula if you should be reading this. Hope we can get to see you again next year.


From me also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Through working with less able kids I have come to the conclusion that you are either a good 'speller' and have no real need to learn rules of spelling, or you are not good at spelling and a lot of the rules don't help! I fall into the latter category but I by now would make a great proof reader as I can look at a word and know that it's not the right spelling, just not necessarily be able to immediately spell it correctly! Still hear words in my head too...Wednesday - I'm saying Wed-Ness-Day, February...Feb-roo-ary, etc!


Found it!
We were taught to spell together as to-get-her and unless I do this I can't get it right.
As an adult I was told that here is in there and that is how to remember which there to use. Until then it was pot luck whether I got it right or wrong.
Spelling rules are useless in English as seem to more exceptions than those fit the rules I sometimes think!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Talking about stagnant water..... I was wondering/thinking.... I leave my filtered water on my countertop don't put it in the fridge as I don't like to drink cold water. Do you think the water is still good after 2days??? Just wondering.


If it's not causing problems probably OK. I think we can go too far overboard in trying to protect ourselves from germs. But the week that Bonnie's DS was leaving his would be a concern. 
I know what you mean about cold water. Only when it is really hot here so I put water in the fridge as I don't like the taste. Used slice of lemon recently and that actually made the taste fine cold! It was taking so long to get cold water out the cold tap in the hot weather that I wanted to keep it cold. But now have run out of lemons.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sort of true, but beware. There is heat transferred from the pot to the glass. No heat from the stove itself, but the pans get pretty hot so you still want to be careful. Not as bad as a regular burner though. I love mine.


I was going to say the same- but the heat doesn't last as long as some of the hot plates do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What other filling might work in these? Date isn't my favorite.


Raisin pie filling, very thick blueberry or cherry, minced meat, fig, rhubarb-strawberry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I sing to them and that makes it OK!
> Did get a good giggle at your comment- but I guess I will first as my yarn talks to me as well sometimes. Funny how so often it just lets you do what you want with it but then one speaks to you. And so often when it does it is really good. Occasionally though it has it plays games and sends you astray. Oh dear- I guess I have just confirmed the men in white coats will be here before Sonya. Maybe they can take me with them when they go to collect her?


Surely, there's a better way for a meet up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it's made me think seriously about our own situation, and deciding who will inherit personal items. I was fortunate with my parents estate being a only child.
> There were no arguments and the important items came to myself and I in turn gave some to family members.


So far we haven't had an issues. Mum is planning on going through her jewellery with me and my sister to work out who to give the main pieces to- and to make a list. We have had enough experience in out family of dealing with estates to know that Mum's list will be all that is needed to ensure that the jewellery goes to those she wants it to go to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One of my meds (orencia shots) has to come from a speciality pharmacy and that's why I have to get it through them and the other med (Plaquenil) i is a better price.
> 
> Re: being a skeleton...believe me I am far from that still and don't want to be skinny. Clothes and especially black (as the dress) greatly hides quite a few rolls and flab still . Before having children I stayed at 127-130 and after children stayed at 145-147;
> I'm currently 169.


Was talking with my GP the other day about my planned goal. And she agreed with me that aiming at the top range of healthy was best for my age. I figure that the older I get the more likely it is that I will become unwell and that having spare kilos to lose before getting too low is wise. Also I don't think I will look good if I get too much thinner. Until the last few weeks I had felt that my tummy needed to lose more and wasn't sure how that would work. But it has now reached an acceptable size. See what happens now I am off the low FODMAP diet, see if I get some more bloating etc and my tummy increases slightly.
I'm sure not aiming for either pre or post kids weights, would look bad I think.

Just looked up pounds to kilos and it is likely that you still need to lose more just to get into healthy. I have no idea how many pounds as we used stones and pounds. Same when I read heights in inches, we used feet and inches.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I suspect also that the age one learns to read may influence that. I've always been a good speller (my first grownup job was proofreader, at 19, and I always find typos and grammar errors in published books), but I learned to read at 3 while others in my first grade class could not yet read. I also find it is not a matter of intelligence, either; some of the smartest people I've ever known were atrocious spellers!


As a teacher of English for many years as well as having it as my native language, I've found that English, whether American-, British-, or Australian-English, has little bearing on knowing how to spell it correctly in all cases. Because we've all borrowed so many words from other languages, the pronunciations will always throw some of us off-balance. Just think of those *-ough* words: through, thought, bough, cough, rough, for example. Each one has a different sound for the -ough spelling. And then think of the English-as-second-language speakers in any of our languages after having heard their native pronunciations all their lives. It must be beyond mind-bobbling for them.

So many other languages seem to have much more ''regulated'' attitudes and practices in the spellings/pronunciations of their languages.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you that are sock needle minded. these addi sock needles might be right up your alley. --- sam
> 
> http://www.thewoolshack.com/knitting-needles.htm?action=detail&ID=513


I've seen them advertised and talked about here on KP. I wouldn't mind trying them sometime as I think those may well work well. Still have the one needle I could drop which is one of dislikes of DPNs but otherwise I think they could be good with that little bit of flexibility in them. And may well be quicker than my favourite magic loop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:
 

> wednesday is a two syllable word - phonetically pronounced - wenz dā - long a at the end. february is a three syllable word pronounced just as it looks - feb ru ary. feb short e - ru u say oo - ary y say long e. the ar is pronounced like 'air'. the letter 'f' and 'w' have to totally different sounds. the f as in fe fi fo fum. the 'w' as the wh in whale. but they i was taught phonics through grade 8 - the only way to learn to read and spell imho. f and w really do sound different. your mouth is even held different. many times when i can't spell a word correctly i can spell it out perfectly phonitically. that's my spelling and phonics lesson for tonight. --- sam
> 
> fe


How do you move from wenz da to realising that Wednesday is how it is written and so knowing how to spell it correctly or even know that is what the word is when you see it written?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Surely, there's a better way for a meet up!


 :sm02: Guess there must be


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> As a teacher of English for many years as well as having it as my native language, I've found that English, whether American-, British-, or Australian-English, has little bearing on knowing how to spell it correctly in all cases. Because we've all borrowed so many words from other languages, the pronunciations will always throw some of us off-balance. Just think of those *-ough* words: through, thought, bough, cough, rough, for example. Each one has a different sound for the -ough spelling. And then think of the English-as-second-language speakers in any of our languages after having heard their native pronunciations all their lives. It must be beyond mind-bobbling for them.
> 
> So many other languages seem to have much more ''regulated'' attitudes and practices in the spellings/pronunciations of their languages.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And plurals. How explain house/houses, mouse/mice. Platypus/platypuses, octopus/octopie? Sheep or fish no change. Or staff- if people employed no change, if the staff shepherds used staves.
Fascinating watching E and how even now she often gets things right.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday paula - hope you have a good day. you are missed - hurry back. --- sam


Thanks to you, Sam, and to everyone wishing me well on my birthday. Love the card Kate, thank you. Only one more pair of pajama pants and I'll be done with all 10 sets. Then I'll pop them into gift bags and done for another year!

I'll be back after Christmas. I had to take a break for awhile because my computer kept freezing every time I got on KP and Facebook and several other sites. Drove me crazy - I was turning my computer off and on several times an hour. Bob couldn't find anything wrong, DD#1 made it a little better, but she finally took it to another friend of ours and he got it so that it only freezes 3 or 4 times a day. Still annoying, but so much better than it was! Now, if I can find time to use the silly thing - seems like I'm always running somewhere for someone. I hope things slow down after the holidays. Bob and I will be out every night this week except tonight - crazy!! He went to our favorite Italian restaurant and brought dinner home so that I didn't have to cook. So I'm stuffed with Chicken Parm. and trying not to fall asleep in my chair.

I have missed you all and hope to be back more full time very soon. Merry Christmas from me and Bob. Love, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you that are sock needle minded. these addi sock needles might be right up your alley. --- sam
> 
> http://www.thewoolshack.com/knitting-needles.htm?action=detail&ID=513


I've seen those in an ad, they might be good but very pricey


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Jeanette. I was hoping you would post this.
> 
> Grandkids cancelled coming to bake today so I've been baking away since 10-ish this morning and stopped at 4 pm.; I'm exhausted. Only made two recipes up (nutmeg stamped cookie and shortbread stamp cookie recipes) but each made quite a few batches. After several batches of them in which the "stamp" just kind of melted into the cookie I decided to just use a glass bottom to flatten the balls out and be done with it. I did some research and found out that using bread flour, because it has more gluten, will help in keeping the designs from the stamp more raised but phooey on doing it at this point. The cookies sure did taste good. (did try 2 of each recipe...sugar overload). Will do more baking tomorrow.


I was going to say the Santa stamps I used on some of my shortbread stayed nice but I guess because I used bread flour


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What other filling might work in these? Date isn't my favorite.


My mom used to use an Apple filling sometimes but I like the dates better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Stu and I think we are on Santa's naughty list this year. It's a stressful week for us both with work pressures and my sore back making us grumpy.
> He has been swearing at customers wanting stuff done at last minute, and I told a door salesman to take a hike rudely, the other day. Oops!!
> Of course we believe in Santa!!???????????? My day started off ok, but was quite sore after walk this morning, so relaxing with heat pad on it. The physio revved up things again, but she did warn me it might. Just need to take it easy looks like, until it calms down.


Hope your back eases soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> apricots. --- sam


Worse than dates!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Raisin pie filling, very thick blueberry or cherry, minced meat, fig, rhubarb-strawberry.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. Have loads of fun at the ugly sweater gathering. Lots of laughs I'm sure.


They just take peoples pic when they come in and then post on facebook for voting. :sm02: 
Crystal (worker at the coffee shop) said mine looked like a prison mug shot. :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've seen them advertised and talked about here on KP. I wouldn't mind trying them sometime as I think those may well work well. Still have the one needle I could drop which is one of dislikes of DPNs but otherwise I think they could be good with that little bit of flexibility in them. And may well be quicker than my favourite magic loop.


My LYS has them in stock so I'm going to go over there today or tomorrow to pick up a pair - probably for my next project which is a hat so size 5. If they work out okay, then I'll get the size 1's for socks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great sweater Kaye Jo, dont know about ugly though looks pretty to me , hope you have fun ????


Thank you, it is kinda cute. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like you stepped out of the Grinch movie????????


 :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gramma Paula, ????????????Happy Birthay, looking forward to seeing your posts in 2018.
Fan, my goodness sounds like a plot for a mystery.
Absolutely crazy day. Mix up at pharmacy, they didn’t have one eye drop rx. I need. Went home called doc, called pharmacy back. Went to meet friends at wrong restaurant, saw they weren’t there went back to car and checked phone, wrong restaurant. Before I could text I would be late got text saying where they were, said I’ll be right there, meantime other restaurant too crowded and they headed my way and I headed their way! Got to right restaurant and of corse they’d left. So got back in car and called them and found out what happened and said I’d be there. As I’m pulling out Jeanne walked by so I told her what happened. We did finally have lunch and I did get rx for eye drops I need to start tomorrow for surgery onThursday. Meantime I decided I did not want Christmas without family so Al and I are driving to Sacramento after my post surgery f/u at 9:20 on Friday. We will then drive to Napa on HWY 12 (cuts worse part of SF traffic) on Saturday. If you have hung with me this far congratulations!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks to you, Sam, and to everyone wishing me well on my birthday. Love the card Kate, thank you. Only one more pair of pajama pants and I'll be done with all 10 sets. Then I'll pop them into gift bags and done for another year!
> 
> I'll be back after Christmas. I had to take a break for awhile because my computer kept freezing every time I got on KP and Facebook and several other sites. Drove me crazy - I was turning my computer off and on several times an hour. Bob couldn't find anything wrong, DD#1 made it a little better, but she finally took it to another friend of ours and he got it so that it only freezes 3 or 4 times a day. Still annoying, but so much better than it was! Now, if I can find time to use the silly thing - seems like I'm always running somewhere for someone. I hope things slow down after the holidays. Bob and I will be out every night this week except tonight - crazy!! He went to our favorite Italian restaurant and brought dinner home so that I didn't have to cook. So I'm stuffed with Chicken Parm. and trying not to fall asleep in my chair.
> 
> I have missed you all and hope to be back more full time very soon. Merry Christmas from me and Bob. Love, Paula


Love you back and miss you. Merry Christmas to you and your entire family. We've been having annoying popups on this site -- mostly on apple Iphones and Ipads, but it would really have driven you bonkers if it was also happening on your computer. Hope you get it fixed soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry for your friends loss.
KayeJo, cute pic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gramma Paula, ????????????Happy Birthay, looking forward to seeing your posts in 2018.
> Fan, my goodness sounds like a plot for a mystery.
> Absolutely crazy day. Mix up at pharmacy, they didn't have one eye drop rx. I need. Went home called doc, called pharmacy back. Went to meet friends at wrong restaurant, saw they weren't there went back to car and checked phone, wrong restaurant. Before I could text I would be late got text saying where they were, said I'll be right there, meantime other restaurant too crowded and they headed my way and I headed their way! Got to right restaurant and of corse they'd left. So got back in car and called them and found out what happened and said I'd be there. As I'm pulling out Jeanne walked by so I told her what happened. We did finally have lunch and I did get rx for eye drops I need to start tomorrow for surgery onThursday. Meantime I decided I did not want Christmas without family so Al and I are driving to Sacramento after my post surgery f/u at 9:20 on Friday. We will then drive to Napa on HWY 12 (cuts worse part of SF traffic) on Saturday. If you have hung with me this far congratulations!


Wow, what a topsy turvy day. That restaurant mix up sounds like a recurring dream (mild nightmare) where I end up in a situation where I just can't get to my destination---"can't get there from here" kind of scenario. I always wake up in a slight panic. Glad that it didn't turn out that way for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, absolutely stunning decorating. I could curl up in the chair and happily read and watch the fire.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you. ‘‘Twas an I Love Lucy crazy day. Important thing it all worked out and I have eye drops I need for surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. Today is her birthday. I posted Happy Birthday to her on Facebook. She has posted there a couple of times lately. She is hoping to join us again after Christmas. Sounds like everyone/thing is okay.


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sassafrass123, so glad you got the script and got the mix up worked out. Shall be thinking of you Thursday and hoping all goes well. Of course you will be careful Friday as you travel for Christmas.
Sashmere, such beautiful decorations. Your home looks like something out of a fairy tale. Good on you.
Loved the moccasins and the little knitted child clothing..do you call it a jumper? So fun to catch up with others. Also liked the ugly sweater outfit. Hope you get lots of votes. 
Clean air and a beautiful cold day, though we are warned expect more smog buildup as the rest of the week progresses. However, a white Christmas is predicted so the snow will clean things up for us again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Stu and I think we are on Santa's naughty list this year. It's a stressful week for us both with work pressures and my sore back making us grumpy.
> He has been swearing at customers wanting stuff done at last minute, and I told a door salesman to take a hike rudely, the other day. Oops!!
> Of course we believe in Santa!!???????????? My day started off ok, but was quite sore after walk this morning, so relaxing with heat pad on it. The physio revved up things again, but she did warn me it might. Just need to take it easy looks like, until it calms down.


Sounds like your vacation is sorely needed, and earned.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


Looking good, hope you won a prize.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


Beautiful and lovely that you DH was there to help you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> My kids at 30 and almost 34 will tell you they still believe. Rule here is if you don't believe in Santa, you get underwear for Christmas!


????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like your vacation is sorely needed, and earned.


That's for sure, my left foot is giving pain round the toes today which isn't helping me feel cheery. 
Oh well these things are sent to try us, and hopefully it will resolve itself with rest etc. I might give the walk a miss tomorrow,
Supermarket shopping will be stressful enough, will go early to beat the madness.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.

Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??

I missed the regulars but came home and prepped corn chowder with ham and potatoes for dinner. DD Paula and her DGD Aurora stayed to share dinner with us. The chowder was excellent and we all enjoyed it.

Just another ''interesting'' day in NE Ohio!! :sm24: :sm24: 


Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I sing to them and that makes it OK!
> Did get a good giggle at your comment- but I guess I will first as my yarn talks to me as well sometimes. Funny how so often it just lets you do what you want with it but then one speaks to you. And so often when it does it is really good. Occasionally though it has it plays games and sends you astray. Oh dear- I guess I have just confirmed the men in white coats will be here before Sonya. Maybe they can take me with them when they go to collect her?


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And looks like I will be seeing her and G later today or tomorrow as a good friend of Vicky's has just had a little girl. Vick wants to go and see them but doesn't want to take her 2. Can't imagine why she doesn't want to take E to a hospital with a new baby. She will just want to climb up to her and kiss her and pat her and give her toys to play with :sm02: Sure parents of a brand new first child won't mind at all having there precious little daughter taken control off by a 2 year old.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks to you, Sam, and to everyone wishing me well on my birthday. Love the card Kate, thank you. Only one more pair of pajama pants and I'll be done with all 10 sets. Then I'll pop them into gift bags and done for another year!
> 
> I'll be back after Christmas. I had to take a break for awhile because my computer kept freezing every time I got on KP and Facebook and several other sites. Drove me crazy - I was turning my computer off and on several times an hour. Bob couldn't find anything wrong, DD#1 made it a little better, but she finally took it to another friend of ours and he got it so that it only freezes 3 or 4 times a day. Still annoying, but so much better than it was! Now, if I can find time to use the silly thing - seems like I'm always running somewhere for someone. I hope things slow down after the holidays. Bob and I will be out every night this week except tonight - crazy!! He went to our favorite Italian restaurant and brought dinner home so that I didn't have to cook. So I'm stuffed with Chicken Parm. and trying not to fall asleep in my chair.
> 
> I have missed you all and hope to be back more full time very soon. Merry Christmas from me and Bob. Love, Paula


Merry Christmas Paula!!!!!!!!! And Bob of course!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gramma Paula, ????????????Happy Birthay, looking forward to seeing your posts in 2018.
> Fan, my goodness sounds like a plot for a mystery.
> Absolutely crazy day. Mix up at pharmacy, they didn't have one eye drop rx. I need. Went home called doc, called pharmacy back. Went to meet friends at wrong restaurant, saw they weren't there went back to car and checked phone, wrong restaurant. Before I could text I would be late got text saying where they were, said I'll be right there, meantime other restaurant too crowded and they headed my way and I headed their way! Got to right restaurant and of corse they'd left. So got back in car and called them and found out what happened and said I'd be there. As I'm pulling out Jeanne walked by so I told her what happened. We did finally have lunch and I did get rx for eye drops I need to start tomorrow for surgery onThursday. Meantime I decided I did not want Christmas without family so Al and I are driving to Sacramento after my post surgery f/u at 9:20 on Friday. We will then drive to Napa on HWY 12 (cuts worse part of SF traffic) on Saturday. If you have hung with me this far congratulations!


Goodness, what an interesting day you had. lol At least you managed to all meet up and have a good lunch. 
Whoohoo!! on getting the surgery out of the way, and even better that you are going to Sacramento for Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Looking good, hope you won a prize.


Lol! Thanks, we'll find out Friday, there is voting on fb that will determine the winner, I think popularity will win out but it sure is fun. :sm04:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> And plurals. How explain house/houses, mouse/mice. Platypus/platypuses, octopus/octopie? Sheep or fish no change. Or staff- if people employed no change, if the staff shepherds used staves.
> Fascinating watching E and how even now she often gets things right.


It is so interesting! I remember one of my kids using the word "runned." I was so amazed. I remember thinking, "My word, this little toddler has learned a rule of grammar!"


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's for sure, my left foot is giving pain round the toes today which isn't helping me feel cheery.
> Oh well these things are sent to try us, and hopefully it will resolve itself with rest etc. I might give the walk a miss tomorrow,
> Supermarket shopping will be stressful enough, will go early to beat the madness.


Skipping your walk sounds like a good idea, hopefully you'll be pain free by the time you leave for your trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


Oh my, as if you don't have enough going on in a day already, but very glad that all checked out clear and you are fine, but I think the Docs lab might want to check all their calibrations. :sm02:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks to you, Sam, and to everyone wishing me well on my birthday. Love the card Kate, thank you. Only one more pair of pajama pants and I'll be done with all 10 sets. Then I'll pop them into gift bags and done for another year!
> 
> I'll be back after Christmas. I had to take a break for awhile because my computer kept freezing every time I got on KP and Facebook and several other sites. Drove me crazy - I was turning my computer off and on several times an hour. Bob couldn't find anything wrong, DD#1 made it a little better, but she finally took it to another friend of ours and he got it so that it only freezes 3 or 4 times a day. Still annoying, but so much better than it was! Now, if I can find time to use the silly thing - seems like I'm always running somewhere for someone. I hope things slow down after the holidays. Bob and I will be out every night this week except tonight - crazy!! He went to our favorite Italian restaurant and brought dinner home so that I didn't have to cook. So I'm stuffed with Chicken Parm. and trying not to fall asleep in my chair.
> 
> I have missed you all and hope to be back more full time very soon. Merry Christmas from me and Bob. Love, Paula


Good to see you back and happy birthday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


I'm glad everything is okay. I hope that it wasn't mixed up with someone else's blood work that was too high!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad everything is okay. I hope that it wasn't mixed up with someone else's blood work that was too high!


That's a good point, that could be very bad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, thank you. Not worried about surgery and delighted my family will be altogether in Napa for Christmas!
KayeJo, I know it was confusing. We have always driven to Napa (7 to 71/2 hrs) in one day. But we are getting older and it’s winter and dark early. So we are driving to Sacramento on Friday and on to Napa Saturday. It was a good lunch and I didn’t even say about the 8 phone calls regarding the non delivery of my bd flowers from my DSS! The stars must be misaligned.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad everything is okay. I hope that it wasn't mixed up with someone else's blood work that was too high!


So glad you are ok, but scarey for you and your DH. Hopefully the stars will be realigned and tomorrow will be peaceful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, hope you are feeling better and in tip-top shape for your vacay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know - my parents would never spell a work for me - they said - go look it up. it would take a while but i would eventually find it. i guess that is why it is so easy for me to reach for the dictionary now. --- sam



darowil said:


> How do you move from wenz da to realising that Wednesday is how it is written and so knowing how to spell it correctly or even know that is what the word is when you see it written?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, hope you are feeling better and in tip-top shape for your vacay.


Thank you, am working on it. And best of luck for the surgery!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's totally fascinating watching children learn to speak. bentley speaks way too baby like for me - half the time i cannot understand him. he sticks his tongue out when he talks. i would be having him in speech everyday until it cleared up. but he is not mine. i think heidi takes him somewhere once or twice a month. --- sam



darowil said:


> And plurals. How explain house/houses, mouse/mice. Platypus/platypuses, octopus/octopie? Sheep or fish no change. Or staff- if people employed no change, if the staff shepherds used staves.
> Fascinating watching E and how even now she often gets things right.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


So glad you're okay. Although I don't know how you kept yourself and family calm through it all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you go like the energizer bunny. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks to you, Sam, and to everyone wishing me well on my birthday. Love the card Kate, thank you. Only one more pair of pajama pants and I'll be done with all 10 sets. Then I'll pop them into gift bags and done for another year!
> 
> I'll be back after Christmas. I had to take a break for awhile because my computer kept freezing every time I got on KP and Facebook and several other sites. Drove me crazy - I was turning my computer off and on several times an hour. Bob couldn't find anything wrong, DD#1 made it a little better, but she finally took it to another friend of ours and he got it so that it only freezes 3 or 4 times a day. Still annoying, but so much better than it was! Now, if I can find time to use the silly thing - seems like I'm always running somewhere for someone. I hope things slow down after the holidays. Bob and I will be out every night this week except tonight - crazy!! He went to our favorite Italian restaurant and brought dinner home so that I didn't have to cook. So I'm stuffed with Chicken Parm. and trying not to fall asleep in my chair.
> 
> I have missed you all and hope to be back more full time very soon. Merry Christmas from me and Bob. Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should be writing a book. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know - my parents would never spell a work for me - they said - go look it up. it would take a while but i would eventually find it. i guess that is why it is so easy for me to reach for the dictionary now. --- sam


And just for the enjoyment of it, Tim reads his collection of dictionaries right along with his Bibles. In the 8th grade (last year of middle school), we read the entire collection of Laura Ingalls Wilder books except for the last one which was completed by her daughter. It was not well done nor as satisfying as any and all of the previous books in the collection. He has chosen not to read any other books save his collection of dictionaries and Bibles. No doubt an aspect of his being on the autism spectrum.

These days he is much more interested in mostly female pop singers, i.e. Taylor Swift, Vanessa Carlton, Sara Bareilles (sp?), Pink, etc. But then he is approaching 20 yo and male. What can I expect??

'Night, all. It's been a long day, again. Many hugs to each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joyce, thank you. Not worried about surgery and delighted my family will be altogether in Napa for Christmas!
> KayeJo, I know it was confusing. We have always driven to Napa (7 to 71/2 hrs) in one day. But we are getting older and it's winter and dark early. So we are driving to Sacramento on Friday and on to Napa Saturday. It was a good lunch and I didn't even say about the 8 phone calls regarding the non delivery of my bd flowers from my DSS! The stars must be misaligned.


Very sensible to only go part way the first day. 
Oh my, is it working on a full moon? lol


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should be writing a book. --- sam


I'll get on that, Sam, right after I can find the time to complete that pair of socks that have been pining in my bag of UFOs for over a year.

Ohio Joy :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

margaret - is the wool shack an australian company? the needle set in a size 2mm is 28.50Aud - guess that answers my question.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> And just for the enjoyment of it, Tim reads his collection of dictionaries right along with his Bibles. In the 8th grade (last year of middle school), we read the entire collection of Laura Ingalls Wilder books except for the last one which was completed by her daughter. It was not well done nor as satisfying as any and all of the previous books in the collection. He has chosen not to read any other books save his collection of dictionaries and Bibles. No doubt an aspect of his being on the autism spectrum.
> 
> These days he is much more interested in mostly female pop singers, i.e. Taylor Swift, Vanessa Carlton, Sara Bareilles (sp?), Pink, etc. But then he is approaching 20 yo and male. What can I expect??
> 
> ...


Lol! They do grow up, don't they? lol Oh well... 
Bible and dictionary, you can't get better than that. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'll get on that, Sam, right after I can find the time to complete that pair of socks that have been pining in my bag of UFOs for over a year.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm12: :sm16:


 :sm09:
But it would be a best seller I think, honestly. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you. ''Twas an I Love Lucy crazy day. Important thing it all worked out and I have eye drops I need for surgery.


????glad all worked out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


I'm glad your INR was OK in the end. I wonder if the doctors office uses one of the little hand held machines like a glucose monitor? I don't think they are terribly accurate. We always repeated all samples that showed "panic values " before reporting them & requesting a new sample


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joyce, thank you. Not worried about surgery and delighted my family will be altogether in Napa for Christmas!
> KayeJo, I know it was confusing. We have always driven to Napa (7 to 71/2 hrs) in one day. But we are getting older and it's winter and dark early. So we are driving to Sacramento on Friday and on to Napa Saturday. It was a good lunch and I didn't even say about the 8 phone calls regarding the non delivery of my bd flowers from my DSS! The stars must be misaligned.


Hope the surgery & your trip go smoothly.
Do you have to travel in any of the areas that have fires? I'm thinking they are farther south?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> And just for the enjoyment of it, Tim reads his collection of dictionaries right along with his Bibles. In the 8th grade (last year of middle school), we read the entire collection of Laura Ingalls Wilder books except for the last one which was completed by her daughter. It was not well done nor as satisfying as any and all of the previous books in the collection. He has chosen not to read any other books save his collection of dictionaries and Bibles. No doubt an aspect of his being on the autism spectrum.
> 
> These days he is much more interested in mostly female pop singers, i.e. Taylor Swift, Vanessa Carlton, Sara Bareilles (sp?), Pink, etc. But then he is approaching 20 yo and male. What can I expect??
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's totally fascinating watching children learn to speak. bentley speaks way too baby like for me - half the time i cannot understand him. he sticks his tongue out when he talks. i would be having him in speech everyday until it cleared up. but he is not mine. i think heidi takes him somewhere once or twice a month. --- sam


How old is he now?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Could your DD pick one up for you when she is out and about?
> 
> Edit to say that the grocery store will also probably have them.


She asked if I wanted her to, but I didn't want her to go out of her way. Also, since I've broken four in three years, I should probably not be allowed to have any more! :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She asked if I wanted her to, but I didn't want her to go out of her way. Also, since I've broken four in three years, I should probably not be allowed to have any more! :sm23: :sm12:


Oh my, you may need a indestructible one. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, the sock needles look very interesting. A bit pricey but tempting. Maybe I’ll see them at Yarns on First when I’m in Napa.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I sing to them and that makes it OK!
> Did get a good giggle at your comment- but I guess I will first as my yarn talks to me as well sometimes. Funny how so often it just lets you do what you want with it but then one speaks to you. And so often when it does it is really good. Occasionally though it has it plays games and sends you astray. Oh dear- I guess I have just confirmed the men in white coats will be here before Sonya. Maybe they can take me with them when they go to collect her?


We can share a padded cell together Margaret as long as it has yarn in it so we have someone to talk too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> If it's not causing problems probably OK. I think we can go too far overboard in trying to protect ourselves from germs. But the week that Bonnie's DS was leaving his would be a concern.
> I know what you mean about cold water. Only when it is really hot here so I put water in the fridge as I don't like the taste. Used slice of lemon recently and that actually made the taste fine cold! It was taking so long to get cold water out the cold tap in the hot weather that I wanted to keep it cold. But now have run out of lemons.


And I love ice co,d water which is good at the moment as its coming out of the tap freezing cold ,I have a diffuser bottle so I've been buying any fruit on offer for flavour, but my real preference is lemon and lime


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And as pharmacists spend many years learning just about medications and there impact on the body they are often in a better position to pick up potential conflicts or less common side effects. But they don't know the health details of the individual and why they are on a certain medication.
> For example while a pharmacist may be more likely to know if Sam's diuretic can cause the symptoms he has they won't know why he is on them and so can't give advice as to whether he should keep taking it or whether another one will work instead. Sometimes doctors have a reason for giving a specific medication other times one of a number may work just as well.


Right!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gramma Paula, ????????????Happy Birthay, looking forward to seeing your posts in 2018.
> Fan, my goodness sounds like a plot for a mystery.
> Absolutely crazy day. Mix up at pharmacy, they didn't have one eye drop rx. I need. Went home called doc, called pharmacy back. Went to meet friends at wrong restaurant, saw they weren't there went back to car and checked phone, wrong restaurant. Before I could text I would be late got text saying where they were, said I'll be right there, meantime other restaurant too crowded and they headed my way and I headed their way! Got to right restaurant and of corse they'd left. So got back in car and called them and found out what happened and said I'd be there. As I'm pulling out Jeanne walked by so I told her what happened. We did finally have lunch and I did get rx for eye drops I need to start tomorrow for surgery onThursday. Meantime I decided I did not want Christmas without family so Al and I are driving to Sacramento after my post surgery f/u at 9:20 on Friday. We will then drive to Napa on HWY 12 (cuts worse part of SF traffic) on Saturday. If you have hung with me this far congratulations!


My head was spinning but I think I kept up ????
Hope you have a wonderful Chrisrmas with your family Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Merry Christmas in Merry England.

Sam, you bad boy, I bought the dagnapit sock needles!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> But you need to have the beginning fo the word right for dictionaries to work! On-line ones more likely to help as they sometimes predict what you might be wanting.
> I have a spelling book which find the most useful. As it only has words with no definitions can look through a list of them to find the right one. Have known myself use that when spell check can't get the word I want.
> 
> And I'm now left wondering if I have missed a page somewhere as I have not read Kate's post until you quoted it!


Funny, yesterday I realised I'd missed a post in the same way and it was one of yours!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello Denise! Good to see you!


Hi Tami, it's good to have the time to get back to the TP. I have missed you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gramma Paula, ????????????Happy Birthay, looking forward to seeing your posts in 2018.
> Fan, my goodness sounds like a plot for a mystery.
> Absolutely crazy day. Mix up at pharmacy, they didn't have one eye drop rx. I need. Went home called doc, called pharmacy back. Went to meet friends at wrong restaurant, saw they weren't there went back to car and checked phone, wrong restaurant. Before I could text I would be late got text saying where they were, said I'll be right there, meantime other restaurant too crowded and they headed my way and I headed their way! Got to right restaurant and of corse they'd left. So got back in car and called them and found out what happened and said I'd be there. As I'm pulling out Jeanne walked by so I told her what happened. We did finally have lunch and I did get rx for eye drops I need to start tomorrow for surgery onThursday. Meantime I decided I did not want Christmas without family so Al and I are driving to Sacramento after my post surgery f/u at 9:20 on Friday. We will then drive to Napa on HWY 12 (cuts worse part of SF traffic) on Saturday. If you have hung with me this far congratulations!


...phew! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


So glad it turned out to be a mistake!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> It is so interesting! I remember one of my kids using the word "runned." I was so amazed. I remember thinking, "My word, this little toddler has learned a rule of grammar!"


Luke used to say "I'm done-ded" meaning he was finished! His father used to say "fish-ished" and that has stuck in our family vocabulary - along with "s'gabetti" and "fisht" (shift)! Amazing how these words stick!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We can share a padded cell together Margaret as long as it has yarn in it so we have someone to talk too ????


If it's not padded when you get there you could always knit some! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gramma Paula, ????????????Happy Birthay, looking forward to seeing your posts in 2018.
> Fan, my goodness sounds like a plot for a mystery.
> Absolutely crazy day. Mix up at pharmacy, they didn't have one eye drop rx. I need. Went home called doc, called pharmacy back. Went to meet friends at wrong restaurant, saw they weren't there went back to car and checked phone, wrong restaurant. Before I could text I would be late got text saying where they were, said I'll be right there, meantime other restaurant too crowded and they headed my way and I headed their way! Got to right restaurant and of corse they'd left. So got back in car and called them and found out what happened and said I'd be there. As I'm pulling out Jeanne walked by so I told her what happened. We did finally have lunch and I did get rx for eye drops I need to start tomorrow for surgery onThursday. Meantime I decided I did not want Christmas without family so Al and I are driving to Sacramento after my post surgery f/u at 9:20 on Friday. We will then drive to Napa on HWY 12 (cuts worse part of SF traffic) on Saturday. If you have hung with me this far congratulations!


One of those days you're not sure if it was good or not. And a day when you wonder how we managed without mobile phones 
Christmas with family is good. Hope the driving will OK after surgery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


Excitement you didn't need but at least all was fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Got Gordon’s first giggle today! Thought He giggled then a more definite one to Mummy later so he now giggles. As I was carrying him around later realised E was singing Happy Birthday. An easy I guess to remember the words to. 
Must check with Brett about a cake for Saturday, wonder if we can get Elizabeth to join in singing Happy Birthday To Mummy?

And David has his ideal job starting when he wants next year. He is thrilled not just to have a job but he said he couldn’t have asked for a better job in this field. He got the phone call today offering him the job so he was very excited. 
Things are going ahead to get major work in February next year on the house and maybe by March a lot will be done. Won’t be finished by any means but will be well on the way. I will be leaving home while it is all going on. Mum will be away as normal for that time so I will go down and join her. Weather is almost always much cooler which will be a big plus. Will still be back sometimes such as for Tuesday babysitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you go like the energizer bunny. --- sam


We have few energiser bunnies here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> margaret - is the wool shack an australian company? the needle set in a size 2mm is 28.50Aud - guess that answers my question.


At that price I won't be buying them to try. 
I do recognise the name but offhand can't think where they are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your INR was OK in the end. I wonder if the doctors office uses one of the little hand held machines like a glucose monitor? I don't think they are terribly accurate. We always repeated all samples that showed "panic values " before reporting them & requesting a new sample


That's what I would expect to happen before hitting panic buttons


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have been busy busy and am way behind. Wow only less than 5 days till Christmas! Yesterday we had the resident Christmas party and yes the hall did have air conditioning. Thank goodness coz it got to 40.6c !! :sm12: It was a good day though and everyone enjoyed it. Cool change came in about 6pm and I was exhausted. It was still a pretty warm night in bed though. Today was much much cooler., so nice. Have been busy catching up with coulple of friends and wrapping presents and catching up with things needing to be done. Hope all is well with everyone. Off to catch up a bit on here now...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We can share a padded cell together Margaret as long as it has yarn in it so we have someone to talk too ????


Would never do to talk to each other after all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny, yesterday I realised I'd missed a post in the same way and it was one of yours!


 :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke used to say "I'm done-ded" meaning he was finished! His father used to say "fish-ished" and that has stuck in our family vocabulary - along with "s'gabetti" and "fisht" (shift)! Amazing how these words stick!


I wouldn't be surprised if toot-toot enters our vocabulary. Well stays in as we see a train now and say a toot-toot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> If it's not padded when you get there you could always knit some! :sm09:


Keep us out of mischief


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, wow, those are expensive adoption fees.


Yes I agree. And that was for animals at the pound for whatever reason.... needing adopting. Ridiculous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have been busy busy and am way behind. Wow only less than 5 days till Christmas! Yesterday we had the resident Christmas party and yes the hall did have air conditioning. Thank goodness coz it got to 40.6c !! :sm12: It was a good day though and everyone enjoyed it. Cool change came in about 6pm and I was exhausted. It was still a pretty warm night in bed though. Today was much much cooler., so nice. Have been busy catching up with coulple of friends and wrapping presents and catching up with things needing to be done. Hope all is well with everyone. Off to catch up a bit on here now...


We've not hit 40 yet. Glad it was air conditioned it would have been terrible otherwise


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got Gordonâs first giggle today! Thought He giggled then a more definite one to Mummy later so he now giggles. As I was carrying him around later realised E was singing Happy Birthday. An easy I guess to remember the words to.
> Must check with Brett about a cake for Saturday, wonder if we can get Elizabeth to join in singing Happy Birthday To Mummy?
> 
> And David has his ideal job starting when he wants next year. He is thrilled not just to have a job but he said he couldnât have asked for a better job in this field. He got the phone call today offering him the job so he was very excited.
> Things are going ahead to get major work in February next year on the house and maybe by March a lot will be done. Wonât be finished by any means but will be well on the way. I will be leaving home while it is all going on. Mum will be away as normal for that time so I will go down and join her. Weather is almost always much cooler which will be a big plus. Will still be back sometimes such as for Tuesday babysitting.


Congratulations to David!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


She is a cutie. That is great that she is now trusting you enough to sit on your lap... :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Got Gordon's first giggle today! Thought He giggled then a more definite one to Mummy later so he now giggles. As I was carrying him around later realised E was singing Happy Birthday. An easy I guess to remember the words to.
> Must check with Brett about a cake for Saturday, wonder if we can get Elizabeth to join in singing Happy Birthday To Mummy?
> 
> And David has his ideal job starting when he wants next year. He is thrilled not just to have a job but he said he couldn't have asked for a better job in this field. He got the phone call today offering him the job so he was very excited.
> Things are going ahead to get major work in February next year on the house and maybe by March a lot will be done. Won't be finished by any means but will be well on the way. I will be leaving home while it is all going on. Mum will be away as normal for that time so I will go down and join her. Weather is almost always much cooler which will be a big plus. Will still be back sometimes such as for Tuesday babysitting.


Congratulations to David on getting his new job


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! How much to adopt a 75 year old lady, lol!
> 
> Oh sorry I just couldn't resist...????????????????


LOL. :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I only managed to get to page 38. I need to catch up on some sleep. It was pretty darn hot here last night for sleeping... Night all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Got Gordon's first giggle today! Thought He giggled then a more definite one to Mummy later so he now giggles. As I was carrying him around later realised E was singing Happy Birthday. An easy I guess to remember the words to.
> Must check with Brett about a cake for Saturday, wonder if we can get Elizabeth to join in singing Happy Birthday To Mummy?
> 
> And David has his ideal job starting when he wants next year. He is thrilled not just to have a job but he said he couldn't have asked for a better job in this field. He got the phone call today offering him the job so he was very excited.
> Things are going ahead to get major work in February next year on the house and maybe by March a lot will be done. Won't be finished by any means but will be well on the way. I will be leaving home while it is all going on. Mum will be away as normal for that time so I will go down and join her. Weather is almost always much cooler which will be a big plus. Will still be back sometimes such as for Tuesday babysitting.


Congratulations to David. I also love reading about Elizabeth and Gordon.

????????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Congratulations to David!


Thanks Kate.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you. ''Twas an I Love Lucy crazy day. Important thing it all worked out and I have eye drops I need for surgery.


I am pleased you got it all sorted. Healing energy and prayers on their way. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


Interesting to say the less. I am glad you came through it in one piece :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about needing to loose more just to get healthy! And, getting healthy is my primary goal! I'm only 5'5"
and I need that BMI at least 15-20 points lower.


darowil said:


> Was talking with my GP the other day about my planned goal. And she agreed with me that aiming at the top range of healthy was best for my age. I figure that the older I get the more likely it is that I will become unwell and that having spare kilos to lose before getting too low is wise. Also I don't think I will look good if I get too much thinner. Until the last few weeks I had felt that my tummy needed to lose more and wasn't sure how that would work. But it has now reached an acceptable size. See what happens now I am off the low FODMAP diet, see if I get some more bloating etc and my tummy increases slightly.
> I'm sure not aiming for either pre or post kids weights, would look bad I think.
> 
> Just looked up pounds to kilos and it is likely that you still need to lose more just to get into healthy. I have no idea how many pounds as we used stones and pounds. Same when I read heights in inches, we used feet and inches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief Joy/Sassafras! Your day was discombobulated from the get go! Glad it all turned out well though and glad you will be getting to go see family for Christmas.


sassafras123 said:


> Gramma Paula, ????????????Happy Birthay, looking forward to seeing your posts in 2018.
> Fan, my goodness sounds like a plot for a mystery.
> Absolutely crazy day. Mix up at pharmacy, they didn't have one eye drop rx. I need. Went home called doc, called pharmacy back. Went to meet friends at wrong restaurant, saw they weren't there went back to car and checked phone, wrong restaurant. Before I could text I would be late got text saying where they were, said I'll be right there, meantime other restaurant too crowded and they headed my way and I headed their way! Got to right restaurant and of corse they'd left. So got back in car and called them and found out what happened and said I'd be there. As I'm pulling out Jeanne walked by so I told her what happened. We did finally have lunch and I did get rx for eye drops I need to start tomorrow for surgery onThursday. Meantime I decided I did not want Christmas without family so Al and I are driving to Sacramento after my post surgery f/u at 9:20 on Friday. We will then drive to Napa on HWY 12 (cuts worse part of SF traffic) on Saturday. If you have hung with me this far congratulations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good that you still went to ER to have yourself checked. I'm unclear as to what a pro-time reading. Is that something to do with blood pressure? Anyway, glad it was/is good!


jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Note to self: stopped on page 54 before beginning my day of running around like a chicken with it's head cut off! LOL TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> No the beneficiary is a close friend, which makes it very difficult. The nephew is seriously thinking of contesting the Will, which will cause huge upset.
> He's contacting the lawyer to get a copy, and then take it further. The court might overturn it in their favour, meaning the beneficiary could lose out big time.
> A very awkward situation!???? Hopefully once contact is made, she will give him the heritage items and all will be well, unless she gave them to Salvation Army.


I hope he is able to get some good advice from the lawyer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will contact her and let her know she has well wishes coming from all over the world.
> 
> DH still has to bring the tree up but this is what I have done so far. So Merry CHrisrmas to all my KTP friends. Will send more when the tree is done. I am really in the Christmas spirit now. Christmas stockings to come but need to buy a new one for the puppy. Just can't use Roland's stocking as it makes me too sad.


Looks lovely, Daralene. The windows on either side of your fireplace are beautiful. The carousel is cute. I had a German carousel which turned when candles were lit. It was too large for my small house now so I sold it. I do regret it though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sort of true, but beware. There is heat transferred from the pot to the glass. No heat from the stove itself, but the pans get pretty hot so you still want to be careful. Not as bad as a regular burner though. I love mine.


I've only seen the single burner type here selling for $100.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations to David on getting the job he wants. Excited for you work on house to progress. Fun that wee Gordon can giggle.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I've only seen the single burner type here selling for $100.


TA appliances have them, pricey though!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Stu and I think we are on Santa's naughty list this year. It's a stressful week for us both with work pressures and my sore back making us grumpy.
> He has been swearing at customers wanting stuff done at last minute, and I told a door salesman to take a hike rudely, the other day. Oops!!
> Of course we believe in Santa!!???????????? My day started off ok, but was quite sore after walk this morning, so relaxing with heat pad on it. The physio revved up things again, but she did warn me it might. Just need to take it easy looks like, until it calms down.


I hope you both get over the stress. I totally understand your telling the salesman to take a hike. I've been getting a phone call the last 2 weeks telling me that if I don't answer them, they won't reduce my credit on my charge card. I've been hanging up but yesterday I was ready to give them a piece of my mind. I pressed 1 to speak to a live person and I got a dial tone. I have no idea what company is calling.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good morning all, a quick catch up here....discovered that when the annoying ad pops up it now doesn't freeze my computer but I can hit the back button and it disappears...an improvement at any rate. Finished my subbing yesterday and thought I'd have a great nights sleep but at 12:30 some person rang and rang the doorbell. My poor dh stumbled around looking for flashlight and the bedroom door and of course whoever it was had fled. We had trouble with the same thing this past summer....our neighbor said it was some punk kids running around with too much time on their hands.... Well I tell you it certainly gives a jolt at that hour, took forever to get back to sleep as I kept waiting to see if they were merely casing the house and then going to break and enter. We are leaving for 4 days at Christmas, makes me nervous to leave the house alone that long. Thankfully we do live in a good neighborhood but it gives one pause for sure. And our neighbors are also leaving...... Going to be a busy few days.... Lots of baking...love date bars! The recipe looks exactly the same as what my mom made. And yes, Bonnie, it was called matrimonial cake in Toronto area as well. In fact I think most folks served it at weddings! Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas. Be safe y'all


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

edited to say double post. The annoying ad popped up just as I hit send. That's 3x in about 35 minutes that the ad showed its ugly face. grr


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gramma Paula, ????????????Happy Birthay, looking forward to seeing your posts in 2018.
> Fan, my goodness sounds like a plot for a mystery.
> Absolutely crazy day. Mix up at pharmacy, they didn't have one eye drop rx. I need. Went home called doc, called pharmacy back. Went to meet friends at wrong restaurant, saw they weren't there went back to car and checked phone, wrong restaurant. Before I could text I would be late got text saying where they were, said I'll be right there, meantime other restaurant too crowded and they headed my way and I headed their way! Got to right restaurant and of corse they'd left. So got back in car and called them and found out what happened and said I'd be there. As I'm pulling out Jeanne walked by so I told her what happened. We did finally have lunch and I did get rx for eye drops I need to start tomorrow for surgery onThursday. Meantime I decided I did not want Christmas without family so Al and I are driving to Sacramento after my post surgery f/u at 9:20 on Friday. We will then drive to Napa on HWY 12 (cuts worse part of SF traffic) on Saturday. If you have hung with me this far congratulations!


Quite a mix up with restaurants but glad you finally got together. Have a safe trip to Sacramento and have a Merry Christmas with your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thought I'd take a minute (?) and share the thrill of my morning today: Went for pro time blood draw this AM, followed by a stop at a local produce market which donates all their day-old donuts to Take Flight and was also given 6 or 7 fruit pies which passed their ''sell by'' dates yesterday, stopped at the business where I purchased my newest eyeglasses for a quick check of the fit which was out of kilter, then back up the highway to the rental place which supplied the concrete floor grinder for our new site to authorize an extension of the rental agreement, and then (finally) on down the same highway to our new place to prep bagged lunches. A few minutes after we began setting up to greet the regulars, I got a call from Don that my pro-time reading was totally off the charts and my GP (who couldn't reach me by phone) was directing me to get to the ER immediately.
> 
> Everyone was prepared for me to keel over, apparently; but I drove myself the 6 or 8 blocks up the main street in the business sector of town and walked into the ER after passing through security checkpoint. (I had no one available to drive me and I was not having any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated reading nor anyone else, save one young man who can be counted on to serve out the foodstuffs we'd prepared.) After answering all the questions and having my vitals checked and another blood draw, I lay on one of those delightfully comfy gurneys native to everybody's ER for over an hour. The nurse practitioner came in, eventually, to tell my that my pro-time reading was showing 2.0 which is normal/healthy for me. CBC and all other numbers were normal also. So. . . it must have been faulty equipment at my GP's in-house lab. Who'd have thought??
> 
> ...


Glad for you that your GP's equipment was at fault and your pro-time reading is normal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> TA appliances have them, pricey though!


I think I'll probably pass.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's totally fascinating watching children learn to speak. bentley speaks way too baby like for me - half the time i cannot understand him. he sticks his tongue out when he talks. i would be having him in speech everyday until it cleared up. but he is not mine. i think heidi takes him somewhere once or twice a month. --- sam


I saw a woman and little boy in the grocery the other day, and she was showing him everything she picked up, saying what it was and waiting until he said the word before she put it in the cart. I used to do the same thing with mine when they were small.

Another challenge I find with teaching English is explaining idioms. It really makes one think! I've also talked many times with students about English as a mishmash of so many words from various languages. I found Latin much easier, especially with grammar!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> With all the reading I did during school, I haven't read the Laura Ingalls Wilder books, I should put them on my library list for when/if I ever finish my basket of books????????


I didn't read them until I was an adult and LOVED them. Also read the collection of her essays--wonderful! I used to read the dictionary for fun as well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke used to say "I'm done-ded" meaning he was finished! His father used to say "fish-ished" and that has stuck in our family vocabulary - along with "s'gabetti" and "fisht" (shift)! Amazing how these words stick!


We have pasketti. :sm04:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have pasketti. :sm04:


Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Starting to do the cutting and wrapping. I will make another batch of no nuts version, but with sea salt. I used a very old recipe for this batch. I am trying a new one with sweetened condensed milk and brown sugar for the next batch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw a woman and little boy in the grocery the other day, and she was showing him everything she picked up, saying what it was and waiting until he said the word before she put it in the cart. I used to do the same thing with mine when they were small.
> 
> Another challenge I find with teaching English is explaining idioms. It really makes one think! I've also talked many times with students about English as a mishmash of so many words from various languages. I found Latin much easier, especially with grammar!


Me, too, and find I can figure out meaning of words due to their Latin roots.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


He is a fine young man.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We can share a padded cell together Margaret as long as it has yarn in it so we have someone to talk too ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. Merry Christmas in Merry England.
> 
> Sam, you bad boy, I bought the dagnapit sock needles!


Lol! Be sure to let us know how you love or don't love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke used to say "I'm done-ded" meaning he was finished! His father used to say "fish-ished" and that has stuck in our family vocabulary - along with "s'gabetti" and "fisht" (shift)! Amazing how these words stick!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got Gordon's first giggle today! Thought He giggled then a more definite one to Mummy later so he now giggles. As I was carrying him around later realised E was singing Happy Birthday. An easy I guess to remember the words to.
> Must check with Brett about a cake for Saturday, wonder if we can get Elizabeth to join in singing Happy Birthday To Mummy?
> 
> And David has his ideal job starting when he wants next year. He is thrilled not just to have a job but he said he couldn't have asked for a better job in this field. He got the phone call today offering him the job so he was very excited.
> Things are going ahead to get major work in February next year on the house and maybe by March a lot will be done. Won't be finished by any means but will be well on the way. I will be leaving home while it is all going on. Mum will be away as normal for that time so I will go down and join her. Weather is almost always much cooler which will be a big plus. Will still be back sometimes such as for Tuesday babysitting.


Awe! Gordon's growing up already, lol. 
Lol! E is definitely a musical girl. 
CONGRATULATIONS DAVID!!!!!! Hope that the job is fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have been busy busy and am way behind. Wow only less than 5 days till Christmas! Yesterday we had the resident Christmas party and yes the hall did have air conditioning. Thank goodness coz it got to 40.6c !! :sm12: It was a good day though and everyone enjoyed it. Cool change came in about 6pm and I was exhausted. It was still a pretty warm night in bed though. Today was much much cooler., so nice. Have been busy catching up with coulple of friends and wrapping presents and catching up with things needing to be done. Hope all is well with everyone. Off to catch up a bit on here now...


So good that there was air, I hope you are sleeping better tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


How funny! My eldest was a cow one year and sang a solo (a complete surprise to her father and me!), which was so lovely I cried. And my littlest were sheep one year in the play at church (all those too little to have lines were the flock)--all the sheep were wandering around the aisles while the rest of the play went on! :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too, and find I can figure out meaning of words due to their Latin roots.


Yes! I find myself doing that, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Candy looks delicious!

Congratulations to David and giggles from Gordon...oh my. There's nothing like a baby's laugh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Note to self: stopped on page 54 before beginning my day of running around like a chicken with it's head cut off! LOL TTYL


LOL!! Marla has a suit for that!

I'll have to look for the photo of her chicken suit where she's carrying her head. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, a quick catch up here....discovered that when the annoying ad pops up it now doesn't freeze my computer but I can hit the back button and it disappears...an improvement at any rate. Finished my subbing yesterday and thought I'd have a great nights sleep but at 12:30 some person rang and rang the doorbell. My poor dh stumbled around looking for flashlight and the bedroom door and of course whoever it was had fled. We had trouble with the same thing this past summer....our neighbor said it was some punk kids running around with too much time on their hands.... Well I tell you it certainly gives a jolt at that hour, took forever to get back to sleep as I kept waiting to see if they were merely casing the house and then going to break and enter. We are leaving for 4 days at Christmas, makes me nervous to leave the house alone that long. Thankfully we do live in a good neighborhood but it gives one pause for sure. And our neighbors are also leaving...... Going to be a busy few days.... Lots of baking...love date bars! The recipe looks exactly the same as what my mom made. And yes, Bonnie, it was called matrimonial cake in Toronto area as well. In fact I think most folks served it at weddings! Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas. Be safe y'all


That makes the rest of your night and the next day a little off kilter, Marla was woken this morning to her doorbell then banging and went to find a police officer, he asked if it was 2617, (at this point, always say what your whole address is so that you save time), he asked if she was so and so, then said this is 2617 W B isn't it, she said no, it's 2617 ...... Lol He was trying to serve a warrant. 
It is a bit hard to leave your home for more than a day when your neighbors are gone too, but hopefully everything will be just fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Starting to do the cutting and wrapping. I will make another batch of no nuts version, but with sea salt. I used a very old recipe for this batch. I am trying a new one with sweetened condensed milk and brown sugar for the next batch.


Yummy!!!
I need to get out the stuff and make thumbprint cookies I think, and see what else I can make. 
I'm going to make the bowl cozies for Marla today also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Somebody brought in 3 geese and a duck that they had shot, to the convenience store and gave them to Jennie, so we got the breast meat out of them(they hadn't been field dressed), so getting anything off the rest of the birds was near to impossible and there really isn't much meat on the rest of the bird anyway, but I digress. 
She cooked the duck yesterday and put some of the goose in the crockpot and they both came out fantastic, not gamey at all. lol 
Now she's excited for the next wild fowl or game someone brings in, but now she's going to hope that it's already dressed. lol


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


He is so sweet. I bet there wasn't a dry eye in the house.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Starting to do the cutting and wrapping. I will make another batch of no nuts version, but with sea salt. I used a very old recipe for this batch. I am trying a new one with sweetened condensed milk and brown sugar for the next batch.


Looks delicious. :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Fan said:


> Unfortunately the beneficiary who is just a close friend, not a blood relative, had no idea SIL meant for heirlooms to go to her niece and nephew.
> But in saying that, she should have contacted us when she inherited so could find out who was to get what. All done in secrecy before we found out, so a bit disappointing to say the least.


There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

EJS said:


> There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


That's a very sad story, and unfortunately people get very greedy over Wills, when there are big items and money involved. What a piece of work that Guy was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got Gordon's first giggle today! Thought He giggled then a more definite one to Mummy later so he now giggles. As I was carrying him around later realised E was singing Happy Birthday. An easy I guess to remember the words to.
> Must check with Brett about a cake for Saturday, wonder if we can get Elizabeth to join in singing Happy Birthday To Mummy?
> 
> And David has his ideal job starting when he wants next year. He is thrilled not just to have a job but he said he couldn't have asked for a better job in this field. He got the phone call today offering him the job so he was very excited.
> Things are going ahead to get major work in February next year on the house and maybe by March a lot will be done. Won't be finished by any means but will be well on the way. I will be leaving home while it is all going on. Mum will be away as normal for that time so I will go down and join her. Weather is almost always much cooler which will be a big plus. Will still be back sometimes such as for Tuesday babysitting.


Congratulations to David for getting the dream job

So cute he's smiling already


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Just letting you all know ..... the PJ's are DONE!!! Going up to throw them into gift bags for Christmas Eve. Going to a concert tonight - 3 of my grandkids are singing at their high school holiday concert. Abby may have a solo and she is supposed to conduct the 7th & 8th grade chorus for one song. We'll see, I guess!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good that you still went to ER to have yourself checked. I'm unclear as to what a pro-time reading. Is that something to do with blood pressure? Anyway, glad it was/is good!


It's a measure of how thick or thin the blood is. INR is a calculation that takes the protime number & factors in different methods so no matter the machine or method you get a number that can be compared to your last result. Depending on the reason for being on blood thinners INR should be 2.0-3.5, any higher than 3.5 & the blood is so thin there is a risk of bleeding


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Just letting you all know ..... the PJ's are DONE!!! Going up to throw them into gift bags for Christmas Eve. Going to a concert tonight - 3 of my grandkids are singing at their high school holiday concert. Abby may have a solo and she is supposed to conduct the 7th & 8th grade chorus for one song. We'll see, I guess!


Good for you! The concert tonight should be wonderful. Enjoy and puff out your chest with pride.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've only seen the single burner type here selling for $100.


I saw one a while ago in a Home Hardware flyer for $40


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Somebody brought in 3 geese and a duck that they had shot, to the convenience store and gave them to Jennie, so we got the breast meat out of them(they hadn't been field dressed), so getting anything off the rest of the birds was near to impossible and there really isn't much meat on the rest of the bird anyway, but I digress.
> She cooked the duck yesterday and put some of the goose in the crockpot and they both came out fantastic, not gamey at all. lol
> Now she's excited for the next wild fowl or game someone brings in, but now she's going to hope that it's already dressed. lol


DS cooks goose in the slow cooker all the time. He makes some kind of stew & loves it. He's also planning to make some jerky with some of it


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw one a while ago in a Home Hardware flyer for $40


I bought a NuWave when I moved to the Sorority house, because my apartment does not have a kitchen. I just love it. I have made all kinds of foods on it. What I really like about it is that you can control the temp within 10 degrees, and it heats up very fast and responds quickly when you adjust the temp. It cost $99.00 and came with a small copper plated skillet. I bought a wok and a 2 1/2 qt. sauce pan. We do have our chef 5 days a week for lunch and dinner Mon.-Fri. I use it weekends, during breaks, sometimes for breakfast and during the summer.

Paula, I am just back from the Christmas program at my grandson's (he's a kindergartner and the school is K-8.) It was so amazing. I learned the music teacher is just out of college. I think that school has hired a Wonder Woman! It was my first career-teaching elem. vocal music. I loved it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, a quick catch up here....discovered that when the annoying ad pops up it now doesn't freeze my computer but I can hit the back button and it disappears...an improvement at any rate. Finished my subbing yesterday and thought I'd have a great nights sleep but at 12:30 some person rang and rang the doorbell. My poor dh stumbled around looking for flashlight and the bedroom door and of course whoever it was had fled. We had trouble with the same thing this past summer....our neighbor said it was some punk kids running around with too much time on their hands.... Well I tell you it certainly gives a jolt at that hour, took forever to get back to sleep as I kept waiting to see if they were merely casing the house and then going to break and enter. We are leaving for 4 days at Christmas, makes me nervous to leave the house alone that long. Thankfully we do live in a good neighborhood but it gives one pause for sure. And our neighbors are also leaving...... Going to be a busy few days.... Lots of baking...love date bars! The recipe looks exactly the same as what my mom made. And yes, Bonnie, it was called matrimonial cake in Toronto area as well. In fact I think most folks served it at weddings! Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas. Be safe y'all


I can see why you are worried about going away, so many thieves around recently


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


What a mean man. So often you hear about people getting new wills signed when an old person is distressed, should be illegal


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, oh wish I could have seen our Luke say “moo”.
KayeJo, needles won’t come til February. Maybe they are from Pluto. You 
Liz, thank you and Merry Christmas to you. Sacramento is just a stopover on way to Napa.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend asked me to go to the Carol Festival tonight in Turtleford, I’m really tired today, didn’t sleep well last night which is really unusual for me, I hope I’m not getting DHs cold/flu. He finally seems a little better this morning & went out & did the chores. I did them last night. Thankfully DS put out bales in a couple of pens so just have to open gates today. Tomorrow the tractor has to be started & more bales put out, I’m glad that DH is better cause I can’t do that
We are back to more normal winter temperatures, -18C/0F, Oh, yay????


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a mean man. So often you hear about people getting new wills signed when an old person is distressed, should be illegal


Not to mention the intended was incapacitated at the time. I was his representative but the uncle would not include me in any decisions---would speak to Marvin in whispers. Then to point the finger at me as the reason is just beyond reason


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if toot-toot enters our vocabulary. Well stays in as we see a train now and say a toot-toot.


For a long time to come ????when my oldest was little if he ever saw or heard someone play a guitar he would always run and get his ta tar , was very funny as he had the Elvis hip movement s to go with it ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, a quick catch up here....discovered that when the annoying ad pops up it now doesn't freeze my computer but I can hit the back button and it disappears...an improvement at any rate. Finished my subbing yesterday and thought I'd have a great nights sleep but at 12:30 some person rang and rang the doorbell. My poor dh stumbled around looking for flashlight and the bedroom door and of course whoever it was had fled. We had trouble with the same thing this past summer....our neighbor said it was some punk kids running around with too much time on their hands.... Well I tell you it certainly gives a jolt at that hour, took forever to get back to sleep as I kept waiting to see if they were merely casing the house and then going to break and enter. We are leaving for 4 days at Christmas, makes me nervous to leave the house alone that long. Thankfully we do live in a good neighborhood but it gives one pause for sure. And our neighbors are also leaving...... Going to be a busy few days.... Lots of baking...love date bars! The recipe looks exactly the same as what my mom made. And yes, Bonnie, it was called matrimonial cake in Toronto area as well. In fact I think most folks served it at weddings! Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas. Be safe y'all


Not very nice , some teenagers can be right pain in the butts . Hope you have a wonderful Christmas????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


Luke is such a cutie, i bet your eyes blurred when he said Moo????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


That's awful, I wonder how Karma came around and got him, if it didn't yet, it will.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Just letting you all know ..... the PJ's are DONE!!! Going up to throw them into gift bags for Christmas Eve. Going to a concert tonight - 3 of my grandkids are singing at their high school holiday concert. Abby may have a solo and she is supposed to conduct the 7th & 8th grade chorus for one song. We'll see, I guess!


Whoohoo!! Another year down. :sm24:

Have a great time at the concert, Abby's doing very well to conduct the 7th & 8th graders, what a huge honor for her. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is horrible! I am so sorry this happened to you and to Marvin. All else I can say is his uncle will get his just desserts in the end.
Hateful doesn't even come close IMHO.


EJS said:


> There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for that explanation Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a measure of how thick or thin the blood is. INR is a calculation that takes the protime number & factors in different methods so no matter the machine or method you get a number that can be compared to your last result. Depending on the reason for being on blood thinners INR should be 2.0-3.5, any higher than 3.5 & the blood is so thin there is a risk of bleeding


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is one gorgeous scarf! I absolutely LOVE the yarn you used.


Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is one gorgeous scarf! I absolutely LOVE the yarn you used.


Thank you Gwen . I picked the yarn up at a charity shop for the pricely sum of 75p think about 1 dollar, made this scarf and i think i have enough left to make a little vest top if i knit quick ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS cooks goose in the slow cooker all the time. He makes some kind of stew & loves it. He's also planning to make some jerky with some of it


She cooked it with beer, tomatoes, and seasonings, and just cooked it all evening/night and shredded it this morning, it was really good. Jerky would be good, Jennie was looking at jerky recipes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!

I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good. 

TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!
> 
> I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good.
> 
> TTYL


She is sooo cute Gwen , I went out for lunch too , with sons but i was lucky as middle son paid , got bbq chicken panini (2) with a delicious salad and this . Im still full as a pudding


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


It's just lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Roses and cats said:


> It's just lovely!


Thank you very much


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, great scarf!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the scarf Sonja!????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


That is fabulous. I am not surprised that you were asked where you bought it from :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love the scarf Sonja!????


So do I!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something? 3 what in four years? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> She asked if I wanted her to, but I didn't want her to go out of her way. Also, since I've broken four in three years, I should probably not be allowed to have any more! :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i'm anxious to hear how they work. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. Merry Christmas in Merry England.
> 
> Sam, you bad boy, I bought the dagnapit sock needles!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!
> 
> I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good.
> 
> TTYL


So obviouus that Gracie had a wonderful time, oh my! We can't be annoyed with a loving, exhausted face like this, she is charming! The mud will vacuum up and you'll have your little girl energetic and happy again. She is so-o-o-o cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, oh wish I could have seen our Luke say "moo".
> KayeJo, needles won't come til February. Maybe they are from Pluto. You
> Liz, thank you and Merry Christmas to you. Sacramento is just a stopover on way to Napa.


Lol! They might be. Are they coming from Australia?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


Looks great, nice colors


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to david for getting the job he wanted. go gordon - giggle for grandma. --- sam



darowil said:


> Got Gordon's first giggle today! Thought He giggled then a more definite one to Mummy later so he now giggles. As I was carrying him around later realised E was singing Happy Birthday. An easy I guess to remember the words to.
> Must check with Brett about a cake for Saturday, wonder if we can get Elizabeth to join in singing Happy Birthday To Mummy?
> 
> And David has his ideal job starting when he wants next year. He is thrilled not just to have a job but he said he couldn't have asked for a better job in this field. He got the phone call today offering him the job so he was very excited.
> Things are going ahead to get major work in February next year on the house and maybe by March a lot will be done. Won't be finished by any means but will be well on the way. I will be leaving home while it is all going on. Mum will be away as normal for that time so I will go down and join her. Weather is almost always much cooler which will be a big plus. Will still be back sometimes such as for Tuesday babysitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss something? 3 what in four years? --- sam


Candy thermometer, I think


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Your house looks beautiful! :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Daralene that all looks fantastic! Very festive and welcoming.


Thank you. I got the small deep blue lights on the garlands last night and it is so pretty when it gets dark, but even pretty in the daytime.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> House looks lovely Daralene , love the carousel


Thank you. Me too and especially the grandchildren.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful, Daralene!
> 
> Fan, sorry to hear about the situation. It sounds fishy to me. I hope the items are located.
> 
> I've got Miss Tiff on my lap again, this time with harness and leash attached--she's still a runner. LOL She's quiet right now, but give her half a chance and she's off! I am working on getting her more used to me and may take her into the workroom later. Merlin washed her face. I guess he wants her to be clean for the doctor. Haha


Thank you. I love that Merlin washed Tiff's face. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I’d be very unhappy with the mess but she sure is cute.

Sonja, looks like a great lunch

I got my turtles all dipped in chocolate, now just have to make up my goodie trays. I usually make Cuban lunch cookies but DH ate the peanuts I bought for them & I can’t buy more in town????oldest DS won’t be happy as that’s his fav.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, you are a wonder of organization! I'm gradually getting my Make ahead stuff done. I've got cool whip defrosting to make Drumstick cake for Christmas Day, I've got crepes made to Make sneakers, I forgot to take the dry cottage cheese from the freezer last night( it's not available in the store here so I buy & freeze it) so will get them done when that's thawed. Turtles are setting up, just need dipped in chocolate.
> 
> Daralene, your house looks lovely, very pretty carousel.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous decorations Daralene.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he makes the best looking cow ever. did he have a good time being the cow. --- sam



KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a firm believer of 'what comes around goes around'. that really was a very wicked thing to say and do. --- sam



EJS said:


> There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That looks wonderful :sm24:


Thank you.

I'm so behind on here so please forgive me if I am missing people. Went out with DS today and we had a great time together with lunch and shopping, as I bought him socks. Then we visited a bit at the house too. Had him help move some things and bring up the Christmas tree from downstairs with DH. Then a lie down and now fixing supper. Got some presents wrapped but more to do and just not getting anything done. Sometimes when I do one thing that is it for the day. Tomorrow getting presents wrapped will have to be the priority.

Hopefully I will get the tree up tomorrow with DH's help. He is so busy now that if it weren't for DS I don't know if we would do the tree till DS came over for Christmas. I'm in the Christmas mood now and loving it but before the mood hit all I could think of was all the work. Now it's fun.

Big Hugs to all. Must also say it was so much fun getting all the Christmas cards from everyone on the list and even a few who weren't.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja and the yarn and color are perfect. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he's all tuckered out now from all the fun he was having. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!
> 
> I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good.
> 
> TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dinner sounds great. what was the dessert? are those sugar cubes on the saucer? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She is sooo cute Gwen , I went out for lunch too , with sons but i was lucky as middle son paid , got bbq chicken panini (2) with a delicious salad and this . Im still full as a pudding


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely of you to stop for a cuppa and conversation roses and cats - we hope you had a good time and will return next time you are online. fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it are always available. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Roses and cats said:


> It's just lovely!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


He is cute and he's doing his best.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sitting here with Miss Tiff on my lap! She now has her collar on, too. No growling or hissing from her or her brother! Here she is.


Wow, she looks rather imperious. She's soon settled down with you, how lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - now i remember. thanks bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Candy thermometer, I think


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Beautiful! Love the colors.


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, great scarf!


Thank you Joy, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw one a while ago in a Home Hardware flyer for $40


That was a real buy for anyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


It's beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . I picked the yarn up at a charity shop for the pricely sum of 75p think about 1 dollar, made this scarf and i think i have enough left to make a little vest top if i knit quick ????


If you knit slow, can you make two :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!
> 
> I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good.
> 
> TTYL


She really does look zonked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is sooo cute Gwen , I went out for lunch too , with sons but i was lucky as middle son paid , got bbq chicken panini (2) with a delicious salad and this . Im still full as a pudding


Mmm - that does look good. Nice of your sons to take you out for lunch.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


Wowee! That is fabulous! Your cocoa looks scrumptious, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i miss something? 3 what in four years? --- sam


Candy thermometers... I can't seem to keep one for more than a season.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Forgot to say Miss Tiff got a clean bill of health from the vet. She's still using her hidey hole, but we're getting there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wow, she looks rather imperious. She's soon settled down with you, how lovely.


Looks definitely deceive in this case! She has a darling and sweet disposition.

And what a scamp Gracie is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


That's lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the lovely cards, it's so much fun getting them in the mail, David loves to see them too. Mine were all sent out the beginning of the week, so should be arriving anytime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is sooo cute Gwen , I went out for lunch too , with sons but i was lucky as middle son paid , got bbq chicken panini (2) with a delicious salad and this . Im still full as a pudding


YUM!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm so behind on here so please forgive me if I am missing people. Went out with DS today and we had a great time together with lunch and shopping, as I bought him socks. Then we visited a bit at the house too. Had him help move some things and bring up the Christmas tree from downstairs with DH. Then a lie down and now fixing supper. Got some presents wrapped but more to do and just not getting anything done. Sometimes when I do one thing that is it for the day. Tomorrow getting presents wrapped will have to be the priority.
> 
> ...


Great that you and DS had a good time out and that you are enjoying the season now, listen to your body and rest when needed though, it'll all get done in time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Forgot to say Miss Tiff got a clean bill of health from the vet. She's still using her hidey hole, but we're getting there.


Fantastic!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


Beautiful and looks really warm.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!
> 
> I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good.
> 
> TTYL


Ho Ho such an innocent Gracie, ha. Love it


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

EJS said:


> There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


That's disgusting what he did, some people are so greedy and evil.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


That is a real beauty- goes really nicely with the autumn colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!
> 
> I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good.
> 
> TTYL


Just plain tuckered out!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Well what an ending to my afternoon and evening I had today!!!

Invited my friend for supper, had taken what I thought 2 frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer last night. Put them in the oven to bake for 30 min’s, started to unwrap the foil on one of them and was shocked to see they weren’t the chicken breasts after all.

Oh dear......when will I learn to label what goes into the freezer and stop thinking, “I’ll remember what’s in that package”.
Luckily I had 2 breaded chicken breasts that I could bake from frozen.
30 min’s later we were able to eat, lol!

This evening I started to enter my receipts into my accounting software I have to keep an eye on my credit card spending, banking etc. 
I’d bought 2mats for the front porch from Canadian Tire and wanted to put them down yesterday but they were to wide.
Returned them this morning and the woman only credited 1, YIKES! Drove over this evening and luckily they credited the 2nd one with no hassle. Phew!!!!

Now I’m really pooped and off to bed I go as have to be up by 6am, groan......

????????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well what an ending to my afternoon and evening I had today!!!
> 
> Invited my friend for supper, had taken what I thought 2 frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer last night. Put them in the oven to bake for 30 min's, started to unwrap the foil on one of them and was shocked to see they weren't the chicken breasts after all.
> 
> ...


I do that too, although I have never cooked the wrong thing- just been unable to identify what ever!
6 am., is a fairly early start!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I normally open the foil to double check but didn’t this time, lol! Shall remember to do so from now on.

We have a coffee club at the community centre here in the Briar’s. Last one till the new year, we each take something special as it’s kind’ve our Christmas coffee club’s special. But we will be having champagne and orange juice as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad you're okay. Although I don't know how you kept yourself and family calm through it all.


Jeanette, I had not had any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated pro-time reading and to have gotten that high it would surely have taken a bit of time, hours if not days, and I'd had none of them. I just lay there on the gurney and sang some of my favorite carols in my head or softly aloud. Concentrating on the spirit of the season we're entering and the reason for it reminded me that God the Father does not create chaos in the lives of His children without a definite need for frightening things to occur. So it didn't make sense to me for him to call me home or to allow major physical injury to me when so many count on me to guide, support or lead then in their duties at Elm. *And* Susan has told all of my staff of volunteers and the regulars who come to eat with us that she does *not* carry her authority over into the kitchen/dining room!! :sm23: :sm02: :sm02:

Tim was the most upset, but I think that no one had taken the time (meaning his mom) to talk with him about what was happening and then reassuring him that God loves us both so that He would not allow a chaotic thing to happen, just because He controls the whole of everything He's created and would not think it amusing to play tricks on us. When I came back to work and had chance to talk directly with him, he calmed down and relaxed. He hasn't mentioned it since.

One or two of my regulars was waiting for word about me and still there when I came in the front door and reassured them that I was fine and the equipment at the lab had had a glitch. We talked and shared a couple of hugs before leaving everyone was confident that all was well and we could safely go home and not feel worried that I wouldn't be alive today.

Just one of several who remind me frequently that if I need help with anything, they will be right there to do whatever. I can see that there is a great need for so many people to be perceived as capable of assisting others, including those who offer caring and support to them. These folks have spent a lot of years knowing that others see them as less than valuable, contributing members of whatever community they inhabit. Their fears and dismay were my main concern after my concern for Tim.

I seem to have written a book again. Sorry, knitters. :sm12:

Ohi Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your INR was OK in the end. I wonder if the doctors office uses one of the little hand held machines like a glucose monitor? I don't think they are terribly accurate. We always repeated all samples that showed "panic values " before reporting them & requesting a new sample


I have no specific knowledge, Bonnie, but whatever lab set-up being used, this is the first time it has been even moving in that direction. No one else had been found to have a wonky reading that day, so likely just an operator error or a one-off malfunction. Perhaps someone in the lab needed a reminder to be specifically cautious in using all the equipment there.

Or, perhaps, Someone or Something, wanted to see if I could play Job's role and continue to trust my God and not panic and ''curse God'' as Job's wife encouraged him to do, when things began to be not-so-great a blessing. Who knows?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good that you still went to ER to have yourself checked. I'm unclear as to what a pro-time reading. Is that something to do with blood pressure? Anyway, glad it was/is good!


Gwen, pro-time readings are the indicators for clotting times for patients on ''blood thinners'' such as warfarin sodium, also known as coumadin, and others. The higher the number, the longer the time needed for healthy blood clotting--not too fast and not too slow. The higher the number the longer time needed for clotting to occur within a healthy time frame; the normal reading for warfarin patients is 2.0-3.0, according to my GP's evaluation of my use of the drug.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well what an ending to my afternoon and evening I had today!!!
> 
> Invited my friend for supper, had taken what I thought 2 frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer last night. Put them in the oven to bake for 30 min's, started to unwrap the foil on one of them and was shocked to see they weren't the chicken breasts after all.
> 
> ...


That was quite a day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I had not had any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated pro-time reading and to have gotten that high it would surely have taken a bit of time, hours if not days, and I'd had none of them. I just lay there on the gurney and sang some of my favorite carols in my head or softly aloud. Concentrating on the spirit of the season we're entering and the reason for it reminded me that God the Father does not create chaos in the lives of His children without a definite need for frightening things to occur. So it didn't make sense to me for him to call me home or to allow major physical injury to me when so many count on me to guide, support or lead then in their duties at Elm. *And* Susan has told all of my staff of volunteers and the regulars who come to eat with us that she does *not* carry her authority over into the kitchen/dining room!! :sm23: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Tim was the most upset, but I think that no one had taken the time (meaning his mom) to talk with him about what was happening and then reassuring him that God loves us both so that He would not allow a chaotic thing to happen, just because He controls the whole of everything He's created and would not think it amusing to play tricks on us. When I came back to work and had chance to talk directly with him, he calmed down and relaxed. He hasn't mentioned it since.
> 
> ...


A very nice book.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I had not had any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated pro-time reading and to have gotten that high it would surely have taken a bit of time, hours if not days, and I'd had none of them. I just lay there on the gurney and sang some of my favorite carols in my head or softly aloud. Concentrating on the spirit of the season we're entering and the reason for it reminded me that God the Father does not create chaos in the lives of His children without a definite need for frightening things to occur. So it didn't make sense to me for him to call me home or to allow major physical injury to me when so many count on me to guide, support or lead then in their duties at Elm. *And* Susan has told all of my staff of volunteers and the regulars who come to eat with us that she does *not* carry her authority over into the kitchen/dining room!! :sm23: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Tim was the most upset, but I think that no one had taken the time (meaning his mom) to talk with him about what was happening and then reassuring him that God loves us both so that He would not allow a chaotic thing to happen, just because He controls the whole of everything He's created and would not think it amusing to play tricks on us. When I came back to work and had chance to talk directly with him, he calmed down and relaxed. He hasn't mentioned it since.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you were able to reassure Tim and the participants, you still have plenty of work left to do in this life.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad you were able to reassure Tim and the participants, you still have plenty of work left to do in this life.


As Susan has reminded me several times since I became responsible for meals, volunteers, and WEP workers. (Those who work for their food stamps and/or cash assistance.) I am forbidden to think of retiring and dying is absolutely out of the question.lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you write a book whenever you want to - we love them. so glad this was only a glitch. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I had not had any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated pro-time reading and to have gotten that high it would surely have taken a bit of time, hours if not days, and I'd had none of them. I just lay there on the gurney and sang some of my favorite carols in my head or softly aloud. Concentrating on the spirit of the season we're entering and the reason for it reminded me that God the Father does not create chaos in the lives of His children without a definite need for frightening things to occur. So it didn't make sense to me for him to call me home or to allow major physical injury to me when so many count on me to guide, support or lead then in their duties at Elm. *And* Susan has told all of my staff of volunteers and the regulars who come to eat with us that she does *not* carry her authority over into the kitchen/dining room!! :sm23: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Tim was the most upset, but I think that no one had taken the time (meaning his mom) to talk with him about what was happening and then reassuring him that God loves us both so that He would not allow a chaotic thing to happen, just because He controls the whole of everything He's created and would not think it amusing to play tricks on us. When I came back to work and had chance to talk directly with him, he calmed down and relaxed. He hasn't mentioned it since.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> As Susan has reminded me several times since I became responsible for meals, volunteers, and WEP workers. (Those who work for their food stamps and/or cash assistance.) I am forbidden to think of retiring and dying is absolutely out of the question.lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Lol! I'm with Susan on that!

I tell Marla that if she has the audacity to up and die, she'd better come back long enough to call her mom as there is no way on earth that I'm making that phone call. :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well what an ending to my afternoon and evening I had today!!!
> 
> Invited my friend for supper, had taken what I thought 2 frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer last night. Put them in the oven to bake for 30 min's, started to unwrap the foil on one of them and was shocked to see they weren't the chicken breasts after all.
> 
> ...


So what was in the mystery package????????sounds like something I would do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have no specific knowledge, Bonnie, but whatever lab set-up being used, this is the first time it has been even moving in that direction. No one else had been found to have a wonky reading that day, so likely just an operator error or a one-off malfunction. Perhaps someone in the lab needed a reminder to be specifically cautious in using all the equipment there.
> 
> Or, perhaps, Someone or Something, wanted to see if I could play Job's role and continue to trust my God and not panic and ''curse God'' as Job's wife encouraged him to do, when things began to be not-so-great a blessing. Who knows?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm so glad it all worked out in the end. Maybe God just decided you need a little lay down for an hour or two?????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaye Jo and Bonnie---thanks for the chuckles when I read your posts above. I'm off to bed now; it's getting toward midnight. Check in with y'all tomorrow.



Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, don’t be too anxious they won’t arrive til Feb! By then I’ll have forgotten I ordered them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. 
Cashmere, hope you feel well for holidays. Glad you will be with DS and family.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


Love it!!! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about needing to loose more just to get healthy! And, getting healthy is my primary goal! I'm only 5'5"
> and I need that BMI at least 15-20 points lower.


I know photos are deceiving but I'm amazed you still need to lose so much. You don't look much bigger than me and I'm almost there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


Was he proud of his role?
Tuesday Baby bomited on her blanket.' Bomited, towel ,wipe up' and once given something the blanket and baby got cleaned up. So glad I didn't need to clean up the bomit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


Very debatable as to whether that will would have been valid. But a fight to prove it. And especially hard when dealing with so many other issues at the time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Just letting you all know ..... the PJ's are DONE!!! Going up to throw them into gift bags for Christmas Eve. Going to a concert tonight - 3 of my grandkids are singing at their high school holiday concert. Abby may have a solo and she is supposed to conduct the 7th & 8th grade chorus for one song. We'll see, I guess!


Well done. Enjoy the concert.

I'm still plodding through my Christmas knitting and only have 2 days left as our Christmas will be Sunday. One toe, have a leg and about 6 little crocheted animals to finish. Socks no worry. But don't think I will have 11 little animals for Gordon. But then better than E. Her first Christmas present was finished this year! At least I will have enough finished that I can give them to him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a mean man. So often you hear about people getting new wills signed when an old person is distressed, should be illegal


It is illegal. The person must be fully aware of what they are doing. But proving it is the hard part. A friend here had a similar issue a couple of years ago and fought it and won. Her stepfather had got her mother to sign a new will giving everything to him and his son. Married later so it wasn't as if her mother had bought up her stepson.

But not always do things go wrong. After David's father died it turned out that the lawyer written will was badly written meaning that David and his full sister got almost of his estate effectively leaving out his 2 older girls. David knew what his parents intended and fortunately his sister was willing to also follow Howard's intentions so their half-sisters did receive a fair amount as intended.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


It is a lovely pattern that. The type I might well wear. Maybe added to my never decreasing list?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Love the scarf Sonja!????


Thank you Fan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well what an ending to my afternoon and evening I had today!!!
> 
> Invited my friend for supper, had taken what I thought 2 frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer last night. Put them in the oven to bake for 30 min's, started to unwrap the foil on one of them and was shocked to see they weren't the chicken breasts after all.
> 
> ...


And what had you cooked instead?
I do the same not labeling because of course I will know what it is. And then get a surprise when defrosted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> So do I!


Thanks to you for knitting yours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, nice colors


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'd be very unhappy with the mess but she sure is cute.
> 
> Sonja, looks like a great lunch
> 
> I got my turtles all dipped in chocolate, now just have to make up my goodie trays. I usually make Cuban lunch cookies but DH ate the peanuts I bought for them & I can't buy more in town????oldest DS won't be happy as that's his fav.


Was a lovely lunch ,
My husband would eat the peanuts too , if ever i use them I have to put them somewhere else till I need them or they will be gone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sonja and the yarn and color are perfect. --- sam


Thanks Sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> My kids at 30 and almost 34 will tell you they still believe. Rule here is if you don't believe in Santa, you get underwear for Christmas!


Oh, that's an inventive solution! Are socks included in the underwear category?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


It's fabulous, Sonja, and so is Kate's


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Took E on a different train line today. It uses different trains and she was very excited to go on a yellow train.
> The other week I commented on her excitement at getting to Bunnings. Well today on the train we passed one backing onto the train line. What shop is that I asked? Bunnings she instantly told me. I laughed at this 2 year old recognising a hardware store before the frequently learnt McDonald's or Coca-Cola.
> At one point David and I were the other end of the house and we heard sounds of delightband giggling coming from her. Went to see what such great fun and she was coming back to us. I said what were you doing that was such fun. So she turned round and went back into her room and started spinning around, stamping her feet and waving her arms around. You were dancing I said. Yes dancing. No music but clearly something started her. She does love dancing but usually when music on. And her delight was just so wonderfu even without seeing her.


Aww she is delightful. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well what an ending to my afternoon and evening I had today!!!
> 
> Invited my friend for supper, had taken what I thought 2 frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer last night. Put them in the oven to bake for 30 min's, started to unwrap the foil on one of them and was shocked to see they weren't the chicken breasts after all.
> 
> ...


What was it you took out thinking it was the package of chicken breasts? My SIL once served what she thought was gravy.....chocolate sauce! :sm16: :sm09:

Edit - I see there are now 3 of us desperate to know!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you are doing okay other than sore feet, but a real bummer that you killed your phone.
> Great that you'll be able to enjoy some geocaching though, that's always a good plus.


RE... Busyworkerbee..... ditto from me. Hope you can stay cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANDMAPAULA!!!!!!!!


And from me too.... :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

So far our Christmas day forecast is to be 21c but Wednesday is to be 35c.... fingers crossed they arent a couple of days out with the forecast and we end up with 35c on Monday! :sm19: Oh well, if it is I guess we cant change the weather.... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just when we thought everything had been laid to rest re our SILs estate a year on from her passing, things have taken a twist.
> Her nephew called to tell me he can't contact the beneficiary of her Will to find out what happened to the Danish heritage items.
> Our SIL promised verbally, to hand them on to her niece and nephew. So he's going for a copy of the Will, then possibly contest it.
> We haven't had any contact either apart from an email on anniversary of SILs passing. I replied to email for contact details but no reply forthcoming. Have discovered that the beneficiary, and her parents have all sold their homes, plus SILs and have disappeared somewhere! Could be costly to hire a PI to find them, so a tricky situation all round. ⁉


Oh dear. :sm19: :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:
 

> dinner sounds great. what was the dessert? are those sugar cubes on the saucer? --- sam


No dessert Sam too full , the picture is drinking chocolate , mini marshmallows on the saucer

Desserts and deserts are words that confuse me in the English language , I used to be able to spell really well in English but I find as i get older I'm having to think more how to spell something yet still find Swedish easy ,I would have thought it would be the other way round .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> If you knit slow, can you make two :sm17: :sm17:


Lol maybe 2 mini ones for the Christmas tree ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Wowee! That is fabulous! Your cocoa looks scrumptious, too.


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Forgot to say Miss Tiff got a clean bill of health from the vet. She's still using her hidey hole, but we're getting there.


Thats great news Sorlenna, glad that she is fit and healthy, before long she wont need her hidey hole


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm showered and dressed in my ugly santa sweater for the sweater contest at the coffee shop, after knit group. lol maybe I'll see if I can get a photo.
> See you all laters!


Love it! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the red (poinsettia?) by the chimney- looks really good, Daralene!


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No dessert Sam too full , the picture is drinking chocolate , mini marshmallows on the saucer
> 
> Desserts and deserts are words that confuse me in the English language , I used to be able to spell really well in English but I find as i get older I'm having to think more how to spell something yet still find Swedish easy ,I would have thought it would be the other way round .


Sweet treats are desserts because you want more (extra s) whereas a desert you'd only want to cross once (one s).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


LOL. Awww. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


Very very nice Sonja! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 64. And at 11.30pm I should be in bed.... night all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, desserts have so=sugar and spice. Deserts have one s=sand. Take it from one who lives on one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got Gordon's first giggle today! Thought He giggled then a more definite one to Mummy later so he now giggles. As I was carrying him around later realised E was singing Happy Birthday. An easy I guess to remember the words to.
> Must check with Brett about a cake for Saturday, wonder if we can get Elizabeth to join in singing Happy Birthday To Mummy?
> 
> And David has his ideal job starting when he wants next year. He is thrilled not just to have a job but he said he couldn't have asked for a better job in this field. He got the phone call today offering him the job so he was very excited.
> Things are going ahead to get major work in February next year on the house and maybe by March a lot will be done. Won't be finished by any means but will be well on the way. I will be leaving home while it is all going on. Mum will be away as normal for that time so I will go down and join her. Weather is almost always much cooler which will be a big plus. Will still be back sometimes such as for Tuesday babysitting.


Congratulations to David for the new job. Good a lot will be done on the house in February. Happy birthday to Vicki. Love hearing baby giggles!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, desserts have so=sugar and spice. Deserts have one s=sand. Take it from one who lives on one.


I like that clue for remembering.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that clue for remembering.


 That is how I learned the difference in school. :sm01:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, found the photo of Miss Tiff. She is beautiful and what a lovely photo of her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Wendyacz. By the way I don't remember if I welcomed you the other day or not; been pretty busy, so though belated wecome to the Knitting Tea Party!


wendyacz said:


> So obviouus that Gracie had a wonderful time, oh my! We can't be annoyed with a loving, exhausted face like this, she is charming! The mud will vacuum up and you'll have your little girl energetic and happy again. She is so-o-o-o cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!
> 
> I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good.
> 
> TTYL


Too cute and funny to know how she got that tired. Your poor sofa.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to get some Christmas presents wrapped.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sonya, the scarf is beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's lovely.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful and looks really warm.


Thank you and yes nice and warm , with it being chunky yarn it stays in place over my shoulder too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a real beauty- goes really nicely with the autumn colours!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Well what an ending to my afternoon and evening I had today!!!
> 
> Invited my friend for supper, had taken what I thought 2 frozen chicken breasts out of the freezer last night. Put them in the oven to bake for 30 min's, started to unwrap the foil on one of them and was shocked to see they weren't the chicken breasts after all.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they were something edible ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> Love it!!! :sm02: :sm24:


Mary, I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to our Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol maybe 2 mini ones for the Christmas tree ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I had not had any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated pro-time reading and to have gotten that high it would surely have taken a bit of time, hours if not days, and I'd had none of them. I just lay there on the gurney and sang some of my favorite carols in my head or softly aloud. Concentrating on the spirit of the season we're entering and the reason for it reminded me that God the Father does not create chaos in the lives of His children without a definite need for frightening things to occur. So it didn't make sense to me for him to call me home or to allow major physical injury to me when so many count on me to guide, support or lead then in their duties at Elm. *And* Susan has told all of my staff of volunteers and the regulars who come to eat with us that she does *not* carry her authority over into the kitchen/dining room!! :sm23: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Tim was the most upset, but I think that no one had taken the time (meaning his mom) to talk with him about what was happening and then reassuring him that God loves us both so that He would not allow a chaotic thing to happen, just because He controls the whole of everything He's created and would not think it amusing to play tricks on us. When I came back to work and had chance to talk directly with him, he calmed down and relaxed. He hasn't mentioned it since.
> 
> ...


So glad you are ok Joy although sorry to hear that Tim got upset , 
Hoping that you your family have a lovely Christmas and a wonderful new year , 
Wishes too for your Elm family hoping they all stay safe and find the help they need in 2018 to improve the lives and living situations 
Good luck in your new Elm home????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


What are you making? Is he keeping an eye on your knitting?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


And the same to you. Enjoy the wedding.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mary Diaz said:


> Love it!!! :sm02: :sm24:


Thank you very much


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


A very nice display of your cards and the table underneath is lovely. They seem to be progressing well with the building.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What are you making? Is he keeping an eye on your knitting?


They are dishrags- based on a sweater pattern from an earlier Lace Party- but I have greatly altered the design, and the Navy is a Traveling Vine Scarf I have started matching the Navy Cardigan I knitted for my friend Ann, earlier this year. Yes Ringo often surveys the knitting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sweet treats are desserts because you want more (extra s) whereas a desert you'd only want to cross once (one s).


I tbink I will remember that ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Very very nice Sonja! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Sonya, the scarf is beautiful


Thank you Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> A very nice display of your cards and the table underneath is lovely. They seem to be progressing well with the building.


My table is my much loved 'Swannie's Table' that I inherited from my Grandmother- a Regency Sewing table dated 1815. Miss Swan was remembered very fondly by my dad, as she had taught him how to look after Tilly Lanterns when he was about 7 years old, she lived in Aberfoyle- my birthplace.
The work is progressing- they have been putting together the framing for the walls on the flat to the north.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


They look lovely Julie , Ringo looks really big laid there watching .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


Have a wonderful time Marilyn ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look lovely Julie , Ringo looks really big laid there watching .


Thanks Sonja!
Despite being short, Corgis are definitely a medium sized dog!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


Table looks wonderful Julie , thought the house would have been nearly finished by now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Table looks wonderful Julie , thought the house would have been nearly finished by now


Thanks Sonja!
It is a lot of work doing the Earthquake proofing- but reassuring to see it being done. Once they start on the walls it will appear to progress much faster!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


Lovely work and cards and what a little love Ringo is. It's good there's progress on the building--maybe it will move along faster now. Hoping so!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja!
> It is a lot of work doing the Earthquake proofing- but reassuring to see it being done. Once they start on the walls it will appear to progress much faster!


Fingers crossed for good neighbours ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, enjoy pics. Hug Ringo for me.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So what was in the mystery package????????sounds like something I would do


I'd roasted some parsnips, squash, onions and potatoes that I had in the cool room a couple of weeks ago thinking it was a good idea before they we too old or that they would be ready for a quick meal by adding some greens and meat. The idea was fine but I should have labeled the packages, as they were in foil, I naturally though they were the chicken breasts I'd frozen earlier. ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely work and cards and what a little love Ringo is. It's good there's progress on the building--maybe it will move along faster now. Hoping so!


Thank you, Sorlenna! Ringo is a real darling- I like his mature self- he was a lot of work as a pup. 
The building should progress well given all the weather indications of a hot dry summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed for good neighbours ????


That is the next really big hurdle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, enjoy pics. Hug Ringo for me.


Thanks Joy, I will!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> And what had you cooked instead?
> I do the same not labeling because of course I will know what it is. And then get a surprise when defrosted.


Parsnips, potatoes, squash and onions.

And here I was thinking I was the only dummy, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Parsnips, potatoes, squash and onions.
> 
> And here I was thinking I was the only dummy, lol!


LOL!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> What was it you took out thinking it was the package of chicken breasts? My SIL once served what she thought was gravy.....chocolate sauce! :sm16: :sm09:
> 
> Edit - I see there are now 3 of us desperate to know!


Old dear chocolate sauce instead of gravy, I'm still laughing.

My friend put paprika on Popcorn instead of salt (as he didn't turn the light on in the kitchen while he was doing it), everyone was too polite to say anything, ha! Wasn't till he took some that he realized what he had done.

Potatoes,parsnips,squash and onions.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


Looks beautiful Julie, what will it be when finished?

So this is Ringo? A very content looking dog. Lucky you!

Edit: see you've answered my question. Look too beautiful to be dish cloths though, I would be afraid of spoiling them on the other hand I sure would love them and use them. I'm trying not to save anything, sad when I hear of people throwing beautiful things out that parents Grandparents etc were saving for that special day and never using them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


Enjoy, enjoy and enjoy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is a lovely pattern that. The type I might well wear. Maybe added to my never decreasing list?


Would it ever get cold enough there for you to wear it?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


They are beautiful Julie.

This is the 1st year I've sent any out other than ecards, as it's becoming too expensive. Will take a photo of my group after I clear the mailbox on Friday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> What was it you took out thinking it was the package of chicken breasts? My SIL once served what she thought was gravy.....chocolate sauce! :sm16: :sm09:
> 
> Edit - I see there are now 3 of us desperate to know!


????????????where I worked they used to make a ginger cake with butterscotch sauce, a new maintanence man was hired, he thought it was gravy & put it on his potatoes. We all had a good laugh & he was never allowed to forget it.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No dessert Sam too full , the picture is drinking chocolate , mini marshmallows on the saucer
> 
> Desserts and deserts are words that confuse me in the English language , I used to be able to spell really well in English but I find as i get older I'm having to think more how to spell something yet still find Swedish easy ,I would have thought it would be the other way round .


I think people go back to their first language as they age, at least I noticed in our nursing home that some of the old ones go back to German, Ukrainian & Cree


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sweet treats are desserts because you want more (extra s) whereas a desert you'd only want to cross once (one s).


That's a good way to remember


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


Have fun & have a great Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


Very pretty. Who is that for?

Edit, I see that it's a dishcloth, I thought it was a top for a child????

Your table is beautiful. I have 2 little side tables in my living room that were my stepgrandmothers. I love old things but am sure no one will value them when I'm gone.

I hope they get their butts in gear & finish the building so you won't have noise & disruption for. Months & that you get good neighbors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'd roasted some parsnips, squash, onions and potatoes that I had in the cool room a couple of weeks ago thinking it was a good idea before they we too old or that they would be ready for a quick meal by adding some greens and meat. The idea was fine but I should have labeled the packages, as they were in foil, I naturally though they were the chicken breasts I'd frozen earlier. ????????


????????so couldn't really replace your chicken with them????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think people go back to their first language as they age, at least I noticed in our nursing home that some of the old ones go back to German, Ukrainian & Cree


Noticed this as well, seems some even forget their 2nd language and only speak their 1st.

I still think and dream in German, if I'm day dreaming it's often German. Thank goodness my daughter understands me and often corrects me telling me to speak English. German is my 2nd language, so I'm a strange woman that's for sure, lol!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


Have a lovely time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, I forgot to comment on the photos of Luke, I can’t believe how fast he’s growing up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


That looks as though it's going to be a fair sized building.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????where I worked they used to make a ginger cake with butterscotch sauce, a new maintanence man was hired, he thought it was gravy & put it on his potatoes. We all had a good laugh & he was never allowed to forget it.????


Poor man! We still laugh at another SIL who thought the net bag on the table at my DN's wedding was filled with sweets and tried to eat one........they were fizzing bath bombs! Still don't know how the soapy smell didn't alert her. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I forgot to comment on the photos of Luke, I can't believe how fast he's growing up


Neither can I! :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


He is very cute and the knitting is lovely :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


The cards look lovely but the building and the building ties are very interesting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


What is the square footage of the final house?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think people go back to their first language as they age, at least I noticed in our nursing home that some of the old ones go back to German, Ukrainian & Cree


Something to look forward to then ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Noticed this as well, seems some even forget their 2nd language and only speak their 1st.
> 
> I still think and dream in German, if I'm day dreaming it's often German. Thank goodness my daughter understands me and often corrects me telling me to speak English. German is my 2nd language, so I'm a strange woman that's for sure, lol!


I think a lot in Swedish and sometimes forget to change when ive been talking to my family , Ive even nearly replied to a post here in Swedish after messaging with my niece( brothers daughter )????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My table is my much loved 'Swannie's Table' that I inherited from my Grandmother- a Regency Sewing table dated 1815. Miss Swan was remembered very fondly by my dad, as she had taught him how to look after Tilly Lanterns when he was about 7 years old, she lived in Aberfoyle- my birthplace.
> The work is progressing- they have been putting together the framing for the walls on the flat to the north.[/quote
> 
> No wonder you love Swannie's Table. It is gorgeous. I love antique furniture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Old dear chocolate sauce instead of gravy, I'm still laughing.
> 
> My friend put paprika on Popcorn instead of salt (as he didn't turn the light on in the kitchen while he was doing it), everyone was too polite to say anything, ha! Wasn't till he took some that he realized what he had done.
> 
> Potatoes,parsnips,squash and onions.


That veggie mixture sounds good to me. There's nothing wrong with putting paprika on popcorn. It gives it a different taste. I gather he didn't like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor man! We still laugh at another SIL who thought the net bag on the table at my DN's wedding was filled with sweets and tried to eat one........they were fizzing bath bombs! Still don't know how the soapy smell didn't alert her. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just heard on the news that we are in for another round of bad weather, possibly freezing rain--snow overnight and into tomorrow. Lynnette, I think you might be in for this too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????where I worked they used to make a ginger cake with butterscotch sauce, a new maintanence man was hired, he thought it was gravy & put it on his potatoes. We all had a good laugh & he was never allowed to forget it.????


That reminds me of a Mother's Day when my daughters and I took my mom to a lovely buffet for lunch. The restaurant had mistakenly put some whipped cream with horseradish in it (meant to go with the roast beef) on the desert table next to the pumpkin pie. My mom was the one who discovered the error. Horseradish really does not go well with pie.!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


What a handsome little guy. Cutest cow I ever did see, and how I love those little word mispronunciations when they are little. Wish I remembered them all. Do remember one and that was that my son went to "Cemetery School", which was actually "Montessori."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, I finally figured out what sketti bonaise was. Hadn't ready the posts leading up to this and thought perhaps it was a form of dyslexia or something. Now I know it is his pasta. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> That reminds me of a Mother's Day when my daughters and I took my mom to a lovely buffet for lunch. The restaurant had mistakenly put some whipped cream with horseradish in it (meant to go with the roast beef) on the desert table next to the pumpkin pie. My mom was the one who discovered the error. Horseradish really does not go well with pie.!!!!


Oh no! What a shock for your mom.

Oh no also goes also for the man Bonnie mentioned with the butterscotch sauce on his potatoes.

I remember when I was little there were erasers that were rectangular and brown and looked just like fudge. My bite of one was quite a shock.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was he proud of his role?
> Tuesday Baby bomited on her blanket.' Bomited, towel ,wipe up' and once given something the blanket and baby got cleaned up. So glad I didn't need to clean up the bomit.


Lol! I'm glad that you didn't have to clean it up either. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> That reminds me of a Mother's Day when my daughters and I took my mom to a lovely buffet for lunch. The restaurant had mistakenly put some whipped cream with horseradish in it (meant to go with the roast beef) on the desert table next to the pumpkin pie. My mom was the one who discovered the error. Horseradish really does not go well with pie.!!!!


Oops , not keen on horseradish to begin with but definitely not on pie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is illegal. The person must be fully aware of what they are doing. But proving it is the hard part. A friend here had a similar issue a couple of years ago and fought it and won. Her stepfather had got her mother to sign a new will giving everything to him and his son. Married later so it wasn't as if her mother had bought up her stepson.
> 
> But not always do things go wrong. After David's father died it turned out that the lawyer written will was badly written meaning that David and his full sister got almost of his estate effectively leaving out his 2 older girls. David knew what his parents intended and fortunately his sister was willing to also follow Howard's intentions so their half-sisters did receive a fair amount as intended.


Good that your friend was able to win, that's definitely not often the case. 
Very good that David knew what his parents had wanted and sister was in agreement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


Awe, he's such a handsome, good boy. 
Lovely knitting too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


He is very handsome Jeanette and definitley looks ready for christmas . 
My youngest would never smile for the camera even when he was little , used to say to him say cheese and he would shut his teeth together and put on the biggest fake smile ever 
Beautiful Christmas tree , your room looks really lovely


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning, just having a giggle over kitchen mishaps. I’m up early and have been making fruit kebabs for work party. I opened the pack of marshmallows to go on them and it flew up in the air and threw marshmallows all over the bench and floor. Luckily the floor is clean or would be disastrous.
We delivered the gifts for adopted family last night, but Faye was out, so left them on her step and texted her. She was delivering 2 kittens for grandkids for Christmas. Got a text later to say she got the gifts ok, and is very happy with her picture. Hope the rest of family like my cross stitch pictures also.
A busy day ahead so catch you all later. ????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


I know that was precious time together Rookie. Yes, he is tall for sure, but I do see a smile around the edges, so good job coaxing it out. Nice tree with the flowers and looks like Santa found your house.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning, just having a giggle over kitchen mishaps. I'm up early and have been making fruit kebabs for work party. I opened the pack of marshmallows to go on them and it flew up in the air and threw marshmallows all over the bench and floor. Luckily the floor is clean or would be disastrous.
> We delivered the gifts for adopted family last night, but Faye was out, so left them on her step and texted her. She was delivering 2 kittens for grandkids for Christmas. Got a text later to say she got the gifts ok, and is very happy with her picture. Hope the rest of family like my cross stitch pictures also.
> A busy day ahead so catch you all later. ????????????


Oh Fan, know what you mean about mishaps. I decided to throw down this empty box that is longer than DH is tall. What I hadn't counted on is the length and it landed almost upright, hitting the wine glasses and breaking one all over the place. Took a while to clean up that mess. Mom taught me not to carry things down the stairs as you could fall, like the wash, etc. Guess I took it a little too far.

I'm sure they will all love the cross stitch pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


Oh wow, I missed the second photo. What a beautiful room Rookie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


Lovely Christmas display Julie. Very festive. I've not got my cards displayed. Had them all out and then we were cleaning and must get them back up again, but till then, I enjoyed seeing yours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Looks beautiful Julie, what will it be when finished?
> 
> So this is Ringo? A very content looking dog. Lucky you!
> 
> Edit: see you've answered my question. Look too beautiful to be dish cloths though, I would be afraid of spoiling them on the other hand I sure would love them and use them. I'm trying not to save anything, sad when I hear of people throwing beautiful things out that parents Grandparents etc were saving for that special day and never using them.


My SIL (Jeanette) is a very skilled knitter, so I have been concerned that they be well made- not sure who will use them, I think Alastair is chief bottle washer of anything that won't go in the machine.
I have made another batch of lemon curd now- tomorrow I will tackle the mincemeat- I bought what I had forgotten yesterday- mainly spices.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> They are beautiful Julie.
> 
> This is the 1st year I've sent any out other than ecards, as it's becoming too expensive. Will take a photo of my group after I clear the mailbox on Friday.


Thank you, Lynnette! I am waiting on some more, but at this rate either they have been nicked or they will turn up after the event.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty. Who is that for?
> 
> Edit, I see that it's a dishcloth, I thought it was a top for a child????
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Yes fancy dishcloths! Fortunately Bronwen will take this when it is my time- and my other old piece is to go to Lisa (Alastair's oldest).
Good neighbours would be nice- I sure hope they will be when they are to be so close!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That looks as though it's going to be a fair sized building.


I agree, two bedrooms and a study, I've been told.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He is very cute and the knitting is lovely :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The cards look lovely but the building and the building ties are very interesting.


Thank you.
And very necessary given the number of quakes greater than force 6 that we have had in recent years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What is the square footage of the final house?


I would have to ask!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My table is my much loved 'Swannie's Table' that I inherited from my Grandmother- a Regency Sewing table dated 1815. Miss Swan was remembered very fondly by my dad, as she had taught him how to look after Tilly Lanterns when he was about 7 years old, she lived in Aberfoyle- my birthplace.
> ...


They can also be a problem- the glue on both my pieces is now failing- after all they are both close to 200 years old.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


Lovely cards. 
The nice thing about getting the new building finished, you can have your peace and quiet and fence back, bad thing is you have a neighbor an arms length from your back door almost, and hopefully they are peaceful and good neighbors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor man! We still laugh at another SIL who thought the net bag on the table at my DN's wedding was filled with sweets and tried to eat one........they were fizzing bath bombs! Still don't know how the soapy smell didn't alert her. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, he's such a handsome, good boy.
> Lovely knitting too.


A bit spoiled too! Having a whole sofa! And thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think a lot in Swedish and sometimes forget to change when ive been talking to my family , Ive even nearly replied to a post here in Swedish after messaging with my niece( brothers daughter )????


It'd be pretty funny to see a Swedish message from you on here. Boy that sentence can go a couple different ways, depending on word usage of message or message. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely Christmas display Julie. Very festive. I've not got my cards displayed. Had them all out and then we were cleaning and must get them back up again, but till then, I enjoyed seeing yours.


Thank you, Daralene! Were the cleaners due?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just heard on the news that we are in for another round of bad weather, possibly freezing rain--snow overnight and into tomorrow. Lynnette, I think you might be in for this too.


I hope you don't have to go anywhere if it's bad, stay safe and warm. 
We woke up to snow, I shoveled about 2" off the back and front steps and sidewalks and driveway, but then it started snowing again, go figure. I did put ice melt out so it's not too much accumulation last time I looked out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely cards.
> The nice thing about getting the new building finished, you can have your peace and quiet and fence back, bad thing is you have a neighbor an arms length from your back door almost, and hopefully they are peaceful and good neighbors.


Thank you, Kaye Jo- it is difficult with such a hot summer not being able to have the back door open!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> That reminds me of a Mother's Day when my daughters and I took my mom to a lovely buffet for lunch. The restaurant had mistakenly put some whipped cream with horseradish in it (meant to go with the roast beef) on the desert table next to the pumpkin pie. My mom was the one who discovered the error. Horseradish really does not go well with pie.!!!!


 :sm06: I love horseradish but definitely not on pie of any kind. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


He's such a cutie and just keeps getting taller.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning, just having a giggle over kitchen mishaps. I'm up early and have been making fruit kebabs for work party. I opened the pack of marshmallows to go on them and it flew up in the air and threw marshmallows all over the bench and floor. Luckily the floor is clean or would be disastrous.
> We delivered the gifts for adopted family last night, but Faye was out, so left them on her step and texted her. She was delivering 2 kittens for grandkids for Christmas. Got a text later to say she got the gifts ok, and is very happy with her picture. Hope the rest of family like my cross stitch pictures also.
> A busy day ahead so catch you all later. ????????????


Lol! Flying marshmallows. 
They will LOVE your pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit spoiled too! Having a whole sofa! And thanks.


LOL! Aren't they all?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely of you to stop by and join us for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will visit again the next time you are online. fresh hot tea is always available as well as an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mary Diaz said:


> Love it!!! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up so I guess I should go get dressed and cleaned up to take Jennie to work and go into Scottsbluff. See you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad - i think i got corrected on here a couple of time for my use of desert and dessert. i still pause when i use it to make sure i am using the right one.
--- sam



Swedenme said:


> No dessert Sam too full , the picture is drinking chocolate , mini marshmallows on the saucer
> 
> Desserts and deserts are words that confuse me in the English language , I used to be able to spell really well in English but I find as i get older I'm having to think more how to spell something yet still find Swedish easy ,I would have thought it would be the other way round .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The cookies I took to the veterinary clinic this morning were well received. Came home and have now made 6 dozen Orange Melt-aways and 6 dozen Lemon Melt-aways. Busy busy day. Will make some more goodies probably later. Also, isn't it there a law that says any cookies broken must be eaten by the baker? LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - the white is a scarf and the dark blue i assume is a jumper but what is the large black hand laying on the knitting. think also the yarn on the floor is another jumper - am i tight? are the jumpers for you? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a marvelous time - don't forget pictures. --- sam



machriste said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cookies I took to the veterinary clinic this morning were well received. Came home and have now made 6 dozen Orange Melt-aways and 6 dozen Lemon Melt-aways. Busy busy day. Will make some more goodies probably later. Also, isn't it there a law that says any cookies broken must be eaten by the baker? LOL


Quick snap mine into to bits , wonder if i can claim its broken after I've taken to bites ????.Mine are white chocolate and cranberries going down a treat with a cuppa 
Would love to make lemon melt aways but there is only me who likes lemon flavored


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No dessert Sam too full , the picture is drinking chocolate , mini marshmallows on the saucer
> 
> Desserts and deserts are words that confuse me in the English language , I used to be able to spell really well in English but I find as i get older I'm having to think more how to spell something yet still find Swedish easy ,I would have thought it would be the other way round .


I think it was KP that taught me this one. You want more dessert but not desert. Therefore the one you eat has more Esses.

Must see if I can find link from yesterday's digest. Well I guess for most of you today's still. Couldn't find it. About how to spell Mississippi.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


Knitting looks good. Good to have someone guarding your knitting for you. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy holidays everyone! I am off to the lake today for the wedding tomorrow. TTYL when I am back on the 26th.


Have a lovely Christmas and enjoy the wedding


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My little display of Christmas Cards, plus the building at the back as it was yesterday.


Progress but very slow. 
More cards than we have. We found we weren't getting around to sending them so we just stopped even trying and slowly people have stopped sending us cards. I know it's a way of keeping contact with people but it was just not working. And here you see why I don't join the card exchange here. I think of it each year and then realise that I won't get around to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Parsnips, potatoes, squash and onions.
> 
> And here I was thinking I was the only dummy, lol!


Did you eat them with the chicken?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Would it ever get cold enough there for you to wear it?


Yes. Not by your standards of course. Winter days usually have a maximum around 15C. I wouldn't use a yarn heavier than 8ply (DK). Personally I don't often wear scarves but certainly cold enough to do so if I wanted too. Whereas in London I did wear a scarf just for warmth, here it is optional with only a few days when I think I really should have worn a scarf.

I'm more likely to wear fingerless mittens


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Aren't they all?


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think people go back to their first language as they age, at least I noticed in our nursing home that some of the old ones go back to German, Ukrainian & Cree


That's right. Even those who know a second language really well often forget it. Wonder if kids bought up bilingual as babies/toddlers keep both?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


Nice looking boy. My GS is in 3rd grade too but at the other end of the size spectrum---she still wears a size 6/7 in jeans and is short legged. We just celebrated his 9th birthday on Tuesday. His sister turned 5 on Sunday. Maybe I already mentioned that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no! What a shock for your mom.
> 
> Oh no also goes also for the man Bonnie mentioned with the butterscotch sauce on his potatoes.
> 
> I remember when I was little there were erasers that were rectangular and brown and looked just like fudge. My bite of one was quite a shock.


Think butterscotch sauce on potatoes would be better than horseradish on pie. Potato can take sweetness after all. But would rather not try either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


What a sweet looking lad. Guess he is too old to want to be called sweet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness - the white is a scarf and the dark blue i assume is a jumper but what is the large black hand laying on the knitting. think also the yarn on the floor is another jumper - am i tight? are the jumpers for you? --- sam


Not quite, Sam- the Navy is the scarf, the white are dishrags- three of them roughly to the same design. the heather yarn on the floor is a Gansey that is on one side till cooler weather - there is also a blue/green cotton Gansey lurking in the steel pan- that has been on one side ever since I had the scare about my hands- thank goodness things are gradually coming right! The black handle belongs to my magnifying glass, inherited from my Dad- so of sentimental value as well as practical!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Knitting looks good. Good to have someone guarding your knitting for you. :sm01:


Guarding me and my knitting much of the time! And thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that your friend was able to win, that's definitely not often the case.
> Very good that David knew what his parents had wanted and sister was in agreement.


Had the potential to cause problems with the family that's for sure. After all legally they were legally entitled to divide it the way was written but wasn't fair on the other two sisters and what was intended. A time David was very glad he hadn't written their will for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Progress but very slow.
> More cards than we have. We found we weren't getting around to sending them so we just stopped even trying and slowly people have stopped sending us cards. I know it's a way of keeping contact with people but it was just not working. And here you see why I don't join the card exchange here. I think of it each year and then realise that I won't get around to it.


In my case apart from cost, which would be high- there is also the fact that it is too close to our cut-off date, and I'd have to make a special trip out to get to the post office.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


Handsome boy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quick snap mine into to bits , wonder if i can claim its broken after I've taken to bites ????.Mine are white chocolate and cranberries going down a treat with a cuppa
> Would love to make lemon melt aways but there is only me who likes lemon flavored


Wonder if they would let cook lemon cookies in our padded cell? I like lemon flavours as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my case apart from cost, which would be high- there is also the fact that it is too close to our cut-off date, and I'd have to make a special trip out to get to the post office.


Cost is also an issue here but probably not enough alone to stop me joining in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cookies I took to the veterinary clinic this morning were well received. Came home and have now made 6 dozen Orange Melt-aways and 6 dozen Lemon Melt-aways. Busy busy day. Will make some more goodies probably later. Also, isn't it there a law that says any cookies broken must be eaten by the baker? LOL


If there isn't there should be! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That's right. Even those who know a second language really well often forget it. Wonder if kids bought up bilingual as babies/toddlers keep both?


That would be me and I'm hoping so


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's right. Even those who know a second language really well often forget it. Wonder if kids bought up bilingual as babies/toddlers keep both?


DH spoke hindustani and english until he was 5 (taught hindustani by his ayah [nanny] when they were in India) but now only remembers a few words. His Dad was fluent too (23years working in India) but he only spoke english to DH. However DH does know how to swear in hindustani as he learnt that from listening to his dad.....although he has no idea what he is saying! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It'd be pretty funny to see a Swedish message from you on here. Boy that sentence can go a couple different ways, depending on word usage of message or message. :sm23:


Hejsan Kaye Jo 
Hur mår du i dag?, hoppas du mår bra 
Gud Jul och Gott Nytt år

Loosely translated 
Hello kaye Jo , how are you today , hope you feel good 
Merry Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


A nice looking young man. Your Christmas tree is lovely and I see lots of gifts for everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wonder if they would let cook lemon cookies in our padded cell? I like lemon flavours as well.


Knitting , lemon cookies and good company sounds like a nice place to be , if they put in a coffe machine I'll pack my bags and be there tomorrow ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning, just having a giggle over kitchen mishaps. I'm up early and have been making fruit kebabs for work party. I opened the pack of marshmallows to go on them and it flew up in the air and threw marshmallows all over the bench and floor. Luckily the floor is clean or would be disastrous.
> We delivered the gifts for adopted family last night, but Faye was out, so left them on her step and texted her. She was delivering 2 kittens for grandkids for Christmas. Got a text later to say she got the gifts ok, and is very happy with her picture. Hope the rest of family like my cross stitch pictures also.
> A busy day ahead so catch you all later. ????????????


I'm sure they'll love your pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They can also be a problem- the glue on both my pieces is now failing- after all they are both close to 200 years old.


That sometimes happens when they dry out. Do you know a friendly furniture maker who could glue them for you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you don't have to go anywhere if it's bad, stay safe and warm.
> We woke up to snow, I shoveled about 2" off the back and front steps and sidewalks and driveway, but then it started snowing again, go figure. I did put ice melt out so it's not too much accumulation last time I looked out.


I went out today and did the necessary things but I did order floor mats for my car and they're supposed to come in tomorrow. If the weather is too bad, I won't be going out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DH spoke hindustani and english until he was 5 (taught hindustani by his ayah [nanny] when they were in India) but now only remembers a few words. His Dad was fluent too (23years working in India) but he only spoke english to DH. However DH does know how to swear in hindustani as he learnt that from listening to his dad.....although he has no idea what he is saying! :sm09:


My sister learnt my SILs sister to swear in swedish , when I say swear Swedish swear words sound worse than they are , as translated they range from damn to you devil or young devil . But SIL s sister thought it was hilarious to say especially when she had a drink inside her


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cookies I took to the veterinary clinic this morning were well received. Came home and have now made 6 dozen Orange Melt-aways and 6 dozen Lemon Melt-aways. Busy busy day. Will make some more goodies probably later. Also, isn't it there a law that says any cookies broken must be eaten by the baker? LOL


Yummy looking and I'll bet they taste good and yes, the baker gets to eat the broken ones.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Progress but very slow.
> More cards than we have. We found we weren't getting around to sending them so we just stopped even trying and slowly people have stopped sending us cards. I know it's a way of keeping contact with people but it was just not working. And here you see why I don't join the card exchange here. I think of it each year and then realise that I won't get around to it.


I bought a new camera and took pictures of my tree and cards but for some reason, I can't get them to show up on the computer. I'll have to get my instruction book out to see what's wrong. Sending cards has become expensive. I hope those I have sent have all arrived.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's right. Even those who know a second language really well often forget it. Wonder if kids bought up bilingual as babies/toddlers keep both?


I spoke Hungarian before I spoke English. I haven't spoken Hungarian in years and I find that I have difficulty understanding people who are from Hungary. They speak very fast. I have decided that I'm going to watch a Hungarian program every week to see if I can brush up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning, just having a giggle over kitchen mishaps. I'm up early and have been making fruit kebabs for work party. I opened the pack of marshmallows to go on them and it flew up in the air and threw marshmallows all over the bench and floor. Luckily the floor is clean or would be disastrous.
> We delivered the gifts for adopted family last night, but Faye was out, so left them on her step and texted her. She was delivering 2 kittens for grandkids for Christmas. Got a text later to say she got the gifts ok, and is very happy with her picture. Hope the rest of family like my cross stitch pictures also.
> A busy day ahead so catch you all later. ????????????


Don't you know about the 5 second rule????, if they're off the floor in 5 seconds, all day s OK
I'm not surprised Faye loved her picture & I'm sure the others will too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes. Not by your standards of course. Winter days usually have a maximum around 15C. I wouldn't use a yarn heavier than 8ply (DK). Personally I don't often wear scarves but certainly cold enough to do so if I wanted too. Whereas in London I did wear a scarf just for warmth, here it is optional with only a few days when I think I really should have worn a scarf.
> 
> I'm more likely to wear fingerless mittens


I often see pretty patterns for fingerless mitts but would never make them, I need my fingers covered????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think butterscotch sauce on potatoes would be better than horseradish on pie. Potato can take sweetness after all. But would rather not try either.


I would sure hate to ruin the pie???? Unless it's different than my house, there's always spare potatoes so could toss them & start over


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite, Sam- the Navy is the scarf, the white are dishrags- three of them roughly to the same design. the heather yarn on the floor is a Gansey that is on one side till cooler weather - there is also a blue/green cotton Gansey lurking in the steel pan- that has been on one side ever since I had the scare about my hands- thank goodness things are gradually coming right! The black handle belongs to my magnifying glass, inherited from my Dad- so of sentimental value as well as practical!


Did you over get the results of your nerve test for your hands? I don't recall you mentioning it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH spoke hindustani and english until he was 5 (taught hindustani by his ayah [nanny] when they were in India) but now only remembers a few words. His Dad was fluent too (23years working in India) but he only spoke english to DH. However DH does know how to swear in hindustani as he learnt that from listening to his dad.....although he has no idea what he is saying! :sm09:


When in school, we learned to curse in Cree & I've heard some of it over my working years. I used to be able to understand some German but not if people got talking too fast, otherwise just English. My Dads mom spoke Gaelic but she died before I was born, otherwise the family only spoke English


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette,handsome grandson & lovely looking tree

I was doing some cleaning today & discovered my lovely big Christmas cactus has spider mites???? I’ve sprayed it & hope I’ve got them all, I’d hate to lose that plant or infect the others, they are the one plant that does well in my house.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I just heard on the news that we are in for another round of bad weather, possibly freezing rain--snow overnight and into tomorrow. Lynnette, I think you might be in for this too.


Oh no, I hope not...????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Did you eat them with the chicken?


Yes we did, just had to reheat them for a little bit once the real chicken had baked, ha!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, a quick catch up here....discovered that when the annoying ad pops up it now doesn't freeze my computer but I can hit the back button and it disappears...an improvement at any rate. Finished my subbing yesterday and thought I'd have a great nights sleep but at 12:30 some person rang and rang the doorbell. My poor dh stumbled around looking for flashlight and the bedroom door and of course whoever it was had fled. We had trouble with the same thing this past summer....our neighbor said it was some punk kids running around with too much time on their hands.... Well I tell you it certainly gives a jolt at that hour, took forever to get back to sleep as I kept waiting to see if they were merely casing the house and then going to break and enter. We are leaving for 4 days at Christmas, makes me nervous to leave the house alone that long. Thankfully we do live in a good neighborhood but it gives one pause for sure. And our neighbors are also leaving...... Going to be a busy few days.... Lots of baking...love date bars! The recipe looks exactly the same as what my mom made. And yes, Bonnie, it was called matrimonial cake in Toronto area as well. In fact I think most folks served it at weddings! Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas. Be safe y'all


File a police report about the doorbell ringer and let them know you will be gone, asking that they do extra drive bys. I'm sure they won't be able to do anything about the bell ringer, but good to have it on file incase it happens again.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, loved the pictures and that is a neat Swanni table. I think Ringo is keeping good watch over your progress. He is one lucky dog.
We got snow, just about an inch on the valley floor but enough so there is "fresh powder" in the ski resorts. They are ecstatic and skiers are already enjoying it. We are to get more tomorrow evening. So far we are much behind what we need, and usually have, by this time of year. Hoping that the storm from Canada comes down and shares its bountiful snow with us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has sketti bonaise! I noticed yesterday at his Nativity play that he was singing about sheep and sheFerds! He was a cow and had one line ....."Moo!"


Awe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> How funny! My eldest was a cow one year and sang a solo (a complete surprise to her father and me!), which was so lovely I cried. And my littlest were sheep one year in the play at church (all those too little to have lines were the flock)--all the sheep were wandering around the aisles while the rest of the play went on! :sm02:


Special indeed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a sweet looking lad. Guess he is too old to want to be called sweet!


No, he'd grin and accept being called sweet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> There are those who just take advantage in that sneaky way. Marvin's mom always assured him he would get the house when she passed because she never wanted him to worry about where he would live. Her brother worked it out to have her sign a new will while in ICU that ended up giving him the house. I was grieving my mother's passing and knew my dad was going to be gone soon as well, Marvin was unable, due to being overdosed by doctors, to make legal decisions at that time. While spreading her ashes his uncle came up to him and said "You know the house is mine and it's all because of Evelyn". What a hateful man.


 :sm14:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Just letting you all know ..... the PJ's are DONE!!! Going up to throw them into gift bags for Christmas Eve. Going to a concert tonight - 3 of my grandkids are singing at their high school holiday concert. Abby may have a solo and she is supposed to conduct the 7th & 8th grade chorus for one song. We'll see, I guess!


Woohoo! And congratulations to the grands!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My scarf finished and me trying to take a selfie of it round my neck . I need longer arms ???? , wore it today and 2 people asked wereI got it from


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Need to ask for prayers for a friend of ours. He had a stroke this morning. Doing ok, would appreciate the prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Need to ask for prayers for a friend of ours. He had a stroke this morning. Doing ok, would appreciate the prayers.


Prayers being sent up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cost is also an issue here but probably not enough alone to stop me joining in.


At $2.70 to most countries it is a really significant factor, let alone the actual card. Hot afternoon here after a nice cool start. I am waiting now on delivery of some more fans so I can turn on a breeze where ever I am in the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hejsan Kaye Jo
> Hur mår du i dag?, hoppas du mår bra
> Gud Jul och Gott Nytt år
> 
> ...


It is great how you can get all those extra symbols, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sometimes happens when they dry out. Do you know a friendly furniture maker who could glue them for you?


No I don't, at least not at a cost I could afford. They tend to charge according to how they have valued the item.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you over get the results of your nerve test for your hands? I don't recall you mentioning it.


The results were inconclusive- everything seems gradually to be healing itself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Must be the day for food mishaps...we went out for lunch and brought home leftovers...which I dropped half of in the driveway getting out of the car! :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


That looks lovely. I am so glad you are able to knit with your hands the way they are... hope they are improving. It is 24c here today, just lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, loved the pictures and that is a neat Swanni table. I think Ringo is keeping good watch over your progress. He is one lucky dog.
> We got snow, just about an inch on the valley floor but enough so there is "fresh powder" in the ski resorts. They are ecstatic and skiers are already enjoying it. We are to get more tomorrow evening. So far we are much behind what we need, and usually have, by this time of year. Hoping that the storm from Canada comes down and shares its bountiful snow with us.


Thank you, Joyce- he is always with in cooie although sometimes he chooses my bed, probably because I leave the fan running in there. The table has casters of Battle of Waterloo cannon shot. And is carved very nicely.
I will wish you lots more snow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That looks lovely. I am so glad you are able to knit with your hands the way they are... hope they are improving. It is 24c here today, just lovely.


24C is nice! Yes my hands are gradually improving- at one point I had no hope of trimming my nails- and I can now use the can opener normally.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cookies I took to the veterinary clinic this morning were well received. Came home and have now made 6 dozen Orange Melt-aways and 6 dozen Lemon Melt-aways. Busy busy day. Will make some more goodies probably later. Also, isn't it there a law that says any cookies broken must be eaten by the baker? LOL


But one must taste test for quality control to be sure they've come out right!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has rained all day today; at times it was so heavy that you couldn't see 10 feet in front of you driving (of course I was out running errands in the mess). Anyway, when I got home it was so obvious that Gracie does love the water and the mud. She must have worn herself out playing and is filthy as well as my sofa now!
> 
> I took Hannah and one of the granddaughters, Phoebe out to lunch or more correctly met them for lunch and paid for it. LOL! When I got home I made a huge batch of chocolate chip cookies and boxed them up to take as a Christmas gift to the vet office. I always try to take them something. I'll make more later. Jeanette, your fudge looks wonderful; mine never looks that good.
> 
> TTYL


Lol! Looks like she had so much fun she wore herself out!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great looking cookies, you family will be happy

Julie, I’m glad your hands are getting better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is sooo cute Gwen , I went out for lunch too , with sons but i was lucky as middle son paid , got bbq chicken panini (2) with a delicious salad and this . Im still full as a pudding


Yum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great looking cookies, you family will be happy
> 
> Julie, I'm glad your hands are getting better


Thank you Bonnie! there are days I just have to rest them- but that is ok.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well the work party is over for another year. I toned it down a bit and there weren’t too many leftovers. I gave those to the folks to take home so we won’t have trash to dispose of. Faye called this morning to say the older children love their pictures. Ryan is mad on Star Wars so loves the Darth Vader I made for him.
He’s named the new ginger kittens after 2 Star Wars characters, Luke Skywalker, and Kylo Ren. Will catchup with them after we return home in a week or so.
It’s got to 26C this afternoon and rather humid so relaxing with a coffee and watching old tv shows. The Virginian is on, takes me back a few decades!
We haven’t seen Doug’s kids for the year and oh boy have they grown, taller than me now at 14 and 11. I’m only 5ft 2 so not surprising when Doug is 6ft 4.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Think butterscotch sauce on potatoes would be better than horseradish on pie. Potato can take sweetness after all. But would rather not try either.


I would much prefer the other way around!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often see pretty patterns for fingerless mitts but would never make them, I need my fingers covered????


You could just keep knitting and make mittens.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette,handsome grandson & lovely looking tree
> 
> I was doing some cleaning today & discovered my lovely big Christmas cactus has spider mites???? I've sprayed it & hope I've got them all, I'd hate to lose that plant or infect the others, they are the one plant that does well in my house.


I use diluted Dawn dish soap as a spray for houseplant bugs. Works great.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I had not had any of the expected symptoms of such an elevated pro-time reading and to have gotten that high it would surely have taken a bit of time, hours if not days, and I'd had none of them. I just lay there on the gurney and sang some of my favorite carols in my head or softly aloud. Concentrating on the spirit of the season we're entering and the reason for it reminded me that God the Father does not create chaos in the lives of His children without a definite need for frightening things to occur. So it didn't make sense to me for him to call me home or to allow major physical injury to me when so many count on me to guide, support or lead then in their duties at Elm. *And* Susan has told all of my staff of volunteers and the regulars who come to eat with us that she does *not* carry her authority over into the kitchen/dining room!! :sm23: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Tim was the most upset, but I think that no one had taken the time (meaning his mom) to talk with him about what was happening and then reassuring him that God loves us both so that He would not allow a chaotic thing to happen, just because He controls the whole of everything He's created and would not think it amusing to play tricks on us. When I came back to work and had chance to talk directly with him, he calmed down and relaxed. He hasn't mentioned it since.
> 
> ...


Nothing to be sorry about, Joy. God is good. So glad to know that those you care so much for and about, feel the same for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When in school, we learned to curse in Cree & I've heard some of it over my working years. I used to be able to understand some German but not if people got talking too fast, otherwise just English. My Dads mom spoke Gaelic but she died before I was born, otherwise the family only spoke English


My family stopped passing down German, and I think that's a shame. My eldest took it in school and picked it up very fast. I used to read fluently in Latin but have lost the vocabulary, though I still remember a lot of the grammar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was he proud of his role?
> Tuesday Baby bomited on her blanket.' Bomited, towel ,wipe up' and once given something the blanket and baby got cleaned up. So glad I didn't need to clean up the bomit.


 :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results were inconclusive- everything seems gradually to be healing itself.


That is good!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So glad you are ok Joy although sorry to hear that Tim got upset ,
> Hoping that you your family have a lovely Christmas and a wonderful new year ,
> Wishes too for your Elm family hoping they all stay safe and find the help they need in 2018 to improve the lives and living situations
> Good luck in your new Elm home????


Thank you, Sonja, for the care about Tim's concern for me and for the good wishes for our family at home and at the new Elm site. God's richest blessings on you and your guys in the coming year.

Ohio Joy :sm17:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh, that's an inventive solution! Are socks included in the underwear category?


Only if store bought! Hand knit are not underwear ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately: plus my watchful hound!


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I'm glad you're okay and things are moving forward with Elm. Blessings to you and yours.

Wishing safe travels to all those on the move for the holiday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Need to ask for prayers for a friend of ours. He had a stroke this morning. Doing ok, would appreciate the prayers.


Prayers from me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I don't, at least not at a cost I could afford. They tend to charge according to how they have valued the item.


I was hoping you knew a friend who would do it for free.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy coming for your friend, Tami.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well the work party is over for another year. I toned it down a bit and there weren't too many leftovers. I gave those to the folks to take home so we won't have trash to dispose of. Faye called this morning to say the older children love their pictures. Ryan is mad on Star Wars so loves the Darth Vader I made for him.
> He's named the new ginger kittens after 2 Star Wars characters, Luke Skywalker, and Kylo Ren. Will catchup with them after we return home in a week or so.
> It's got to 26C this afternoon and rather humid so relaxing with a coffee and watching old tv shows. The Virginian is on, takes me back a few decades!
> We haven't seen Doug's kids for the year and oh boy have they grown, taller than me now at 14 and 11. I'm only 5ft 2 so not surprising when Doug is 6ft 4.


I',m glad all went well. It's a bit difficult typing with Candy almost on the keyboard. 
s :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


Lovely photos, thanks for sharing them. :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor man! We still laugh at another SIL who thought the net bag on the table at my DN's wedding was filled with sweets and tried to eat one........they were fizzing bath bombs! Still don't know how the soapy smell didn't alert her. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think a lot in Swedish and sometimes forget to change when ive been talking to my family , Ive even nearly replied to a post here in Swedish after messaging with my niece( brothers daughter )????


I've got friends in my knitting group that are from Holland and will count stitches in Dutch. At least if I am trying to count next to them, I don't get confused!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just heard on the news that we are in for another round of bad weather, possibly freezing rain--snow overnight and into tomorrow. Lynnette, I think you might be in for this too.


Stay safe and warm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think it was KP that taught me this one. You want more dessert but not desert. Therefore the one you eat has more Esses.
> 
> Must see if I can find link from yesterday's digest. Well I guess for most of you today's still. Couldn't find it. About how to spell Mississippi.


My mom taught me to spell Mississippi as M-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-humpback-humpback-I. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> That reminds me of a Mother's Day when my daughters and I took my mom to a lovely buffet for lunch. The restaurant had mistakenly put some whipped cream with horseradish in it (meant to go with the roast beef) on the desert table next to the pumpkin pie. My mom was the one who discovered the error. Horseradish really does not go well with pie.!!!!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cookies I took to the veterinary clinic this morning were well received. Came home and have now made 6 dozen Orange Melt-aways and 6 dozen Lemon Melt-aways. Busy busy day. Will make some more goodies probably later. Also, isn't it there a law that says any cookies broken must be eaten by the baker? LOL


Absolutely! lol
I need to make some lemon poppy seed cookies tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had the potential to cause problems with the family that's for sure. After all legally they were legally entitled to divide it the way was written but wasn't fair on the other two sisters and what was intended. A time David was very glad he hadn't written their will for them.


I'd be very glad I hadn't written it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hejsan Kaye Jo
> Hur mår du i dag?, hoppas du mår bra
> Gud Jul och Gott Nytt år
> 
> ...


Thank you!! That just made my day!
I'm good, hope you are doing great today too. 
I now know Merry Christmas in 5 languages. :sm04:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Need to ask for prayers for a friend of ours. He had a stroke this morning. Doing ok, would appreciate the prayers.


Oh dear, I hope he makes a full recovery. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 24C is nice! Yes my hands are gradually improving- at one point I had no hope of trimming my nails- and I can now use the can opener normally.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knitting , lemon cookies and good company sounds like a nice place to be , if they put in a coffee machine I'll pack my bags and be there tomorrow ????


 :sm24: Me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My sister learnt my SILs sister to swear in swedish , when I say swear Swedish swear words sound worse than they are , as translated they range from damn to you devil or young devil . But SIL s sister thought it was hilarious to say especially when she had a drink inside her


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I bought a new camera and took pictures of my tree and cards but for some reason, I can't get them to show up on the computer. I'll have to get my instruction book out to see what's wrong. Sending cards has become expensive. I hope those I have sent have all arrived.


I received mine, thank you. Mine should all be arriving any day if they haven't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I spoke Hungarian before I spoke English. I haven't spoken Hungarian in years and I find that I have difficulty understanding people who are from Hungary. They speak very fast. I have decided that I'm going to watch a Hungarian program every week to see if I can brush up.


That's a good idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette,handsome grandson & lovely looking tree
> 
> I was doing some cleaning today & discovered my lovely big Christmas cactus has spider mites???? I've sprayed it & hope I've got them all, I'd hate to lose that plant or infect the others, they are the one plant that does well in my house.


Oh no! I sure hope you were able to get them all too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kaye Jo here is another language of greetings for you. Meri Kirihimete is our Maori Merry Christmas greeting. ????????????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, what a handsome young lad and beautiful tree.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Progress but very slow.
> More cards than we have. We found we weren't getting around to sending them so we just stopped even trying and slowly people have stopped sending us cards. I know it's a way of keeping contact with people but it was just not working. And here you see why I don't join the card exchange here. I think of it each year and then realise that I won't get around to it.


Me too, Margaret. And besides, I got totally burnt out signing and addressing mounds of them at work every year. Kinda took the fun out of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Need to ask for prayers for a friend of ours. He had a stroke this morning. Doing ok, would appreciate the prayers.


Praying for a full and quick recovery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


Handsome!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Eye surgery went well. Crazy day as we travel tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At $2.70 to most countries it is a really significant factor, let alone the actual card. Hot afternoon here after a nice cool start. I am waiting now on delivery of some more fans so I can turn on a breeze where ever I am in the house.


That is a huge cost, wow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You could just keep knitting and make mittens.


Lol! That's my thought, or add fingers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My mom taught me to spell Mississippi as M-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-humpback-humpback-I. :sm04:


Yup-Me, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got 'em.


tami_ohio said:


> Need to ask for prayers for a friend of ours. He had a stroke this morning. Doing ok, would appreciate the prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo here is another language of greetings for you. Meri Kirihimete is our Maori Merry Christmas greeting. ????????????????????


I need to write these down. :sm04: :sm24: Thank you!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Eye surgery went well. Crazy day as we travel tomorrow.


Awesome!!!
Safe travels!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yup-Me, too.


 :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Eye surgery went well. Crazy day as we travel tomorrow.


Excellent news. My eye exam went well and picked out new drames to be priced out-cough cough; $650.00. I'll be dialing up Zenni for sure next week.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to write these down. :sm04: :sm24: Thank you!!


You're welcome, it's so nice to share these things between us!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Excellent news. My eye exam went well and picked out new drames to be priced out-cough cough; $650.00. I'll be dialing up Zenni for sure next week.


Great that the exam went well, but boy the price for glasses... 
Thank goodness I had ordered David a spare pair from Zenni, I'll order me a pair next time too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're welcome, it's so nice to share these things between us!


Yes it is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my case apart from cost, which would be high- there is also the fact that it is too close to our cut-off date, and I'd have to make a special trip out to get to the post office.


I tried moving the date earlier last year, but didn't get the interest in it. And it had been suggested that I do so. As the person who suggested it, can't think who now, didn't participate last year, I put it back the way I've always run it. Oh well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did one more batch of goodies; peppemint brownies made using sweet potatoes. My DstepD gave me the recipe and oh my goodness are they delicious. Iced with a chocolate peppermint ganache. New favorite brownie recipe; firm but fudge-y and rich. Will do more baking tomorrow. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up here, just waiting until time to go pick Jennie up from work at 10ish. 
We dropped her off at work a bit before 2p and then Marla and I went into Scottsbluff to Herbergers as Marla needed a purse and I wanted one, we had coupons and I got lovely purse for almost half price by using the 3 $20 coupons I had, and then Marla got hers for only about $20 after the 40% and then a $20 coupon. Not bad for a days shopping. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did one more batch of goodies; peppemint brownies made using sweet potatoes. My DstepD gave me the recipe and oh my goodness are they delicious. Iced with a chocolate peppermint ganache. New favorite brownie recipe; firm but fudge-y and rich. Will do more baking tomorrow. TTYL


That sounds interesting, I'm not much for peppermint but Marla is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I don't, at least not at a cost I could afford. They tend to charge according to how they have valued the item.


A good wood glue and you can do it yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results were inconclusive- everything seems gradually to be healing itself.


I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Caught up here, just waiting until time to go pick Jennie up from work at 10ish.
> We dropped her off at work a bit before 2p and then Marla and I went into Scottsbluff to Herbergers as Marla needed a purse and I wanted one, we had coupons and I got lovely purse for almost half price by using the 3 $20 coupons I had, and then Marla got hers for only about $20 after the 40% and then a $20 coupon. Not bad for a days shopping. lol


That's what I call a good bargain, 5.11pm Friday here, busy doing nothing, until time to find something for dinner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope he makes a full recovery. :sm13:


Thank you all for the prayers for Dan. Last report was it/they were small ones. Not sure if it was one or more. He is doing ok, no peralisis.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Eye surgery went well. Crazy day as we travel tomorrow.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is good!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was hoping you knew a friend who would do it for free.


No, no-one that I can think of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a huge cost, wow!


I think NZ Post is costing themselves out of business!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I tried moving the date earlier last year, but didn't get the interest in it. And it had been suggested that I do so. As the person who suggested it, can't think who now, didn't participate last year, I put it back the way I've always run it. Oh well.


No worries, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A good wood glue and you can do it yourself.


They are rather tricky places that have come adrift, Tami- I thought I'd leave it to whoever inherits.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Eye surgery went well. Crazy day as we travel tomorrow.


Wonderful! Safe & happy trip to you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Excellent news. My eye exam went well and picked out new drames to be priced out-cough cough; $650.00. I'll be dialing up Zenni for sure next week.


 :sm06: Wowza. Yes, I'd be looking elsewhere, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I use diluted Dawn dish soap as a spray for houseplant bugs. Works great.


That's what I used


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well the work party is over for another year. I toned it down a bit and there weren't too many leftovers. I gave those to the folks to take home so we won't have trash to dispose of. Faye called this morning to say the older children love their pictures. Ryan is mad on Star Wars so loves the Darth Vader I made for him.
> He's named the new ginger kittens after 2 Star Wars characters, Luke Skywalker, and Kylo Ren. Will catchup with them after we return home in a week or so.
> It's got to 26C this afternoon and rather humid so relaxing with a coffee and watching old tv shows. The Virginian is on, takes me back a few decades!
> We haven't seen Doug's kids for the year and oh boy have they grown, taller than me now at 14 and 11. I'm only 5ft 2 so not surprising when Doug is 6ft 4.


Have a great holiday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You could just keep knitting and make mittens.


Yes but I usually just Knit the same old pattern as they are warmer when double Knit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!! That just made my day!
> I'm good, hope you are doing great today too.
> I now know Merry Christmas in 5 languages. :sm04:


Our local TV station has Christmas wishes ads in Ukrainian for Ukrainian Christmas every year


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did one more batch of goodies; peppemint brownies made using sweet potatoes. My DstepD gave me the recipe and oh my goodness are they delicious. Iced with a chocolate peppermint ganache. New favorite brownie recipe; firm but fudge-y and rich. Will do more baking tomorrow. TTYL


I copied a recipe for those brownies but haven't tried it yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope your friend makes a complete recovery.

Joy, glad the surgery went well. Safe travels & have fun with your family.

Julie, I got some glue that was in a syringe with a blunt needle, it worked well to get in hard to reach places, might work on your table.

Only one gift left to wrap, I blocked the scarf for my sister but it’s not dry yet. I wrapped DS2 gifts for the GKs, I thought he’d wait & give them when he got home but DS1 suggested we get GS a snowboarding helmet & we couldn’t give him that unless he gets the snowboard that DS2 got him. Usually we exchange gifts with DS2 before he goes back to work but with DH being sick we didn’t want him in the house when he’s on the immune suppressants & one of the gifts just arrived from Amazon yesterday.
Tomorrow I will give the house a good clean & we are invited to a Christmas supper party tomorrow night. It’s at a hall out in the middle of nowhere 20 Miles east of us & every time we go there it’s terribly cold, only supposed to be -18C/0F but to have nasty winds with it. Supposed to go down to -30C/-25F over Christmas weekend, not great for those travelling


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great how you can get all those extra symbols, Sonja!


I have my key board set up for English and Swedish language on the ipad , on the sons other tablet if i just keep my finger on a letter the other symbol letters pop up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That looks lovely. I am so glad you are able to knit with your hands the way they are... hope they are improving. It is 24c here today, just lovely.


That is a nice temperature hope it stays like that for you , Here it 6c which is a lot warmer than it has been over the last few weeks , the fog rolled in last night and is still here this morning I can barely see past the bottom of the drive


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Eye surgery went well. Crazy day as we travel tomorrow.


That is good news , Safe travels Joy , hope you have a wonderful christmas ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope your friend makes a complete recovery.
> 
> Joy, glad the surgery went well. Safe travels & have fun with your family.
> 
> ...


At the moment it is too hot even to begin thinking of practical things- I think they may be delivering my fans tomorrow- it will be great if they do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have my key board set up for English and Swedish language on the ipad , on the sons other tablet if i just keep my finger on a letter the other symbol letters pop up


Not having a tablet, I can't access these wonders!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH spoke hindustani and english until he was 5 (taught hindustani by his ayah [nanny] when they were in India) but now only remembers a few words. His Dad was fluent too (23years working in India) but he only spoke english to DH. However DH does know how to swear in hindustani as he learnt that from listening to his dad.....although he has no idea what he is saying! :sm09:


Not sure if that is helpful skill or not. :sm01: 
Such a shame it wasn't used at home- but then it was not seen as beneficial and indeed was actively discouraged.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I spoke Hungarian before I spoke English. I haven't spoken Hungarian in years and I find that I have difficulty understanding people who are from Hungary. They speak very fast. I have decided that I'm going to watch a Hungarian program every week to see if I can brush up.


Lets hope you don't lose your second language! Vicky spent 6 months in Hungary and picked up quite a bit of the language while she was there. Not sure that she remembers much now. But being Vick she will quickly pick it up again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often see pretty patterns for fingerless mitts but would never make them, I need my fingers covered????


Whereas of course I don't need to worry about freezing my fingers- and with fingerless I can still knit and use my phone. But would knitted gloves or mittens even be warm enough without thrumming or whatever in them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes we did, just had to reheat them for a little bit once the real chicken had baked, ha!


So it wasn't too bad a mistake. And will you learn from it? Or risk horse radish sauce with a sweet pie one day?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At $2.70 to most countries it is a really significant factor, let alone the actual card. Hot afternoon here after a nice cool start. I am waiting now on delivery of some more fans so I can turn on a breeze where ever I am in the house.


Minimum of $2.10 to you $3 to UK and US.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The results were inconclusive- everything seems gradually to be healing itself.


Hopefully then it will heal itself fully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My mom taught me to spell Mississippi as M-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-humpback-humpback-I. :sm04:


I promise your mother wouldn't have taught you this one.
Google is good http://www.ebaumsworld.com/jokes/spelling-mississippi/722689/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Eye surgery went well. Crazy day as we travel tomorrow.


Glad it went well- and hopefully it stays fine and the travel goes well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Excellent news. My eye exam went well and picked out new drames to be priced out-cough cough; $650.00. I'll be dialing up Zenni for sure next week.


That is a lot indeed. Wonder how Zenni compare?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope your friend makes a complete recovery.
> 
> Joy, glad the surgery went well. Safe travels & have fun with your family.
> 
> ...


And we will be around 30. Should be nice if stays at that, hot by Wednesday but once again just a day or two before back down.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope your friend makes a complete recovery.
> 
> Joy, glad the surgery went well. Safe travels & have fun with your family.
> 
> ...


Stay safe travelling. :sm06: How is your DH, did he end up needing to go back to the doctor?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At $2.70 to most countries it is a really significant factor, let alone the actual card. Hot afternoon here after a nice cool start. I am waiting now on delivery of some more fans so I can turn on a breeze where ever I am in the house.


I was £1.40 from here which is just slightly cheaper than you according to Google.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> ........ Ryan is mad on Star Wars so loves the Darth Vader I made for him. He's named the new ginger kittens after 2 Star Wars characters, Luke Skywalker, and Kylo Ren.


At least it's just kittens.....guess where Luke got his name! However it could have been worse - his middle name is William (DH) and not Skywalker!

:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!! That just made my day!
> I'm good, hope you are doing great today too.
> I now know Merry Christmas in 5 languages. :sm04:


Scottish gaelic for Merry Christmas is Nollaig Chridheil (null-egg hunna-gheev) which I'm ashamed to say I had to look up - however I'm in the majority here as only 1.1% of Scots speak gaelic nowadays.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I tried moving the date earlier last year, but didn't get the interest in it. And it had been suggested that I do so. As the person who suggested it, can't think who now, didn't participate last year, I put it back the way I've always run it. Oh well.


If I wanted to send Christmas cards to America and not use air-mail, Royal Mail wants me to post them in September! Who's going to think about Christmas in September? Not me! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I promise your mother wouldn't have taught you this one.
> Google is good http://www.ebaumsworld.com/jokes/spelling-mississippi/722689/


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


What a handsome young man!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> If I wanted to send Christmas cards to America and not use air-mail, Royal Mail wants me to post them in September! Who's going to think about Christmas in September? Not me! :sm16: :sm09:


Golly, I wonder when they would have to leave this side of the world then.! I dont know if we even have that choice here. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> If I wanted to send Christmas cards to America and not use air-mail, Royal Mail wants me to post them in September! Who's going to think about Christmas in September? Not me! :sm16: :sm09:


We don't seem to have any option but air. I could courier a letter for a mere $88!

I see I just gave you the answer to your wondering Cathy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We don't seem to have any option but air. I could courier a letter for a mere $88!
> 
> I see I just gave you the answer to your wondering Cathy.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cookies I took to the veterinary clinic this morning were well received. Came home and have now made 6 dozen Orange Melt-aways and 6 dozen Lemon Melt-aways. Busy busy day. Will make some more goodies probably later. Also, isn't it there a law that says any cookies broken must be eaten by the baker? LOL


They look yummy. I think there must be one that is not quite the right shape for the baker to eat!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo here is another language of greetings for you. Meri Kirihimete is our Maori Merry Christmas greeting. ????????????????????


And another one....Nadolig Lawen Merry Christmas in Welsh.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Eye surgery went well. Crazy day as we travel tomorrow.


That is a relief. Safe travels.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is a lot indeed. Wonder how Zenni compare?


I bought glasses through Zenni two years ago and got progressive lenses and frames in regular and in sunglasses for about $300. I've been very pleased with them and the Dr. even checked them out and they were spot on to my Rx. Lenscrafters is where I went and they now send out all their lab work so the lenses may even he coming from the same place. The markup at the vision retail stores is horrendous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Scottish gaelic for Merry Christmas is Nollaig Chridheil (null-egg hunna-gheev) which I'm ashamed to say I had to look up - however I'm in the majority here as only 1.1% of Scots speak gaelic nowadays.


I would never have gotten hunna-gheev from Chridhell! Sure blows my phonics lessons to hell.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


When I read that, Tim Conway's voice (from Carol Burnett Show)was in my head. Definitely not something my Mom would have taught.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> My mom taught me to spell Mississippi as M-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-humpback-humpback-I. :sm04:


Never heard it taught that way. Amazing how we were taught little gimmicks like that to remember spelling words, or math tricks.
I learnt to memorize the 9 x 12's by dropping back one number of the second, ahhhh can't type what imean.

9x1=9
9x2=18
9x3=27
9x4=36
9x5=45
9x6=54
9x7=63
9x8=72
9x9=81
9x10=90
9x11=99
9x12=108
Etc., etc.

Oh drats, still trying to express how I was taught to remember my 9xs multiplication's. 
The teacher said something like "each time you multiply 9 the answer is you are adding a ten and dropping one number at the end.

9,18,27,36,45,54,63,72,81,90,99,108. Etc., etc.

Never forgot how to do my 9x's. Lol!

Maybe someone else can express what I've been trying to type here, lol! ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Never heard it taught that way. Amazing how we were taught little gimmicks like that to remember spelling words, or math tricks.
> I learnt to memorize the 9 x 12's by dropping back one number of the second, ahhhh can't type what imean.
> 
> 9x1=9
> ...


The 9 X table is also easy because the answer adds up to 9 apart from 11x9 which is easy anyway????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My mom taught me to spell Mississippi as M-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-crooked letter-crooked letter-I-humpback-humpback-I. :sm04:


And I was taught: em i ess ess i ess ess i pp i :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I received mine, thank you. Mine should all be arriving any day if they haven't.


I received mine too. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Excellent news. My eye exam went well and picked out new drames to be priced out-cough cough; $650.00. I'll be dialing up Zenni for sure next week.


Glad for you. Ridiculous costs. I've heard good reviews of Zenni.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Caught up here, just waiting until time to go pick Jennie up from work at 10ish.
> We dropped her off at work a bit before 2p and then Marla and I went into Scottsbluff to Herbergers as Marla needed a purse and I wanted one, we had coupons and I got lovely purse for almost half price by using the 3 $20 coupons I had, and then Marla got hers for only about $20 after the 40% and then a $20 coupon. Not bad for a days shopping. lol


Good for you and Marla. I received a card from my clothing store saying that I have a reward of $15.00 toward a purchase. When I tried to use it, I was told I couldn't at this time. I suppose by the time I am allowed to use it, it will have expired. :sm14:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> So it wasn't too bad a mistake. And will you learn from it? Or risk horse radish sauce with a sweet pie one day?


I thought it was funny, stupid, dumb of me at the moment, I often do dumb, silly things that I laugh at myself about.
At times I also hope it brings a little laughter or happiness into others hearts.

Often tell people it's a Kiwi thing, lol! I think Fan would agree with me on that, lol! She also seems to be a woman that things happen too and brings laughter to others.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you 
Sorlenna thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> I promise your mother wouldn't have taught you this one.
> Google is good http://www.ebaumsworld.com/jokes/spelling-mississippi/722689/


Ha, ha I remember receiving that joke a few years back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope your friend makes a complete recovery.
> 
> Joy, glad the surgery went well. Safe travels & have fun with your family.
> 
> ...


That is cold.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Well time to jump out of bed to shovel the snow from the driveway AGAIN, lol! Not sure how much has fallen, would hope it’s enough to use the snow blower. Love using it as it blows it way across the lawn, lol!

Also need to go to the drugstore to pick up my prescription’s which I ordered yesterday.

Sitting in bed here looking out the window and see one of my neighbors has smoke coming from her chimney so guess it’s cold out there. Oh one other thing before I TTYL one of my smoke detector alarms went off at 6:20 this morning, grrrrrr! Annoying as I’d only put that battery in Oct 17th this year and it’s meant to be a 5 year battery. Too bad I don’t have the receipts to return it. Oh well that’s life.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a nice temperature hope it stays like that for you , Here it 6c which is a lot warmer than it has been over the last few weeks , the fog rolled in last night and is still here this morning I can barely see past the bottom of the drive


Hope you don't have to go far today. I hate travelling in fog


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas of course I don't need to worry about freezing my fingers- and with fingerless I can still knit and use my phone. But would knitted gloves or mittens even be warm enough without thrumming or whatever in them?


It depends how long you are going to be out. I wear my double knit mitts most of the time but if out long or if it's really windy would probably wear the thrummed ones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is a lot indeed. Wonder how Zenni compare?


I bought from Zenni last time & im happy with them. I was quoted $600 here & paid about $130 from Zenni & that's for bifocals with transition lenses & scratch coating.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stay safe travelling. :sm06: How is your DH, did he end up needing to go back to the doctor?


I'm supposed to call the doctors office this morning. He's still coughing up buckets of gunk but seems to be feeling a little better. Still hanging around the house & getting on my nerves????????. I've been taking oil of oregano capsules that were recommended by a friend, 2 or 3 a day & that seems to have kept me from getting it, thank goodness. I've been really tired the last few days but I think it's just having his coughing wake me up often


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was £1.40 from here which is just slightly cheaper than you according to Google.


Here it's $1.40 to the US & $2.50 overseas


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!! That just made my day!
> I'm good, hope you are doing great today too.
> I now know Merry Christmas in 5 languages. :sm04:


Both Danish and Norwegian people will basically understand it too as it has similarities in all languages
So 7 languages ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Scottish gaelic for Merry Christmas is Nollaig Chridheil (null-egg hunna-gheev) which I'm ashamed to say I had to look up - however I'm in the majority here as only 1.1% of Scots speak gaelic nowadays.


I sure couldn't guess how to say that based on the spelling???????? I read recently that Gaelic was a dying language but that some areas of Ireland were trying to reintroduce it in schools. Is there a difference between Scots Gaelic & Irish Gaelic?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you don't have to go far today. I hate travelling in fog


Fog is all gone now and the sun is shining. Was going to pop out for prescription s but will go tomorrow instead , so as everywhere is clean and tidy and laundry is done , think i will read Margarets toe up work shop and give them a try ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well time to jump out of bed to shovel the snow from the driveway AGAIN, lol! Not sure how much has fallen, would hope it's enough to use the snow blower. Love using it as it blows it way across the lawn, lol!
> 
> Also need to go to the drugstore to pick up my prescription's which I ordered yesterday.
> 
> Sitting in bed here looking out the window and see one of my neighbors has smoke coming from her chimney so guess it's cold out there. Oh one other thing before I TTYL one of my smoke detector alarms went off at 6:20 this morning, grrrrrr! Annoying as I'd only put that battery in Oct 17th this year and it's meant to be a 5 year battery. Too bad I don't have the receipts to return it. Oh well that's life.....


Isn't it amazing how many things are supposed to last years but don't & you can never find the receipt ????we just replaced some LED light bulbs, they are supposed to last 20,000 hours or some such but of course I don't have the bill & I know they've only been used for a year or 2. Companies probably rely on us not keeping the paperwork ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just in case anyone is interested, here is the recipe for the Chocolate Peppermint brownies I made.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Wishing all TP friends A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year; or Happy Holidays!
Not sure how much I will be around for the next few days.

Sherry


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Both Danish and Norwegian people will basically understand it too as it has similarities in all languages
> So 7 languages ????







Here are some mire!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, here is the recipe for the Chocolate Peppermint brownies I made.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Wishing all TP friends A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year; or Happy Holidays!
> Not sure how much I will be around for the next few days.
> 
> Sherry


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought glasses through Zenni two years ago and got progressive lenses and frames in regular and in sunglasses for about $300. I've been very pleased with them and the Dr. even checked them out and they were spot on to my Rx. Lenscrafters is where I went and they now send out all their lab work so the lenses may even he coming from the same place. The markup at the vision retail stores is horrendous.


I worked with a woman who was an optometrist assistant for 17 years. She no longer works for him but gets her glasses through Zenni. Did it take a bit of fiddeling to figure out which numbers on the prescription go where for you? I tried a couple of years ago and really couldn't figure mine out and gave up.
Like to try again now you've given me the idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, here is the recipe for the Chocolate Peppermint brownies I made.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Wishing all TP friends A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year; or Happy Holidays!
> Not sure how much I will be around for the next few days.
> 
> Sherry


And A Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you too Sherry????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Minimum of $2.10 to you $3 to UK and US.


$2.30 I think it is now to Aus. sure adds up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully then it will heal itself fully.


That is what I am hoping!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was £1.40 from here which is just slightly cheaper than you according to Google.


I wonder how accurate Google is for currency conversion?!!!!!! I always use one of the bank websites.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I worked with a woman who was an optometrist assistant for 17 years. She no longer works for him but gets her glasses through Zenni. Did it take a bit of fiddeling to figure out which numbers on the prescription go where for you? I tried a couple of years ago and really couldn't figure mine out and gave up.
> Like to try again now you've given me the idea.


The actual Rx numbers are gery straight forward, but the sizing was a little confusing until I watched a video to see how to mark the pupil distances. I measured a current pair 
of glasses to get the bridge, lens, and temple piece sizes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Scottish gaelic for Merry Christmas is Nollaig Chridheil (null-egg hunna-gheev) which I'm ashamed to say I had to look up - however I'm in the majority here as only 1.1% of Scots speak gaelic nowadays.


Cousin Ian in Bearsden goes religiously to his Gaelic class- and Cousin Jean sent me a calendar for this year with Gaelic: Jean lives at Strontian, and the Calendar featured Highland Cattle. You have to believe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good for you and Marla. I received a card from my clothing store saying that I have a reward of $15.00 toward a purchase. When I tried to use it, I was told I couldn't at this time. I suppose by the time I am allowed to use it, it will have expired. :sm14:


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure couldn't guess how to say that based on the spelling???????? I read recently that Gaelic was a dying language but that some areas of Ireland were trying to reintroduce it in schools. Is there a difference between Scots Gaelic & Irish Gaelic?


I believe so.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank You Rookie, That clears it up enough. I shall try again!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And A Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you too SherryÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ


And a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I finally figured out how to get my Christmas photos so here they are. I had my nails done too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> And a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I finally figured out how to get my Christmas photos so here they are. I had my nails done too.


And very lovely, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your tree is beautiful Liz and I love your nails. I have managed to break off most of my nails and they look horrible.
If I were done with my cleaning and cooking I'd be so tempted to get them done but that is not going to happen.


budasha said:


> And a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I finally figured out how to get my Christmas photos so here they are. I had my nails done too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just finished a batch of chocolate peppermint swirl cookies and a batch of gingersnaps. Have a pumpkin cake in the oven now. It will be done in less than 10 minutes. I have lunch & knitting group today so will be taking a break. Next I am going to make the Date recipes that Jeanette posted. I could eat myself to death on anything with dates. I will be baking well into the night tonight as DH wants to take several goodie boxes to friends. Good thing I enjoy baking but do see a nap in there this afternoon!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, here is the recipe for the Chocolate Peppermint brownies I made.


Thanks Gwen. No time to bake before Christmas, hope to try in the New Year.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> And a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I finally figured out how to get my Christmas photos so here they are. I had my nails done too.


Christmas tree is beautiful as are your nails. Wish mine would grow longer, o matter what I've tried they always split or break. Oh well that's life.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I thought it was funny, stupid, dumb of me at the moment, I often do dumb, silly things that I laugh at myself about.
> At times I also hope it brings a little laughter or happiness into others hearts.
> 
> Often tell people it's a Kiwi thing, lol! I think Fan would agree with me on that, lol! She also seems to be a woman that things happen too and brings laughter to others.


You got that right Lynette, nothing like a good laugh at oneself!???? and believe me I'm an expert at doing dumb stuff at times!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your tree is beautiful Liz and I love your nails. I have managed to break off most of my nails and they look horrible.
> If I were done with my cleaning and cooking I'd be so tempted to get them done but that is not going to happen.


Thank you. You should treat yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished a batch of chocolate peppermint swirl cookies and a batch of gingersnaps. Have a pumpkin cake in the oven now. It will be done in less than 10 minutes. I have lunch & knitting group today so will be taking a break. Next I am going to make the Date recipes that Jeanette posted. I could eat myself to death on anything with dates. I will be baking well into the night tonight as DH wants to take several goodie boxes to friends. Good thing I enjoy baking but do see a nap in there this afternoon!


The pumpkin cake sounds delicious. You sure are going to have a lot of sweets in your house. How do you manage to keep from eating it all
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Christmas tree is beautiful as are your nails. Wish mine would grow longer, o matter what I've tried they always split or break. Oh well that's life.


Thanks, Lynnette.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Liz your tree is awesome, love those pretty nails too!????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> And a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I finally figured out how to get my Christmas photos so here they are. I had my nails done too.


Tree looks lovely Liz and so do your nails 
Merry Christmas and a very happy new year ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I worked with a woman who was an optometrist assistant for 17 years. She no longer works for him but gets her glasses through Zenni. Did it take a bit of fiddeling to figure out which numbers on the prescription go where for you? I tried a couple of years ago and really couldn't figure mine out and gave up.
> Like to try again now you've given me the idea.


When I ordered my glasses, there was what I thought was just a dash but was actually a negative sign, when the glasses came I couldn't see a thing, I contacted them & they said send them back & replaced them, it only cost me the shipping to send them back. I was impressed, I thought since it was my mistake I would have to pay again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got the house cleaned up, no doubt will have to vacuum again before company on Christmas Eve.
I finished blocking the scarf , IÃ¢ÂÂm not sure which one to give my sister. I did the Celtic Knit one & the Cats Paw


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, your tree looks great. No point in me getting my nails done, I bite them, I know, a terrible habit 

Gwen, you have made enough stuff to open a bakery. Your house must smell great

I think my house is looking Christmasy. The wooden reindeer & sleigh were made for me by DHs uncle who has now passed away so it’s special


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the house cleaned up, no doubt will have to vacuum again before company on Christmas Eve.
> I finished blocking the scarf , IÃ¢ÂÂm not sure which one to give my sister. I did the Celtic Knit one & the Cats Paw


No help here Bonnie I think they are both beautiful


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> And a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I finally figured out how to get my Christmas photos so here they are. I had my nails done too.


I love your tree and your nails are so glamorous. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the house cleaned up, no doubt will have to vacuum again before company on Christmas Eve.
> I finished blocking the scarf , IÃ¢ÂÂm not sure which one to give my sister. I did the Celtic Knit one & the Cats Paw


Beautiful knitting. I am sure your sister would love either. They are so pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, your tree looks great. No point in me getting my nails done, I bite them, I know, a terrible habit
> 
> Gwen, you have made enough stuff to open a bakery. Your house must smell great
> 
> I think my house is looking Christmasy. The wooden reindeer & sleigh were made for me by DHs uncle who has now passed away so it's special


What lovely house. The decorations look so welcoming. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> And a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I finally figured out how to get my Christmas photos so here they are. I had my nails done too.


Beautiful. What color is the polish? It's very classic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, your tree looks great. No point in me getting my nails done, I bite them, I know, a terrible habit
> 
> Gwen, you have made enough stuff to open a bakery. Your house must smell great
> 
> I think my house is looking Christmasy. The wooden reindeer & sleigh were made for me by DHs uncle who has now passed away so it's special


House looks lovely Bonnie , I love the sleigh


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would never have gotten hunna-gheev from Chridhell! Sure blows my phonics lessons to hell.


Only phonic I know in gaelic is that mh is pronounced v, so Mhairi is pronounced Vary (to rhyme with marry). Don't think much of it is pronounced as it looks!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Never heard it taught that way. Amazing how we were taught little gimmicks like that to remember spelling words, or math tricks.
> I learnt to memorize the 9 x 12's by dropping back one number of the second, ahhhh can't type what imean.
> 
> 9x1=9
> ...


Also every product adds up to 9..... 18 (1 + 8 = 9), 27 (2 + 7 = 9), 36 (3 + 6 = 9) etc.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The 9 X table is also easy because the answer adds up to 9 apart from 11x9 which is easy anyway????


I've just said that too......... and 11 x 9 = 99 and 9 + 9 = 18 and 1+ 8 = 9!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> And I was taught: em i ess ess i ess ess i pp i :sm09:


Me too!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie that all looks super, love the wooden pieces very special to you. The Celtic knot scarf looks great. Might see one in my future I’m thinking!
Kate I would love to learn Gaelic, as an avid follower of Outlander, I love hearing it spoken and how to pronounce the words.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure couldn't guess how to say that based on the spelling???????? I read recently that Gaelic was a dying language but that some areas of Ireland were trying to reintroduce it in schools. Is there a difference between Scots Gaelic & Irish Gaelic?


Found this on Google........

Generally speaking, though, most Irish speakers can't understand much Scottish Gaelic, and vice versa. As the two languages have grown apart, each has kept some sounds, lost some sounds, and morphed some sounds, resulting in languages that sound very much alike but are, for the most part, mutually untelligible.25 Oct 2012

The Difference Between Irish and Scottish Gaelic - Bitesize Irish Gaelic
https://www.bitesize.irish › blog › irish-sc...


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

It's all fabulous, so glad to see all your seasonal decor, as I just can't get into it this year...loved it all and Thanks for sharing, it has made a difficult day a little brighter. Merry Christmas, hope you all have a safe happy holiday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your tree is beautiful Liz and I love your nails. I have managed to break off most of my nails and they look horrible.
> If I were done with my cleaning and cooking I'd be so tempted to get them done but that is not going to happen.


Mine are growing out nicely but I will have to cut them off short when I go back to work!

Lovely decorations, all.

I got myself a wax warming light and already love it! And yes, I gave in and got a new candy thermometer... Actually, I bought two for when the inevitable happens. Hahahaha :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Liz your tree is awesome, love those pretty nails too!????????????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, your tree looks great. No point in me getting my nails done, I bite them, I know, a terrible habit
> 
> Gwen, you have made enough stuff to open a bakery. Your house must smell great
> 
> I think my house is looking Christmasy. The wooden reindeer & sleigh were made for me by DHs uncle who has now passed away so it's special


It is looking good, Bonnie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Never heard it taught that way. Amazing how we were taught little gimmicks like that to remember spelling words, or math tricks.
> I learnt to memorize the 9 x 12's by dropping back one number of the second, ahhhh can't type what imean.
> 
> 9x1=9
> ...


I can't express it either but that is how I work them out. 
Remembering my times tables is another thing that just never sunk in. And I never understood what I was doing until I was playing with my pre-school Vicky one day. Playing with pegs and putting them in piles of 5 with each pile a different colour. The light went on and I said that is what multiplication is!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm here before the new opening!
Don't know how long for though. Vicky's birthday brunch is this morning and doing a couple of things on the way.
Then need to get ready for Christmas this afternoon. Makes some slices, lasagne and prepare vegies.
Tomorrow have 9am church and I need to be there early. David will drop me off and then drop the vegies and Christmas Pudding off to Vicky and return.Then Christmas lunch at Vicky's and then back to church for the Christmas Eve service. So won't be here much tomorrow! Just as well out church is near enough to enroute to Vick's!
Then 9am church again Monday. Lunch will just be Lasagne and various nibbles through the day. Then off to my sisters for the evening meal with salad and ham and most of the slices. 
So not sure how much I will on from this morning till Tuesday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The 9 X table is also easy because the answer adds up to 9 apart from 11x9 which is easy anyway????


Now that sounds even easier!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It depends how long you are going to be out. I wear my double knit mitts most of the time but if out long or if it's really windy would probably wear the thrummed ones


Whereas double knit ones would be far too hot for me and sure not thrummed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> The pumpkin cake sounds delicious. You sure are going to have a lot of sweets in your house. How do you manage to keep from eating it all
> :sm09: :sm09:


I've been wondering how she does that as well.
I'm doing 2 slices and think that is good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the house cleaned up, no doubt will have to vacuum again before company on Christmas Eve.
> I finished blocking the scarf , IÃ¢ÂÂm not sure which one to give my sister. I did the Celtic Knit one & the Cats Paw


Both look good so I can't help with your decision!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've got caught up so will wish you all a lovely Christmas as I'm really not sure how much time I will get to come on. Could be back later today for all I know!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omy - i totally forgot what i was doing. heidi brought me over some soup and i played solitaire and hearts while i ate it. sorry. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514312-1.html#11776480


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I've got caught up so will wish you all a lovely Christmas as I'm really not sure how much time I will get to come on. Could be back later today for all I know!


Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a very happy new year Margaret ????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Found this on Google........
> 
> Generally speaking, though, most Irish speakers can't understand much Scottish Gaelic, and vice versa. As the two languages have grown apart, each has kept some sounds, lost some sounds, and morphed some sounds, resulting in languages that sound very much alike but are, for the most part, mutually untelligible.25 Oct 2012
> 
> ...


It is interesting that the Welsh and the Cornish understand each other but I think that Cornish is just hanging on. Both understand Breton language from Brittany in France.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Liz your tree is awesome, love those pretty nails too!????????????


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tree looks lovely Liz and so do your nails
> Merry Christmas and a very happy new year ????????


Thank you and a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are very nice; lucky recipients!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the house cleaned up, no doubt will have to vacuum again before company on Christmas Eve.
> I finished blocking the scarf , IÃ¢ÂÂm not sure which one to give my sister. I did the Celtic Knit one & the Cats Paw


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the house cleaned up, no doubt will have to vacuum again before company on Christmas Eve.
> I finished blocking the scarf , IÃ¢ÂÂm not sure which one to give my sister. I did the Celtic Knit one & the Cats Paw


Both are very pretty. I'm sure she'd be happy with either one - I know I would.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

find looking lad - he does take up the living room floor. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Look who stayed over last night. Start of Christmas break tomorrow so Christmas party today. He is in 3rd grade but the size of a 5th grader and probably as smart and mature too. Love him to pieces. could not get him to smile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you move into one when they are finished? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I agree, two bedrooms and a study, I've been told.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, your tree looks great. No point in me getting my nails done, I bite them, I know, a terrible habit
> 
> Gwen, you have made enough stuff to open a bakery. Your house must smell great
> 
> I think my house is looking Christmasy. The wooden reindeer & sleigh were made for me by DHs uncle who has now passed away so it's special


Thanks, Bonnie. Your house really is Christmasy. Everything looks so lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love your tree and your nails are so glamorous. :sm24:


Thank you, I had some glitter put on one of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> could you move into one when they are finished? --- sam


They will inevitably be a lot more expensive Sam- the standard going rate for two bedrooms around here is now $50 a week greater than what I pay now. Besides it is just too much upheaval.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful. What color is the polish? It's very classic.


Thanks. It's called "China Girl" by Pure Ice and it's made in the US so you should be able to find it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> It's all fabulous, so glad to see all your seasonal decor, as I just can't get into it this year...loved it all and Thanks for sharing, it has made a difficult day a little brighter. Merry Christmas, hope you all have a safe happy holiday.


I'm sorry that you're feeling down. I hope our Christmas decorations have brightened your day a little.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine are growing out nicely but I will have to cut them off short when I go back to work!
> 
> Lovely decorations, all.
> 
> I got myself a wax warming light and already love it! And yes, I gave in and got a new candy thermometer... Actually, I bought two for when the inevitable happens. Hahahaha :sm23:


I let my nails grow quite long one year and was surprised that I was able to type without breaking them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm here before the new opening!
> Don't know how long for though. Vicky's birthday brunch is this morning and doing a couple of things on the way.
> Then need to get ready for Christmas this afternoon. Makes some slices, lasagne and prepare vegies.
> Tomorrow have 9am church and I need to be there early. David will drop me off and then drop the vegies and Christmas Pudding off to Vicky and return.Then Christmas lunch at Vicky's and then back to church for the Christmas Eve service. So won't be here much tomorrow! Just as well out church is near enough to enroute to Vick's!
> ...


You are such a busy lady. I hope you enjoy all the activities.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been wondering how she does that as well.
> I'm doing 2 slices and think that is good!


If it was me, I'd be nibbling constantly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> omy - i totally forgot what i was doing. heidi brought me over some soup and i played solitaire and hearts while i ate it. sorry. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514312-1.html#11776480


So you were 4 minutes late - totally unforgivable. I wonder if I can get on page 1 - let's see. :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I let my nails grow quite long one year and was surprised that I was able to type without breaking them.


I can type without them breaking--but I hate the noise when I hit one on the keyboard!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, very festive, tree and nails.
Bonnie, both scarf and shawl lovely. Your home looking festive also!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy travels to any one who is going somewhere this Christmas/New Year.
Have a great time if it is an 'at home' celebration.
Our forecast is warm, but not super hot, thank goodness.
I had hoped my fans were on their way, but it was the flexible bucket, which fits better in my stroller, for when I am watering my pots.
Perhaps Wednesday? And I must just endure till then!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's what I call a good bargain, 5.11pm Friday here, busy doing nothing, until time to find something for dinner.


It was pretty good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you all for the prayers for Dan. Last report was it/they were small ones. Not sure if it was one or more. He is doing ok, no peralisis.


That's good, hopefully he'll keep improving and not have anymore large or small.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think NZ Post is costing themselves out of business!


I think so too. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think so too. :sm19:


Cutting back delivery days was a retrograde step, I reckon, but they do say it is because so many do email in preference.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I promise your mother wouldn't have taught you this one.
> Google is good http://www.ebaumsworld.com/jokes/spelling-mississippi/722689/


 :sm23: No, probably not. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Scottish gaelic for Merry Christmas is Nollaig Chridheil (null-egg hunna-gheev) which I'm ashamed to say I had to look up - however I'm in the majority here as only 1.1% of Scots speak gaelic nowadays.


That's cool! I got the first word pronounced properly the second definitely needs the pronunciation written out. :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm supposed to call the doctors office this morning. He's still coughing up buckets of gunk but seems to be feeling a little better. Still hanging around the house & getting on my nerves????????. I've been taking oil of oregano capsules that were recommended by a friend, 2 or 3 a day & that seems to have kept me from getting it, thank goodness. I've been really tired the last few days but I think it's just having his coughing wake me up often


I am glad you havent got it from him. Hope gets better soon, I am surprised the doctor wouldnt give antibiotics. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> And a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you. I finally figured out how to get my Christmas photos so here they are. I had my nails done too.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, your tree looks great. No point in me getting my nails done, I bite them, I know, a terrible habit
> 
> Gwen, you have made enough stuff to open a bakery. Your house must smell great
> 
> I think my house is looking Christmasy. The wooden reindeer & sleigh were made for me by DHs uncle who has now passed away so it's special


I love both the shawls and your house looks very Christmasy. Love it. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, your tree looks great. No point in me getting my nails done, I bite them, I know, a terrible habit
> 
> Gwen, you have made enough stuff to open a bakery. Your house must smell great
> 
> I think my house is looking Christmasy. The wooden reindeer & sleigh were made for me by DHs uncle who has now passed away so it's special


Lucky you to have such a fabulous fireplace, love your stockings, that is what I do, have had some of them for decades, still love 'em all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i sam that - a very good play on words. loved it. --- sam



darowil said:


> I promise your mother wouldn't have taught you this one.
> Google is good http://www.ebaumsworld.com/jokes/spelling-mississippi/722689/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are both beautifully done bonnie - think i would want to keep them both for myself. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got the house cleaned up, no doubt will have to vacuum again before company on Christmas Eve.
> I finished blocking the scarf , IÃ¢ÂÂm not sure which one to give my sister. I did the Celtic Knit one & the Cats Paw


----------

